# Pokemon Go



## bi0boy (Jul 9, 2016)

This only came out a few days ago I think and is apparently the thing now.

I think it involves running around outdoors with augmented reality on your smartphone.

I remember when people talking on hands-free on the street was really weird and funny. Now we're going to have random people trying to catch virtual pokemon from beside you as you're waiting for the bus or whatever.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 9, 2016)

My wife has already announced she will be giving a substantial part of her summer to this activity.

I can't wait to see how fun it is


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 9, 2016)

Teen finds corpse instead of cute monsters while playing Pokemon GO


----------



## moomoo (Jul 9, 2016)

My son has started playing this. Today he had to go to the local Mormon church to collect some poka balls or something. 

Errr...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 9, 2016)

moomoo said:


> My son has started playing this. Today he had to go to the local Mormon church to collect some poka balls


That's actually youth slang for buying drugs


----------



## moomoo (Jul 9, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That's actually youth slang for buying drugs



He wanted me to go with him!!!

He wants me to start playing so that we can find each other.  Doesn't that just sound like the BEST fun??!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2016)

Wandering round outside looking through your phone to find virtual objects. what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2016)

seemed to drain my battery like crazy


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 10, 2016)

It's not even out in the UK officially, and it's pretty huge already!


----------



## moomoo (Jul 10, 2016)

It really hacked me off when we went on a dog walk and he spent the whole time staring at his phone because he was playing this thing.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2016)

moomoo said:


> It really hacked me off when we went on a dog walk and he spent the whole time staring at his phone because he was playing this thing.


your dog plays pokemon go?


*reads the thread a bit more closely*


never mind


----------



## golightly (Jul 10, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> seemed to drain my battery like crazy


 
Similar to Ingress in that respect, I understand. Speak to rich!. He says that he's always carrying spare battery packs just for this issue.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2016)

How long until some black kid gets killed by a cop for acting strangely in public?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 10, 2016)

TruXta said:


> How long until some black kid gets killed by a cop for acting strangely in public?



Warning: Pokemon GO is a Death Sentence if you are a Black Man.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Warning: Pokemon GO is a Death Sentence if you are a Black Man.


Was indeed what sparked my post.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2016)

People seem to have gone crazy for this game. It's already more popular than Tindr.

And here's how it's being used by dastardly criminal minds: 









> The new augmented reality game Pokemon Go has gotten people off the couch and into the real world. But police in O’Fallon, Missouri say that four men have used the game to find players at a specific location, and robbed them using a handgun.
> 
> About eight or nine people have been robbed by four men over the past couple of days, a spokesperson from the O’Fallon Police Department told Gizmodo over the phone. The latest robbery occurred Sunday morning at around 2am by the men in a black BMW before they were finally apprehended by police.
> 
> ...



http://gizmodo.com/armed-robbers-used-pokemon-go-to-find-9-victims-1783416898


----------



## ffsear (Jul 11, 2016)

IS it out in the UK yet?   Can't find it in play store.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 11, 2016)

ffsear said:


> IS it out in the UK yet?   Can't find it in play store.



No, it's not. They've paused roll-out while they add server capacity. You can download the apk and side-load it, but there are versions in the wild with malware embedded so you need to be sure the link you use is legitimate.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 11, 2016)

Man’s house accidentally becomes a Pokemon Go gym, endures living hell


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2016)

i hear there's a magikarp located just three feet south of Beachy Head


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 11, 2016)

.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2016)

ffsear said:


> IS it out in the UK yet?   Can't find it in play store.



My son has got it. Don't ask me how though. :-/


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 11, 2016)

Fwiw, I doubt anyone's interested, but Toucharcade already had 4 or 5 articles on various aspects of the game.  

TouchArcade


----------



## rich! (Jul 11, 2016)

golightly said:


> Similar to Ingress in that respect, I understand. Speak to rich!. He says that he's always carrying spare battery packs just for this issue.



Ingress players can always be relied on to have 20AH of batteries on them.

And a couple of 2.5AH holdout batteries strapped in concealed places for emergency portal moments.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2016)

Soldier plays Pokemon Go on the battlefield in Iraq


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2016)

These scare stories are absolute gold for Nintendo! 

*Nintendo value surges £6bn on new Pokémon app*
Nintendo's shares jumped 24.5% to ¥20,260 (£153.50) in Tokyo – their biggest gain since 1983. The increase follows a 10% rise on Friday.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2016)

Considering it's not even out worldwide yet, this is crazy...

*Pokemon Go already bigger than Tinder, soon to surpass Twitter*


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2016)

Actual end of civilisation.

Edit. Also, this:



Ax^ said:


>


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 12, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Actual end of civilisation.
> 
> Edit. Also, this:



I always thought that the end of civilization would happen when everyone has bought more useless crap than would fit in their home.  Without access to our "stuff" it would force us to all to take up a hunter/gatherer lifestyle again.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 12, 2016)

If people are going crazy for this in countries like the US and Australia, where there's generally a bit of space to move around, there's going to be carnage when it's released in places like Tokyo and Hong Kong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2016)

The world is going to end


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2016)

Apparently, someone got hit by a car while playing Go.

Imo, the people who get hit by a car while playing Go, are the same people who fall off cliffs while taking selfies.


----------



## Santino (Jul 12, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Apparently, someone got hit by a car while playing Go.


_Apparently _ that's not true.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 12, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Apparently, someone got hit by a car while playing Go.
> 
> Imo, the people who get hit by a car while playing Go, are the same people who fall off cliffs while taking selfies.



At least it's getting people out of the house - in fact, I wouldn't be too surprised if the whole game turned out to be a fiendish plot involving parents who wanted to lure Pokemon players out of their basements.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yossarian said:


> At least it's getting people out of the house - in fact, I wouldn't be too surprised if the whole game turned out to be a fiendish plot involving parents who wanted to lure Pokemon players out of their basements.



I think the idea is genius. A video game coupled with going outside.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 12, 2016)

Yossarian said:


> At least it's getting people out of the house - in fact, I wouldn't be too surprised if the whole game turned out to be a fiendish plot involving parents who wanted to lure Pokemon players out of their basements.



Or, retailers wanting people in the malls.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2016)

This is just a re-skin of Ingress.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2016)

Yossarian said:


> At least it's getting people out of the house - in fact, I wouldn't be too surprised if the whole game turned out to be a fiendish plot involving parents who wanted to lure Pokemon players out of their basements.


'Pokemon GO' Combined With a Drone Is a Great Example of Human Ingenuity



> _Pokemon GO_ [Free] has been pushing people to get out and walk, a lot. However, not everyone likes being forced to participate in any kind of physical exercise, so we've seen hacks such as people finding ways to get their phone moving so the game thinks you are actually walking instead of lying on your couch feet up. Record players have been used and so have ceiling fans, but the guys in the video below took it one step further; instead of trying to find a way to cheat the system, they've found a way to have the phone travel while they sit comfortably. How? Well, by using a drone, of course.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 12, 2016)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Or, retailers wanting people in the malls.



I'm sure that will be next. If I owned a cafe I'd pay Nintendo lots of money to increase the number of people milling about on the pavement outside from that one homeless guy to 500 latte-starved teens and techies.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 12, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I'm sure that will be next. If I owned a cafe I'd pay Nintendo lots of money to increase the number of people milling about on the pavement outside from that one homeless guy to 500 latte-starved teens and techies.



I bet they already have retailers knocking on their doors wanting to be used as a "gym."

They could even set up a lucrative side racket in Pokemon protection.  They could steer players to someone's house and then demand a payment to remove the nuisance.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 12, 2016)

> Playing the game is not appropriate in the museum, which is a memorial to the victims of Nazism," Andrew Hollinger, the museum's communications director, told The Washington Post.
> 
> The Post's report on Tuesday also cited concerns about the appearance of a Pokemon named Koffing, which attacks using poison gas, at the museum. A now-deleted image circulating online showed Koffing outside the Helena Rubinstein Auditorium, which features testimonials from Jews who survived gas chambers during the Holocaust.
> 
> Museum officials said they're trying to get the museum excluded from the game altogether -- which, fortunately, should be possible. Here's hoping it happens soon.



Holocaust Museum asks visitors to cool it with the Pokemon Go


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2016)

Westboro Baptist Church is a gym.

http://kotaku.com/pokemon-go-fan-trolls-westboro-baptist-church-church-f-1783449276


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 13, 2016)

They've also been spotted at Auschwitz and the 9/11 Museum. Could be only a matter of time until Pokemon start popping up in places like the Kaaba.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

Apart from the unfortunate places being tagged as gyms and so on, I think this is a fucking great idea.

I'm seeing some people saying they have depression and struggle to find a reason to leave the house who are walking miles looking for pokemon and feeling exhilarated. I mean seriously, I'm also seeing loads of people disparaging the game and its players but frankly fuck them so very hard because it's nice to just be happy people have something they enjoy, especially when it's breaking the mould of having them sat inside.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 13, 2016)

My son (who never used to leave his room) keeps saying 'can I pop out for a minute?'. 

And his sister and her friends have now started playing it.

I think it's hilarious!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 13, 2016)

This is like a flashback to "Watching Pokemon gives kids epileptic fits" hype:

*US Holocaust museum asks Pokemon Go players to stop*
*Pokémon Go Players Anger 9/11 Memorial Visitors: 'It's a Hallowed Place'*
Police fear the dark side of Pokemon Go
*Why Playing Pokémon Go Might Be Deadly For Black Men*
*Pokemon Go craze is causing real-life injuries and danger*

Top marks to the Daily fucking Mail, lol:

*Is this the world's most dangerous game? Fears new Pokemon Go app craze could be used by pedophiles to lure unsuspecting young players*


----------



## ffsear (Jul 13, 2016)

The digital Pied Piper,  leading all the narcissists into the river.


----------



## ffsear (Jul 13, 2016)

any news on uk release date yet p.s?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 13, 2016)

It's so obvious when people are playing this game in the street. I've already seen a few in central London.

I'm not into Pokemon but I like the sudden popularisation of augmented reality as a potential to more interesting apps coming along.


----------



## ffsear (Jul 13, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's so obvious when people are playing this game in the street. I've already seen a few in central London.
> 
> .



I've actually become suspicious of anyone who has their phone out in public now!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

ffsear said:


> any news on uk release date yet p.s?



No announcement yet. They shelved it because the servers couldn't cope.

You can still get it via shenanigans (not illegal, I should state).


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

It's getting silly: 

Pokémon GO addict stabbed while playing, refuses to get treatment so he can continue

Pokémon Go tops Twitter’s daily users, sees more engagement than Facebook


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2016)

Bigger than Twitter? WTF


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 13, 2016)

OK, can someone please explain, preferably in small words written in crayon,  wtf this thing is?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

An 'augmented reality' app based around the usual premise of a Pokemon game - gotta catch 'em all.

So, you download it to your phone (for free).

It uses your gps tracking data. You head outside, and wander around. As you do so, it tracks where you are and lets you know if there are any pokemon listed as being nearby. You follow the map on your phone to find them. When you find them, it switches to camera mode, so you see the real world through your camera on your phone, with the pokemon in question superimposed into the scene - that's the augmented reality bit. Then you try to catch it. 

The aim is to collect as many pokemon as possible, requiring you to travel far and wide to get them. You can train them, increase their levels, eventually taking them to pokemon gyms (which are stationed in real-world public places like parks and libraries and lol police stations) to train them even more. You can pit your pokemon in battle against other people's pokemon. 

There are 3 teams, you join one of them. There's something to do with teams fighting to control certain real-life areas, but I don't understand that part.


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2016)

A mobile phone game.


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2016)

Also, Teams Mystic and Instinct suck


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

There's a pikachu on Downing Street apparently.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 13, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> OK, can someone please explain, preferably in small words written in crayon,  wtf this thing is?



Ask Sam.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm going to set up a new account tomorrow and download it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2016)

My first pokemon. He was sat right there on my desk.

I'M GOING EXPLORING TOMORROW.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2016)

The inimitable Moms Against Gaming making gamers angry again


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 14, 2016)

Cross posted


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 14, 2016)

strung out said:


> Also, Teams Mystic and Instinct suck


Red shite


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> An 'augmented reality' app based around the usual premise of a Pokemon game - gotta catch 'em all.
> 
> So, you download it to your phone (for free).
> 
> ...


I wanted to be cynical but that actually sounds like quite good fun


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 14, 2016)

Yossarian said:


> They've also been spotted at ... the 9/11 Museum. Could be only a matter of time until Pokemon start popping up .





Yuwipi Woman said:


> I bet they already have retailers knocking on their doors wanting to be used as a "gym."
> 
> They could even set up a lucrative side racket in Pokemon protection.  They could steer players to someone's house and then demand a payment to remove the nuisance.



Here’s How Pokémon Go Is About to Make Even More Money Off You


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2016)

Got public transport for the first time in a few days yesterday.  Everybody* was talking about it. 

*ok 4 people. 

Also all the rage at work.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 14, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> This is just a re-skin of Ingress.


Same company.


----------



## hegley (Jul 14, 2016)

ffsear said:


> any news on uk release date yet p.s?


Just released in UK.


----------



## ffsear (Jul 14, 2016)

hegley said:


> Just released in UK.



ON IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

I've downloaded this as something to play with my daughter over the school holidays 

Of course, this means I need to go out and practice using it right now, just so I know what I'm doing


----------



## ffsear (Jul 14, 2016)

I caught 4 and smashed into one person already.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've downloaded this as something to play with my daughter over the school holidays
> 
> Of course, this means I need to go out and practice using it right now, just so I know what I'm doing



All of a sudden, Sam is wanting to come everywhere with me! Even the tip and Tesco!!


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm on it. All the locations near me are the same as ingress including the ingress locations I set up, so I know where to go. I'm going to go for a wander in a minute and bag a few.


----------



## ffsear (Jul 14, 2016)

anyone know how to use it with the camera on Android?  i seem to be stuck in cartoon mode


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 14, 2016)

My nearest gym is in a graveyard


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jul 14, 2016)

We arent getting this on the Windows phones it seems.. 

Also, with mentions to pokemon being found in places like the 9/11 memorial and such, the findings of pokemon are mostly based around locations considered landmarks. As much as it may seem insensitive, I just assume that it was programmed under "use all landmarks" for pokemon.

Either way, a lot of my friends are talking about it, and I'm extremely tempted


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

A confused person writes - So if my phone is in my pocket will it alert one is nearby? Or do you have to have the app running/open?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A confused person writes - So if my phone is in my pocket will it alert one is nearby? Or do you have to have the app running/open?



You need it open.

But apparently they are bringing out a wristband that will alert you.


----------



## chilango (Jul 14, 2016)

I just played this as part of my job  I don;t understand it though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 14, 2016)

moomoo said:


> You need it open.
> 
> But apparently they are bringing out a wristband that will alert you.



Those things are going to be like gold dust!


----------



## ffsear (Jul 14, 2016)

Suit..  check
Tie.... check..
Shoes polished...  Check

"Just off to a meeting guys"


hahaha -  LETS PLAY!!


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> We arent getting this on the Windows phones it seems..
> 
> Also, with mentions to pokemon being found in places like the 9/11 memorial and such, the findings of pokemon are mostly based around locations considered landmarks. As much as it may seem insensitive, I just assume that it was programmed under "use all landmarks" for pokemon.
> 
> Either way, a lot of my friends are talking about it, and I'm extremely tempted



There's a instance of a man who lives in a converted church having pokemon players turn up at his house at all hours.


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The inimitable Moms Against Gaming making gamers angry again




That HAS to be satire.


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

Robert Peston trying to catch a squirtel.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2016)

So how do you win the game? Or does it go on forever?


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> So how do you win the game? Or does it go on forever?



You dont. Theres 150 Pokemon to collect, and presumably more will come with expansions. 

This is the future now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2016)

Here's what Chuck D of Public Enemy thinks about Pokemon Go


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> There's a pikachu on Downing Street apparently.



Apparently the journos were all over it yesterday


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2016)

Says my device is not compatible!!!!! Why??!!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2016)

What is your device?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2016)

Nexus 7.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 14, 2016)

The current number of Pokemon is already over 700, with more to come when Sun/Moon is released.


----------



## JimW (Jul 14, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Says my device is not compatible!!!!! Why??!!


OS not up to date?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2016)

JimW said:


> OS not up to date?


Says it has to be over v4 I'm over v6


----------



## JimW (Jul 14, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Says it has to be over v4 I'm over v6


That's me out of ideas then.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 14, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Says my device is not compatible!!!!! Why??!!



Probably because it has an Intel processor.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2016)

It's already the biggest game in US history!






Pokémon Go already the biggest mobile game in U.S. history


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2016)

Nintendo were absolutely nuts waiting this long to get into mobile.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 14, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Nintendo were absolutely nuts waiting this long to get into mobile.



Seems like they have timed it perfectly!


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2016)

It's HuuuGE!

Pokémon Go becomes the biggest mobile game in US history after just a week


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jul 14, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Nintendo were absolutely nuts waiting this long to get into mobile.



To be fair a game like this has been in demand for years with the Pokémon franchise, and with Nintendo losing the console wars between Microsoft and Sony, this was the perfect time to release it.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2016)

The time was right years ago


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2016)

The thing with nintendo seems to be that half the management seems to still think that moving the focus away from hanafuda was a dangerous move


I kid.


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Nintendo were absolutely nuts waiting this long to get into mobile.



Cunning strategy, ignore the smartphone market for a decade, and then completely dominant it in a week.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

My local pub appears to be a "gym"


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My local pub appears to be a "gym"



I've been using that lie for years....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

Found my first one, on my local High St!


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2016)

I just went to a pokestop and there was nothing there. It seemed to suggest I needed to add a module of some sort. Thankfully, I found a wild Zubat when I was walking back so it wasn't a wasted trip.


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

souljacker said:


> Thankfully, I found a wild Zubat when I was walking back so it wasn't a wasted trip.



I beg to differ.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2016)

8den said:


> I beg to differ.


Said the person on an Internet foruum


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

Thoughts from a couple of hours playing:

- It crashes quite a lot (iPhone 6s), usually on the AR bit
- It ruins your battery
- They need to make it work in the background so you don't have to have it open all the time. Alerts when you get near something etc. The incubation bit while you walk is daft - I need to walk 5km, _with the app open all that time_. By the time I've walked 5km the battery will be dead...

Good fun though


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm level 3 now. It's quite hard to flick the balls at the flying ones, took me like 10 goes.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 14, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I'm level 3 now. It's quite hard to flick the balls at the flying ones, took me like 10 goes.



The smaller the circle when you flick it the better chance you have of catching it.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 14, 2016)

My son just dashed out because someone has dropped a lure. 

Err...


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Thoughts from a couple of hours playing:
> 
> - It crashes quite a lot (iPhone 6s), usually on the AR bit
> - It ruins your battery
> ...



I send my kids out in the evening to hatch my eggs.


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Said the person on an Internet foruum



Correction, says the guy who actually spent money on his Vault in Fallout Shelter.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 14, 2016)

Another company to profit from this: Anker | Astro E7 26800mAh Portable Charger | Black


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

What's the little white pokeball symbol that occasionally appears in the top left corner? You tap it, it makes a noise and goes away


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My local pub appears to be a "gym"



Fullers have sent out a memo telling their pub staff how to deal with an influx of gamers.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2016)

8den said:


> Correction, says the guy who actually spent money on his Vault in Fallout Shelter.



Those lunch boxes man....


----------



## hegley (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The incubation bit while you walk is daft - I need to walk 5km, _with the app open all that time_. By the time I've walked 5km the battery will be dead...
> 
> Good fun though


Is it the distance that's important or the time? This could be better motivation than C25K!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

hegley said:


> Is it the distance that's important or the time? This could be better motivation than C25K!


Distance...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

Also, how do you know where the monsters are? There's the bit at the bottom right corner of the screen, you tap it, a load appear but then how do you know where they are


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Another company to profit from this: Anker | Astro E7 26800mAh Portable Charger | Black



This ends with everyone carrying around brick like 80s phones.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Also, how do you know where the monsters are? There's the bit at the bottom right corner of the screen, you tap it, a load appear but then how do you know where they are



Ive noticed that if you click on it, you get something appear on your map. I'm guessing I need to go and see if there is something there.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

souljacker said:


> Ive noticed that if you click on it, you get something appear on your map. I'm guessing I need to go and see if there is something there.


I'm not seeing anything though 

Also, what are the little green leaves type things that occasionally flutter on the map


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm not seeing anything though
> 
> Also, what are the little green leaves type things that occasionally flutter on the map


I think you've answered your own question.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm not seeing anything though



It's barely noticeable and you need to be facing the right way! Also, I've only seen it when it's a pokemon that is 1 footprint away.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

tommers said:


> I think you've answered your own question.


Have I though? They don't seem to correspond with monsters appearing at all 

Still haven't worked out what the white pokeball symbol that sometimes appears top left is either


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Have I though? They don't seem to correspond with monsters appearing at all
> 
> Still haven't worked out what the white pokeball symbol that sometimes appears top left is either



Yeah sorry, I just assumed that's what it meant.  Apparently it is "where they generally appear" rather than there is definitely one there.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Have I though? They don't seem to correspond with monsters appearing at all



"In the lower-right corner of your screen, you will see a small white bar with silhouettes of Pokémon that are close to your current location. Tap this bar to see all nearby Pokémon; tap a single Pokémon to track it. These Pokémon will have paw prints underneath them denoting how close (or far) they are from you: One paw print means close, while three paw prints mean further away. These paw prints will decrease/increase as you get closer/further from the Pokémon. "

The beginner’s guide to Pokémon Go: A FAQ on how to catch 'em all


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Still haven't worked out what the white pokeball symbol that sometimes appears top left is either



Means the app is talking to the server


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Still haven't worked out what the white pokeball symbol that sometimes appears top left is either



I'd presumed that was just an egg timer/spinning disc indicating the app is working/refreshing


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2016)

8den said:


> That HAS to be satire.



Yes, it is. They have been trolling super serious gamer bros for months (maybe a year or more). It's amazing so many take them seriously.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2016)

That white bar with the pokemon silhouette and paw prints... if you're facing and moving in the right direction towards whichever pokemon you're tracking every now and again a green outline will radiate out from the white bar.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I'm level 3 now. It's quite hard to flick the balls at the flying ones, took me like 10 goes.


I've just discovered you can pick up balls that miss, thus not wasting them


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> I send my kids out in the evening to hatch my eggs.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 14, 2016)

Tired of Reading About 'Pokemon Go'? Install the PokeGone Browser Extension


----------



## chilango (Jul 14, 2016)

Quite effective playing this on the bus.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2016)

I live in the back end of beyond (Stoke, lol) and there are 3 gyms right by me, one at the end of my shitty little road. There are loads of poke stops nearby. And someone just set up a lure by one of them. And the nearest gym just flipped from Mystic to Valor. People are actually playing it in my neighbourhood. Which is something I never, ever thought would happen.


----------



## ffsear (Jul 14, 2016)

Ohhhh Croydon,  I never knew that


----------



## Glitter (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I wanted to be cynical but that actually sounds like quite good fun



Same. Am I going to end up getting the fucking thing now?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Same. Am I going to end up getting the fucking thing now?


Do it!


----------



## chilango (Jul 14, 2016)

Is there any difference between the teams?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2016)

I have just caught a Wild Zubat without even leaving my bed.  Got it with my second ball as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2016)

Is it only on iPhone?


----------



## hegley (Jul 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it only on iPhone?


Nope - android as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2016)

hegley said:


> Nope - android as well.


It's not in Google Play Store


----------



## golightly (Jul 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not in Google Play Store


 
I found it in Google Play. Not going to install it though.


----------



## hegley (Jul 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not in Google Play Store


Pokémon GO – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2016)

hegley said:


> Pokémon GO – Android Apps on Google Play


Device not compatible


----------



## golightly (Jul 14, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Device not compatible


 
Oh


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

Anyone else having it crash a lot? Usually just as you catch one?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2016)

golightly said:


> Oh


Lucky escape


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 14, 2016)

omg it seems you can't change teams 

I chose the yellow team kinda randomly but my two local gyms are red and blue. Apparently there aren't many yellow-held gyms at all.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> omg it seems you can't change teams
> 
> I chose the yellow team kinda randomly but my two local gyms are red and blue. Apparently there aren't many yellow-held gyms at all.


Build up a collection of monster then go take it over I think is the idea  I could be wrong though


----------



## chilango (Jul 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anyone else having it crash a lot? Usually just as you catch one?



Yep


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Ohhhh Croydon,  I never knew that


The database is exactly the same as the Ingress one and there are LOADS of interesting sculptures, signs, pubs, bridges etc. I'm jealous of all the Londoners because whenever I've played Ingress in central London it always takes me round interesting places. I once held Altab Ali Park for 3 days.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anyone else having it crash a lot? Usually just as you catch one?



yes, loads, but I've got a moto 4g, which is shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2016)

It's good fun!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Nintendo were absolutely nuts waiting this long to get into mobile.



Imagine what it'll be like if they find a compelling way to link it to their new home game console?


.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 14, 2016)

Installed it.  It wanted DOB and Google account info and location info*.  Uninstalled it.

* - the last of which, fair enough obvs


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> omg it seems you can't change teams
> 
> I chose the yellow team kinda randomly but my two local gyms are red and blue. Apparently there aren't many yellow-held gyms at all.



3 of the 4 gyms I can see from my house are yellow. One (the nearest) keeps flipping between blue and red.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2016)

There are 3 pokestops in the cemetery across the road from me, and 2 of them are at individual gravestones.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2016)

I mean, I know I live in a city, but I live in the country's shittest city, and although I live near the centre I live in a weird disjointed bit just on the outskirts of the centre where there's a block of 3 streets pretty much just on their own and not much else around and yet there are loads of pokestops nearby and 4 gyms that I can see on the map from my house. There are 3 pokestops in the cemetery across the road, and 3 more at the (very) little apartment development across the canal from that (two of which have been lured this evening). I can get to 10 pokestops within about 5 minutes of walking, by my reckoning.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## strung out (Jul 15, 2016)

I went for a 5 mile run yesterday which took me nearly twice as long as usual due to hunting Pokemon along the way 

It did help me hatch all my eggs though and I captured a gym towards the end and left my 500 CP Tentacruel there. Fingers crossed I can hold it the whole day for extra lewts.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Build up a collection of monster then go take it over I think is the idea  I could be wrong though



I seem to live in an area full of larpers, techies and devious 12 year olds so I've no hope of ever taking a gym.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok. I have the app. I have caught seven pokémon without leaving the house so far. 

BUT I have no idea what I'm doing, what a pokéstop is and why I might need one and I'm baffled by eggs and stuff.

Oh and I'm *really* shit at throwing the pokéballs. 

I'm not sure gaming is for me


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 15, 2016)

Both Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump are Getting on the 'Pokemon Go' Bandwagon


----------



## trashpony (Jul 15, 2016)

I have only got one pokémon in my house which the foal caught so I still don't know how to do it. There don't seem to be any more nearby. 

I'm also baffled


----------



## Glitter (Jul 15, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I have only got one pokémon in my house which the foal caught so I still don't know how to do it. There don't seem to be any more nearby.
> 
> I'm also baffled



I think they turn up quite a lot. I've not been anywhere yet and caught quite a few. I'm on level 4.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I have only got one pokémon in my house which the foal caught so I still don't know how to do it. There don't seem to be any more nearby.
> 
> I'm also baffled


Moving/walking is the key.


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2016)

I took my son out for a walk yesterday.  Just wandered round the park for 30 minutes, got a few pokeballs and a pidgy.  Lots of people out playing it.  He was very excited.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 15, 2016)

How do you get pokéballs? I've run out.


----------



## 8den (Jul 15, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I have only got one pokémon in my house which the foal caught so I still don't know how to do it. There don't seem to be any more nearby.
> 
> I'm also baffled



I am NOT installing it on my phone for the toddler. It stops being "daddy's phone" and becomes "my phone" too quickly as is.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Moving/walking is the key.


We (well I say we - I mean the foal) caught 2 more on the way to school. There were none in the hospital. I'm going to take the dog for a walk and see if I can catch any more


----------



## 8den (Jul 15, 2016)

trashpony said:


> We (well I say we - I mean the foal) caught 2 more on the way to school. There were none in the hospital. I'm going to take the dog for a walk and see if I can catch any more



This ends like this







But with Pokemon.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm playing. And the park opposite my flat is a pokestop I can access from my sofa 

I'm on level 4, can't decide whether to go for Mystic or Instinct. I don't like the name Mystic but I want to be on a team led by a woman. Yellow or blue, yellow or blue, what shall it be?

I am not telling my 5yo I'm playing. Although she's bound to find out sooner or later.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2016)

Glitter said:


> How do you get pokéballs? I've run out.


Either buy some more or go to a pokestop where you can usually get 3 or 4.

I have one I can access from my sofa


----------



## Glitter (Jul 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Either buy some more or go to a pokestop where you can usually get 3 or 4.
> 
> I have one I can access from my sofa



I'm not buying any 

mrsfran Can you explain the Mystic or Instinct thing please?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I'm not buying any
> 
> mrsfran Can you explain the Mystic or Instinct thing please?


I don't think which team you're on actually matters much tbh


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 15, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I'm not buying any
> 
> mrsfran Can you explain the Mystic or Instinct thing please?



When you get to Level 5 you have to pick a Team to join - Mystic (blue), Instinct (yellow) or Valor (red). Apparently you then fight and defend gyms for your team. You know when you see gyms on the map they're one of those 3 colours - that means that team is in control of it. You can drop your pokemon off at a gym that is held by your team, and you get daily coins and stuff for defending it. And you can battle other pokemon at gyms not held by your team in an attempt to take it over for your team. How well you do depends on your pokemon's CP, evolution level etc. You can train your pokemon to get stronger at gyms that your team is in control of.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 15, 2016)

Re: incubation - if I have an egg that needs a 10k incubation, do I have to do that 10k all at once?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Re: incubation - if I have an egg that needs a 10k incubation, do I have to do that 10k all at once?


No. You do need to do the 10k with the app running though. Which is bad news for your battery


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 15, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Re: incubation - if I have an egg that needs a 10k incubation, do I have to do that 10k all at once?



No, but you do have to have the app open for it to count the distance.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok, ta.


----------



## 8den (Jul 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No. You do need to do the 10k with the app running though. Which is bad news for your battery



Get a roomba and attach your phone to it. Or a drone.


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2016)

Just had an email round work banning everybody from playing it.


----------



## chilango (Jul 15, 2016)

Just got my head around evolving and powering up the critters.

Transferred a whole bunch of rubbish pidgeon things so I could mutate my chosen pidgeon thing.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No. You do need to do the 10k with the app running though. Which is bad news for your battery



Not if it's on charge in your car


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Not if it's on charge in your car


Car won't work. It's using both the gps and the accelerometer in your phone to work out if you're walking or not.


----------



## 8den (Jul 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Car won't work. It's using both the gps and the accelerometer in your phone to work out if you're walking or not.



Solution.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I'm not buying any


Also - if you throw and miss you can pick them back up (tap on it) if you're quick.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2016)

Fucking Instinct now controls all 4 gyms near my house. 3 have solidly been Instinct since I got the app, and the nearest flips from time to time. 

I'm not going to pick Instinct when I get to level 5. Fuck them and their monopoly. I'm going to pick Valor or Mystic (probably Valor) and train so hard, harder than any trainer has trained before, and take control of every motherfucking gym in the area. Fuck yeah.

*Is a 38 year old mild mannered woman and is taking this far too seriously*


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 15, 2016)

I normally go for a walk around the neighbourhood in the evening with the other half as we both have desk jobs. As he said to me "this evening let's go down to the river again and look for water ones" it struck me: is this it? Will we ever go out again looking at the sky, the tree leaves, talking about random stuff? It'll always be "let's go for a walk. Wait let me get the spare battery, I only need two more Venonat candy so I may as well..."

In future it won't be "this is St Stephen's church hall and community centre" but "this is St Stephen's church hall and community centre, it's quite busy tonight because it's a spaceport in Galactic Empires III and everyone's trying to get to Tau Ceti before the Mayinoids arrive"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2016)

There's a lure in the cemetery. I repeat, someone is luring Pokemon towards the dead people. DEPLOY DEPLOY.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I normally go for a walk around the neighbourhood in the evening with the other half as we both have desk jobs. As he said to me "this evening let's go down to the river again and look for water ones" it struck me: is this it? Will we ever go out again looking at the sky, the tree leaves, talking about random stuff? It'll always be "let's go for a walk. Wait let me get the spare battery, I only need two more Venonat candy so I may as well..."
> 
> In future it won't be "this is St Stephen's church hall and community centre" but "this is St Stephen's church hall and community centre, it's quite busy tonight because it's a spaceport in Galactic Empires III and everyone's trying to get to Tau Ceti before the Mayinoids arrive"



We can but hope.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2016)

There's a Meowth nearby. I want a Meowth.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 15, 2016)

I've been out, I've powered up on pokéballs and caught some more, including some big fuckers .

I've joined a team (valour ftw) and some of my herd are ready to evolve. What the fuck does that mean?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2016)

Pokemon have 3 stages of evolution. Their form and names change as they evolve, generally getting larger, more elaborate, and stronger.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 15, 2016)

There's no reason to have more than one of each kind of pokemon is there? Doubles can just be transferred, right?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 15, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> There's no reason to have more than one of each kind of pokemon is there? Doubles can just be transferred, right?



Even the same type can have different special abilities. Also weak ones are easier to upgrade which gives you more xp making you better at upgrading better ones, i think.

I think it only pays to transfer when you need more space.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh right. Ok, ta.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 15, 2016)

I found a pigeon thing in buscador 's living room this afternoon.


----------



## 8den (Jul 15, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I found a pigeon thing in buscador 's living room this afternoon.



He really should get a cleaner.


----------



## chilango (Jul 15, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Even the same type can have different special abilities. Also weak ones are easier to upgrade which gives you more xp making you better at upgrading better ones, i think.
> 
> I think it only pays to transfer when you need more space.



Oh :

I'm transferring any triplicates or above so that I aim have one of each for evolving and one of each to upgrade. Then I use the prof's candy on one of these.

Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## gosub (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Glitter (Jul 15, 2016)

I keep catching loads of the same. My house in infested with those bastard purple bats (which are well hard to catch), Caterpies and Pidgeys so I've evolved a couple now. 

I do have a Meowth though Vintage Paw


----------



## BigTom (Jul 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Car won't work. It's using both the gps and the accelerometer in your phone to work out if you're walking or not.



Would cycling work? 10k wouldn't take too long to do on a bike.


----------



## strung out (Jul 15, 2016)

Save up as many Pidgey and Weedles as you can, then evolve them all when you have a lucky egg activated. Double XP ftw and the fastest way to level up!


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 15, 2016)

How are you getting enough candies to evolve?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 15, 2016)

Handy hint: You can hatch eggs by putting your phone in the microwave and time it for five mins.


----------



## strung out (Jul 15, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> How are you getting enough candies to evolve?


Every time you get a Pidgey you get three candy. I think I had around 40 odd Pidgeys and evolved 15 of them for around 20,000 XP. Ditto various other Pokemon with low evolve costs. I think it's Caterpie, Pidgey and Weedle that only have 12 candy evolve costs.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 15, 2016)

How do you lot know this shit? I didn't know you needed candies to evolve (or, for that matter, that you got candy). I've just been catching the fuckers and evolving when the button lets me


----------



## 1927 (Jul 15, 2016)

Pokemon Go is an anagram of "get a life you sad twat"


----------



## Glitter (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm out of pokéballs 

I could take my wine up to the top of the road to the nearest (I think) pokéstop but I'm not quite that sad yet (I don't think )


----------



## moomoo (Jul 15, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I'm out of pokéballs
> 
> I could take my wine up to the top of the road to the nearest (I think) pokéstop but I'm not quite that sad yet (I don't think )



I'll give you five minutes...


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 15, 2016)

My mum is up from Surrey. 

She's tempted.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## trashpony (Jul 16, 2016)

My nearest gym is the water fountain in the park. When we went there about 8 last night, there were loads of 18-24 YOs sitting around, battling. 

And as we walked there and passed a pokestop, a couple in a car slowed down and asked how you worked it. 

It was surreal but the foal loved it (glad I had him with me  )

All our gyms are now red but we're team yellow


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm going to start a rumor that rare pokemon can be found inside long train tunnels.


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2016)

Pokémon Go Is Over, 'Cause 'Satan' Has Conquered Westboro Baptist Church

People keep turning up at this sex shop because it's a Pokémon Go gym


----------



## Glitter (Jul 16, 2016)

Is anyone else having trouble with it today? It seems to register me walking but often won't let me turn the map or touch the pokémon to try and catch them.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2016)

Can someone explain the gyms? I thought you could leave your monsters there to help your team? Went to one today and all I could do was fight, as mine aren't that big yet I just got battered


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2016)

When they introduce Mario Kart Go, there will be even more carnage


----------



## Stig (Jul 16, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can someone explain the gyms? I thought you could leave your monsters there to help your team? Went to one today and all I could do was fight, as mine aren't that big yet I just got battered


If it's your own colour, you can add one of yours but only if it isn't already at capacity. It depends what level the gym is.

You can level up a gym of your own team's colour by fighting and winning (it's called 'sparring' if it's a member of your own team) and that adds prestige to the gym and levels it up. If you lose not sure what happens tbh, that's as far as i got


----------



## Stig (Jul 16, 2016)

I only just discovered what to do at a gym yesterday morning - you can fight all of your guys, one after the other, just swap them over just before they faint. But yiou have to fight ALL of the guys at the gym, not just pick one that looks a bit weedy. 
But  as long as you have 4 or 5 with half decent CP, and the members of the gym aren't all double all of yours, you're on with a good chance of winning.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 16, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can someone explain the gyms? I thought you could leave your monsters there to help your team? Went to one today and all I could do was fight, as mine aren't that big yet I just got battered



Bless...


----------



## Saffy (Jul 16, 2016)

Two mobiles bricked trying to upgrade and get my son playing.  He has it in his nexus but it's only got a forward facing camera. 

And apparently it's not pronounced 'pokey stop' 

On the other hand I'm playing and our local hospital is a gym.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2016)

moomoo said:


> Bless...


I had L with me if that's any consolation


----------



## moomoo (Jul 16, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I had L with me if that's any consolation



Yeah, yeah, yeah...


----------



## moomoo (Jul 16, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I had L with me if that's any consolation



The thought of you being battered by lots of little Pokemon is going to keep me chuckling for days! 

S is apparently on team valour.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 16, 2016)

How do you even catch the cunting fucking cunts?    x 100   I'm clicking on the cuntyball but the fucker just cunts me off.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 16, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> How do you even catch the cunting fucking cunts?    x 100   I'm clicking on the cuntyball but the fucker just cunts me off.



At school I could never hit the ball when we were forced to play rounders so I know how you feel

You need to swipe the ball upwards quickly and release it to throw it, preferably when the green circle is smallest. Aim straight or it will go to either side.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> How do you even catch the cunting fucking cunts?    x 100   I'm clicking on the cuntyball but the fucker just cunts me off.


Hold down on the ball, then watch the green circle round the monster get smaller. Then flick the ball with your finger. Smaller the green circle, more likely a hit.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 16, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hold down on the ball, then watch the green circle round the monster get smaller. Then flick the ball with your finger. Smaller the green circle, more likely a hit.



I've got the first buggeringfucketycunt now*, thanks. This reminds me of when I tried to play tombraider while flatsitting for a friend.  I just spent ages in a cave clicking everything and nothing happened and I gave up forever.

*on the first flick.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 16, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can someone explain the gyms? I thought you could leave your monsters there to help your team? Went to one today and all I could do was fight, as mine aren't that big yet I just got battered



This is what happened to me this morning. I walked up to the shop for a loaf of bread (for the first time in the seven years I've lived here   ) and while I was in there our gym got taken by team red. 'Mint' I thought and bowled up thinking a fellow teammate would give me some advice or take in a couple of my dudes for training and I ended up in a scrap. I have no idea about battling or how to do it so I got pummelled. 

To make matters worse I KNOW the bloke who twatted me was sitting in his car on the other side of the road smoking a massive joint


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2016)

Not hatching my fucking eggs is it  I _know_ that I've walked way more than 2.5km wasting my battery on the bastard.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2016)

the only 3 Ive got have been in my bedroom


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Not hatching my fucking eggs is it  I _know_ that I've walked way more than 2.5km wasting my battery on the bastard.


App on all the time? Phone hasn't gone into sleep mode?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> App on all the time? Phone hasn't gone into sleep mode?


Yes, no. I think it's very touchy about the connection for the purposes of walking distance.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 16, 2016)

The game can't possibly be any more entertaining than this thread surely?!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2016)

tbh I only got it yesterday to see what the fuss is all about, not really feeling it


----------



## Glitter (Jul 16, 2016)

Do you get eggs from the pokéstops? 

Also if you have the app running in the background does that count or does it have to be full on open?


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2016)

No it can't. I have no intention of downloading it, but I love this thread. (I have the mental image of Glitter in PJs w/ milk and bread, getting into the stoners car for a pokebattle).

In other news a friend in Cork found her first Pokestop.


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2016)

PokemonGo™ (@CatchEmAlI) on Twitter
Thats a great twitter account, they've even suggested dropping lures off at your local children's hospital to help bedridden kids.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 16, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Do you get eggs from the pokéstops?
> 
> Also if you have the app running in the background does that count or does it have to be full on open?



you can get eggs from pokestops, yes.

I think you have to have the app full on open.

I don't think it works if you cycle in your pocket but like FridgeMagnet It seems a bit touchy and at the moment I can't play at all as servers are overloaded so I might find that my afternoon ride has been missed or will get added on once I can connect again, this morning it seemed to have recorded some but not all of the journey but I may have just misremembered how many k my egg was on when I left.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 16, 2016)

Arrrgh Pokétwats!

The baby has signed me out and it won't let me sign in again. Bah!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2016)

Well I haven't been able to log in for the last hour or two. Pokemoff


----------



## hegley (Jul 16, 2016)

Servers seem to have gone down - can check here: bPokémon Go down? Current problems and outages. |		   Down Detector


----------



## trashpony (Jul 16, 2016)

We have just been to the supermarket (in the car). The foal has expressed deep pity for people who don't live in the middle of town because they have no pokestops near them whereas we have 4 within 5 mins' walk and 2 gyms. Small towns ftw


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks like the servers are getting somewhat overworked


----------



## moomoo (Jul 16, 2016)

S walked all the way to his friends house on the other side of town and couldn't get on to it.

He's well cross!


----------



## chilango (Jul 16, 2016)

Yep walk to the library (a poke gym) and the real gym plenty of I'm to hatch and parklands to pick up some new creatures and servers down the whole time


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 16, 2016)

You'd think Google and Nintendo would be able to deploy enough resources between them to keep it up.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 16, 2016)

Lots of people on <2GB data plans will be looking to upgrade though.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## moomoo (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Lots of people on <2GB data plans will be looking to upgrade though.



Already seen T-Mobile in America are offering a Pokemon Go plan, with free data if it's used for the game, as well as some free goodies for the game, and a fucking uber-style service to get you from one pokestop to another lol.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2016)

Took me an hour to log in today, and now no pokemon are showing up on the radar... fucking servers. Too many kids playing. Tell them to stop so we can play instead


----------



## Glitter (Jul 16, 2016)

I still can't get on. Fuckers.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm not laughing. Honest...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2016)

I really do think you should do your bit, moomoo and confiscate S's phone


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 16, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I still can't get on. Fuckers.



Apparently people were having too much fun so some twats decided to launch a ddos attack on the servers.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2016)

Also: Pokemon Go players: you have 30 days from signup to opt out of binding arbitration


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2016)

Pokemon GO players to meet up in Hanley

I don't have facebook. All hail shitty local news for bringing this to my attention. I MIGHT GO


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Glitter (Jul 16, 2016)

Bah! Like a div I signed up through the Pokémon Trainer account. I can get in through Google but it means starting again. The Pokémon account is unable to authenticate my details


----------



## trashpony (Jul 16, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Bah! Like a div I signed up through the Pokémon Trainer account. I can get in through Google but it means starting again. The Pokémon account is unable to authenticate my details


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2016)

The Cressingham gate of Brockwell Park is a pokéstop


----------



## 8den (Jul 16, 2016)

I came across three Pokemon go players this evening while I was walking the dogs along the banks of the Shannon, near UL, 3 guys mid 20s clearly gamers with their phones out walking by the river.

I've downloaded it now....Ugh.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 16, 2016)

I have had a conversation with someone who has had it for a week, registering as an Aussie.  Our local pub is a Poke stop.  She works there.  She is waiting for the landlady to sack her.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 16, 2016)

Completed a 10 clicks incubation tonight. Must have happened whilst i was trying to catch a high level Ghastly that crashed the game.

So the result of my 10 km walk. Nothing. Nada. Zip. It glitched. Grrrrrr. ! 10 fucking kms for nothing!!!

1km later my second incubator hatched ok. Got a new one for my Pokedex but not anything worth shouting about.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2016)

Gromit said:


> 10 fucking kms for nothing!!!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


>


If I could buy and install a ceiling fan I would. Cellotape that phone to the fan and let it do all the work for me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 17, 2016)

I got a gym


----------



## Glitter (Jul 17, 2016)

8den said:


> I came across three Pokemon go players this evening while I was walking the dogs along the banks of the Shannon, near UL, 3 guys mid 20s clearly gamers with their phones out walking by the river.
> 
> I've downloaded it now....Ugh.



Haha! I knew you'd crack


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## 8den (Jul 17, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Haha! I knew you'd crack


i'm weak.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 17, 2016)

I was sitting in the garden thinking if only a zubat would come by I need 2 more zubat candy to evolve my zubat to a golbat and an actual golbat appeared! I got it first hit but the app goes and crashes, literally dying rn.


----------



## chilango (Jul 17, 2016)

My sister in law's flat is a pokestop


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 17, 2016)

I got a Pikachu


----------



## Glitter (Jul 17, 2016)

I've come up to the cricket club. It's a pokéstop and the church over the road is a gym. 

Can't fucking get on


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm going to go for a walk by the canal later to add to my already water-heavy collection. That's what you get for living in between 2 canals. Literally a canal at the top of my street and a different canal at the bottom of my street.

The only non-water pokemon I have is the charmander I got for free when I first started the game.

Tell a lie, I have a rattata too, from when I caved and used one of my incense as I sat being a lazy arsehole on my settee.


----------



## sealion (Jul 17, 2016)

Greebo said:


> The Cressingham gate of Brockwell Park is a Pokestop


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


>


Edited to spoil your fun!


----------



## sealion (Jul 17, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Edited to spoil your fun!


It made me smile when i read it quickly.


----------



## 8den (Jul 17, 2016)

chilango said:


> My sister in law's flat is a pokestop



So's Dotcom's Mums place. But she's been calling it that long before the game came out.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> It made me smile when i read it quickly.


Fair play - the park has a long history of being used for end of evening fun...


----------



## sealion (Jul 17, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Fair play - the park has a long history of being used for end of evening fun...


I know im a Brixton boy originally.I thought blimey is there nothing Lambeth won't Gentrify.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2016)

Are the servers down, aksing for a friend.....


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 17, 2016)

Been out with my son today playing. We walked way longer than we were intending. But then the servers went down. It really eats through battery fast!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 17, 2016)

I've been unable to get on since about 2pm


----------



## moomoo (Jul 17, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I got a Pikachu



Need me to pop to the chemist?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 17, 2016)

I am sat here waiting for the servers to come back up so i can go for a walk


----------



## tommers (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah we had problems earlier.  Probably just oversubscribed.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 17, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I got a Pikachu


What took you so long?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 17, 2016)

trashpony said:


> What took you so long?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 17, 2016)

Pokemon go is cool but my phone stopped working


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 17, 2016)

Barely been able to get the game to work the past couple of hours on my walk. Attempted to catch 5 different pokemon, but it only registered one. Managed to get a couple of balls from a pokestop though. Went to the pub by the canal, which is a gym. Woman working there said there's a guy who works there who was a tester for the game and so has had it for a couple of months and is like level 200 or something stupid and has had control of the gym unopposed and she's really pissed off. She asked if I could get into the game, because she had her phone in her pocket so she could hatch an egg while she worked but all it's done is run down her battery while the servers are offline.

I love this game.


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 18, 2016)

I have just started downloading this thing. erk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2016)

Some blue team bastard has come along in the middle of the night and taken over every single gym round here, at least 4 of them 

This is war 



(I'm actually quite impressed at the level of commitment, they must have walked miles in the middle of the night to do it )


----------



## Callie (Jul 18, 2016)

If you happened to live within reach of a gym, that so far always seems to be affiliated to red what would be the most useful plan? Join red or go against it?


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2016)

Callie said:


> If you happened to live within reach of a gym, that so far always seems to be affiliated to red what would be the most useful plan? Join red or go against it?




Go against it.  Work hard.  Build up the best damn Pidgy that anybody has ever seen and then use it to grind those red bastards into the dirt.


----------



## Callie (Jul 18, 2016)

Hmmmmm pidgey you say? I've only got 43 of those


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 18, 2016)

Pidgeys (along with weedles and caterpies) are most useful to save up,  use a lucky egg and then evolve the fuck out of as many as possible to level..


----------



## Pingu (Jul 18, 2016)

there is a squirtle in our garden apparently...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2016)

Do I take it that this game is not very great if you live out in the sticks with no landmarks or places of interest for miles?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Do I take it that this game is not very great if you live out in the sticks with no landmarks or places of interest for miles?



That seems to be the case, yes. You don't strictly need pokestops or gyms. You get more pokeballs when you level up, but that's no good if you're wasteful when trying to catch pokemon. You'll miss out on testing your mettle in battle, but if you're more concerned with simply 'catching 'em all' then that doesn't matter. And of course, there are always the microtransactions...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> That seems to be the case, yes. You don't strictly need pokestops or gyms. You get more pokeballs when you level up, but that's no good if you're wasteful when trying to catch pokemon. You'll miss out on testing your mettle in battle, but if you're more concerned with simply 'catching 'em all' then that doesn't matter. And of course, there are always the microtransactions...



I only understood the first sentence of that, but cheers


----------



## Glitter (Jul 18, 2016)

The servers are doing my head in. It's making it pretty much unplayable for me.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 18, 2016)

I dropped E off at school this morning and a pokemon appeared outside the gate. Then there was another one on the way home. I was pinned against the alley wall, trying to catch an exeggcute while loads of school kids streamed past


----------



## 8den (Jul 18, 2016)

Pokemon Go player calls 999 to report 'stolen Pokemon' - BBC News

It's worth listening to the 999 call.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2016)

8den said:


> Pokemon Go player calls 999 to report 'stolen Pokemon' - BBC News
> 
> It's worth listening to the 999 call.



Kids are absolute fuckers for calling 999. It's not a pokemon problem; it's a kid problem. Ban kids.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Are the servers down, aksing for a friend.....



Were hacked over the weekend.

Pokémon Go has completely crashed, and a hacking group is claiming credit


----------



## binka (Jul 18, 2016)

Have had it since the official uk launch but I reckon I fucked up at the start because I didn't really know what I was doing and just sent all the duplicates back to the prof. Not really been out and about with it much especially with the servers being a bit rubbish so I'm only on level 6. Think I might reset and start again. Need to find a good guide so I can level up more efficiently.

By the way not seen it mentioned on this topic yet but if you go into settings you can turn on the battery saver - that means if you walk around with the app on but the phone turned upside down the screen brightness go nearly black so saving a lot of power. It still buzzes if you come across a pokemon though


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2016)

This is all very reminiscent of the Chinpokomon episode of South Park


----------



## chilango (Jul 18, 2016)

Just been to the gym. Judging by the gaggle of scrawny, pale adolescents hanging around outside with phones trying avoid the sunlight I figured it must also be a Pokemon gym. Result. Single handedly took the gym from the yellow vermin for the Red Army whilst doing my cardio warm up on the exercise bike.  Lost it straight away though as I headed off to the weights. Ah well. I'll be back.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 18, 2016)

We put a gym in your gym because we heard you like gyms.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 18, 2016)

Think I'll stick to playing digfender


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2016)

A workmate was playing it today  he downloaded for his son  

He went out at lunchtime with another workmate , she was confused as she couldn't see anything in the street


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 18, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> This is all very reminiscent of the Chinpokomon episode of South Park




I have been shouting this for a week.... Chinpokomom!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2016)

I had control of a gym today, lasted about 30 mins before some no doubt spotty oik of a teenager who is 12 levels above me took it back


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2016)

What sort of strength do pokemon have to be for you to at least have a fighting chance at a gym?  Son is now level 5 but could do without the drama if he is just going to get smashed. 

Thames Path is literally teeming with the little fuckers by the way.  Phone was buzzing every fifty yards.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2016)

tommers said:


> What sort of strength do pokemon have to be for you to at least have a fighting chance at a gym?  Son is now level 5 but could do without the drama if he is just going to get smashed.
> 
> Thames Path is literally teeming with the little fuckers by the way.  Phone was buzzing every fifty yards.


Depends on who has the gym. Just look at the monster(s) in there and compare to yours.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2016)

The gym at the end of my road has some monstrous fucking thing with scythes for arms in it at the moment.

I have a weedle.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## spanglechick (Jul 18, 2016)

I caught a thing today.  A something-carp.  All my others seem quotidian, but I'm more excited about that. 

All round, I expect the game isn't unite for me.  I don't really do walking.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 18, 2016)

Went to central London today. Big Ben was held by that Evan Edinger bloke off of YouTube, and there was a Vaporeon holding Trafalgar Square.

All in all there was a lot more variety to catch than the endless pigeons and rats in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I caught a thing today.  A something-carp.  All my others seem quotidian, but I'm more excited about that.
> 
> All round, I expect the game isn't unite for me.  I don't really do walking.



Magicarp, most likely. Useless and dime a dozen but transforms into an absolute fucking beast, which is why it costs 400 candy to evolve.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 18, 2016)

My Sam has apparently run out of balls.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2016)

moomoo said:


> My Sam has apparently run out of balls.


This is the advantage of being able to access a pokestop from our sofa, I just sit there of an evening and rack up hundreds of them


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 19, 2016)

A Rare Pokémon appears in the middle of central park on Pokémon GO


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 19, 2016)

Chaos as Pokémon GO 'Gym Battle' breaks out on M56 - Warped Wales


----------



## chilango (Jul 19, 2016)

I've deleted it now.

It was getting boring just finding endless rats and pigeons.

Too much strain on battery and data to get much more out of it.

Ah well.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 19, 2016)

aye its a bit of a battery killer fo sho


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2016)

So, the egg hatching thing. It doesn't use a pedometer, but rather it uses your gps location to see how far you're moving.

So no sneaky get-arounds.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 19, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> So, the egg hatching thing. It doesn't use a pedometer, but rather it uses your gps location to see how far you're moving.
> 
> So no sneaky get-arounds.


I think it uses a mix of both.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 19, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> So, the egg hatching thing. It doesn't use a pedometer, but rather it uses your gps location to see how far you're moving.
> 
> So no sneaky get-arounds.



It's speed limited - 10 or 15mph, I can't work it out exactly and seen various people saying one or the other.

Have seen articles/videos of people saying they've put their phone on a record turntable or a model train set and it counts those, I've certainly clocked up a few k on my bike coming home from work today, but not all the distance so I reckon it's probably 10mph limit, I don't cycle fast.


----------



## tommers (Jul 19, 2016)

I had it on in my pocket yesterday whilst cycling and it hardly picked up anything.  And I was cycling slowly at times (on a towpath with dog walkers in front etc.).

I'm guessing it doesn't work if you put the phone into hibernation.  But I put it in my pocket still showing the game and... nothing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2016)

It's certainly clocked different distances as compared to my apple health app, which is open all the time. 2 miles in the health app registered as less than 0.4 miles in PoGo.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 19, 2016)

It probably only picks it up when the servers are up? 

I've been in the park today, went for a walk all round it and there were hardly any of the little fuckers.  I was at my Mum's yesterday and didn't see one either. I don't know if it doesn't like me because I don't walk far. I'll take the baby out for a nice walk tomorrow and see what I can find.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2016)

It seems very random.  I took the dog for a walk for over an hour on the each today - Pokemon free. Went to collect coal from school - got 6 on the way there and 4 on the way home


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 19, 2016)

Warning after youngsters steal rowing boat to hunt Pokémon



but



> When the crews arrived at the scene, they found the youths had already left


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 19, 2016)

Was helping a friend get to Kings today.   Bloody loads of pokestops, and some had lures, so I caught loads.  Lots of duplicates, but also my first squirtle, an oddish, and a bellsprout with a CP of 124.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2016)

Glitter said:


> It probably only picks it up when the servers are up?
> 
> I've been in the park today, went for a walk all round it and there were hardly any of the little fuckers.  I was at my Mum's yesterday and didn't see one either. I don't know if it doesn't like me because I don't walk far. I'll take the baby out for a nice walk tomorrow and see what I can find.


As far as I can tell, the more players there are in an area, the more appear.

Failing that, use a scent thingy, that brings them out. 

Or look for pokestops with a lure on.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2016)

Dunno what it's like elsewhere, but holding on to gyms round here just doesn't happen. 

I've taken over several now and never last more than a couple of hours at most. 10 mins was the lowest 

Just so many people playing, you can see the battles happening all the time, the controlling team colours changing by the hour. Getting a bonus for 20 hours just isn't ever going to happen for anyone.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 19, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> As far as I can tell, the more players there are in an area, the more appear.
> 
> Failing that, use a scent thingy, that brings them out.
> 
> Or look for pokestops with a lure on.



What's a lure? Is that when theyhave the purple confetti on? 

Where can I learn this schizzle?


----------



## 8den (Jul 19, 2016)

Firstly kudos for the shizzle glitter. 

My entire fucking office is obsessed with it. It's what I get working with 20 something animators.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2016)

Glitter said:


> What's a lure? Is that when theyhave the purple confetti on?
> 
> Where can I learn this schizzle?


Yes, the confetti. You can buy one from the shop and do it yourself if you want/have the coins to do so.

As to learn all this stuff - a mixture of trial and error/Google.


----------



## Stig (Jul 19, 2016)

Yep. I had no idea how to fight in a gym so I avoided them for a while as I didn't want to waste any good pokemons. 
But it turns out they don't die, they just 'faint'  so get in there and mash the buttons, job done.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2016)

The bit I don't quite get about gyms is how seemingly shitty wimpy ones can suddenly take over. One minute it's a level 6 gym with a 1500+ CP monster ruling the roost, the next it's changed colour and is level 2 with a 250 CP beastie in charge


----------



## Stig (Jul 19, 2016)

It's because the attacker gets to use all theirs. Once your best one has lost the next best automatically takes over.  So its all geared towards the attacker


----------



## Idaho (Jul 19, 2016)

London is full of them! Got more in a lunchtime stroll here than in 4 days in Exeter. 

But now the servers are down so I can't evolve all the pokemon I got.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2016)

Stig said:


> It's because the attacker gets to use all theirs. Once your best one has lost the next best automatically takes over.  So its all geared towards the attacker


Ah, right. 

Might have to change tactics then, I've just been preying on weak ones


----------



## conradiscool (Jul 19, 2016)

Vaporeon seems to be one of the best attackers in my experience. Very quick and take do major damage.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 19, 2016)

I am back home from home! Can't wait to get involved with this tomorrow! Lots of people playing this in Germany, too. 

ETA Reminds me of the Tamagotchi craze.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't even understand this thread anymore...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2016)

moomoo said:


> I don't even understand this thread anymore...


You could c+p that onto quite a lot of threads to be fair


----------



## moomoo (Jul 19, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You could c+p that onto quite a lot of threads to be fair



This is very true.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 20, 2016)

Right, I'm going to the gym today. What do I need? How do I do battle?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Right, I'm going to the gym today. What do I need? How do I do battle?


Get your best/most powerful Pokemon ready. Hold them down for a mega attack. Swipe left/right to dodge. If your pokes are around 100 CP and the gym is held by something that has 1000, your guys may not last long.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 20, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Get your best/most powerful Pokemon ready. Hold them down for a mega attack. Swipe left/right to dodge. If your pokes are around 100 CP and the gym is held by something that has 1000, your guys may not last long.



The gym up the road has a 500 ish cp and my hardest guy is 385. That's not too bad is it?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 20, 2016)

Glitter said:


> The gym up the road has a 500 ish cp and my hardest guy is 385. That's not too bad is it?


Depends - are you going for a gym that's held by your team? Or trying to take over an opposing one?


----------



## Glitter (Jul 20, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Depends - are you going for a gym that's held by your team? Or trying to take over an opposing one?



At the moment it's held by my team but I think the gyms round here are quite takeable as it changes colour all the time.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 20, 2016)

Arse. Thunderstorms. This might fuck my shit up


----------



## BigTom (Jul 20, 2016)

Glitter said:


> At the moment it's held by my team but I think the gyms round here are quite takeable as it changes colour all the time.


If it's held by your team you can leave a Pokemon there to help defend it (there's some limit based on prestige level) and you can train against the Pokemon there.

If it's held by a different team you choose 6 Pokemon and try to defeat all of the ones defending the gym, if you manage it the gym changes colour.
Different Pokemon are stronger/weaker against a given Pokemon so depending on what is defending you might not just choose your 6 highest cp Pokemon.

One thing I don't know is how you know what has happened to your Pokemon if you've left them defending a gym


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 20, 2016)

BigTom said:


> If it's held by your team you can leave a Pokemon there to help defend it (there's some limit based on prestige level) and you can train against the Pokemon there.
> 
> If it's held by a different team you choose 6 Pokemon and try to defeat all of the ones defending the gym, if you manage it the gym changes colour.
> Different Pokemon are stronger/weaker against a given Pokemon so depending on what is defending you might not just choose your 6 highest cp Pokemon.
> ...


In my experience they come back about half an hour later needing healing potions


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 20, 2016)

I've had a lightbulb moment with it this morning. The gameplay bit isn't important, and is arguably the least interesting aspect about the whole game.

I spent an hour or so this morning wandering around the city centre, finding pokestops and seeing things and learning facts about it I'd never known in 30 years of living here. A small plaque, a sculpture, a carving, a name on a door, a 60's marble office front etc etc. Loads of tiny details you just miss as you pass them by every single day. I hadn't realised that by clicking on the banner at the top, rather than just spinning the disc, you often get a little bit of info about that location - who painted the mural, what year the building was built etc

The amount of points of interest type data in their game (crowdsourced over a couple of years form Ingress players) must be huge. I can't think of an easer way to find titbits of info about my city. It's fantastic.

Plus, I walked over 5k without even thinking about it.

I can do this on my own, learning stuff, or go out with my 5 year old and hunt monsters with her.

It's brilliant


----------



## gosub (Jul 20, 2016)

Pokemon Go players in Bosnia face landmine danger


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 20, 2016)

I got a tentacool earlier with my last ball 

I just found it out it evolves to a tentacruel


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 20, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I got a tentacool earlier with my last ball
> 
> I just found it out it evolves to a tentacruel


How are you even close to running out of balls? I have hundreds


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How are you even close to running out of balls? I have hundreds


As you level up, the capture success rate drops off. At high levels, you're pretty much forced to pay ££ for more pokeballs unless you want to spend hours and hours grinding for them.

As with any good pusher, it's only once you're truly hooked that they start making you pay for it


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 20, 2016)

Crispy said:


> As you level up, the capture success rate drops off. At high levels, you're pretty much forced to pay ££ for more pokeballs unless you want to spend hours and hours grinding for them.
> 
> As with any good pusher, it's only once you're truly hooked that they start making you pay for it


I dunno, I'm at level 16 and I still have loads. If a monster won't stay in the ball chuck a razzberry at it or use a great ball. Easy


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I dunno, I'm at level 16 and I still have loads. If a monster won't stay in the ball chuck a razzberry at it or use a great ball. Easy



It starts ramping up in the 20s. To get from level 29 to level 30, you'll need about 1,000 balls.

How Pokémon Go starts punishing its high-level players


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 20, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I dunno, I'm at level 16 and I still have loads. If a monster won't stay in the ball chuck a razzberry at it or use a great ball. Easy


What's a razz berry? What's a great ball?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I got a tentacool earlier with my last ball
> 
> I just found it out it evolves to a tentacruel



I found a tentacruel on Sunday, and I caught it, and the game froze. I lost it.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 20, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How are you even close to running out of balls? I have hundreds



I reckon if you don't live (or work) near a stop (like you, I have one outside my house I can access from my front room) it can be quite easy as you have to make the effort to go to a stop to get more.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 20, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> What's a razz berry? What's a great ball?


Get them from pokestops. Great balls have more chance of the monster not escaping, razzberrys give you a better chance of hitting with your next ball 

Like most games, the more you go up levels, the more new bits you see


----------



## Stig (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm level 17 and haven't run out of balls yet, but I've come close.

When that happens, I just walk home spinning the pokestops but ignoring all but the extremely rare monsters, and play properly again the next day.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 20, 2016)

Crispy said:


> It starts ramping up in the 20s. To get from level 29 to level 30, you'll need about 1,000 balls.
> 
> How Pokémon Go starts punishing its high-level players


I don't mind that tbh. Stops runaway progress at the top limiting new players - otherwise you'd have a few level 30 players locking out the gyms forever for example.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I reckon if you don't live (or work) near a stop (like you, I have one outside my house I can access from my front room) it can be quite easy as you have to make the effort to go to a stop to get more.


Yes, I think that must make a huge difference. I pass 4 on my way to take the foal to school and there are always masses of pokemon round them. Life would be a lot easier (and I'd catch a lot more) if there was a pokestop I could access from within the house.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2016)

I was trying to get the ponyto on his head. Next time


----------



## Glitter (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm enjoying it too. I'm fucking shite at it though  

I've walked 3k today, hatched an egg (which was disappointingly a caterpie), got battered at a gym and caught a good few new species. I did stop at a coffee shop near the canal purely because there was a gym right next to it, only to find there was no fucking signal. I'd ordered a large as well planning on spending a while there.   

I have some (more) questions. How do you leave your guys at the gym to train? And how come the wild ones all have different cps? I've just had a Paras break out of six balls ffs. They're usually pretty weedy. 

I run out of balls a lot. A) I'm a bit hit and miss  anyway and B) I don't live that near a pokéstop but there seem to be quite a variety of creatures near me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 20, 2016)

You can only leave one at a friendly (same team) gym if it has a free slot - a level 4 gym has 4 slots for example. When you click on a gym look at the little circles and crown in he top left corner - if one of the circles is empty, there is a slot free. At this point you will see a logo in he bottom left of the screen that lets you choose which monster to leave there


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 20, 2016)

It just won't load for me!  

It freezes at the loading screen. Any hints?


----------



## Glitter (Jul 20, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> It just won't load for me!
> 
> It freezes at the loading screen. Any hints?



Wait until the servers come back. It's the biggest issue I find


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 20, 2016)

Is anyone else finding that Pokemon are related to nearby buildings? I found a Ryhorn outside a zoo and a Magnemte outside a university physics department.  Maybe it's just coincidence...


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 20, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Wait until the servers come back. It's the biggest issue I find



Ah; it is as simply as that then. Thank you!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Is anyone else finding that Pokemon are related to nearby buildings? I found a Ryhorn outside a zoo and a Magnemte outside a university physics department.  Maybe it's just coincidence...



Different types will be attracted to different areas. You'll find water pokemon more frequently near water, grass pokemon more frequently near grassy areas, etc. I don't know if certain specific pokemon are more likely to be found by specific themed buildings though, or if it is just that more general categorisation.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 20, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Is anyone else finding that Pokemon are related to nearby buildings? I found a Ryhorn outside a zoo and a Magnemte outside a university physics department.  Maybe it's just coincidence...


Kings college hospital was overrun with Rattatas yesterday...


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Is anyone else finding that Pokemon are related to nearby buildings? I found a Ryhorn outside a zoo and a Magnemte outside a university physics department.  Maybe it's just coincidence...


A coffing appeared when my brother lit up a fag.


----------



## binka (Jul 20, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Yes, I think that must make a huge difference. I pass 4 on my way to take the foal to school and there are always masses of pokemon round them. Life would be a lot easier (and I'd catch a lot more) if there was a pokestop I could access from within the house.


And it would probably add 10 grand to the value of your house


----------



## Idaho (Jul 20, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Kings college hospital was overrun with Rattatas yesterday...


I can't be bothered with those anymore. Hundreds of them.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 20, 2016)

So supposedly this game was funded by the CIA or something...


----------



## Supine (Jul 20, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I am sat here waiting for the servers to come back up so i can go for a walk



First world problem


----------



## ska invita (Jul 20, 2016)

ska invita said:


> So supposedly this game was funded by the CIA or something...


CIA-backed Pokemon GO users give away privacy rights The Sociable


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 20, 2016)

ska invita said:


> CIA-backed Pokemon GO users give away privacy rights The Sociable


What a steaming pile of bollocks.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm wondering whether this is going to be the kind of thing that will go away if I ignore it for long enough, like Downton Abbey, or the kind that if ignored, will result in me not knowing what the fuck people are talking about a lot of the time, like Game of Thrones.


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2016)

I haven't read the thread but have a question. Does your place become a pokestop or gym because you've been playing there? I ask because I work in a safe house so I really don't want someone playing the game there to attract loads of people hanging around it. Am I being paranoid?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 21, 2016)

Looby said:


> I haven't read the thread but have a question. Does your place become a pokestop or gym because you've been playing there? I ask because I work in a safe house so I really don't want someone playing the game there to attract loads of people hanging around it. Am I being paranoid?


No, they're fixed points built in to the game


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 21, 2016)

binka said:


> And it would probably add 10 grand to the value of your house



In bitcoinz.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 21, 2016)

My pokémon box is full, what do I do?


----------



## strung out (Jul 21, 2016)

I just had a Jigglypuff hatch from one of my eggs!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 21, 2016)

I've just started transferring all the weedy ones to the professor. Is that right?


----------



## hegley (Jul 21, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I've just started transferring all the weedy ones to the professor. Is that right?


Yes, they'll earn you candy to power up higher CP ones.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 21, 2016)

hegley said:


> Yes, they'll earn you candy to power up higher CP ones.



If I get rid of ones I only have one of will that take them out of my pokédex?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What a steaming pile of bollocks.


The cia funding is true, I read it in a proper newspaper. Take off the blinkers and see the world for what it is  YOU are the game!


----------



## hegley (Jul 21, 2016)

Glitter said:


> If I get rid of ones I only have one of will that take them out of my pokédex?


That I don't know - I've only transferred low CP duplicates.


----------



## hegley (Jul 21, 2016)

Does the "nearby" thing actually work for anyone? Everything is always 3 footprints away for me


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 21, 2016)

hegley said:


> Does the "nearby" thing actually work for anyone? Everything is always 3 footprints away for me


It's the one bit I can't work out. Select one you want to track and then what? Nothing ever appears on the screen, how are you meant to know which direction to go in


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 21, 2016)

ska invita said:


> The cia funding is true, I read it in a proper newspaper. Take off the blinkers and see the world for what it is  YOU are the game!


Calm down dear


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Calm down dear


Another sheeple...theyve got to you too 
cia, you see I ain't kiddin


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 21, 2016)

So after someone defeats a gym it goes grey and then they add their own pokemon to take it for their team. There's nothing to stop you adding your own one in and taking the gym. Usually there's like a 20 second window after they win and before they sort their shit out.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 21, 2016)

I was in the park today, just about to add my dude to a friendly gym to beef him up and some yellow bastards took it


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 21, 2016)

There are two gyms within sight of my house and the temptation to rush out and lend support every time they get taken by my team is enormous.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2016)

I still haven't taken a gym. I think it's a project for the school holidays. There's one being defended by a 63 CP ponyta about 1km from my house which I'm really tempted to rush down and take but I have to do parenting things


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 21, 2016)

I still haven't been to a gym.  I'm level 7, but I've never been close enough. 

I did catch a fully evolved fearow today, so I levelled him up to three hundred and something.  I feel ready for fighting.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I still haven't taken a gym. I think it's a project for the school holidays. There's one being defended by a 63 CP ponyta about 1km from my house which I'm really tempted to rush down and take but I have to do parenting things


It's still there 

I'm level 9


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 21, 2016)

I caught a dragonite...   AMAZING


----------



## moomoo (Jul 21, 2016)

You people are all quite mad.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 21, 2016)

moomoo said:


> You people are all quite mad.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 21, 2016)

Caught some mental shit in Westminster this evening. None of the endless pigeons or rats that I get round here.

 

What the fuck is this?

 

What the fuck is this??????

 

This fucker looks like a Tory. I would like to evolve it to see how nasty they can get but fear doing that for mankind

 

I also caught a Terifia Mayfly outside Downing Street but it was too terrifying to screenshot.


----------



## Callie (Jul 21, 2016)

When hunting Pokémon (not that I've managed to do it) but you select the one you want face in a direction and when your location pulse thing goes out you'll see a green pulse around the box with your chosen Pokémon. Head in that direction. If you don't see that green pulse, it does only go once, face a different direction and see if that works. 

Went to a really nice park tonight that I've been meaning to go to and had a wander. There were a bunch of likely Pokémon collectors hanging around putting lures on the poke stops. And I got to stroke nice dogs too!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 21, 2016)

Has anyone spoken to a stranger Pokemon collector yet or do you just studiously ignore them and pretend you've stopped to check through those important emails?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Has anyone spoken to a stranger Pokemon collector yet or do you just studiously ignore them and pretend you've stopped to check through those important emails?



I chatted to the person who was serving me at the pub the other day when she saw I was checking to see if the servers were up. We had a chat about the dickhead bloke who worked there who was hogging the gym (the pub was a gym) for himself.


----------



## Callie (Jul 21, 2016)

I was sorely tempted this evening but the others were in pairs/groups so I didn't feel happy to. Maybe next yime


----------



## souljacker (Jul 21, 2016)

I still don't get the gym thing. I've not wanted to risk a fight yet, none of my Pokemon are anywhere near 600 CP. I've also not found a red team gym that isn't full so I can drop off a defender. What else can I actually do at a gym?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2016)

hth


----------



## Fingers (Jul 21, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Has anyone spoken to a stranger Pokemon collector yet or do you just studiously ignore them and pretend you've stopped to check through those important emails?



Only my mate's 13 year old lad when he clocked what I was up to whilst killing some time at the footy. he was well excited so we went a walk around the pitch to see what we could catch and found a catapilla thing ON THE PITCH. The players just ran through it though FFS


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 21, 2016)

I have my first: a Baulbasaur! Are they two a penny?  Caught it while sitting on the loo with the door open; it was in my son's room. 

Son, who is 25 and also playing, says connectivity is much better if one logs in via the Google account.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2016)

Just stepped out of my front door and nearly twatted into a teenager who was trying to catch a pokemon which was hiding in amongst the bottles I had put out for recycling. 

Weird times.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 21, 2016)

I've just wasted about 50 balls on a badass golbat who fucked off anyway. 

Not amused


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2016)

Have hit level 20 now . I just had an 1,150 CP Aerodactyl hatch from one of my eggs!


----------



## emanymton (Jul 22, 2016)

This, this is it. This is how civilisation dies.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 22, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I've just wasted about 50 balls on a badass golbat who fucked off anyway.
> 
> Not amused


----------



## mauvais (Jul 22, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Caught some mental shit in Westminster this evening. None of the endless pigeons or rats that I get round here.
> 
> View attachment 89783
> 
> ...


Are you trying to collect all the Android notifications as well?


----------



## Glitter (Jul 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


>



If that dude was a middle aged woman that was exactly how it went


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2016)

Bow down before me!


----------



## Callie (Jul 22, 2016)

Whys it wearing a ruffle?   Oh and want!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 22, 2016)

FAO: pokeball wasters:

Download Pokeball Aimer - Pokemon Go  by Jon Cleaver  -

This Pokeball Aimer Case for 'Pokemon GO' is a Brilliant Idea

Is 3D printable. 

Thumbs.


----------



## sealion (Jul 22, 2016)

ska invita said:


> So supposedly this game was funded by the CIA or something...


Oliver stones thoughts,,
Oliver Stone links Pokémon Go to totalitarianism during privacy debate


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Yata (Jul 23, 2016)

not sure how accurate this is but supposedly if you name your Eevee as Rainer then shut the app, reopen it and evolve then its guaranteed to be a Vaporeon which are very strong for only 25 candy as you  can tell by them being on every single gym everywhere

also the Dragonites are ridiculous saw a 2800 one but they dont hold gyms very well unless they have hyper beam


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## 8den (Jul 23, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I was in the park today, just about to add my dude to a friendly gym to beef him up *and some yellow bastards* took it



Glitter, it might be for the best for you not to shout the bit in bold out loud.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2016)

Instinct have taken the cemetery gyms. 

I'm still not even level 5.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 23, 2016)

I keep meaning to say - whenever I load the app, I sing "Niantic" to the tune of the Pixies "Gigantic".


----------



## souljacker (Jul 23, 2016)

Hatched my first egg today. It was a fucking pidgey. FUCK DO I WANT WITH ANOTHER FUCKING PIDGEY? YOU CUNTS NINTENDO.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2016)

not sure my moto g 3rd gen is up to it!
gps seems shite too, can that be to do with phone and/or signal?
got to level 2 somehow, crashing every min or so


----------



## weltweit (Jul 25, 2016)

How do you get pikachu on a bus?
You poke em mon


----------



## Saffy (Jul 25, 2016)

I have 2 eggs to hatch and I'm ridiculously excited. The dog has never been walked so much!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 25, 2016)

^^^
Actual ownership of the app. 

Not that straightforward!


----------



## strung out (Jul 25, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Actual ownership of the app.
> 
> Not that straightforward!


It's not an app it's a lifestyle


----------



## gosub (Jul 25, 2016)

strung out said:


> It's not an app it's a lifestyle


No. It's a fad.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 25, 2016)

strung out said:


> It's not an app it's a lifestyle


Teacher, 26, quits her job to play Pokemon Go full-time


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 25, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Teacher, 26, quits her job to play Pokemon Go full-time



My how people live different things...

#PokémonGoWhileBlack: Police Point Guns at Iowa Football Player They Say Fit Description of Bank Robber 

...a worry this man had before it happened earlier in the month.




Warning: Pokemon GO is a Death Sentence if you are a Black Man. — Mobile Lifestyle


----------



## strung out (Jul 25, 2016)

gosub said:


> No. It's a fad.


Get fucked!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 25, 2016)

finally got this shit to work 

keep finding rats in me bed


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 26, 2016)

renamed one of em 'sho us urRat'


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

I just put a Lickitung in my local church


----------



## Pingu (Jul 26, 2016)

i strongly suspect that  the people actually behind this game are battery manufacturers


----------



## hegley (Jul 26, 2016)

I hate these fuckers .


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2016)

What's XP?


----------



## hegley (Jul 26, 2016)

experience points.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2016)

how do you mince duplicates and do they make the others stronger? ta


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 26, 2016)

ddraig said:


> how do you mince duplicates and do they make the others stronger? ta



you transfer them (scroll down) you get candys then, so with the candy you can evolve or up graded others mate


----------



## abe11825 (Jul 26, 2016)

I currently work in a Marriott Resort & Spa, and the last few times I've worked, there's been loads of people (age 12+) fumbling with their phones all over the hotel. Most of the players are roaming around the conference centres... which are typically closed off when there are no events. There are more people _inside_ trying to find a Pokemon, than there are people outside swimming. 

Even one of my managers has been playing this game instead of working! He makes it a point to sit in the office for all of 10 minutes "to do work" but then pops out to rove the hotel and play! The other day, some 14 year old boy stopped us and said "Do you guys play Pokemon Go?"  and sure enough, that started a 30 minute conversation and playtime with my manager. I just stood there like "wtf...". We were walking the hotel to check on an event, and he ends up playing a damn game. Even after we left the kid, he kept his phone open and played while walking. 

I've not downloaded it nor have I played. I don't find the "zomg! I gotta do it!!" especially since it drains the battery and uses so much data. I've had enough issues with my battery draining and data usage at my hotel, that I don't need to add a (sorry, but stupid) game to it.

Even one of my mates texted me saying she and her husband had to go to a local cemetery one day, because he's addicted to the game. She said there must have been 30 people in this cemetery, all playing together!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2016)

abe11825 said:


> I currently work in a Marriott Resort & Spa, and the last few times I've worked, there's been loads of people (age 12+) fumbling with their phones all over the hotel. Most of the players are roaming around the conference centres... which are typically closed off when there are no events. There are more people _inside_ trying to find a Pokemon, than there are people outside swimming.
> 
> Even one of my managers has been playing this game instead of working! He makes it a point to sit in the office for all of 10 minutes "to do work" but then pops out to rove the hotel and play! The other day, some 14 year old boy stopped us and said "Do you guys play Pokemon Go?"  and sure enough, that started a 30 minute conversation and playtime with my manager. I just stood there like "wtf...". We were walking the hotel to check on an event, and he ends up playing a damn game. Even after we left the kid, he kept his phone open and played while walking.
> 
> ...



The game is great, I suggest upgrading your phone and joining in

Although having said that we probably need some people like you if society is to continue to function.


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2016)

I think it's very funny when you go out somewhere where there are loads of people tinkering on their phones catching Pokémon. I found a spot in a park with three pokestops wthin reach of each other next to water and there were loads of people there  it was funny


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 26, 2016)

Pokemon GO Evolution CP Calculator

^^^evolution calculator!

These are the Minimum CP Requirements to Guarantee 1000CP+ Evolutions in 'Pokemon GO'

^^^min req stats for a 1kcp evolution!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 26, 2016)

When you go and do battle at a gym how many times do you have to fight to take it? 

I went up to the gym before and twatted three or four but they just kept coming.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 26, 2016)

mrs pingu just got a meowth - she was quite excited


----------



## abe11825 (Jul 26, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> The game is great, I suggest upgrading your phone and joining in
> 
> Although having said that we probably need some people like you if society is to continue to function.



Haha; quite true. However, I must admit, I'm on an iPhone 5S. I know it's currently an "older" phone now, with 7 being rumoured around... but the whole data usage deal while working has to do with the location of my hotel and where my office is within the hotel. Cement walls and all that... The wifi is constantly pulling, asking me to connect every time I look at my phone. Even if I shut off wifi, I'm pulling data because of the sites & things I need to do for work (& no, my job does not pay my phone bill... and this is my personal phone to boot... they refuse to get me a burn phone or allow me to expense my usage... So I don't use my phone at work all that much unless it's dire). 



Callie said:


> I think *it's very funny when you go out somewhere where there are loads of people tinkering on their phones catching Pokémon*.



^^ this... is true! 


So much for getting people out of the house and away from technology. Pokemon got people to do things, but still keeping their eyes glued to a device... 

I heard the other day that some "kid" was driving and playing, and ended up rear ending a cop car.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 26, 2016)

My egg hatched!! 
Ridiculous excitement in our house today.


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2016)

Saffy said:


> My egg hatched!!
> Ridiculous excitement in our house today.


What did you get?!


----------



## Saffy (Jul 26, 2016)

It was a Bulbasaur!


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2016)

Ooh nice. I don't have one of those.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2016)

nearly fell down some steps today round docklands, am already a cripple, this aint gonna end well.

got bare pokemon tho.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 27, 2016)

So all the duplicates I have with lower CP I'm trading in to get cookies to help the the others evolve? Is that the right thing to do? 

I have 5 eggs to hatch!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2016)

Saffy said:


> So all the duplicates I have with lower CP I'm trading in to get cookies to help the the others evolve? Is that the right thing to do?



There's two reasons to evolve. 1) to gain XP and 2) to get super strong ones to take gyms.

You get the same XP whatever you evolve so it's best to evolve e.g. 8 pidgeys to pidegeottos rather than 8 pideottos to pidegeots as it uses a lot less candy. Only evolve a pidegeotto to a pidgeot if you're trying to get a pidgeot that is stronger than any you currently have.

So when transferring to get candy, don't transfer all of your pidgeys as you'll have none left to evolve - only transfer those pidegeys that you have no hope of evolving for XP due to a lack of candy.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ahh XP, not CP and candy not cookies. 
Thank you,  that's really helpful.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm evolving to bump up my pokedex. I'm quite shit at fighting but I am really enjoying catching all the different kinds.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I'm evolving to bump up my pokedex. I'm quite shit at fighting but I am really enjoying catching all the different kinds.



I was wondering about my captured lickitung earlier and what it could evolve from but found out that it can't be evolved and is only found in the wild. So not everything can be created from rats and sparrows and worms you really need to get out there and look for the rare ones.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 27, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I was wondering about my captured lickitung earlier and what it could evolve from but found out that it can't be evolved and is only found in the wild. So not everything can be created from rats and sparrows and worms you really need to get out there and look for the rare ones.



I do both. I've also discovered that they don't always evolve into the same thing. I've had a Vaperon and a Flareon from two different Eevees. No idea what the one in the middle of the evolutionary chain is.


----------



## hegley (Jul 27, 2016)

You can rename evees before you evolve them which guarantees what they will turn into. Commuting at the moment but will try and find a link about it later.


----------



## hegley (Jul 27, 2016)

hegley said:


> You can rename evees before you evolve them which guarantees what they will turn into. Commuting at the moment but will try and find a link about it later.


Evee evolution guide:
Pokemon GO Guide: How To Control Eevee’s Evolution


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2016)

working in another office today, have caught more sat at my desk sine 9am than the whole two weeks I have been playing, the office is next to two poke stops and one is a square and people keep chucking lures down 

I can also spin the poke stops from desk.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2016)

first time ever run out of balls!!!

fucking Zubat's !!!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking pokébastards.

EVERY time I factor in a walk the fucking servers go down.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2016)

You're all mad 

Is this available for iPhone in the uk yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> You're all mad
> 
> Is this available for iPhone in the uk yet?



yes

yes


----------



## hegley (Jul 27, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I've also discovered that they don't always evolve into the same thing. I've had a Vaperon and a Flareon from two different Eevees. No idea what the one in the middle of the evolutionary chain is.


Evolution chart for everything: 
Pokemon Go Evolution Chart


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2016)

hegley said:


> Evolution chart for everything:
> Pokemon Go Evolution Chart



I'd add a word of caution to those considering using all their candy powering up something that can't be evolved further  - they may well bring out an update with more pokemon, there are 722 with more on the way, and only 151 in the game right now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> yes
> 
> yes


But only from the US store still?


----------



## Glitter (Jul 27, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> But only from the US store still?



I just got it by searching in the app store.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> But only from the US store still?



You need iPhone 5 and ios 8+ to get it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 27, 2016)

It's available on the UK store now, has been for a week or so.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> working in another office today, have caught more sat at my desk sine 9am than the whole two weeks I have been playing, the office is next to two poke stops and one is a square and people keep chucking lures down
> 
> I can also spin the poke stops from desk.


 I can sometimes get at a pokestop from office depending where the gps centres on map


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2016)

people prepared to fess what level they're on?  
i'm on level 9 (and a half) after starting 4 days ago, wish i'd started earlier!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 27, 2016)

10


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> You need iPhone 5 and ios 8+ to get it.


I have those!!! Shit.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2016)

16 and I started two weeks ago. My highest CP Pokemon is a 1000 CP Hypno, which is a bit boring tbh but I don't live in London.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I have those!!! Shit.



Well you obviously fail at something...


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 27, 2016)

9 and a bit - I started about ten days ago.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2016)

Is storage an issue?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 27, 2016)

My highest is a 590 Golbat


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2016)

2 weeks playing, Level I CANT FUCKING LOG IN AND CHECK

highest pokemon is, WHY DOES IT ALWAYS FUCKING SAY "UNABLE TO AUTHENTICATE"


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2016)

https://www.pokemon.com/uk/pokemon-trainer-club/login


----------



## Fingers (Jul 27, 2016)

So I have fucked off about 20 Drowsies because I hate them but I thought I would get points to power up the Hypno. It did not work :-(


----------



## moomoo (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm still finding this thread hilarious!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 27, 2016)

Level 14 and these are my most badass pokémon


----------



## BigTom (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm level 17, about to be 18. Starmie with 934 CP is my hardest pokemon, although it only has 69hp and I've got a hypno with 881 cp and 95 hp so I dunno which is actually harder.



Glitter said:


> When you go and do battle at a gym how many times do you have to fight to take it?
> 
> I went up to the gym before and twatted three or four but they just kept coming.



Each gym has a prestige level which defines how many pokemon can be in there defending it, that is in the info bar on the top of the screen when you are in a gym, it says what level you ar on and the
n under that has a number of dots and crown, this shows how many pokemon can be in it, if the spots are black they are empty, white they have a pokemon (so if your team owns the gym you can know if you can drop one of yours in there to defend it).
The main bit of the screen shows the first defender, too see the others, swipe left.
When you battle a gym owned by an opposing team, each fight you win will reduce the prestige of the gym so if you defeat some but not all of the defenders, they lose prestige points and at some point they'll lose a defender making it easier to take.
If you defeat all the defenders, they lose the gym and you can claim it for your team.

The highest prestige gym I've seen was level 7 or 8 I think, most seem to be 2-4 round here.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2016)

L9 

best is CP 428 Hypno, and 411 Raticate


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Well you obviously fail at something...


Lol can't even register a trainer name it's so busy


----------



## Callie (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm level 13, started on the 14th. My highest cp is a 699 hypnosis then a 619 electrabuzz. 

I firgit to take my phone to work today so missed out on picking up some more and ran out if pokeballs yesterday.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm level 5, soon to be 6 but most have been caught from my armchair or bed.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Pokémon Trainer Club | Pokemon.com


can this be done with an existing account?, went with google at the start
ta

link is working atm stella


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2016)

am on level 9 e2a only been on it 3 days. 

I hatched 2 eggs today

they were mr mime and cubone


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I have those!!! Shit.




you well need to get on this, it's proper good, I aint got a clue what it does, I just love catching shit.


----------



## hegley (Jul 27, 2016)

14. Started 12 days ago. Nothing too exciting in the collection at the moment but haven't evolved or powered up anything at all. Got a 591 Golbat and a 411 Parasect.

Drowzees are the bane of my life   .


----------



## Saffy (Jul 27, 2016)

I think I must live in a particularly shit area for pokemon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> you well need to get on this, it's proper good, I aint got a clue what it does, I just love catching shit.


I cant even register!!!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 27, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I cant even register!!!



Go through Google. I reg'd with the pokémon trainer bullshit and it's rubbish. Google doesn't have as big a server problem.

The servers have been shite today.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 27, 2016)

ddraig said:


> can this be done with an existing account?, went with google at the start
> ta
> 
> link is working atm stella



dont trust/use google so have poekmon tranier account, seems they suffer the worst at getting in.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2016)

surely everyone has a shit gmail they use to sign up for porn and marketing etc?? just use that


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2016)

A few days ago most gyms were topped out by 1200 CP pokemon, now some have 2K + ones. I think this means you need to keep playing intensively or you'll be left behind


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks chaps  I have a squirtle from my headboard


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 27, 2016)

bi0boy said:


>


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2016)

eevee tip:

renaming to Rainer will evolve into a Vaporeon
renaming to Sparky will evolve into a Jolteon
renaming to Pyro will evolve into a Flareon


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2016)

ignore me am late to the party init.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> eevee tip:
> 
> renaming to Rainer will evolve into a Vaporeon
> renaming to Sparky will evolve into a Jolteon
> renaming to Pyro will evolve into a Flareon


and which one of them is the hardest?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2016)

fuck knows I just catch shit. this is well better than tamagotchi and top trumps.


----------



## strung out (Jul 27, 2016)

ddraig said:


> and which one of them is the hardest?


Vaporeon is the best of those.

I'm level 22 at the moment, got a 1900 Vaporeon that rules the gym at work most days.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's How To 'Guarantee' Your Pokémon Evolve To More Than 1000 CP | TheLADbible


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2016)

I need to buy some hunting trainers, my feet are fucked.

still getting blazed and  going hunting in the park with me incense in a bit cus I well gotta catch them all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2016)

I just caught 5 on a fag break  Lots of fish and crabs around Canary Wharf  And a Drowzee.


----------



## hegley (Jul 28, 2016)

Pokemon Go: Player claims to have caught all UK characters - BBC News


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2016)

I have lost almost half a stone playing


----------



## Fingers (Jul 28, 2016)

Why do you sometime have to catch some Pokemon two or three times? Is it a bug?


----------



## hegley (Jul 28, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Why do you sometime have to catch some Pokemon two or three times? Is it a bug?


The higher CP the more likely they are to escape. Hence razz berries, great balls and ultra balls.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2016)

i caughht one of them crack rock snake ones 

come home for hunting juice (electric) coffee and more spliff. this shit is well mental.

I hatched another egg but it was one of them shit birds.

oh and I levelled up to 10


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Why do you sometime have to catch some Pokemon two or three times? Is it a bug?


Oh. I've been catching loads of the same ones - should I not bother?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2016)

yes!!!

YOU HAVE TO CATCH THEM ALL

I'm gonna come your ends on lunch one day next week and we can hunt together it'll be beautiful.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh. I've been catching loads of the same ones - should I not bother?


He's talking about how sometimes they bust out of the ball and either run away or need catching again. 


Yes, catch duplicates - you need the species candy to evolve things.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd better have lost some fucking weight doing this


----------



## Saffy (Jul 28, 2016)

I walked for ages yesterday and it didn't register with my egg!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2016)

Just evolved a Zubat into a Golbat fuck yeah


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2016)

me and 5t3IIa are going hunting on thurs


----------



## Callie (Jul 28, 2016)

I've had to buy a battery to accommodate my hunting  Ive caught a mothwer flipping CHANCEY lol HP of 250?! CP is low though.


CHANCEY! MWAHAHAHA

tell a lie, i hatched it


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2016)

I well need to buy a battery too


----------



## Fingers (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah I seem to remember my Chancey was hatched.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 28, 2016)

I've just got a new phone and don't want to thrash the battery, so I am playing it on my old phone tethered via wifi to the new phone in my pocket.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I've just got a new phone and don't want to thrash the battery, so I am playing it on my old phone tethered via wifi to the new phone in my pocket.


YOU MAD PEOPLE!!!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2016)

i'm lucky to work in city centre and have about 10 stops on way home
keep getting "your bag is full" tho, hope the visits still count!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 28, 2016)

Level 12




We ran out of pokeballs yesterday so took pictures instead


----------



## BigTom (Jul 28, 2016)

ddraig said:


> i'm lucky to work in city centre and have about 10 stops on way home
> keep getting "your bag is full" tho, hope the visits still count!



I think you still get the XP, certainly has shown up as getting XP for me when my bag is full but I've never bothered actually checking.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 28, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Level 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know what the stars mean that you have to the right of some pokemon?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 28, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Do you know what the stars mean that you have to the right of some pokemon?


That they're the foal's favourites


----------



## hegley (Jul 28, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I think you still get the XP, certainly has shown up as getting XP for me when my bag is full but I've never bothered actually checking.


Yes, you still get XP for spinning the stop (50 I think) even if bags full. If you're not going to gyms you can discard some of your potions to make room for more balls. And you can choose how many so you don't need to bin the whole lot.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2016)

How do I get more pokeballs? Just wasted loads on a wild Jnyx


----------



## BigTom (Jul 28, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> How do I get more pokeballs? Just wasted loads on a wild Jnyx


spin stops to get balls and other stuff, they can be used every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2016)

BigTom said:


> spin stops to get balls and other stuff, they can be used every 5 minutes or so.


Spin stops?


----------



## hegley (Jul 28, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Spin stops?


 
When you see these - click on them and then spin the circly thing - balls, eggs and stuff will come out of them.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2016)

like play bus stella


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2016)

hegley said:


> View attachment 90055
> When you see these - click on them and then spin the circly thing - balls, eggs and stuff will come out of them.


Gotcha


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 28, 2016)

I saw my first ever Pokemon player this afternoon.

He looked slightly embarrassed, and slightly wild.

He was on a street corner. Wearing inappropriate shorts in the rain.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2016)

the squirtle got away again


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 28, 2016)

It keeps crashing as soon as I open it and right now there's a bloody lure on the pokestop by my house with all sorts of rare Pokemon and I can't bloody get them : mad:


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2016)

I HATCHED A MOTHERFUCKIN SNAKE THING


----------



## Fingers (Jul 28, 2016)

Five minute walk to the offy and back I have caught seven including a Jigglypuff!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 28, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> It keeps crashing as soon as I open it and right now there's a bloody lure on the pokestop by my house with all sorts of rare Pokemon and I can't bloody get them : mad:



This is my life 

I find it crashes if I go out to the pokéstop so I still have no bastard balls and something fancy appears in my house


----------



## Callie (Jul 28, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I HATCHED A MOTHERFUCKIN SNAKE THING


Lame, thats nothing compared to my ratata that I hatched earlier.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 28, 2016)

Werner Herzog on Pokemon Go

Spoiler: he's not that impressed.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 28, 2016)

well I aint even heard of a 'werner' ...


----------



## Gromit (Jul 28, 2016)

I thought it was what do wieners think of Pokemon?

Sentient pork sausage.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> I saw my first ever Pokemon player this afternoon.
> 
> He looked slightly embarrassed, and slightly wild.
> 
> He was on a street corner. Wearing inappropriate shorts in the rain.


you weren't in Cardiff were you?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2016)

I got in a gym!! was shocked to see a space tbh
and i had one more xp than the lowest in there
Hypno on 600


----------



## Fingers (Jul 28, 2016)

Not done a Gym yet. There is one at a local boozer so I may well give it a go when I next go in there for a beer. I need to get all my little bastards fired up the the max though.


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 28, 2016)

I think I might have to buy a bicycle as a game accessory. And maybe upgrade my phone too. There are people there with bigger screens. And bicycles.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2016)

I think I need to get a hip replacement.

I just hatched a 10k egg 

it was a magmar


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 29, 2016)

I am tempted to borrow my housemate's bicycle for some midnight pokemon catching. He'd be cool but possibly wouldn't understand.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 29, 2016)

out of balls  not paying 3:99 for 100 have to wait till lunch time to get some now...


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2016)

I just got an abracadabra sleepycat thing


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 29, 2016)

I got a sleepy cat yesterday yesterday too. Hatched a Ponyta this morning


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2016)

its me fourth day of pokehunting and I look like total shit, I need to sort my life out


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 29, 2016)

I wish you could chuck 2km eggs to make space for 5km and 10km ones. Also need more incubators, I had 3 going at once earlier but now I just have the one.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2016)

I have two jigglypuffs, I caught the first one in the ladies' of a pub, and then the second one in my own loo.  

Jigglypuffs like toilets, apparently.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2016)

oh god I have achieved so much today.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 29, 2016)

My strongest is now a pidgeot at 1009 CP. All the pidgey lambasters can gtf.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2016)

I FINALLY GOT THE SQUIRTLE !!!! two of them!!

got the massive weird octopus mushroom thing
hatched a golden brick armadillo thing
got a weird sea water dragonsnake thing
got a massive rat hamster thing
got a hermit crab thing
got a hench spiral dude thing
got a weird purple bunny with fangs thing

evolved a couple of hench hypno and rat things

got to level 14 today


----------



## Glitter (Jul 29, 2016)

I have 64 breeds in my pokédex. I'm dead excited that 68 is the half way point. I would like to achieve this this weekend. #lifegoals


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh man, I've only got 53 in mine. Gonna have to work hard at the weekend.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm level 16 and I've only got 55, I think I am inadequate.

However I read in the local paper that someone was punched by a man who was also armed with a knife the other night. The reason the victim was under this bridge in the early hours of the morning was apparently because rare Pokemon are thought to appear there with unusual frequency. Might have to get down there myself.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2016)

I got 52


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2016)

gonna go smoke a fat spliff and let me phone charge up and then am going park for a hatch & hunt  

I'm making a day of it


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2016)

I sort of feel it's a shame it can't be a bit more social/interactive but I'm not sure how that would happen. I need to speak to more obvious go-ers I think.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2016)

talk to people you see playing?


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah, lots of people seem quite furtive about it but there are some spots that are just go-ers magnets and look like a good opportunity to have a little party.

I'm don't think any of my mates who aren't from urban! Are playing. Lame asses.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2016)

Callie said:


> Yeah, lots of people seem quite furtive about it but there are some spots that are just go-ers magnets and look like a good opportunity to have a little party.
> 
> I'm don't think any of my mates who aren't from urban! Are playing. Lame asses.


Find a nice pokestop, in a park, and set off a lure.  The players will come to you.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 29, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Find a nice pokestop, in a park, and set off a lure.  The players will come to you.



I tried to set off a lure in the cemetery yesterday but it would not let me  However, waiting my turn in the passport office this afternoon, someone had let one off outside and I got loads. Got a paras ffs which is a crab like thing.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 29, 2016)

I think there must be water near me that I don't know about because I get tons of water ones in my house.


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 29, 2016)

I've just missed out on a rhyhorn and a dratini near my house which I spotted on pokevision. I didn't realise the dratini was rare


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2016)

pokevision??


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2016)

sooo, with the lucky eggs
presume it is better to wait until almost leveled up and then evolve a few pokemon??
and go to a few stops trying to catch as many as possible in 30 mins?

this link says to evolve a load of pidgeys
Pokémon Go advanced strategies: How to power level with lucky eggs


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 29, 2016)

ddraig said:


> pokevision??


www.pokevision.com

learnt about this last night while I was out hunting


----------



## Gromit (Jul 29, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> www.pokevision.com
> 
> 
> 
> learnt about this last night while I was out hunting


But does it work?


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2016)

ddraig said:


> sooo, with the lucky eggs
> presume it is better to wait until almost leveled up and then evolve a few pokemon??
> and go to a few stops trying to catch as many as possible in 30 mins?
> 
> ...



Pidgeys are ultra common and only need 12 candy to evolve, stack up a load of them and evolve them all to get lots of XP, you'll also probably assemble a good few other common ones to evolve like rats and bats but they need 25 or 50 candy to evolve and get the same XP as pidgeys - there's some other 12 candy evolvers, weedle and caterpie iirc but they are not as common as pidgeys. You can also use incense or if you're by a stop (or multiple stops) a lure (or 2/3) to attract more opkemon to your location but evolving is the biggest xp reward other than catching (and probably hatching) a new pokemon.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2016)

Gromit said:


> But does it work?



It definitely doesn't display everything as I've got some pokemon on my phone that are not showing on the map (and have been on my phone for a while so it's not just a case of waiting for a new API call). I don't know if it's accurate in terms of what it does display.

edit: actually I think it might be about 10 minutes behind as a couple of them are now showing but they'be just despawned on my phone with ~10min left on the clock on the map. Some of the ones never showed at all though.


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 29, 2016)

Gromit said:


> But does it work?


yes I think so! I don't think it's complete but I think if it's on pokevision it is there. A good chap helped me find a charmander last night with it


----------



## Fingers (Jul 29, 2016)

Pokemon Radar app ftw


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 29, 2016)

ok gonna test pokevision, it is showing a koffing nearby. I shall return in fifteen minutes.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Pidgeys are ultra common and only need 12 candy to evolve, stack up a load of them and evolve them all to get lots of XP, you'll also probably assemble a good few other common ones to evolve like rats and bats but they need 25 or 50 candy to evolve and get the same XP as pidgeys - there's some other 12 candy evolvers, weedle and caterpie iirc but they are not as common as pidgeys. You can also use incense or if you're by a stop (or multiple stops) a lure (or 2/3) to attract more opkemon to your location but evolving is the biggest xp reward other than catching (and probably hatching) a new pokemon.


cheers!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 29, 2016)

I have 66 different Pokemon. We went to the (heritage) cinema today especially early because I know it's a pokestop and the foal used up all our balls


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2016)

I've got 64, don't seem to get any fire or electric ones round here, I have caught a volteorb (or whatever it's called) and hatched a pickachu but no others and I haven't got a single fire type I don't think. I'm level 20 though because I have a stop outside my house and it's really easy to grind pidgeys and stop visits whilst I do other stuff around the house of an evening.


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 29, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> ok gonna test pokevision, it is showing a koffing nearby. I shall return in fifteen minutes.


koffing captured


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2016)

I hatched a fuckin Lampras thing


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm level ten and have 44 species.  Is that shite?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 29, 2016)

nah just means you got a life.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I'm level ten and have 44 species.  Is that shite?


i'm level 12 and got 38 in dek


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm logged in with Google and found loads at home and work, which are both saved places in my google but also generally busy spots (zone 2 urban/Canary Wharf) but none at my weekend residence (Yorkshire)  Thought I'd try adding that address to my google saved places - think that might encourage the game to give me a break and pop them up here?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 29, 2016)

Level 6 and 19 in the dex. Just caught one in Yorkshire!


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 29, 2016)

Level 10 and caught 38. Seen 39. Something fancy got away, I forget


----------



## Fingers (Jul 29, 2016)

I have had about three decent ones run away on me today in a puff of smoke.  

I had a Jinxy ffs.  Caught it four times and then it disappeared in a  puff of smoke. Even a Ratatta did that to me.  Advice please. And can we change the title to Pokemon Support Thread. Ta.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> Level 10 and caught 38. Seen 39. Something fancy got away, I forget


it will be greyed out in your dek thing


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I have had about three decent ones run away on me today in a puff of smoke.
> 
> I had a Jinxy ffs.  Caught it four times and then it disappeared in a  puff of smoke. Even a Ratatta did that to me.  Advice please. And can we change the title to Pokemon Support Thread. Ta.


happened to me a few times, then have caught high cp ones on first go, seem to be the way it goes, crap throwing aside obvs


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 29, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm logged in with Google and found loads at home and work, which are both saved places in my google but also generally busy spots (zone 2 urban/Canary Wharf) but none at my weekend residence (Yorkshire)  Thought I'd try adding that address to my google saved places - think that might encourage the game to give me a break and pop them up here?



I don't think that will work. Everyone sees the same Pokemon except for those attracted to incense so I don't think you could get more to come around by doing that. Their numbers are supposedly higher where there is a greater concentration of players but I don't know if that is true.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 29, 2016)

I have an old nokia, I feel left out! (not really)
Sprog has a windows phone, I don't think  pokemon go does windows


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 29, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> nah just means you got a life.



In a traditional game yes, but in this game it means you don't get out enough


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I have had about three decent ones run away on me today in a puff of smoke.
> 
> I had a Jinxy ffs.  Caught it four times and then it disappeared in a  puff of smoke. Even a Ratatta did that to me.  Advice please. And can we change the title to Pokemon Support Thread. Ta.



Use the blue n red great balls or what ever they're called

Use razzberrys to entice the Pokémon, make them like you something blah blah

Face the fact that as you go up levels the Pokémon will become more difficult to catch, more escapey, more runnyawayy


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 30, 2016)

Right, these pokemon aren't going to catch themselves. Time for a midnight walk


----------



## Fingers (Jul 30, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> Right, these pokemon aren't going to catch themselves. Time for a midnight walk



Do it. I went for a 10pm walk last night and got loads. Sod all this evening. This afternoon, I chased a Jinxy a half mile after one popped up whist I was waiting for my smalls to spin in the Laundrette. Got to the venue with 2 mins to spare before she despawned, she escaped from the Pokeball near on eight times and then fucked off. Then an egg hatched and it was a fucking bastard tedious Ratatata. Fucking disaster. Total fucking disaster.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 30, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I have had about three decent ones run away on me today in a puff of smoke.
> 
> I had a Jinxy ffs.  Caught it four times and then it disappeared in a  puff of smoke. Even a Ratatta did that to me.  Advice please. And can we change the title to Pokemon Support Thread. Ta.



most annoying is when you catch them first throw then they escape and vanish, I always use the first throw to get the distance then move up to great ball or use a raspberry if I catch them and they escape. If I really want them and they are over 200cp I will start with a great ball. The colour of the circle that changes size shows how hard they will be to capture (green fading through yellow to red) and their cp is a rough guide. How well you throw doesn't seem to be a factor ime which surprises me tbh.

I think how many players are around affects spawning, it certainly seems that if I ride out down the canal near me I don't get much but when i turn round and come back plenty have spawned, been like this half a dozen times now and feels like a pattern, like they spawn because I've come past. idk though.

was threatening rain last night and occasionally spitting so I used a lucky egg and went on an xp mission to get to level 20, got two incubators  so will be trying to walk/cycle about 15k today at least! I got two 10k eggs in my first nine but haven't had a single one since which is frustrating, I've hatched 31 eggs apparently so surely I'm due another 10k soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I don't think that will work. Everyone sees the same Pokemon .



Oh really? I was wondering about that. So I could end up stood on the pavement with a bunch of other people trying to get that same one? I thought the game gave me what it wanted?

Also - pikachu. Is it rare? Why is it the famous one?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh really? I was wondering about that. So I could end up stood on the pavement with a bunch of other people trying to get that same one?



Oh yeah, hence this sort of thing  



> Also - pikachu. Is it rare? Why is it the famous one?



It's kinda the brand ambassador for Pokemon, more people know about it than any of the others. I guess it's not too common in this game.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2016)

Because it's cute and it was the main Pokémon of the main character in the cartoon. Beyond that I'm not sure. It's zappy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Oh yeah, hence this sort of thing


I see


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2016)

Callie said:


> Because it's cute and it was the main Pokémon of the main character in the cartoon. Beyond that I'm not sure. It's zappy.


I keep seeing tortoise/turtle type one that some long buried cultural memory tells me I recognise but not got close enough to catch it yet.


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2016)

Of course there are Pokémon sex toys now because Pokémon Go


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I keep seeing tortoise/turtle type one that some long buried cultural memory tells me I recognise but not got close enough to catch it yet.


Squirtle? Yeah he was somewhat popular too. We used to play Pokémon on the... super Nintendo? at uni and I think a squirtle was a more prominent character in that...and the cartoon.

What's the history of Pokémon? Was it a geeky top trumps style  game first? Them cartoon animation? Then Nintendo thing? What order did that happen and was there anything else pretty that?


----------



## BigTom (Jul 30, 2016)

History of Pokémon - Bulbapedia, the community-driven Pokémon encyclopedia

Gameboy first apparently - I first saw it in the card game which was based on the gameboy game and decided to avoid it entirely as I could see that it'd be endless amounts of money buying cards chasing the rare ones, never played the computer games though I'm tempted to have a look at the most recent one now and see what it's like.


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2016)

It was a video game on the Game Boy first, then it developed into a trading card game and finally anime TV shows/films.

Bulbasaur, Squirtle and Charmander are the three starter Pokemon you could choose in the game, hence why they're so ubiquitous, and Pikachu is well known because it was Ash's main Pokemon in the anime series.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2016)

Has anyone considered long term tactics? There are 136 Pokémon in the pokedex. As standard you have 250 spaces for Pokémon. I reckon you need a margin of empty slots of hunting. I'm way off running out of space being an issue but maybe stockpiling candy now is a good plan?  I'm trying to retain one of each type, generally with the highest cp.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 30, 2016)

When I was a nanny, a fair time ago, my little boy was obsessed with pokemon and once bought one pokemon card for £80. 

My 5k egg hatched this morning and it was a Staryu.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 30, 2016)

I just woke up and got an eevee in my room 

got a two head pompom leg bird yesterday in the park


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 30, 2016)

Callie said:


> Has anyone considered long term tactics? There are 136 Pokémon in the pokedex. As standard you have 250 spaces for Pokémon. I reckon you need a margin of empty slots of hunting. I'm way off running out of space being an issue but maybe stockpiling candy now is a good plan?  I'm trying to retain one of each type, generally with the highest cp.




I got 2 pokemon storage upgrades had to was in the middle of the hunt, so I can carry 350 iirc


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2016)

Callie said:


> Has anyone considered long term tactics? There are 136 Pokémon in the pokedex. As standard you have 250 spaces for Pokémon. I reckon you need a margin of empty slots of hunting. I'm way off running out of space being an issue but maybe stockpiling candy now is a good plan?  I'm trying to retain one of each type, generally with the highest cp.


Last night I put all my Pokemon through the IV rater. If it didn't say they were rock hard beasts they went off to the professor. 

I'm not keeping any dead weight. I'd rather have the candy and be clear on who I want to spend dust on.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I got 2 pokemon storage upgrades had to was in the middle of the hunt, so I can carry 350 iirc


you paid cash money??


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 30, 2016)

yeh, incubators. fuck walking 5 or 10 k for each one individually.

am disabled, I aint got time for that.

we cant all leech off the system.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> yeh, incubators. fuck walking 5 or 10 k for each one individually.
> 
> am disabled, I aint got time for that.
> 
> we cant all leech off the system.


Buy a turntable or a ceiling fan. 

Attach your phone. Let it walk for you while you sit back and relax.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 30, 2016)

right lol

or just go on a bus.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> right lol
> 
> or just go on a bus.


Only when the bus slows right down does it count as steps. So make sure your bus trip is through really bad congestion.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2016)

seemed to keep up a fair bit when i was on bike the other day


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 30, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Only when the bus slows right down does it count as steps. So make sure your bus trip is through really bad congestion.




what like all of london? lol


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 30, 2016)

anything under 20mph counts as distance travelled


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> anything under 20mph counts as distance travelled


10-15mph with some users reporting 20mph (when their Gps is being very generous to them I guess).


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2016)

Callie said:


> Has anyone considered long term tactics? There are 136 Pokémon in the pokedex. As standard you have 250 spaces for Pokémon. I reckon you need a margin of empty slots of hunting. I'm way off running out of space being an issue but maybe stockpiling candy now is a good plan?  I'm trying to retain one of each type, generally with the highest cp.


There are 151 Pokemon in the first generation - you'll only see 136 slots in your Pokedex because 136 is the highest number Pokemon you've caught so far. Mine goes up to 147 because I've caught a Dratini (which evolves into Dragonair - 148, and Dragonite 149). Mewtwo and Mew (150 and 151) have still not been caught yet since Pokemon Go was released.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 30, 2016)

I've got 67. One more and I've caught/evolved half of my dex! Woop!


----------



## Saffy (Jul 30, 2016)

Had a day out in another town and spent the day by the river and managed to get loads of different types of pokemon than normal. 

Only problem was that my battery didn't last long enough.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 30, 2016)

I accidentally transferred my only Meowth to the professor


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 30, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> yeh, incubators. fuck walking 5 or 10 k for each one individually.
> 
> am disabled, I aint got time for that.
> 
> we cant all leech off the system.


I've got three on the go right now. Using the 3-use incubators for 10k eggs, so I get 30k out of each one. The everlasting incubator is doing a 2k egg.

So for every 1k I walk I'm getting 3k total for the eggs


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2016)

strung out said:


> There are 151 Pokemon in the first generation - you'll only see 136 slots in your Pokedex because 136 is the highest number Pokemon you've caught so far. Mine goes up to 147 because I've caught a Dratini (which evolves into Dragonair - 148, and Dragonite 149). Mewtwo and Mew (150 and 151) have still not been caught yet since Pokemon Go was released.


Craps and yay! More more more.  Today was tired rats, pidgins beers oh and some cats and dogs so that's ok


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 31, 2016)

I just hatched an onix! yeah baby.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 31, 2016)

I took two long cab trips into London and ack yesterday, which was awesome for hitting pokestops, but also caught me a few critters, including my first polliwag.  I also comprehensively proved that once you have a beast in your sights (sites?) you don't have to stay in the area in which you first saw it.  A couple of times I must have been half a mile away before the damned things actually stayed in their ball.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I accidentally transferred my only Meowth to the professor



Is it still in your pokedex? 

I evolved my last Pidgey to see what happened and that stayed in.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 31, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Is it still in your pokedex?
> 
> I evolved my last Pidgey to see what happened and that stayed in.


Yes it is! Perhaps he won't notice


----------



## aqua (Jul 31, 2016)

My name is aqua and I'm addicted to this bloody game. There, I've said it.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2016)

pokevision is dead


----------



## Fingers (Jul 31, 2016)

Pokemon Go fans devastated after game update resets their progress back to level one


----------



## Fingers (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2016)

hatched a load of eggs on a lucky egg and levelled up


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I have 64 breeds in my pokédex. I'm dead excited that 68 is the half way point. I would like to achieve this this weekend. #lifegoals



YES!!!!!

You fucking BEAUTY Vulpix!!!!!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2016)

Glitter said:


> YES!!!!!
> 
> You fucking BEAUTY Vulpix!!!!!



I got one of those when I was like level 3


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2016)

went for a special trip through town and down to the bay!
caught fucking shitloads, including a couple of new ones, found a spot inbetween 4 stops by the seafront in bay, 3 of which had lures on, deployed my lucky egg, evolved a few and leveled up twice
even held the torchwood tower gym for a bit after beating harder opponents 
didn't realise i got beaten and kicked out so got it again and lasted about 2 mins
then battery went, missed loads of stops and the mileage


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2016)

ddraig said:


> went for a special trip through town and down to the bay!
> caught fucking shitloads, including a couple of new ones, found a spot inbetween 4 stops by the seafront in bay, 3 of which had lures on, deployed my lucky egg, evolved a few and leveled up twice
> even held the torchwood tower gym for a bit after beating harder opponents
> didn't realise i got beaten and kicked out so got it again and lasted about 2 mins
> then battery went, missed loads of stops and the mileage




Day off tomorrow so as long as it don't piss down i'm off on the bike for a long long ride and do the same


----------



## BigTom (Jul 31, 2016)

aqua said:


> My name is aqua and I'm addicted to this bloody game. There, I've said it.



Pigeon park is  great spot - there's a corner with 3 stops by each other and a 4th just about close enough for pokemon, popped into town today (cos I needed a new belt, not cos of pokemon obv.) and hung around there for 10/15 min as loads of people playing and all the stops had lures on them, got an aerodactyl, couple of geodudes, clefairy, and nidorans as well as the usual pidgeys/rats/bats/drowzees/sparrows. 

got up to 81 today  still no idea where to find fire and electric types in Birmingham but looks like the city centre is good for ground and rock types.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 31, 2016)

Just reached level 17. Had to have pretty much a week off due to being on holiday in France with crap Internet.

The hunt restarts tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2016)

caught a bellsprout and a tentacool today, both new for me
also a magnemite that got away from me before!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2016)

ddraig said:


> caught a bellsprout and a tentacool today, both new for me
> also a magnemite that got away from me before!



I got one of them on Broadway mate


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Day off tomorrow so as long as it don't piss down i'm off on the bike for a long long ride and do the same


Lloyd George avenue got loads of stops on the cycle bit due to the sculptures and art
then in the bay you can stand next to Cadwalladers ice cream place inbetween 3 stops and a 4th over by salt/glee club


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I got one of those when I was like level 3


 Meh meh meh!

68 Pokémon muthafuckas!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2016)

ddraig said:


> Lloyd George avenue got loads of stops on the cycle bit due to the sculptures and art
> then in the bay you can stand next to Cadwalladers ice cream place inbetween 3 stops and a 4th over by salt/glee club



wicked cheers, taking my batter pack with me so could be a long ride


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2016)

I got well loads of shit today, am off out in a bit on a mish to camberwell so gonna hatch some more eggs  

might put an incense on


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 31, 2016)

Glitter said:


> YES!!!!!
> 
> You fucking BEAUTY Vulpix!!!!!




I hatched one of those yesterday 

I got 64


----------



## Glitter (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm off hunting with a notorious reprobate tomorrow


----------



## Saffy (Jul 31, 2016)

Hatched a Tentacool and caught a couple of Horsea today. 
I went to town and from the coffee shop I could visit 3 pokestops.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2016)

so, probably a daft question but how do you get 1000+ CP? ta


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 31, 2016)

ddraig said:


> so, probably a daft question but how do you get 1000+ CP? ta


Power them up!


----------



## gosub (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2016)

I look nothing like that, im normaly drivnig for one.


----------



## aqua (Jul 31, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just reached level 17. Had to have pretty much a week off due to being on holiday in France with crap Internet.
> 
> The hunt restarts tomorrow


You're just bitter because I went up four levels on holiday because I had awesome access


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 31, 2016)

aqua said:


> You're just bitter because I went up four levels on holiday because I had awesome access


----------



## BigTom (Aug 1, 2016)

ddraig said:


> so, probably a daft question but how do you get 1000+ CP? ta


There are evolution calculators which tell you what base CP you need to evoke a 1000+ Pokemon. As you level up you get higher cp wild Pokemon, I got a 600odd slowpoke evolve into a 1,400odd slowbro, and as bees days, power them up, but that uses candy and if you're leveling up regularly you may want to wait as you'll probably pick up a better one soon


----------



## Saffy (Aug 1, 2016)

I seem to be getting a few different pokemon in my house. It's normally all rats and pidgy but I caught a Ghastly just now.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 1, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I seem to be getting a few different pokemon in my house. It's normally all rats and pidgy but I caught a Ghastly just now.



Yeah they had a shake up over the weekend as everyone was getting pissed off with rats and pigeons.


----------



## hegley (Aug 1, 2016)

Anyone finding they are getting more pokemon escaping from eggs since the w/end update? I had a really bad run of escapees this morning and not particularly high CPs either (one of them was a 10CP pidgey ffs!)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 1, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Yeah they had a shake up over the weekend as everyone was getting pissed off with rats and pigeons.


Pidgeys are the best/easiest way to gain XP though. Just 4 of them can get you 1000.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 1, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I seem to be getting a few different pokemon in my house. It's normally all rats and pidgy but I caught a Ghastly just now.





Fingers said:


> Yeah they had a shake up over the weekend as everyone was getting pissed off with rats and pigeons.



Mine is the opposite.  I've only had pigeons, sparrows and catterpies/weedles available in my locality for days.  I used to get the odd crab/eevee/paras.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 1, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Mine is the opposite.  I've only had pigeons, sparrows and catterpies/weedles available in my locality for days.  I used to get the odd crab/eevee/paras.



There seems to be more Ghastlies around here. I was sat next to a girl on the bus on Friday going past Brockwell park and she suddenly yells 'fucking hell I have caught a Ghastly'  She was the first other player I have chatted with ha ha. Since then they have been everywhere. 

I caught a few new things in East London yesterday but we were on a boat bar on the River Lea so loads of waterbased ones popped up.  However I caught a sealee whist sat on the dunny this morning and I am nowhere near any water.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 1, 2016)

Ahhh is that why. Went to our lakes near my house last night and caught 3 Nidoran and Krabbies easily. 

Definitely having more escape and I've finally run out of balls.


----------



## aqua (Aug 1, 2016)

yep more escape here too but a good run this morning saw me go up another level  I'm catching you up bees


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I'm off hunting with a notorious reprobate tomorrow


Good times good times  Hope your RSI not too bad?


----------



## hegley (Aug 1, 2016)

Hatched a Scyther and a Doduo on my lunch break.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 1, 2016)

Father-of-four reveals his pride at becoming the 'first' Brit to find ALL the Pokemon Go characters - losing two stone in the process (but his children don't look too impressed)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2016)

He's never in his 50s!

In more interesting news, I caught a cunting zubat on the first try.


----------



## hegley (Aug 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> In more interesting news, I caught a cunting zubat on the first try.


According to my dex I've seen 60 zubats but only caught 38. Slippery lil buggers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2016)

Level 8 with 26  Putting weekend residence on Google did not work btw


----------



## trashpony (Aug 1, 2016)

Our Vaporeon has been at a gym for nearly 3 hours! A record


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Our Vaporeon has been at a gym for nearly 3 hours! A record


So, do you just pick one (how?) and send it to the gym? Then you can go away and leave it while it... works out?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 1, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> So, do you just pick one (how?) and send it to the gym? Then you can go away and leave it while it... works out?


You have to defeat the person who is already at the gym. If it's another team, you have to defeat all their pokemon - there can be up to 5. If you take a gym over, chances are that you've used all your decent pokemon in the battle to acquire it and may not keep it long. If you join a gym that's already on your team, it's a bit easier, especially if there's only one other person defending it. Each gym can hold pokemon from up to 5 different trainers I think. 

There's not much point in battling pokemon who are stronger than you but you do gain XP I think


----------



## Fingers (Aug 1, 2016)

I may stick a low CP Drowsie in our local gym and watch the fucker get battered. I hate Drowsies.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 1, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Father-of-four reveals his pride at becoming the 'first' Brit to find ALL the Pokemon Go characters - losing two stone in the process (but his children don't look too impressed)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks trashpony 



Fingers said:


> I may stick a low CP Drowsie in our local gym and watch the fucker get battered. I hate Drowsies.



Me too! Got loads and loads, and was starting to feel it was a comment on my figure/lack of racing about but it turns out they are hypno-pokemons so... well, whatever I guess  Did evolve one into a Hypno (?) but it's not very inspiring.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 1, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Thanks trashpony
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Got loads and loads, and was starting to feel it was a comment on my figure/lack of racing about but it turns out they are hypno-pokemons so... well, whatever I guess  Did evolve one into a Hypno (?) but it's not very inspiring.



Yeah I have a Hypno and it is crap


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 1, 2016)

Does anyone have a strategy for tracking now all the third party things are down?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2016)

anyone done this?? 
http://uk.ign.com/wikis/pokemon-go/How_to_Remove_Full_Access_to_Google_Account


> While they have released patches for both iOS and Android users, many players are unaware that they need to manually revoke the game's "Full Access" status before they can reset the app's permissions to "Basic" (wherin they can only access your name and email address)


----------



## Fingers (Aug 1, 2016)

Pokedetector is still working


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 1, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Pokedetector is still working


Android only :madface:


----------



## BigTom (Aug 1, 2016)

trashpony said:


> You have to defeat the person who is already at the gym. If it's another team, you have to defeat all their pokemon - there can be up to 5. If you take a gym over, chances are that you've used all your decent pokemon in the battle to acquire it and may not keep it long. If you join a gym that's already on your team, it's a bit easier, especially if there's only one other person defending it. Each gym can hold pokemon from up to 5 different trainers I think.
> 
> There's not much point in battling pokemon who are stronger than you but you do gain XP I think



Just to add to this, you choose 6 of your pokemon to go into battle with, and you work your way through the defenders one by one so it doesn't matter if the defenders have stronger CP because you can use 2 or more of yours to defeat theirs.
If you defeat all of their pokemon, the gym will drop a level so there'll be one less defender there. You keep working your way through until they have none left and then you can put your own pokemon in. If you don't defeat them all, they lose some prestige so may drop a level. You gain XP whatever.
One pokemon per trainer so helps if you have mates and can drop a few in.

If your team has a gym then there may be a spare slot you can drop one of your pokemon in to help defend it and you can train there which builds up prestige so you can put more pokemon in.

iirc I read somewhere if you hold a gym for 20 hours you get some pokecoins but lol I've never managed more than a few hours although there doesn't seem to be any record of what happens so no way of knowing when I've had one kicked out overnight how long they were in for.
In any case I've given up hope of earning pokecoins by holding a gym for ages and cba with them at all anymore except I'll drop one of mine in to a yellow gym with a spare slot if I'm passing.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 1, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Just to add to this, you choose 6 of your pokemon to go into battle with, and you work your way through the defenders one by one so it doesn't matter if the defenders have stronger CP because you can use 2 or more of yours to defeat theirs.
> If you defeat all of their pokemon, the gym will drop a level so there'll be one less defender there. You keep working your way through until they have none left and then you can put your own pokemon in. If you don't defeat them all, they lose some prestige so may drop a level. You gain XP whatever.
> One pokemon per trainer so helps if you have mates and can drop a few in.
> 
> ...


I thought you got pokecoins just for owning a gym but extra ones if it's more than 20 hours?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 1, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I thought you got pokecoins just for owning a gym but extra ones if it's more than 20 hours?



I've never got any pokecoins for the gyms I took


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 1, 2016)

Every 20 hours you can hit the shield symbol in the top right of the shop. At this moment you get ten coins and 500 stardust for every gym you are in. So to get more coins you can go around at 3am attacking and putting yourself in loads of gyms and then once done, hit the shield to collect your bonuses before people wake up and start kicking you out of them.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 1, 2016)

My son has got fed up with it not working properly and deleted it. Hurrah.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> He's never in his 50s!



Okay, it _did_ say he was 52 earlier. They've changed it to 32 now. That's more like it.

I was starting to question my life choices.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 1, 2016)

moomoo said:


> My son has got fed up with it not working properly and deleted it. Hurrah.


Whereas my son got fed up of everyone having higher strength pokemons than him and went to transfer the Vaporeon and I snatched my phone off him


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 1, 2016)

moomoo said:


> My son has got fed up with it not working properly and deleted it. Hurrah.


fwiw the weekend update seems to have smoothed things out a bit. Haven't had a single crash today


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Every 20 hours you can hit the shield symbol in the top right of the shop. At this moment you get ten coins and 500 stardust for every gym you are in. So to get more coins you can go around at 3am attacking and putting yourself in loads of gyms and then once done, hit the shield to collect your bonuses before people wake up and start kicking you out of them.


did not know this!! just done it, got 10 coins! and now it's counting down from 21 hrs
cheers


----------



## Glitter (Aug 1, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> fwiw the weekend update seems to have smoothed things out a bit. Haven't had a single crash today



It's been horrendous for me today.

There was a new one outside my house this afternoon and I caught it and it froze. When I restarted the fucking thing had gone but it's showing on my pokédex as seen but not caught


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 1, 2016)

How do I know if there's a spare slot in a gym, and how do I leave one of my critters there?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 1, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> How do I know if there's a spare slot in a gym, and how do I leave one of my critters there?



under the name of the gym there is a crown and some dots, if one of those dots is grey/black rather than white you can put a pokemon there. Alternatively, 1 pokemon per gym level and see how many are already there.

If you can leave a pokemon there, there's a button that shows in the bottom left, can't remember if this is greyed out or just missing if all the slots are taken.

If you train at the gym you can increase the prestige, can't remember how much by, and that can open up a new slot for you.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 1, 2016)

Level 19 now


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 1, 2016)

Thousands of people are demanding Pokemon Go refunds

^^^ claiming refunds for IAPs after updates "broke" the game.

Tbh, any app purchase can be refunded. But it turns Apple into a total twat for several months if you try to buy any more apps (have to navigate a new pop up before every purchase, explicitly giving up your right to a refund if you actually download your new purchase).

Probably not such an irritation for anyone who doesn't DL two or three apps a week.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 1, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Thousands of people are demanding Pokemon Go refunds
> 
> ^^^ claiming refunds for IAPs after updates "broke" the game.
> 
> ...


People are idiots.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 1, 2016)

We started playing it in Brussels. PoGo is a great way to get a teenager interested in new cities.  Got 88 Pokemon from there (and Luxembourg), probably about half of which are pidgies and ratatas.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 1, 2016)

Just caught anther Ghastly from my bed


----------



## Saffy (Aug 1, 2016)

I just caught a Meowth from my bed, first time I've seen one close to home.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Aug 2, 2016)

I caught a 92IV fearow earlier and I called it 'yes fam'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh. I was wondering about the footprints but assumed I'd done something wrong 

Congratulations Niantic, You’ve Broken ‘Pokémon Go’ | VICE | United States


----------



## Callie (Aug 2, 2016)

My badman pidgey daddy has been in the gym allllll night long. Bring me the coins!!!


----------



## aqua (Aug 2, 2016)

The footprint thing was fucked anyway but following the thing I read on forbes (will find the link) tracked LOADS of cool pokemon on holiday  let me find the link...


----------



## aqua (Aug 2, 2016)

this was it I Have Finally Figured Out 'Nearby' Tracking In 'Pokémon GO'

now it might have been fluke but I found every pokemon I was looking for


----------



## aqua (Aug 2, 2016)

ah, this article (we were away before the latest update) suggests that the method I used is now not possible The New 'Pokémon GO' Update Has Killed 'Nearby' Tracking Completely


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh. I was wondering about the footprints but assumed I'd done something wrong
> 
> Congratulations Niantic, You’ve Broken ‘Pokémon Go’ | VICE | United States


What the suffering fuck is that twat talking about?

There is a tracking system. Walk in a direction, see if the one you want moves up the order in the tracking window. Simple.


----------



## aqua (Aug 2, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What the suffering fuck is that twat talking about?
> 
> There is a tracking system. Walk in a direction, see if the one you want moves up the order in the tracking window. Simple.


that doesn't work any more, see my link above


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 2, 2016)

aqua said:


> that doesn't work any more, see my link above


It seemed to yesterday... They were moving around anyway


----------



## adidaswoody (Aug 2, 2016)

I got a new phone and my account didn't come with me from phone to phone, utterly gutted!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2016)

Not strictly Pokemon Go related, but this new evolution of a Pokemon announced for Sun/Moon is fantastic


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 2, 2016)

adidaswoody said:


> I got a new phone and my account didn't come with me from phone to phone, utterly gutted!


Eh? Surely you just log in again, your account will be on their servers, not your phone


----------



## Saffy (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm up north and have caught loads of new (to me) pokemon.
There's a jiggypuff around here but it's evading me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I'm up north and have caught loads of new (to me) pokemon.
> There's a jiggypuff around here but it's evading me.



She's probably napping.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2016)

How long do lures last for?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> How long do lures last for?


30 mins. There's a countdown in the corner of the screen


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2016)

I just caught a dragonite in my bed! That's the third stage of evolution of something I'd never seen at its lower stages.  I'm quietly excited.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 2, 2016)

I've just walked 4.7k and hatched 3 eggs.

Pidgey 
Zubat 

And a Sandshrew 

I have 300m to walk to hatch another. If I don't walk it around the house I'm going to drive off the path and up to the main road dead slow 

Disappointing hunting round here though. Been to the canal and through the woods and there was only two, both of which I have. I can catch more unusual stuff in my living room than I can on a 5k walk round here. It's rubbish!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Pidgey
> Zubat



Boring!! 

How can you tell how far you need to walk?


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 2, 2016)

I went for a long walk around Green Park, Buckingham Palace and St James' Park this morning. Stuck a Lucky Egg on and caught loads of new (to me) ones  Mr Mime, Seaking, Slowpoke, Lickitung and a Weezing  I levelled up to 19 and evolved a Ponyta to a CP1111 Rapidash with a Fire Blast of 100


----------



## Glitter (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Boring!!
> 
> How can you tell how far you need to walk?



It says on the eggs how far you have to walk and how far you've already done.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2016)

Glitter said:


> It says on the eggs how far you have to walk and how far you've already done.


Ah, so you have to start incubation then do your kms?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah, so you have to start incubation then do your kms?


Yes.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah, so you have to start incubation then do your kms?



Yeah.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 2, 2016)

just held a gym or about 10 mins


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 2, 2016)

When you win a gym, don't forget to immediately go to the shop and collect your coins and stardust before it gets taken over again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Yeah.



So...it's cool to just start an incubation and go about your business and when the 5k is done it'll tell you?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> So...it's cool to just start an incubation and go about your business and when the 5k is fine it'll tell you?



yes, it'll pop up a thing when the egg is done but it doesn't carry over extra distance or anything so worth keeping an eye on it so you can hatch it and get the next egg straight into incubation.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> So...it's cool to just start an incubation and go about your business and when the 5k is fine it'll tell you?



Yeah. It'll tell you how far you've walked and if you keep an eye on it, you can stick a lucky egg on just before it's due to hatch and then walk the last bit and you should get double XP on a new Pokemon (providing the one you hatch is new to you, which they often are if it's a 5K or 10K egg). While you've got your lucky egg on, also use that time to evolve ratattas and pidgeys for big XP rewards.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Yeah. It'll tell you how far you've walked and if you keep an eye on it, you can stick a lucky egg on just before it's due to hatch and then walk the last bit and you should get double XP on a new Pokemon (providing the one you hatch is new to you, which they often are if it's a 5K or 10K egg). While you've got your lucky egg on, also use that time to evolve ratattas and pidgeys for big XP rewards.


Ta!
And thanks BigTom


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Ta!
> And thanks BigTom


You need the app open and running whilst you walk...


----------



## trashpony (Aug 2, 2016)

We have come to Canterbury with the specific aim of upping our stardust and 'stuff'. We have caught 48 Pokemon (all a bit shit sadly) and had to buy a bigger bag for all the stuff


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 2, 2016)

I got an oddish I'm gonna evolve at some point has a 94% IV


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 2, 2016)

I wanna evolve some stuff right now but don't have a lucky egg.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 2, 2016)

well annoyed the 511 psyduck I got earlier is only 30% or some bullshit.

psydick.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2016)

Sometimes I like to go into my list of pokemon and press their bellies to watch them make their cute angry faces and I do it back at them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2016)

This is my level of engagement with the game so far.


----------



## hegley (Aug 2, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I got an oddish I'm gonna evolve at some point has a 94% IV


What's the 94% IV bit? I'm only looking at CP - am I supposed to be considering other stats too?


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2016)

hidden stats, which don't seem to make a vast amount of difference from what I can see.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 2, 2016)

Pokemon Go IV Calculator — Poke Assistant

Pokemon Go Guide: What is IV and How to Find it | Attack of the Fanboy


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 2, 2016)

basically just means they have double hard bastard potential


----------



## Glitter (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah, so you have to start incubation then do your kms?



Yeah. It looks like this


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 2, 2016)

Currently :
  



Level 17


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Yeah. It looks like this



Like what, G? 

I'm on a train (actual Virgin train, not tube) -- it's way too fast to pick up any poke stops or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## scifisam (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah, a train would be too fast. London buses would definitely work. A turntable wouldn't work unless it was an absolutely _massive_ turntable that changed GPS locations 

What is a magic egg and how do you get one?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> Pokemon Go IV Calculator — Poke Assistant
> 
> Pokemon Go Guide: What is IV and How to Find it | Attack of the Fanboy



That calculator - every time I input my pokemon details it always says "No combinations found for those entries."

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 2, 2016)

Putting them in wrong?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Putting them in wrong?



I honestly don't know how else to put them in.

Name of pokemon, check.

CP of pokemon, check.

HP of pokemon, check.

Dust - presumably this is how much you've got or how much you're willing to spend on it or something? I put it as the nearest number to what I have.

Powered - presumably whether you've spent dust on them or not? I have that set to no because I haven't.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 2, 2016)

The dust is the amount it says it needs for the next power-up...that's why it only lists certain figures


----------



## Glitter (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Like what, G?
> 
> I'm on a train (actual Virgin train, not tube) -- it's way too fast to pick up any poke stops or am I doing it wrong?



I added it in about three seconds after I posted. You're as fast as Virgin Trains


----------



## Gromit (Aug 2, 2016)

I was waiting for a bus and there was a charazard nearby and I didn't go looking for it. 

Proof I'm not addicted...

... Although I am now sat here thinking praps I should have tried to find it.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 2, 2016)

1k left for my first 10k egg!

Also can you increase the CP when you chuck a Razz Berry at em? sometimes there is a heart that appears above them when you chuck em?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow that's really impressive FabricLiveBaby! 

I finally have our first 1000+ CP pokemon today. After him it's 790. Do you just upgrade by adding more stardust? Any tips?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> 1k left for my first 10k egg!
> 
> Also can you increase the CP when you chuck a Razz Berry at em? sometimes there is a heart that appears above them when you chuck em?


na, that's to placate them for the next throw init
the heart is them loving the rasberry afaik


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2016)

got one over 1000 now too
because i caught a 900ish one and powered up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh, this is too complicated  I can catch them and evolve them but I don't understand the gyms and don't get the stardust


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 2, 2016)

ddraig said:


> got one over 1000 now too
> because i caught a 900ish one and powered up



I was going to get my first 1000 one by powering up my 988 Flareon but, as I was saying to the electrician earlier who came around to check my boiler wiring - why waste Evee candy on an 80 Flash Fire Flareon when I don't even have a Jolteon yet?

In the end I had a Pidgeot and a Hypno at 1000, but my highest now since this morning is an 1122 Golduck. 

Wrecked a gym lorded over by a 2000k Snorlax yesterday, took me 7 goes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I was going to get my first 1000 one by powering up my 988 Flareon but, as I was saying to the electrician earlier who came around to check my boiler wiring - why waste Evee candy on an 80 Flash Fire Flareon when I don't even have a Jolteon yet?
> 
> In the end I had a Pidgeot and a Hypno at 1000, but my highest now since this morning is an 1122 Golduck.
> 
> Wrecked a gym lorded over by a 2000k Snorlax yesterday, took me 7 goes


 absolute nonsense


----------



## trashpony (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, this is too complicated  I can catch them and evolve them but I don't understand the gyms and don't get the stardust


To evolve them you need stardust AND candy. Stardust is generic - the more pokes you catch, the more stardust you get (and higher CP pokes have more). You have to get candy specific to your pokemon type


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2016)

trashpony said:


> To evolve them you need stardust AND candy. Stardust is generic - the more pokes you catch, the more stardust you get (and higher CP pokes have more). You have to get candy specific to your pokemon type


Can I get specific candy? How?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I get specific candy? How?


Catch that specific monster. 

For example - a pidgy gets you 3 pidgy candy and you need 12 to evolve one. So you need to catch 4 to evolve 1.

These are the easiest, others take a lot more - magicarp need 400!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 2, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I get specific candy? How?


You can also get one candy for each that you transfer to the professor. To transfer, open the pokemon and scroll down until you see the transfer button. You only really need one or two of each type


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## BigTom (Aug 2, 2016)

trashpony said:


> You can also get one candy for each that you transfer to the professor. To transfer, open the pokemon and scroll down until you see the transfer button. You only really need one or two of each type



The update over the weekend changed this, there's now a submenu in a button on the bottom right which you press to get to transer and favourite so depending when you've installed it might be done this way.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 2, 2016)

I haven't updated my app. I'm a bit scared to, in case I lose everything


----------



## Glitter (Aug 2, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I haven't updated my app. I'm a bit scared to, in case I lose everything



I just updated mine. It's all still there. Phew.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2016)

BigTom said:


> The update over the weekend changed this, there's now a submenu in a button on the bottom right which you press to get to transer and favourite so depending when you've installed it might be done this way.


this is a great improvement and loving it


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I haven't updated my app. I'm a bit scared to, in case I lose everything


mine was and is fine after update


----------



## trashpony (Aug 2, 2016)

It's fine but I've lost the nearby footprint thing


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2016)

trashpony said:


> It's fine but I've lost the nearby footprint thing


that is part of the update


----------



## trashpony (Aug 2, 2016)

ddraig said:


> that is part of the update


Here! An update! We've made things worse


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 2, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Wow that's really impressive FabricLiveBaby!
> 
> I finally have our first 1000+ CP pokemon today. After him it's 790. Do you just upgrade by adding more stardust? Any tips?



The strong rare ones I caught. As for the others I evolved them. It's worth holding off evolving anything more than "very common" until you get to minimum L15,  they higher level you get the stronger you can catch. So if you get a high CP Mon without an evolution, his CP will double or even triple on evolving.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2016)

I think the tracking was responsible for their massive server problems to begin with. I suppose they're taking it out completely until they can ensure it works without crashing the entire app every time kids get out of school.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think the tracking was responsible for their massive server problems to begin with. I suppose they're taking it out completely until they can ensure it works without crashing the entire app every time kids get out of school.



It's pointless without a tracker. Spent 10 minutes today sprinting in circles chasing a shadow before it despawned. 

Pokevision and other 3rd party apps have been blocked too (servers - apparently). 

They want to roll out the game globally but have no server capacity. So they made the game shit. 

Not to mention people with mobility issues who now have no fucking chance. 

*slow handclap*

Then again,  when I played ingress Niantic were just as shit so it doesn't surprise me. 

Shame really.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 3, 2016)

First 10k egg and it's a Magmar but only 361 CP


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 3, 2016)

Good day yesterday, two 10k eggs, one 1900 Snorlax and the other a 1100 scyther, along with running out of work at 9am to nip 5mins up the road to Wimbledon village to catch a 1200 Electobuzz.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 3, 2016)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> It's pointless without a tracker. Spent 10 minutes today sprinting in circles chasing a shadow before it despawned.
> 
> Pokevision and other 3rd party apps have been blocked too (servers - apparently).
> 
> ...


How is it pointless? Just wander round and see what you find, seems to work fine


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 3, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How is it pointless? Just wander round and see what you find, seems to work fine



With the update: 4 pokeballs to catch a CP10 pidgey and you were "lucky" enough to bump into.

Great if you live in London or New York and are a fully able bodied adult.

Not so great if you live in small towns and/or are disabled and/or a kid and don't have 3 hours to spend to come back with yet more pidgeys.

All the original Pokemon games had routes where something would definatley pop up.  Running around 10 minutes on a gameboy map isn't any effor and you cover big distances.  Not so true IRL.

Tracking is part of the game. That's what makes hunting and catching them fun - there's speed and skill involved.  They might as well disable the broken tracker all together.  You see a shadow, you try and find it.  You can't. It despawns. So you get all pissed off at wasting your time and energy.

Disable the tracker it and then it becomes a game of chance. And nothing more.

That's how it's pointless.


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 3, 2016)

If you are on android there are plenty of trackers still working.  I'm using PokiiMap by KiiDev and Poke Alerts Radar.  Both with duplicate account log-ins of course.  I have Poke Alerts Radar set up to send a notification to my smart watch when any rare Pokemon is within 150m...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 3, 2016)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> With the update: 4 pokeballs to catch a CP10 pidgey and you were "lucky" enough to bump into.
> 
> Great if you live in London or New York and are a fully able bodied adult.
> 
> ...


*shrugs*

I never once used the tracker before tbh, didn't see the point. Plenty of stuff pops up if you walk about. As for Pidgeys... They're the single most useful thing in the game. Fastest way to build XP as far as I can see.


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 3, 2016)

Yup, but get to level 20 or so and you're more interested in finding something rare and good than pidgey stacking for the next level...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 3, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Yup, but get to level 20 or so and you're more interested in finding something rare and good than pidgey stacking for the next level...


I'm at level 19 but tend to be playing it with my 5 year old daughter. This makes almost every catch an exciting moment 

Plus, as I've gone up levels more stuff just seems to appear. It's a rare outing where we don't get something new...


----------



## strung out (Aug 3, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Yup, but get to level 20 or so and you're more interested in finding something rare and good than pidgey stacking for the next level...


You need Pidgeys even more at higher levels! At lower levels you get XP just from all the new stuff.


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 3, 2016)

You do to level, but now I've got decent mons I'm not in such a rush to push up through the levels.  Stardust on the other hand...


----------



## tommers (Aug 3, 2016)

How did the tracker even work?  I only ever saw things with 3 footprints under them?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 3, 2016)

strung out said:


> You need Pidgeys even more at higher levels! At lower levels you get XP just from all the new stuff.



you do but it's 50k to go from 20 to 21, and 75k for 21 to 22 so it starts to feel a bit pointless trying to chase levels now.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 3, 2016)

tommers said:


> How did the tracker even work?  I only ever saw things with 3 footprints under them?



originally stuff had 1, 2 or 3 footprints depending on how far away it was so you could tell if you were walking towards something.


----------



## tommers (Aug 3, 2016)

BigTom said:


> originally stuff had 1, 2 or 3 footprints depending on how far away it was so you could tell if you were walking towards something.



By walking in a certain direction and then seeing if the footprints decreased?  How close did you have to be?  I never saw anything less than 3.

That seems a bit random to be honest.  Life's too short.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 3, 2016)

tommers said:


> By walking in a certain direction and then seeing if the footprints decreased?  How close did you have to be?  I never saw anything less than 3.
> 
> That seems a bit random to be honest.  Life's too short.



I think it was <25m, <50m and <75m away depending how many footprints but can't remember. It died really quickly so was probably never working for you. Once they had no footprints they were close enough to actually trigger.


----------



## hegley (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't think the tracker ever worked after official UK release - I d/l'ed on the same day and it never worked for me - everything stayed 3 footprints away. I thought that's why they disabled it?


----------



## tommers (Aug 3, 2016)

hegley said:


> I don't think the tracker ever worked after official UK release - I d/l'ed on the same day and it never worked for me - everything stayed 3 footprints away. I thought that's why they disabled it?



Yeah, same.  Downloaded on the release day.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 3, 2016)

BigTom said:


> you do but it's 50k to go from 20 to 21, and 75k for 21 to 22 so it starts to feel a bit pointless trying to chase levels now.


There's a player round here taking over gyms who is level 29


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 3, 2016)

Open letter from Yang Liu (creator of the now defunct Pokevision).

An Open Letter to John Hanke & Niantic

Everyone ought to read it but the thing that stood out for me was the fact that Pokevision had 50 million unique users a day. PokemonGo has 80 million. That is bonkers. It patently means the app isn't working properly and the developers aren't listening.

Also this choice comment (because not everyone plays to catch endless pidgeys):



> Brilliant article Yang — let me give you 2 scenarios I’ve encountered this week…..we live in a rural area which means 2 pokestops and mainly weedles, zubats and pidgeys. Before any type of tracker we had to drive 20 minutes into town to make the game “more fun”
> 
> Then we discovered pokevision and it completely changed the way me, my son (15), daughter (14) and daughter (9) played the game. We became active players excited by the fact we could “see” the pokemon we wanted to catch. We ran, drove and walked towards pokemon all around the city (and around our village)- we didn’t catch every single one (so people saying it is cheating are completely wrong). The excitement was in the chase NOT in aimlessly walking around waiting for your phone to vibrate. We’ve seen and missed 2 hitmonlees, we spotted a Persian but got there too late. We laughed, we’ve got giddy, we’ve had crushing disappointment and we’ve done this as a family, having fun with a purpose.
> 
> ...


----------



## hegley (Aug 3, 2016)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Everyone ought to read it but the this that stood out for me was that Pokevision had 50 million unique users a day. PokemonGo has 80 million. That is bonkers. It patently means the app isn't working properly and the developers aren't listening.


The game's been out in the UK for just over two weeks; Niantic have about 50 employees. And people are getting arsey with them for not developing it/solving problems quick enough? It's free ffs. Wait it out. It's so hugely popular there's no way they won't sort stuff out eventually.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2016)

if it was free then why are people asking for and getting refunds?

freedom aint refundable.
money is.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2016)

I hatched a pikachu and a squirtle on the bus, been doing loadsa poketings


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I hatched a pikachu and a squirtle on the bus, been doing loadsa poketings


nearly a haiku


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2016)

glad you like it, worked on it for ages.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 3, 2016)

Been saving up candy ready for my lucky eggs! got about 8 I can evolve now add that same time as I lure and an incense, all I need now is 30 mins sat still


----------



## souljacker (Aug 3, 2016)

I got a magnamite yesterday. Very odd looking thing.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 3, 2016)

Just got some coins from a Gym! only 10 but w00t!


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 3, 2016)

Whats the shield top right in the shop? it's counting down from 21 hours by the looks of it?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Been saving up candy ready for my lucky eggs! got about 8 I can evolve now add that same time as I lure and an incense, all I need now is 30 mins sat still




dont waste the incense on sitting still


----------



## trashpony (Aug 3, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Whats the shield top right in the shop? it's counting down from 21 hours by the looks of it?


You get more coins etc if you hold a gym for 20 hours iirc


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 3, 2016)

I was in quite a remote place today, there was a church and house next to it and that was it. I had no mobile signal and I bet no other networks did either. If that church is a gym the residents of the house are going to be well sorted with their fixed line internet and no competitors. Bet they've levelled the gym up to 20 or something.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 3, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There's a player round here taking over gyms who is level 29



 That's some serious game time / grinding going on - this morning I rinsed out my local gyms and 4 of them had 1800cp+ Lapras' in them all from one player, fuck knows how they managed to catch so many as I haven't seen a single one!
Still in two of the 6 gyms from this morning, one of them has gone up to level 8 during the day so I might actually get a 21hr bonus. I doubt it though, someone will spend the time caning that gym down I'm sure.




Ranbay said:


> Whats the shield top right in the shop? it's counting down from 21 hours by the looks of it?



When you are in gyms you can get coins and dust by pressing that button - 10 coins and 500 dust for each gym you have a defender in - the number in the shield tells you how many you are in. You get a bonus for holding a gym for more than 21hrs (I think it's 21hrs anyway) and you can only press the button once every 21hrs, so once that timer has counted down you can press it again for more coins.
Further up thread someone suggested going round at 3am and claiming loads of gyms (10 max iirc) which I did this morning (6am rather than 3am and I'm usually up at that time), got 6 out of the 7 ones near me and claimed 60 coins and 3,000 dust after I got the last one. Rinsed out all my potions and super potions, some of my hyper potions and most of my revives doing it so don't know if I'll be able to repeat it anytime soon.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 3, 2016)

hegley said:


> The game's been out in the UK for just over two weeks; Niantic have about 50 employees. And people are getting arsey with them for not developing it/solving problems quick enough? It's free ffs. Wait it out. It's so hugely popular there's no way they won't sort stuff out eventually.



Which is why I said if Ingress is anything to go by you'll be waiting for months/years before they fix it. That's how Niantic operate.

It's fine if people put up with it like they did with ingress but this is much bigger and has Nintendo's name on it.

People are already getting refunds for what was mis-sold. Lucky eggs, and such like. It's not "free". Ingress was a data mine, they gave you a game and got free data in return. Pokemon is the same except you can buy stuff in their shop.


----------



## hegley (Aug 3, 2016)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> It's not "free". Ingress was a data mine, they gave you a game and got free data in return. Pokemon is the same except you can buy stuff in their shop.


It's free to play. Choosing to make optional in-app purchases to make the game easier/quicker to level up doesn't change that.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2016)

Had a rather good day yesterday. Had to go round London a load of places on the bus and it is great for getting your pokeballs up and getting Pokemon.

Went up two levels to 14, caught four new ones including three Jinx.

I notice there are a lot more Ghastlys around in this area as caught one in the COOP and three from my bed today.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 3, 2016)

Level 20 today. Looks like it's a bit of a slog from this point on


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2016)

I got level 20 today


----------



## trashpony (Aug 3, 2016)

I think the egg walk thing is borked in the upgrade. I've been stuck on 4.7k and walked home from the park and round Aldi and it hasn't budged.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 3, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I think the egg walk thing is borked in the upgrade. I've been stuck on 4.7k and walked home from the park and round Aldi and it hasn't budged.


Slow down. You've obviously been walking faster than 15mph.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 3, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Slow down. You've obviously been walking faster than 15mph.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2016)

I've upgraded and hatched bare eggs today


----------



## BigTom (Aug 3, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I think the egg walk thing is borked in the upgrade. I've been stuck on 4.7k and walked home from the park and round Aldi and it hasn't budged.



Working for me this evening, does take a few minutes to register distance now though, also it it possible that you walked 900m, and were on 4.65 before and are on 4.74 now? (If you press on an egg it gives you an extra decimal place on the distance, it rounds up at .5 which is especially annoying when you get to 4.95 and it's saying 5.0/5.0 on the front screen).


----------



## trashpony (Aug 3, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Working for me this evening, does take a few minutes to register distance now though, also it it possible that you walked 900m, and were on 4.65 before and are on 4.74 now? (If you press on an egg it gives you an extra decimal place on the distance, it rounds up at .5 which is especially annoying when you get to 4.95 and it's saying 5.0/5.0 on the front screen).


I think I mistook the dog doing a lot of running about as me doing a lot of walking which I clearly wasn't.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I think I mistook the dog doing a lot of running about as me doing a lot of walking which I clearly wasn't.



Which makes me think, will it work if you strap a phone to a cat?  Some cover a fair bit of distance when they are not sleeping.


----------



## tommers (Aug 3, 2016)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> People are already getting refunds for what was mis-sold. Lucky eggs, and such like.



How can a lucky egg be mis-sold?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 3, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Which makes me think, will it work if you strap a phone to a cat?  Some cover a fair bit of distance when they are not sleeping.


It's a bit too uncontrolled. Someone could rob the cat. 

However, cellotape a load of phones to a dog, find a nice comfy park bench, get one of those ball throwing devices, keep throwing the ball. Charge people for levelling their eggs. I reason that a medium sized dog could do twenty phones at once.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2016)

Gromit said:


> It's a bit too uncontrolled. Someone could rob the cat.


Not if the cat was really hard.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 3, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Not if the cat was really hard.


Get real. The cat won't resist. It's more likely to thank them for relieving them of the weight or ask for a share of the fence money.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 3, 2016)

Gromit said:


> It's a bit too uncontrolled. Someone could rob the cat.
> 
> However, cellotape a load of phones to a dog, find a nice comfy park bench, get one of those ball throwing devices, keep throwing the ball. Charge people for levelling their eggs. I reason that a medium sized dog could do twenty phones at once.


I've got an armband for my phone for running. I could attach it to my dog's collar/harness and throw balls for him


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2016)

Gromit said:


> It's a bit too uncontrolled. Someone could rob the cat.
> 
> However, cellotape a load of phones to a dog, find a nice comfy park bench, get one of those ball throwing devices, keep throwing the ball. Charge people for levelling their eggs. I reason that a medium sized dog could do twenty phones at once.



You could do it with a small child, too.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 3, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> You could do it with a small child, too.


Nah you'll get into trouble throwing a small child for a dog to fetch. Stick to balls.


----------



## xes (Aug 3, 2016)

Gromit said:


> It's a bit too uncontrolled. Someone could rob the cat.
> 
> However, cellotape a load of phones to a dog, find a nice comfy park bench, get one of those ball throwing devices, keep throwing the ball. Charge people for levelling their eggs. I reason that a medium sized dog could do twenty phones at once.


you're thinking waaay too small. A small bum bag can fit 10 phones in easy. You can get 10 bum bags on a dog easy. A small ruck sack and you're laughing.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 3, 2016)

Just pay someone training for a marathon to take it out every evening.


----------



## xes (Aug 3, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Just pay someone training for a marathon to take it out every evening.


just think how many bum bags you can strap to a marathon runner


----------



## Fingers (Aug 3, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Just pay someone training for a marathon to take it out every evening.



Actually, my ex does park run a lot of weekends


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 3, 2016)

I evolved a Golduck   he's 1065 83%


----------



## NoBystander (Aug 3, 2016)

I have 5 pokestops and a gym in my bedroom. my gPS jumps between them while walking my eggs.

Only managed to get to the gym for long enough to dump defenders. Bah

Downloaded this thing to get out more. fail


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 3, 2016)

Caught a Growlithe and got up to lvl 20 today too  My work runs special buses to tube stations and the one I take travels at approx 15mph for 30 mins past approx 30 pokestops. It then drops me at an Ekans farm  

I need more Ponyta, want to power up my awesome Rapidash.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 3, 2016)

Lv 13 now just used lucky egg and evolved about 10-12 of em, half way to lv14 so must have got about 10k Xperia or more, caught a few same time so well worth saving up all the shitty ones and doing that


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 3, 2016)

Interesting speculation re: what's next. 'Pokémon GO': Gen 2 Might Be Coming Sooner Than We Think


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 4, 2016)

I've just upgraded to find I couldn't login again.
they say they haven't got my email on file for the password reset.
wtf


----------



## Saffy (Aug 4, 2016)

It's kept freezing on me today and at really annoying moments.


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 4, 2016)

I am back to the start. was 75% through level 16


----------



## strung out (Aug 4, 2016)

Just hit level 23 today - saved up 60 or 70 pidgey/weedle evolutions, so i'll be close to 24 soon too hopefully! My Vaporeon is now nearly 2,000 CP


----------



## trashpony (Aug 4, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Interesting speculation re: what's next. 'Pokémon GO': Gen 2 Might Be Coming Sooner Than We Think


That's so funny! The foal was saying to me yesterday that he thought they would bring it out 'by the end of the summer holidays' and I was pooh poohing him. Shows what I know


----------



## BigTom (Aug 4, 2016)

I stayed in the gym for more than 21hrs but no extra bonus, aside from not having to spend the time or items taking the gym again this morning. Gym is now level 10 and I think that's the maximum because it says 52k/50k prestige and prior to that it was counting up to a target to level up. Be interesting to see how long it is before someone spends the time caning it down to nothing, as it's building prestige up past 50k it might take a while just to knock one out so I could be there a while  
Currently held by a 2383cp Arcanine (player is level 30) and then a 2294cp Gyrados (player level 31!), I'm fourth with a 1465 flareon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 4, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I stayed in the gym for more than 21hrs but no extra bonus, aside from not having to spend the time or items taking the gym again this morning. Gym is now level 10 and I think that's the maximum because it says 52k/50k prestige and prior to that it was counting up to a target to level up. Be interesting to see how long it is before someone spends the time caning it down to nothing, as it's building prestige up past 50k it might take a while just to knock one out so I could be there a while
> Currently held by a 2383cp Arcanine (player is level 30) and then a 2294cp Gyrados (player level 31!), I'm fourth with a 1465 flareon.


Blimey. Gyms round here last about 10 mins.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 4, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Blimey. Gyms round here last about 10 mins.



Same here. I'm delighted I've had Pokemon in two gyms for over an hour now. 

Caught a Ponyta from my sofa this morning and then my first Magnemite on the way to work.


----------



## hegley (Aug 4, 2016)

I still don't really get gyms.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 4, 2016)

hegley said:


> I still don't really get gyms.



You find one that belongs to a different team to yours that you have a realistic chance of fighting and winning (ie. there is at least 1 pokemon with a CP lower than your best pokemon, or it only has one or two high level pokemon that you could beat via cumulative damage with your six pokemon). Every time you fight and beat another pokemon at a gym, it lowers the gym's prestige and increases your XP. So you fight repeatedly (reviving and healing your pokemon as you go) until you've lowered the gym's prestige to 0, at which point the other team is ejected from the gym and you can take it over. Revive and heal your best pokemon with potions, then put him/her in the gym and hey presto, it's yours. Immediately go to the shop, click on the shield in the top right corner and claim your coins and 500 stardust.

To fight: tap repeatedly on the opposing pokemon. When the blue bars under your pokemon have been filled, do a longer tap to do a special move. You can dodge special moves from your opponent (usually announced just beforehand with the words "Hypno does a Shadow Ball" or similar) by swiping left or right (you have to be quick). Special moves inflict more damage on your opponent but also leave you open to damage longer.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't understand gyms either. 
I went past one the same colour team as I am and I put my Hypno in there. I then panicked as we were driving out of Harrogate to go back down south that I'd lost him.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh and when you go to fight, it will display the 6 pokemon it thinks you want to fight with. You can swap these around by tapping on them and chosing other pokemon if you wish. For example, if you're fighting a Fire-type, then you might want to choose a Water-type to fight it as apparently Water types are very effective against Fire types.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 4, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I don't understand gyms either.
> I went past one the same colour team as I am and I put my Hypno in there. I then panicked as we were driving out of Harrogate to go back down south that I'd lost him.



No, once you've been ejected from the gym they come back


----------



## Saffy (Aug 4, 2016)

My OH was pissing himself laughing at my forlorn face when I thought I'd lost him.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks mrsfran that info is really helpful. I'm off on a bike ride today with my boy to do some pokemon hunting,  so I'll give it another go.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 4, 2016)

If you go to a gym that belongs to the same team as you, if there's a space you can place your own pokemon on there to defend it. If your team hold the gym for 21 hours you get a Defenders Bonus (some pokecoins). If there are no slots for you to place your pokemon on there you can train at the gym to increase its prestige. For every pokemon you beat at the gym its prestige increases - and once you level up the gym by increasing its prestige to the next level a new slot will open up for you to put your pokemon in.

I have noticed now that a lot of gyms have 1 very low-level pokemon on there - this is so that members of the same team can come along and beat it easily, increasing the gym's prestige. It's a good strategy but only possible really if you're playing with someone else. If you go along, win a gym and just drop a very low-level pokemon in there, it'll get beaten easily. But if you go with a couple of friends, you can win the gym, one person drops a low-level to begin with, the other two immediately train, increase the gym's prestige and open up slots for more, better pokemon.


----------



## hegley (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks mrsfran ! Now I just need to find a gym that isn't being held by some level millions snorlax .


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 4, 2016)

Gyms are pretty pointless if you're playing more slowly or are a later starter.   My highest cp is 745ish, that's never going to beat anything in a gym around here.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 4, 2016)

BUT - You have 6 pokemon to fight with. So even if there's a high-level pokemon, if it's only 1 or 2 at a gym then it's their 1 or 2 against SIX of yours. So you still have a chance. You may not beat it outright with your highest, but say there's a CP1400 Snorlax - you could beat that via cumulative damage with a few CP600 Hypnos.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 4, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> BUT - You have 6 pokemon to fight with. So even if there's a high-level pokemon, if it's only 1 or 2 at a gym then it's their 1 or 2 against SIX of yours. So you still have a chance. You may not beat it outright with your highest, but say there's a CP1400 Snorlax - you could beat that via cumulative damage with a few CP600 Hypnos.


Is that true if the gym is your own colour?


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 4, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Is that true if the gym is your own colour?



No. If the gym is your own colour, it's just one against one. So there' no point trying to train at a gym your own colour if the lowest pokemon is higher than your highest.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

I aint bothering to do gyms yet, need to catch a hench team

my main project atm is gyrados evolution, I have a magikarp that has a 91% IV that I have marked.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 4, 2016)

Is there ANYTHING more annoying than catching something you want only for it to escape then disappear in a puff of smoke 

Actually yes, catching something and the FUCKING app freezing so it appears as a shadow in your pokédex, taunting you.   

I went to Rochdale yesterday morning, which I knew would give me weird and wonderful things. I got four new breeds, hatched a couple of eggs to give me enough to evolve some into previously new breeds and had dinner in a pokéstop with a lure on so could stock up on schizzle and catch some more! A successful trip!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 4, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Gyms are pretty pointless if you're playing more slowly or are a later starter.   My highest cp is 745ish, that's never going to beat anything in a gym around here.


But you'll catch up because they'll slow down.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

trashpony said:


> But you'll catch up because they'll slow down.




thats why am using time to create a dream team 

gonna go meet 5t3IIa  to hunt


----------



## BigTom (Aug 4, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Blimey. Gyms round here last about 10 mins.



yeah, same, I don't know what's gone on here, but now it's level 10 and there are a couple of gyms within sight (on the map) of this one, I wonder if players are going to think fuck that and head off to one of the easier ones to capture. Normally they change hands pretty often, I haven't kept one for more than a few hours before, and the other two I took this morning, one went within an hour and the other has gone by lunchtime, I wish there was some kind of record of what happened at gyms, how many people attacked it and who/when kicked you out.


----------



## NoBystander (Aug 4, 2016)

strung out said:


> Just hit level 23 today - saved up 60 or 70 pidgey/weedle evolutions, so i'll be close to 24 soon too hopefully! My Vaporeon is now nearly 2,000 CP



i just evolved 20 mons in the first 12 min of a lucky egg. couldn't decide whether to wait and stack up more or boost and catch bigger mons for the next egg.

If anyone hasnt noticed you get a candy back for each evolution, stack up extra spares to evolve with them. nearly missed an evo butncaught a gastly at last min to clear the deck.


----------



## NoBystander (Aug 4, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Is that true if the gym is your own colour?


i was just pissing around with my wimpy mons -best 6 245CP to 440 CP against a gym with two 1500+ in it. Took the gym by accident on the 4th r 5th fight. You only have to knock their prestige down to zero. not sure how it works but the last fight was just the boss and we killed it. Thnk maybe you just have to be strong enough to win tht last fight? you get XP for fghting too and its a good way to clear out heals to make space in your bag.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

me and 5t3IIa  caught a fuckin slowbro


----------



## NoBystander (Aug 4, 2016)

forgot training. it raises the prestige of the gym, the target points to . not sure if you have to win to raise it but you just choose a mon to train with the ones n the gym and it starts off with the smallest one. got a mon into a gym by accident by training to empty my bag and it opened up a new defender slot.

there's a chart of the typess and how they match up Pokémon Go - Battle chart, Type effectiveness and weaknesses explained

when you put a mon in to defend a gym you can fight it with your other mons to see how they match up. the computer doesn't fight well so fight them both ways round.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 4, 2016)

You know if you want to empty your bag you can just delete a bunch of potions and revives, right?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

I've deleted all of mine, it aint about battles atm


----------



## NoBystander (Aug 4, 2016)

better to trade for xp tho


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

just go pokestops, 50 xp every 5 mins even if yer bags full


----------



## NoBystander (Aug 4, 2016)

still need room for pokeballs tho. i was catching 10CP pidgies with great balls yesterday.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

I dont get what youve said

do you have poor bag management?


----------



## NoBystander (Aug 4, 2016)

i did

gyms again. ours was level 7 red with 6 1000+ defenders in it last night and a huge lapras boss. now its blue with a 465 and a 690 hypno in it. the game is designed to let you take them if youre wiling to spend the time.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

IV's m8.

me slowpoke is CP 1079, but checking IV's he's only 30% average, so well shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't appear to be getting any extra xp for good catches. I just got a 'Great!' catch (magikarp lolol) and I only got the base xp.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

btw, when you keep typing 'mons' I just think yer referring to your pubic bone area. 

careful other people dont get the wrong idea when yer talking about yer 'mons'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 4, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> btw, when you keep typing 'mons' I just think yer referring to your pubic bone area.
> 
> careful other people dont get the wrong idea when yer talking about yer 'mons'


Ties in with the poor bag management, I think.


----------



## NoBystander (Aug 4, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> IV's m8.
> 
> me slowpoke is CP 1079, but checking IV's he's only 30% average, so well shit.



only makes a small difference. smaller than the attack combos you end up with after evolving. if theyre shit the ivs dont matter


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

yeah ok it must be the game letting you win then, all those gamer sites are wrong.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 4, 2016)

I've cycled miles this morning and it only gave my egg 600 metres


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

is it broken? it seemed to take ages for my 2k egg to hatch this morning, got uber to CW, usually it woulda hatched in that time it was half cooked

I got 8 5k eggs and 1 10k to get going to hatch at the same time for lucky egg, gonna get incubators tomorrow


----------



## Saffy (Aug 4, 2016)

Have just watched a woman drive slowly around the carpark of my local park for the last 30mins, visiting 3 different pokestops along the way. 

We were doing similar but I was making my son run with the dog!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 4, 2016)

My son's 5k egg hatched today and it was a it was a Horsea. He was gutted!


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 4, 2016)

I wouldn't turn my nose up at a Horsea tbh, would make a change from the usual I get round here. I've only ever found 3 Horseas, and two of those were when I went to London for the day.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 4, 2016)

We've got quite a few round here when we go to our boating lakes. 
He hatched a Pikachu later and was much happier with that.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 4, 2016)

I hatched two today. A zubat and a fucking paras. I get about twenty a day each in my living room ffs.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 4, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Currently held by a 2383cp Arcanine (player is level 30) and then a 2294cp Gyrados (player level 31!), I'm fourth with a 1465 flareon.



How do you get the player level for people holding gyms?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 4, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> is it broken? it seemed to take ages for my 2k egg to hatch this morning, got uber to CW, usually it woulda hatched in that time it was half cooked
> 
> I got 8 5k eggs and 1 10k to get going to hatch at the same time for lucky egg, gonna get incubators tomorrow



Maybe, idk. It's always been a bit random on the distances ime, compared to my fitness app.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2016)

eggs been working fine here since update too
i've hatched a pikachu! 
also a weird mime guy and eggecute

the characters don't show up when i'm trying to fight them in a gym and i don't get why


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2016)

caught a 510 Rhyhorn too
city hall is a good spot Ranbay


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't appear to be getting any extra xp for good catches. I just got a 'Great!' catch (magikarp lolol) and I only got the base xp.





bi0boy said:


> I've cycled miles this morning and it only gave my egg 600 metres





pengaleng said:


> is it broken? it seemed to take ages for my 2k egg to hatch this morning, got uber to CW, usually it woulda hatched in that time it was half cooked
> 
> I got 8 5k eggs and 1 10k to get going to hatch at the same time for lucky egg, gonna get incubators tomorrow



Lots of people are complaining about exactly this since the update.   Had to walk 200 meters for 20 meters to register whilst attempting to hatch my 2k egg. Stuck on 1.98km for fucking ages.

Wasted 10 ultra balls and 5 great balls on a CP400 sqirtle who ran away.

Missed a fucking Snorlax cos the tracker ain't working.

Excellent throws not registering bonus XP so it's not worth trying to get good.

It's fucking bullshit mates.

I stumbled into one of these last minute tho,  so it's not all bad (no,  it wasn't showing on the tracker)..  
but still...  INCREDIBLY frustrated since their last update.


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 4, 2016)

All the tracker apps have been borked since last night.  I wouldn't mind if the in-game one was working...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

that was in my ends earlier, couldnt find it


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2016)

one of the first ones i got
low cp tho


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 4, 2016)

Finally hatched the egg and got a doduo


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 4, 2016)

Just got approx 30K XP in one go - hatched 4 eggs (one of which was a new monster) and evolved a metric shitload of Pidgeys, Ratattas and Drowsies. 

Level 21 now


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

am going olympic park tomorrow, am planning a pokeroute 

am in so much pain sometimes when am walking but it's good

I dunno whether to leave incubating for a while seeing as it's so shit atm


----------



## BigTom (Aug 4, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> How do you get the player level for people holding gyms?



It's behind the player name when you look in a gym, above the player avatar on the right.

"my" level 10 gym has got knocked down to level 7 over the course of the day. am slightly tempted to go and train there to get it back up to level 8 and hope someone passing jumps in but it's 2.5k prestige off and when I've trained before I've only got 200-300 prestige each time so I just don't think it's worth the time/hassle/potions to do it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 4, 2016)

My menagerie is looking somewhat Hypno heavy though


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2016)

Aww kingler, I luff my kingler but he's been well over taken CP wise.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 4, 2016)

i hate hypno


----------



## aqua (Aug 4, 2016)

Levelled up to 18 today, not far off 19 due to an 18k XP gain from evolving with a lucky egg (which I bought, shoot me  I got bored waiting and I'm being beaten by a 5 year old  )


----------



## Saffy (Aug 4, 2016)

Caught a Hypno today with a CP of 613, I almost didn't bother because of his stupid face. They're such nob faces.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2016)

2 gyms down the road have weaker pokemon in them right now and they're on another team
still can't be arsed going outdoors this time of night


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Caught a Hypno today with a CP of 613, I almost didn't bother because of his stupid face. They're such nob faces.




hypnos a dickhead pokemon init

all my drowzees are properly shitty so I cant even make a decent one, even the 900+ one I caught was total pussyole


----------



## Fingers (Aug 5, 2016)

Caught another Ghastly in the kevab shop.  I love ghastlys. I need one more to evolve. Do I power up the one with the highest CP I can, then evolve?

On another note I have a two hour stopover in India tomorrow then off to Thailand,  do they have this shit there?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Do I power up the one with the highest CP I can, then evolve?



check the IV stats of your top ones, you dont wanna be evolving anything shitty, evolve the best ones

you might have to wait for something better to come along

am swimming in high CP drowzees but they are all around 30-45% perfection, little cunts


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2016)

I just realised I aint wanked since I got pokemon, still been watching eastenders tho


----------



## NoBystander (Aug 5, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Caught another Ghastly in the kevab shop.  I love ghastlys. I need one more to evolve. Do I power up the one with the highest CP I can, then evolve?
> 
> On another note I have a two hour stopover in India tomorrow then off to Thailand,  do they have this shit there?



evolve the highest [potentiall] cp. a high level mon with high cp might have lower potential cp than a low cp mon after it is powered up. but if you dont plan to power up choose the highest cp. gastlys are really common so it doesnt matter much, use them for xp and youll catch bigger ones when you level up.

most stuff you evole early on will be swapped for candy when you start catching higher cp mons. if you plan to keep it for fighting evolve before powering up because their attacks change and if they end up with bad attacks you hvent wasted the stardust. 

you should check IVs too but you wont be keeping low cp stuff for very long so it doesn't matter much at lower levels, powering thm up is a waste of resources. sometimes you need to power up once or twice before evolving to find out how good the IVs are but its not worth it if you wont be keeping it for very long.

this might make more sense Pokémon Go - How to evolve, and when to evolve or Power Up your Pokémon


----------



## BigTom (Aug 5, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Caught another Ghastly in the kevab shop.  I love ghastlys. I need one more to evolve. Do I power up the one with the highest CP I can, then evolve?
> 
> On another note I have a two hour stopover in India tomorrow then off to Thailand,  do they have this shit there?


Yes, it's global afaik and there are exclusive Pokemon fur Europe, Asia and America so you might get something no-one else nearby has


----------



## Glitter (Aug 5, 2016)

The camera thing has gone!! They don't appear in your living room anymore


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2016)

ddraig said:


> 2 gyms down the road have weaker pokemon in them right now and they're on another team
> still can't be arsed going outdoors this time of night


When you tap on a gym is the Pokemon and player you see the actual one that is holding the gym? As someone was in my nearest one with a 63CP magikarp yesterday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2016)

Glitter said:


> The camera thing has gone!! They don't appear in your living room anymore


You got a cartoon background instead? Have you accidentally turned the augmented reality off? It's a tiny toggle switch in the top right when you're actually catching.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 5, 2016)

I was in the graveyard taking the gym but the signal is poor there. It crashed after my victory and while the gym was grey and I was restarting to put my 1080CP Pidgeot in, someone on the red team put a fucking Blastoise in... but no one was there!! They must have been hiding in a tomb or something.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 5, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> You got a cartoon background instead? Have you accidentally turned the augmented reality off? It's a tiny toggle switch in the top right when you're actually catching.



You genius!!


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2016)

I've run out of fucking pokeballs again


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 5, 2016)

Glitter said:


> You genius!!



It is way easier to catch pokemon with the AR off.

Did you also know that when you go to Pokestops you don't have to tap on every bubble? You can just click x to leave and it'll give you all the items.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 5, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> It is way easier to catch pokemon with the AR off.
> 
> Did you also know that when you go to Pokestops you don't have to tap on every bubble? You can just click x to leave and it'll give you all the items.



When you catch a Pokemon, do you have to tap the flashing red button on the pokeball? I always do just in case


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 5, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> When you catch a Pokemon, do you have to tap the flashing red button on the pokeball? I always do just in case


 No, you don't.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 5, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I was in the graveyard taking the gym but the signal is poor there. It crashed after my victory and while the gym was grey and I was restarting to put my 1080CP Pidgeot in, someone on the red team put a fucking Blastoise in... but no one was there!! They must have been hiding in a tomb or something.


I did that to someone the other day, I saw the fight happening (smoke and lightning from the gym etc) then as soon as it went grey I sneaked one of mine in  Other guy must have been well pissed off


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 5, 2016)

I've done it too


----------



## hegley (Aug 5, 2016)

You scoundrels! I've had that done to me . Partly because I had no clue what i was supposed to do when I'd won my battles . 

And I didn't realise all the smoke and lightning meant there was a battle going on!

This thread delivers more than the bloody game does .

And I'm almost out of pokeballs too because I live in a pokestop desert.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> It is way easier to catch pokemon with the AR off.
> 
> Did you also know that when you go to Pokestops you don't have to tap on every bubble? You can just click x to leave and it'll give you all the items.


Liked for the Pokestops info, not the AR bit  The AR  makes me feel modern and special


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2016)

Glitter said:


> You genius!!


I've seen you go mad with the tapping so assume you knocked it one time


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> When you tap on a gym is the Pokemon and player you see the actual one that is holding the gym? As someone was in my nearest one with a 63CP magikarp yesterday


yup


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2016)

best to swipe left and right to check how many and how hard they get tho


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2016)

ddraig said:


> best to swipe left and right to check how many and how hard they get tho


Is that to me? Swipe left and right on the gym?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2016)

ION I am right near Clapham Common and all I'm getting is rattatas and pidgeys, which is a bit prosaic really. I want another dragonworm thing like I got in the disabled bogs at work


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2016)

ddraig said:


> best to swipe left and right to check how many and how hard they get tho


Oh, I see! Uhm 5k flareon nm then


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, I see! Uhm 5k flareon nm then


phew!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm going stratfield and I aint coming home til I get me charmander


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm going to a friend's house in central London today. Might have to drop by a known Eggxecute nest on the way...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2016)

pokemissions


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2016)

off to a festival later, wondering if any new ones will pop up!
and concerned about battery capacity


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 5, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> pokemissions



I highly recommend Buckingham Palace and St James' park for a Pokemission. Caught loads there, and it's a really nice walk around the lake (with lots of benches for sitting too).  I really want to get to Holland Park too, apparently it's Poke City, but won't have the opportunity for a while.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2016)

yeah have heard holland park is good, will have to wait a week or so, dont have plans to go central for a couple of weeks 

need to go up tower hill apparently theres sick shit there

I really need to get an external battery before then


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 5, 2016)

Evolved 2 (admittedly only 2K) eggs.

A Pidgey and a Ratatta.

FUCK YOU GAME, FUCK YOU


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2016)

I gotta wait a bit til the sun gets a bit lower, it fucks me up, negotiating pokehunting with ms is riddled with difficulties


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 5, 2016)

This New Way Of Spinning Poké Stops Gives You DOUBLE The Poké Balls, EXP, And A Guaranteed Egg


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2016)

ohhhhh so thats why some pokestops give me bare shit and egg


----------



## Saffy (Aug 5, 2016)

Hatched a Jinx and caught a Poliwag, Dodworth and a couple of Magicarps. 

As well as rats, bats and shit.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 5, 2016)

stopped catching bats, they do my fucking head in.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 5, 2016)

Dropped an incense for the first time today.

Én route : 6 drowzees
				  2 Spearows
				  1 magnemite

3 drowzees ran away! 

Don't know which were due to lure and which not. But it's not more than I would usually meet on a standard walk. If I'd bought it (the insence)  I would be well pissed off. At the moment I'm just non plussed. Might as well recycle them! 


Walked about 1.5 km.  Only registered  0.5.

Thinking about giving up this game now. It's fucking boring tbh. I'll play for another 45 minutes and let you know what happens.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 5, 2016)

Tbh, the game does not seem to bring you much joy FabricLiveBaby!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh and for those with an ios device.   There's a tracker called "GO radar" that apparently works! 

Go Radar - Live Map for Pokémon GO on the App Store

No Android version though. Sucks to be me! Lol


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 5, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Tbh, the game does not seem to bring you much joy FabricLiveBaby!



It annoys me cos a week and a half ago I was biking all over the place and it worked! Rushing just to catch the bastards before they disappeared. Now it's just..  meh. 

It could be so good! So so good! It was! Whhhyyyyyyyy!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 5, 2016)

Success! My 5k egg hatched this beaut! 

 

YAY!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 5, 2016)

Behold my mighty Hypno army.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 5, 2016)

Just caught my first Pokémon in India
Terminal two at Mumbai international.

And it was a fucking bastard pidgie ffs


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Just caught my first Pokémon in India
> Terminal two at Mumbai international.
> 
> And it was a fucking bastard pidgie ffs




Our local gym is held by a level 33 player, with a 2660cp monster


----------



## BigTom (Aug 5, 2016)

I've been having issues with Abras. Hadn't seen any until the update at the weekend but there's loads in cannon hill park since only they almost all seem to disappear if they escape from your first successful throw, I even lost a 200odd cp one (which I think is quite high as its got two evolutions) using a raspberry and an ultraball, with a decently small circle, that was harsh. 
I'm still in the gym too, getting on for 3 days now I think. Hatched an eevee from a 10k egg (3 out of the 4 10k eggs I've had have been eevees) and have evolved myself a 1689vp vaporeon with hydro pump as its special move


----------



## trashpony (Aug 5, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> This New Way Of Spinning Poké Stops Gives You DOUBLE The Poké Balls, EXP, And A Guaranteed Egg


You're a pokewhizz mrsfran 

I've got a charmander pengaleng. I caught it in my kitchen


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 5, 2016)

I caught three today


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 5, 2016)

Entertained a friend today. As we were chatting I spotted a zubat and caught it.

"I am so judging you right now" she said.


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 5, 2016)

I am still kicking myself for hatching a magicarp and getting annoyed and transferring it immediately. I can't remember the CP but it might have been 140+ maybe even 200. I didn't realise that evolves into something obscenely powerful


----------



## trashpony (Aug 5, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I caught three today




I've still only got the one. It has a CP of 11


----------



## trashpony (Aug 5, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> I am still kicking myself for hatching a magicarp and getting annoyed and transferring it immediately. I can't remember the CP but it might have been 140+ maybe even 200. I didn't realise that evolves into something obscenely powerful


you need 400 of the dying fish to evolve though. If you stand on a bridge over a river, you can catch a few


----------



## trashpony (Aug 5, 2016)

How many types has everyone got now? We're on 109


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 5, 2016)

trashpony said:


> you need 400 of the dying fish to evolve though. If you stand on a bridge over a river, you can catch a few


I have close to 300 magicarp candy already


----------



## hegley (Aug 5, 2016)

trashpony said:


> How many types has everyone got now? We're on 109


Only 67  . It's made me realise how little I deviate from my routine/places I go!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 5, 2016)

hegley said:


> Only 67  . It's made me realise how little I deviate from my routine/places I go!


Level 21 but only 68 types here. Yeah, need to go to new places...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm on 74 in the pokedex 

I got a kakuna today which was new

I'd have loads more if I evolved some but am holding out for better things


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> I am still kicking myself for hatching a magicarp and getting annoyed and transferring it immediately. I can't remember the CP but it might have been 140+ maybe even 200. I didn't realise that evolves into something obscenely powerful




oh man  

I have a CP 130 with a 90% perfection average I'm waiting on, in the meantime, looking for one more hench


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2016)

my incubation has started and things look back to normal with the distance glitch, I have 8 5k eggs on 2.6k and 1 10k egg on 7.6k

I feel a hatching tomorrow 

oh yeah I caught a CP??? hypno earlier even tho I hate the prick, CP was 1103, he's got a shitty perfection average tho


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 6, 2016)

ran out of pokeballs and razzberries trying to catch a 903CP pidgeot. This is not happening again.

Kicking ass at the gym though now, caught a 520CP slowpoke he is now a 1260CP slowbro and is hard as nails.


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 6, 2016)

trashpony said:


> you need 400 of the dying fish to evolve though. If you stand on a bridge over a river, you can catch a few


It's not quite so bad. You get 3 candies for catching one, and one candy for the transfer, so it only takes 100 fish


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm on 186 magikarp candy


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 6, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> oh yeah I caught a CP??? hypno earlier even tho I hate the prick, CP was 1103, he's got a shitty perfection average tho


That silph road link is awesome. I've been placing my phone on the lappie screen to match up the angles.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2016)

Our hotel in Bangkok has two pokestops!


----------



## antimata (Aug 6, 2016)

you all might as well have ankle bracelets on but hay have fun.....


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I've still only got the one. It has a CP of 11




my first one was cp12 

me starting pokemon I mean


----------



## Callie (Aug 6, 2016)

antimata said:


> you all might as well have ankle bracelets on but hay have fun.....


Is it better or worse than having and using a mobile phone anyway? If someone wants to track you from yer phone the don't need no Pokémon app they're going to do it anyway.

I was chatting to a lady at work yesterday. She's about 4 levels higher than me so I'm going to try to catch her up. So far no-one else in real life is playing that I know ?!


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 6, 2016)

There's a level 36 player in my nearest gym!



These are my strongest:


----------



## Saffy (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm really lacking here, my highest is an 819 Hypno.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I'm really lacking here, my highest is an 819 Hypno.


That's roughly where I'm at.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 6, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Hatched a Jinx and caught a Poliwag, Dodworth and a couple of Magicarps.
> 
> As well as rats, bats and shit.


This thread keeps reminding me that there are now two types of people in the world. Those that speak Pokemon, and decent normal people.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 6, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> There's a level 36 player in my nearest gym!
> 
> View attachment 90392
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think player up at that high a level are using bots to cheat somewhat. Having looked at the amount of XP needed to progress at that point I can't see how it's physically possible to have done it in the time the game has been live.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2016)

There are all sorts of new ones round here. Carp fish in abundance and there is always about four nearby that I have not caught yet.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2016)

getting harder now, i had some run away last night!


----------



## hegley (Aug 6, 2016)

FML.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 6, 2016)

:Cool:


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2016)

woken up with a well bad pokeheadache 

I gotta get these eggs hatched


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2016)

cant go out yet, too much sun  

yesterday I got fucked up cus my route I'd planned for maximum shade the building site had closed off so had to walk in direct sun the whole way


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 6, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> There's a level 36 player in my nearest gym!
> 
> View attachment 90392





beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm starting to think player up at that high a level are using bots to cheat somewhat. Having looked at the amount of XP needed to progress at that point I can't see how it's physically possible to have done it in the time the game has been live.



Hansearch - Scrapy Network Built by Lu Han


----------



## Saffy (Aug 6, 2016)

Omg I've come down to London and caught loads! This is where they've all been hiding!


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2016)

Got one of these this afternoon


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2016)

And this has been lurking


----------



## hegley (Aug 6, 2016)

Meanwhile in Scotland ...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2016)

Went to a Red Labour meeting this evening and all I got was 3 fucking rattatas. What a waste of time


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 6, 2016)

I hatched my eggs 

will reporty back i need to eat somethong


----------



## Gromit (Aug 6, 2016)

There's a news story of a couple who just left their baby at home to play Pokemon and the police found it wandering the street in 96 degree heat.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 7, 2016)

That's some baby. It can walk and let it self out of the house. Could have probably fixed itself a cold drink if it put it's mind to it.


----------



## antimata (Aug 7, 2016)

Callie said:


> Is it better or worse than having and using a mobile phone anyway? If someone wants to track you from yer phone the don't need no Pokémon app they're going to do it anyway.



fuck off its obv all cells are trackers im saying this pk go bs is shite and nothing more have fun but....


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 7, 2016)

Caught two dratinis within 5 mins. Amazing
Getting totally beaten up at the gym.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 7, 2016)

Bah. The gym on my road became empty and by the time I'd put my shoes on to go there it'd been taken over by


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Yes, it's global afaik and there are exclusive Pokemon fur Europe, Asia and America so you might get something no-one else nearby has



Cambodia has just gone online and I am heading there today. Caught some well cool stuff in Thailand. Every fucker is playing it here.

I read that it had not reached India but I caught a rattata in Mumbai airport!


----------



## BigTom (Aug 7, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Cambodia has just gone online and I am heading there today. Caught some well cool stuff in Thailand. Every fucker is playing it here.
> 
> I read that it had not reached India but I caught a rattata in Mumbai airport!


 

I'd guess it's about where you can (legitimately) download the app from rather than where it's possible to access the servers, and it generates Pokemon based on where there are players and an airport has lots of international travelers with time on their hands.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2016)

Airport I am in right now Don Mueng has no pokemon!


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2016)

antimata said:


> fuck off its obv all cells are trackers im saying this pk go bs is shite and nothing more have fun but....


Don't you swear at me!


----------



## emanymton (Aug 7, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Bah. The gym on my road became empty and by the time I'd put my shoes on to go there it'd been taken over by


Is this some comment on the pay to play nature of mobile games? Do we need to pay for the rest of this story.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 7, 2016)

For those interested in the nerdy side of 3rd party apps: The devs on PokemonGo reddit have cracked the unknown6 API which took down all the mapslast week giving them access to all the information again.

This means there will be livemaps up and running in the near future, and also means there may be apps in the pipeline that will tell you your Pokemons IV's (although at the moment the suggestions are that finding IVs directly through server requests may end up with a ban).

For the geeky amongst us: Pokemon Go Development • /r/pokemongodev


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 7, 2016)

yes


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 7, 2016)

The "nearby" list is complete bollocks. Was out with my mate and his list was completely different to mine 50% of the time, and the rest of the time it was quite similar but not the same. When any interesting Pokemon came up they were never on either of our lists beforehand, and we never found any of the uncommon ones that we saw on either of our lists. So yeah.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 7, 2016)

yeah, I really dunno why they bothered keeping it, it's never the same as anyone elses, it proper lies. 

honestly dunno why it's still there seeing as they took away all the other things that didnt work


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2016)

I was roaming around the cemetery last night (just before dark... I'm no fool) because there are 2 gyms and 5 pokestops in there (important dead people I guess) and it was telling me there was a jigglypuff in there amongst other things but I never found a single pokemon of any variety.

Also, they've taken away the low power option. Why the fuck would they do that?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 7, 2016)

See,  I told you they took the fun out of it!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 7, 2016)

is just wandering round in the hope something is there, the fun on pokevision was getting to the place before despawn, it cant even be cheating, you still have to get off your arse and go get the damn thing

you can be wandering around an area with fuck all in it running down your battery on some wild goose chase nearby list that aint even there let alone nearby


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 7, 2016)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Oh and for those with an ios device.   There's a tracker called "GO radar" that apparently works!
> 
> Go Radar - Live Map for Pokémon GO on the App Store
> 
> No Android version though. Sucks to be me! Lol



Just seen this. Going to try it.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 7, 2016)

ok so it doesn't show any near me but lots in town - it apparently crowd-sources pokemon data from other Go Radar users rather than Pokemon Go servers, so it only works if there are other app users near you.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 7, 2016)

if anyone without ios wants to know their nearest interesting Pokemon let me know your location


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 7, 2016)

I have that app, my ends are barren

sundays always seem really shit for pokemon


----------



## scifisam (Aug 7, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Is this some comment on the pay to play nature of mobile games? Do we need to pay for the rest of this story.



 My phone greatly dislikes me ending sentences, and often adds another word when I'm trying to press a full stop. Although I'm happy to accept payment if you're offering!


----------



## emanymton (Aug 7, 2016)

scifisam said:


> My phone greatly dislikes me ending sentences, and often adds another word when I'm trying to press a full stop. Although I'm happy to accept payment if you're offering!


2p in the post.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 7, 2016)

There's a new live radar you can find on the dev reddit I linked. You need load an exe file onto your PC, open a new Pokemon Trainer account, get an API key and run the application. You then hook up to it using your mobile via your mobile browser so you need to keep your PC on.

It's 100% accurate but very slow, but most importantly is LIVE AND NOT CROWDSOURCED.  Sounds complicated, but if I managed it it really isn't.

Instructions here.



As I said it's really fucking slow, but in a city of 750,000 in Poland it's really necessary. So I don't care if it's cheating. Endless "snoozers" (wot my husband calls drowzees) is killing the game.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 7, 2016)

I well wanted to buy the pokemon magazine yesterday when my battery ran out but I woulda looked too much of a dickhead


----------



## Saffy (Aug 7, 2016)

I am so close to having enough to evolve one of my eevee's but I don't know which one to choose! 
I want a Jolton.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 7, 2016)

notable things from yesterdays catch'n'hatch mission:

catched
1014 cloyster

hatched
1091 scyther
549 exeggcute
572 machop
572 rhyhorn
435 ekans


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 7, 2016)

Saffy

If you want a jolteon once you have enough candies :

1)Name it "Sparky" (capital S)

2) restart the app (so that the server recognises the name change)

3) evolve your Eevee.

If you want a vaporeon name it "Rainer"
If you want a flareon name it "Pyro"
(capitalise first letters and follow instructions above)


----------



## Saffy (Aug 7, 2016)

Ahhh Yes, I've done this.
I just can't can't make my mind up which one to evolve. 
My son has all 3 and I'm lagging behind.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 7, 2016)

am having a gastly party  

he was CP 425 IV 79% average

I powered him up, ran the numbers again to refine the IV and it looked better, so chanced it on another power up

he's now CP 448 IV 95% average


----------



## souljacker (Aug 7, 2016)

Spent the afternoon in a pub near the river today. Got loads of magikarps and goldees but then run out of balls. There wasn't a stop anywhere near and there were more and more magikarps and goldees popping up. It was fucking annoying. Actually considered spending money just so I could get more karps. That 400 candy needed to evolve one seems miles away.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 7, 2016)

I nabbed a Pinsir from Turnham Green while passing through on the tube today 

Evolved a Haunter into a Gengir too.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2016)

Sat across a road from a gym trying to level it up from 6 to 7 so that I can add a mon to it. 

Guy walks past and shouts "you playing Pokemon?"  

"Yes"

"Please tell me you are yellow and knocking that gym down."

"Nope I'm red and I'm building it up"

"Boo!" He shouts. 

Then another guy leaves his flat cause he saw the gym was in combat. 

"Are you yellow?"

"Sorry no red"

"Damn I thought you might be yellow so came to help"

(We had a nice chat though)

So very funny. The yellows are out numbered where I am and you can sense the wistful longing to meet other yellows.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 7, 2016)

Finally lost that gym at some point today (I wish there was some kind of journal so I could see what happened). Caught an Eksa though, first one of those, and got another geodude so I can evolve them now for another new one, got a couple of others that I need one or two more of so going to wait and build up a pidgey parade to evolve with a lucky egg.


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 8, 2016)

Used my first lucky egg today, and went for pidgey, rattata and weedle evo stacking.

Big success. With phone now out of battery blitzed through level 19 entirely and now half way through 20


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2016)

souljacker said:


> Spent the afternoon in a pub near the river today. Got loads of magikarps and goldees but then run out of balls. There wasn't a stop anywhere near and there were more and more magikarps and goldees popping up. It was fucking annoying. Actually considered spending money just so I could get more karps. That 400 candy needed to evolve one seems miles away.



I live sandwiched in between two canals - one at the top of the street and one at the bottom. I'm swimming in magikarp.


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 8, 2016)

Loads of charmanders around the Olympic Park. They don't come to the lures though. You have hunt them. I've had six on my radar a few times. I still don't know where half the spawning sites are.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> Loads of charmanders around the Olympic Park. They don't come to the lures though. You have hunt them. I've had six on my radar a few times. I still don't know where half the spawning sites are.




yeah I need to go back there 

I just checked the IV of a caterpie I got earlier on my way to burger king and I shouldnt have bothered because the max was 2.2% the average was 1.1% and the minimum was 0.0% I dont think I have seen anything so shit in my life.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 8, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I got a tentacool earlier with my last ball
> 
> I just found it out it evolves to a tentacruel


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 8, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> yeah I need to go back there
> 
> I just checked the IV of a caterpie I got earlier on my way to burger king and I shouldnt have bothered because the max was 2.2% the average was 1.1% and the minimum was 0.0% I dont think I have seen anything so shit in my life.


What are all these % you talk about?


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What are all these % you talk about?


IV stands for Individual Values, which are hidden but can be calculated by inputting the visible stats for each individual Pokemon you own.

Essentially IV makes it so that every Pokemon is different, even when they are of the same species. This means a Pikachu with high IV numbers will be better than a Pikachu with low IV numbers.

The %s are essentially a percentage of maximum potential for each Pokemon. If one of your Pokemon has a 100% IV, then once it's fully powered up, then it will be the best it can possibly be. If you have a low IV percentage, then no matter how much you power it up, it can never be as good as a Pokemon with a high IV can be.

The IV calculator I use is Pokemon Go IV Calculator - Poke Assistant


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 8, 2016)

strung out said:


> IV stands for Individual Values, which are hidden but can be calculated by inputting the visible stats for each individual Pokemon you own.
> 
> Essentially IV makes it so that every Pokemon is different, even when they are of the same species. This means a Pikachu with high IV numbers will be better than a Pikachu with low IV numbers.
> 
> ...


That all seems like a lot of effort


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 8, 2016)

Just took a gym! w00t


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That all seems like a lot of effort




not really you put in three sets of numbers and a name and it's on your screen, you dont have to work it out yourself, m8 

my pokemon could prob ruin yours


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 8, 2016)

Has anyone noticed how the hatched pkemon always have ridiculously good (85%+) IV average?

From now on I'm putting a little H next to all the ones I hatch so I don't accidentally transfer them.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 8, 2016)

Things is, round here the stats basically mean fuck all. No matter how hard your monsters are, you'll last approx 10 mins in a gym. Go in, take it over, get a few coins, see someone else do the same shortly thereafter.

Unless I'm missing something here I don't see the point of worrying about the underlying figures.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 8, 2016)

If you end up powering them up it just means their HP for example, will be higher without needing to level up so much.

Saves dust, really.  

Sometimes those last few HP is all that's needed to take something much harder than yours if you've matched them properly.

Like today I took down an eevee (799CP) and 2 magnamars (1000 and 1200) using a single CP1100 Slowbro.  Water on fire plus good IVs.

Tactics innit.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2016)

I dont care if the stats dont mean much, I just like having a dream team 

yeah I've noticed hatchings have pretty good IV's


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2016)

I lasted 4 mins in a gym at work  that's quite long. At any one time 3/4 gyms closest will be under attack.

Speaking of which, one just got taken over, is level 3, with 2 empty spaces. How does that work?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2016)

Cambodia has been pretty shit for pokemon. Lots of interesting new stuff about but not caught anything. sod all at my hotel.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 8, 2016)

aqua said:


> I lasted 4 mins in a gym at work  that's quite long. At any one time 3/4 gyms closest will be under attack.
> 
> Speaking of which, one just got taken over, is level 3, with 2 empty spaces. How does that work?



Is that in a city centre? I'm in an outer suburb and the two gyms nearest me are held by Mystic all the time, except when Valour come around once very few days and gain them for a few hours until the Mystic peeps come home from school/work or wake up.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 8, 2016)

So if I take a gym, then someone else does, and I take it back do I not get anything? is that back to the count down timer thing?

also does anyone else have it crash all the time with gyms? just comes up error all the time.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 8, 2016)

I took an empty gym the other day. But I thought I had my guys arranged according to CP but I had them done alphabetically so instead of my hardest dude going in I put in a puny Abra. 

Held it for a while though. 

 

I went to a red gym today but it would only let me fight one at a time. Is that right when it's your team? I just got leathered.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 8, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> So if I take a gym, then someone else does, and I take it back do I not get anything? is that back to the count down timer thing?
> 
> also does anyone else have it crash all the time with gyms? just comes up error all the time.



The timer doesn't reset, once you've claimed your coins it is 21hrs until you can again, and you only get coins for gyms you hold at the time you claim them.

I've not had any problems with gyms, but I am getting crashes coming out of battery saver mode where it no longer responds to the touchscreen. Usually after it's been in my pocket so I suspect I am doing accidental presses through my pocket or something.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 8, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I took an empty gym the other day. But I thought I had my guys arranged according to CP but I had them done alphabetically so instead of my hardest dude going in I put in a puny Abra.
> 
> Held it for a while though.
> 
> ...



Yes, when you are training you only go with one of your pokemon against the whole gym.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Yes, when you are training you only go with one of your pokemon against the whole gym.


And it's why gyms often have pokemons (I'm not saying mons - it's weird) with really low CP in the first spot and massive ones in spots 2,3 and 4


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 8, 2016)

When attacking your own gym to raise its prestige, you gain way more by using one with slightly less CP than the one you're up against. This means all those mid-range Pokemon you have can be quite useful.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 8, 2016)

trashpony said:


> And it's why gyms often have pokemons (*I'm not saying mons - it's weird*) with really low CP in the first spot and massive ones in spots 2,3 and 4



liked for content, also would double like for bolded bit if I could.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2016)

BigTom said:


> liked for content, also would double like for bolded bit if I could.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 8, 2016)

yeah. it's weird.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2016)

was at a festival on the weekend and there was a stop at the venue (Baskerville Hall) 
caught a few Eve's a Golduck, a Clefairy and a Zoltorb!


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 8, 2016)

ddraig said:


> was at a festival on the weekend and there was a stop at the venue (Baskerville Hall)
> caught a few Eve's a Golduck, a Clefairy and a Zoltorb!



3 lures on Queen street today as i nipped into Waitrose for some reduced fresh goods


----------



## scifisam (Aug 8, 2016)

I have no idea how gyms work. I'd heard of sending your pokemon to the gym to train them, so I went to the gym at the end of my road. Clicked on it, and all that came up was one symbol in the corner, which made my pokemon fight against the ones in there. It lost because it was of a much lower level and now it's lost about 400 points. Tried it again just in case and the same happen.

I'm in the same team as the team in there, so what gives?


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2016)

You are training if it's the same team. 

You raise the gyms prestige by fighting your own team and beating an opponent.

The more opponents you beat the more prestige increases.

Eventually the increase in prestige will take the gym to the next level and you can add one of your Pokémon.

Fighting at opposing teams gyms you fight and win to decrease their prestige, take them down levels until they are kicked out and if you are quick you can take the gym once it goes grey and has no team.


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2016)

Others might be trying to oust your team from the gym hence the lowering of the gym prestige.

If you train and lose nothing happens apart from one of your Pokémon being a bit battered.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 8, 2016)

But my Pokemon has lost almost all of its CP


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 8, 2016)

scifisam said:


> But my Pokemon has lost almost all of its CP


HP I think you mean. Just use a potion or two on it and it'll be good to go again


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2016)

scifisam said:


> But my Pokemon has lost almost all of its CP


Tis the way of the gymnasium I'm afraid. Just potion them up and off you go again. I don't think you can kill them. But you can give them away


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2016)

You might have to revive your pokemon first if it's fainted. Then use a potion to restore its HP


----------



## scifisam (Aug 8, 2016)

How do you potion them up? I have tons of potions but when I click on my poor pidgeotto (yeah, I really didn't think it would win in a fight) nothing comes up.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2016)

scifisam said:


> How do you potion them up? I have tons of potions but when I click on my poor pidgeotto (yeah, I really didn't think it would win in a fight) nothing comes up.


go to items, choose revive or a potion and your injured pokemon should appear, click on it to heal, can take a couple of goes with different revive/spray to get them back to full strength


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 9, 2016)

App updated overnight with a new tracker and various bug fixes.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 9, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> App updated overnight with a new tracker and various bug fixes.



They've put the battery saver back too :cheer:


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 9, 2016)

scifisam said:


> How do you potion them up? I have tons of potions but when I click on my poor pidgeotto (yeah, I really didn't think it would win in a fight) nothing comes up.



if he's knocked out you need revive then potion


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> if he's knocked out you need revive then potion


scifisam you also don't go to your pokemon, go to your items, click on the revive potion and any pokemon that need it will appear in a list, click on them. Then go to one of the HP restorer potions and do the same


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2016)

ooooh these little grasses added will really help me catch loadsa pokemon.

oh and changing 'nearby' to 'sightings' is a good move to cover up their shit still dont work isnt it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 9, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> ooooh these little grasses added will really help me catch loadsa pokemon.
> 
> oh and changing 'nearby' to 'sightings' is a good move to cover up their shit still dont work isnt it.


It actually looks pretty good.

This is the new “Nearby” tracker in Pokemon Go


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2016)

I dont see how it helps tbh, pokestops were the only thing to go near, so you'd have gone there anyway and the wild shit dont even work

it's just a thing that tells you what pokestops have pokemon... if you live in san francisco... I dont know why they bothered telling before testing.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks for the help! It wouldn't have occurred to me to go to items first rather than the Pokemon. They're both back to full strength now. 

That particular gym is a church, like many gyms, but it's actually not an active church any more but posh flats, so it changes hands about every 2 minutes.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 9, 2016)

What the fuck is the grass thing now?

Also when you are playing in the car it says you are going to fast and ask you to confirm you are a passenger, so a mate told me


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 9, 2016)

ok read about the grass now, panic over.


----------



## hegley (Aug 9, 2016)

scifisam said:


> It wouldn't have occurred to me to go to items first rather than the Pokemon. They're both back to full strength now.


It's certainly not very intuitive. Still not got the hang of gyms too well although have won some battles now and I think I held a gym for about 5 minutes this morning.


----------



## hegley (Aug 9, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Also when you are playing in the car it says you are going to fast and ask you to confirm you are a passenger, so a mate told me


It does that when you lose GPS reception and your character runs to catch up afterwards too!


----------



## Saffy (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah I was driving today and my daughter was spinning the pokestops on both her and my phone and it kept saying 'pokemon go should not be played while driving'  and 'you're going too fast.'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2016)

Extra xp for good catches is back


----------



## trashpony (Aug 9, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Yeah I was driving today and my daughter was spinning the pokestops on both her and my phone and it kept saying 'pokemon go should not be played while driving'  and 'you're going too fast.'


Yes, I got told off by the foal  (I wasn't playing - he was!). There are exactly 10 pokestops in a row between our house and the dual carriageway off the Island. Thanks for the 10 stops tip


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Extra xp for good catches is back




and they stack instead of cancelling each other out


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 9, 2016)

Level 22 now. 100,000 XP needed for the next level. They're taking the piss 

Think I'm gonna concentrate on getting more in the pokedex now, rather than XP mining.


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 10, 2016)

Well this is exciting. night expedition gets me to level 21.

And I am now counting my exeggutes now they've hatched. Two today! One 490CP and now one 605CP. The IV calculator strongly approves the 605CP one. This is looking very promising. I am going to evolve it now.


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 10, 2016)

... evolved into 1646cp Exeggutor. Powered up once to 1687cp. IVs are 80%. Special attack is not so hot but it's by far my strongest so far


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 10, 2016)

I caught a butterfree 

it's really shit. lol

i caught another squirtle too 

and it's really shit.

I caught a couple of clefairys also 

and they are proper shit.

I've got a list of shit I'm planning to evolve tomorrow and my eggs are all in incubators now

if you're doing the 10 pokestop thing, if they are all unique and within 30 mins it gives you double pokestop xp on the tenth one


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 10, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Also when you are playing in the car it says you are going to fast and ask you to confirm you are a passenger, so a mate told me



it told me I was driving when I was walking around superdrug, I dont think it likes sudden movements


----------



## Fingers (Aug 10, 2016)

Had my first success in Cambodia on a street with loads of bars. The pokestops were pretty much continuously luring. Caught four new ones in ten mins.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 10, 2016)

But of a Hypno gym  takeover this morning, gotta do something with them!


----------



## BigTom (Aug 10, 2016)

Also, I have 2592 stardust but I thought everything was done in 100s, so where has that 8 gone?


----------



## strung out (Aug 10, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Also, I have 2592 stardust but I thought everything was done in 100s, so where has that 8 gone?


I think hatching eggs gives you odd numbers of dust if I remember correctly


----------



## scifisam (Aug 10, 2016)

One of my 5km eggs evolved into a 10cp pidgey


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 10, 2016)

Fucked up my ankle on a bit of a hike the other day. Just as I've got my first ever eggs incubating.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 10, 2016)

scifisam said:


> One of my 5km eggs evolved into a 10cp pidgey




That's really mean


----------



## Saffy (Aug 10, 2016)

I've uninstalled the app and downloading it again as it kept freezing. I'm crapping myself I'll have lost everything!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 10, 2016)

omg


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2016)

hatched a Pinsir with 900+ CP earlier and powered it up over 1,000


----------



## Saffy (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm back in the game and all my pokemons are there. Phew!


----------



## BigTom (Aug 10, 2016)

So close...


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 10, 2016)

Played while waiting for a river bus on the Thames earlier, got enough Psyducks to evolve a CP1300 Golduck  . Lots of Goldeen too, to power up my CP1100 Seaking, and a bunch of Staryu.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2016)

am so tired from pokehunting i aint got the energy to go through what I caught/hatched, levelled up to 22

I evolved a 70odd% averagekakuna and it turned into a fuckin 92% beedrill tho, thats champion - I was a bit worried when the 90% weedle turned into 70whateveritwas, but i had a good feeling about that weedle, is only CP726 but CP can always increase, IV doesnt except if yer only figuring it out on an average and chancing it - raaa and it  has top attacks too

and i got the pokemon comic it's well good its got some nang tick off chart and a pokemon mania centrefold poster


----------



## BigTom (Aug 11, 2016)

Hatched my 2k egg on my gym farming run this morning, got me a magikarp  99 Pokemon caught now, gym payout this morning get me up to 160 coins so bought a new incubator and now have a 10k and a 5k on the go. 
I've had a few electric types near my house in the last couple of days and cannon hill park is no longer overrun with abras so I wonder if they've adjusted the nests again?


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2016)

The monsters at work have totally changed and now we get hardly anything at home. It's definitely changed


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 11, 2016)

Yup.  If I switch on at home lately, I quite often have nothing at all in "sightings" and I'm nowhere near a pokestop so nothing there either.   

I did, however, just catch a second stage clefairy (can't remember what they're called), from my bed.  Except that it took all my great balls (18!) and  several regular balls to stay caught.  


It's nice to get a new breed of beastie, but bugger me it was a lot of effort.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2016)

I've only got 86 in my pokedex but don't seem to be catching as many new breeds either. I'm getting bored of the same old schizzle.

I do seem to be getting at least one new thing every day, from either hatching, catching or evolving but it's not as much fun as it used to be.
And when you catch a new breed with your first ball then it escapes and disappears in a puff of smoke it is BEYOND irritating.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Yup.  If I switch on at home lately, I quite often have nothing at all in "sightings" and I'm nowhere near a pokestop so nothing there either.
> 
> I did, however, just catch a second stage clefairy (can't remember what they're called), from my bed.  Except that it took all my great balls (18!) and  several regular balls to stay caught.
> 
> ...




did you give em berries?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 11, 2016)

Been at the beach today so have some new ones

Slowpoke
Macho
Kabutu
Pollygog


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 11, 2016)

I had one fuck off after one try last night! poof of smoke and the fucker was gone!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 11, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> did you give em berries?


Yup.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm finding that they're running away more.  Anyone else?


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> I had one fuck off after one try last night! poof of smoke and the fucker was gone!



Gloom did that to me. Now his shadow is taunting me from the pokédex. One more Oddish and I'm evolving his ass though!!


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 11, 2016)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I'm finding that they're running away more.  Anyone else?



Defo, it's never happen to me before, even wasting 20 balls on a Zubat


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2016)

Lucky to not have had it before! Had a fair few leg it


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Gloom did that to me. Now his shadow is taunting me from the pokédex. One more Oddish and I'm evolving his ass though!!



FUCKING Golduck just did it to me too. Not impressed. 

Spiky headed cunt!


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 11, 2016)

Just had a fucking pidgey break out from a great ball, then poof gone!


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 11, 2016)

So my best one is a Magmar which is 887 CP or something, but I have no more fucking candy to upgrade it


----------



## BigTom (Aug 11, 2016)

Since the update I've been able to catch 100-200cp pidgeys/rats/bats with normal balls consistently again, they had been escaping lots. I've always had issues with Abras running off after they escape from the first ball (had another one just now, also saw my first Lapras, an 1800cp beast, got two ultraball + raspberries caught and escaped then gone, think it's harsh as they were reasonably timed throws and it's basically saying I could never ever catch that pokemon. Still, was from a nest near my house so hopefully won't be long before I see another).


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2016)

It's pissing me off now


----------



## trashpony (Aug 11, 2016)

Definitely more runaways since the last upgrade. Caught a marowak and a kingler today though which are new to us. 133 different Pokemon now


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 11, 2016)

same again, fucking pidgey, gave him a raz, one ball got him, then poof gone!

in better news just got 16000 XP by evloving 16 of them with the lucky egg on


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2016)

I caught a dragonair and an onix today


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 11, 2016)

Level 22 but still on 77 types caught 

It's just always the same stuff round here, even in the centre of B'ham it's now rare to get a new monster.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 11, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Level 22 but still on 77 types caught
> 
> It's just always the same stuff round here, even in the centre of B'ham it's now rare to get a new monster.



Yeah,  it's a  real pain in the arse in smaller cities.  Fuck knows what it must be like in small towns. Poor townsfolk.


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Level 22 but still on 77 types caught
> 
> It's just always the same stuff round here, even in the centre of B'ham it's now rare to get a new monster.


You need a day at the seaside. NEEEEEED


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2016)

I got a power brick today with like a weeks worth of charge


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 11, 2016)

Starting to rock it at the gyms. My Exeggutor is ruling Victoria Park and my Vaporeon is holding strong in another gym too!

My new strategy for dealing with escapees - well I don't throw balls or razzberries depending on how difficult they are to catch, I do that depending on whether I want them or not. So if a 400CP drowzee comes along, it just gets normal pokeballs. Why care if it escapes? There'll be another one along all too soon. Whereas a 34CP Evee gets the razzberry and the ultra ball. I try to only use the better balls with the razzberries so as not to waste the razzberry.

Had a long sequence of battles to get my 1500CP Vaporeon into the gym, against a 1400CP Hypno. They are quite tough. I managed to finally get the upper hand by just using the base attack and dodging. I still haven't quite mastered dodging special attacks but it's got to be the way forward and feels more sophisticated than a spamming strategy.


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 11, 2016)

I have cracked and shelled out cash for egg incubators


----------



## BigTom (Aug 11, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Level 22 but still on 77 types caught
> 
> It's just always the same stuff round here, even in the centre of B'ham it's now rare to get a new monster.



I got an Omanyte in cannon hill park this evening (taking me to 100  ), haven't had one those before. Got a dragonair at gas street basin yesterday, have seen two dratini before. So they are around but I agree it seems to be a limited selection - fire, ground (nidorans aside) and electric types in particular I rarely find (although am seeing a few electric ones since the weekend). I'd say 5-10 of mine are ones that I've only hatched from eggs and never seen in the wild.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 11, 2016)

I caught a 93% perfect Eevee today. Well happy. What should I evolve it into?


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 12, 2016)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I caught a 93% perfect Eevee today. Well happy. What should I evolve it into?


Internet says there are going to be two more options coming soon - umbreon and espeon... you might want to save it


----------



## hegley (Aug 12, 2016)

Do IVs matter for evolving? A low IV can't evolve into something with a high IV? Or vice versa? I need to go on a lucky egg-evolving session today so am prioritising my pokes!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2016)

hegley said:


> Do IVs matter for evolving? A low IV can't evolve into something with a high IV? Or vice versa? I need to go on a lucky egg-evolving session today so am prioritising my pokes!




IV's can change depending on the variables given, sometimes it gives you 25 possible combinations where the lowest is 35% the average is 57% and the maximum is 83% so in that case if you really wanna narrow it down you'd power up the pokemon ONCE and re-enter the new values and click refine, it should instantly narrow it down a lot more

I dont keep anything below 75%

but you're right IV's stay static whereas you can always increase CP to the max, I've turned my 95% gastly into a 95% haunter and soon I'll have a 95% gengar

try and make sure as well as high IV you check the movesets, some are really shit


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 12, 2016)

Do you only get 10 coins for the gym or what?

so I stuck two in a gym this am, and later collected the 10 coins.....


----------



## hegley (Aug 12, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> try and make sure as well as high IV you check the movesets, some are really shit


Failing on the first hurdle at the moment - I've got some truly shit pokemon on it seems.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 12, 2016)

I evolved a paras to a parasect and it has an attack of 3


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2016)

I just ran the IV thing for my biggest pokemon (slowbro, 1206 or something) and it came out at 24% average. He got transfered in a fit of anger   no wonder he never wins me a gym


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2016)

hegley said:


> Failing on the first hurdle at the moment - I've got some truly shit pokemon on it seems.




LOADS of them are properly shit, I've yet to find a drowzee above 88% 

most come out as 30ish averages

and I've got a load high CP high IV but the weakest attacks which is useless


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2016)

aqua said:


> I just ran the IV thing for my biggest pokemon (slowbro, 1206 or something) and it came out at 24% average. He got transfered in a fit of anger   no wonder he never wins me a gym





the slowbro I caught was really shit like that, I have another one which has -70CP than the one I caught, so I found an 82% slowpoke with an ok-ish CP and evolved him but he has the weakest attacks, havent found a slowpoke above 37% since


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2016)

oh with the IV thing - i have found if you wanna power up to refine the IV if theres more variables you will need more power ups to refine it, you wanna get the max avg and min equal in one combination so it's better to do this on ones which already have a smaller set of variables - just depends if you wanna use stardust on something that has potential to be shitter than it's worth cus averages can go down as well as up


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2016)

and another thing lol

dont power anything up and refine it then check the IV's again on same stats, it'll just open the variables up again and it's well depressing when you got a 84% wartortle and you've powered him up and refined his IV then run the stats as 'find IV' again cus it opens up the variables again and theres loads of them and the average is 53

fuck you wartortle


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

Got my first Paras. The vagina dentata of the pokemon world. Ugh.

Fucking Mystic bastards have got the gym near my house. It's a level cunting 10 gym now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

Thought I'd be all fancy, getting my curveball skills into play and all that. Got a fucking lovely curveball at a psyduck, who then fucked off in a puff of smoke the shit.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2016)

ooooh I just found a bellsprout I didnt realise I hatched 

he's pretty awesome 

CP 630
HP 66
93% perfection across max avg and min (1 possible combo)
attack 15 / defence 15/ stamina 12
has the second best attacks tho acid 10 / sludge bomb 55


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

I've got a 93% goldeen. I've powered it up a couple of times, which has taken it down to 91% (is that a thing?). Should I keep it as is and evolve at 91 or keep powering? What's the theory behind all of that?

Got rid of a bunch of sub-50% stuff today.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2016)

it's a thing cus theres a minimum percentage, the average is an average so it depends how many variables you had left after power up, ideally you are looking for max, avg and min to be the same

deciding whether to power it as you level up depends on how good it's moveset is

the only time it's really worth investing in your pokemons if they have good IV and the best moves because you can always power up the CP to maximum


----------



## ddraig (Aug 12, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Do you only get 10 coins for the gym or what?
> 
> so I stuck two in a gym this am, and later collected the 10 coins.....


yes


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've got a 93% goldeen. I've powered it up a couple of times, which has taken it down to 91% (is that a thing?). Should I keep it as is and evolve at 91 or keep powering? What's the theory behind all of that?
> 
> Got rid of a bunch of sub-50% stuff today.


My understanding is that the 93 / 91% is the fixed quality, so it represents the potential of your pokemon. Powering up doesn't change it, so if it changes that's a measurement issue probably because your calculator has a better idea after you power up. I think the idea is to evolve first before powering up so you can see if you like the result before possibly wasting your resources on powerups.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Got my first Paras. The vagina dentata of the pokemon world. Ugh.
> 
> Fucking Mystic bastards have got the gym near my house. It's a level cunting 10 gym now.


Level 10? Wow. I've never seen one round here higher than 5. You just can't hang on to them long enough.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 12, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Level 10? Wow. I've never seen one round here higher than 5. You just can't hang on to them long enough.



The British Antarctic Survey near me was level 10, it's right on the edge of town and no one will go there except staff normally so I reckon they've all agreed to be on the same team.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 12, 2016)

seen a couple of level 10's here and a few 8's


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 12, 2016)

One of the guys was showing off his super battery thingy. It clips onto the back of the phone, so you have a chunky phone with loads of power. WANT. plus I had already ordered a charger, but it's going to be silly walking around with a cable attached to the phone.

Interesting that mobile phones have gone from huge to tiny and now they are getting large again. Where will it end?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2016)

a phonablet.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 12, 2016)

ddraig said:


> yes



so max 10 coins every 21 hours then.

only point of taking loads of gyms is more xp then?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 12, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> so max 10 coins every 21 hours then.
> 
> only point of taking loads of gyms is more xp then?



No you get 10 coins for every gym you're in when you collect.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 12, 2016)

On holiday. Turns out Yeovil is a hive of Pokemon activity.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 12, 2016)

I found a gym on a little-used footpath style today, it's in some woods a few miles from anywhere. Hopefully I can stay there a while.


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2016)

Gaaaaa something has gone weird for me, every time I try to catch something my phone freezes and Pokémon go closes  have tried uninstalling and reinstalling and it's still the same. Bummer


----------



## BigTom (Aug 12, 2016)

Callie said:


> Gaaaaa something has gone weird for me, every time I try to catch something my phone freezes and Pokémon go closes  have tried uninstalling and reinstalling and it's still the same. Bummer



have you restarted your phone as well?


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep. Just bounced me out when trying to catch a mofo drowzee.  Pokestops are fine though?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## scifisam (Aug 12, 2016)

Callie said:


> Gaaaaa something has gone weird for me, every time I try to catch something my phone freezes and Pokémon go closes  have tried uninstalling and reinstalling and it's still the same. Bummer



Is your phone low on memory? Mine does that a lot too and I'm pretty sure it's due to low memory, which is due to my SD card malfunctioning.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm pretty high and was checking my magikarp but I got the wrong one and powered it up - only realised cus the numbers were weird 

so I then powered the one I was meaning to in the first place and its soooo sick

CP 149
HP 32
IV 93%
14/14/14



fuckin well pleased with that, am on 244 candies so far, I'm gonna miss a few days of good hunting while it's hot, cant go out anywhere which is shit cus all i do now is get high and play pokemon am gonna have to do normal life and just get high


----------



## scifisam (Aug 13, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I'm pretty high and was checking my magikarp but I got the wrong one and powered it up - only realised cus the numbers were weird
> 
> so I then powered the one I was meaning to in the first place and its soooo sick
> 
> ...



You're waaay ahead of me on this game so this might be too obvious, but when I'm stuck at home, which is almost all the time, I occasionally throw down some incense and actually get some pokemon from it. I even get some "walking" stats just by leaving the screen on (hey, don't need to worry about the battery, at least; have to hang phone upsidedown so it stays active) because it's about GPS and it adjusts a lot. 

Maybe the fluctuating GPS is why I can actually get pokemon without moving, though, and it doesn't apply to every location.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2016)

yeah there are spawn points near my house but it's always rats and pigeys, I can go out in evenings, am just whining lol


----------



## scifisam (Aug 13, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> yeah there are spawn points near my house but it's always rats and pigeys, I can go out in evenings, am just whining lol



I am very low level due to only joining about two weeks ago, and being at home for most of the time after the three days abroad. I now have 271 pokemon in total (with bag upgrade), but that includes 41 Drowzees, 62 pidgeys and 24 ratatas. Never mind the spearows and zubats. It's like looking around a council estate. I now understand why people send low-level mutts to Dr whatsisface, though I haven't done it yet.

I know the game is meant to be about getting out and hunting for things and that's what makes it fun, so I'm just whining too, but hanging my phone upside down off a charger (heh) has given me a few of the non-useless pokemon too.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 13, 2016)

Had to get the bus from Stepney to Paddington, almost an hour and a half long. Used two magic eggs and two things of incense and caught over 50 Pokemon including three new ones, one an Eevee. Went from level 11 to level 14. Think I might do this journey again next week just for the Pokemon


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2016)

yeah buses at peak times through london are pretty awesome for pokemon

am hoping its not sweltering on thurs cus I gotta go holborn for therapy, so hoping to go on the bus, but knowing my luck I will just have to get sodding uber, i well hate uber


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## squirrelp (Aug 14, 2016)

Thought I'd take the gym down the road at 3am instead of my normal circuit. A mistake, had to dismiss two creepy people who drove up to me for various commercial purposes. Can't they see I'm just trying to take the gym down?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2016)

squirrelp said:


>





I fucking sing that in the car every time the notification pops up and I hasve to click I'm a passenger

am playing pokemon.... am a passenger.... laalalaa laa lalalala


----------



## aqua (Aug 14, 2016)

I sang it to bees when they first started showing it on the game. He didn't think it was funny


----------



## aqua (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh ffs now it's my earworm again


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2016)

had a hilarious real world encounter
stopped at 2 gyms close to each on way home from work and took one over
a kid, about 9/10 came running out of the pub that was one of the gyms, "SOMEONE'S STOLEN MY GYM" all shocked etc, his dad was behind him, there i was all guilty on my bike tapping away
Luckily the dad laughed and i said, yeah me sorry, won't take you long to get em back, all part of the game...


----------



## hegley (Aug 14, 2016)

Someone had way too much time on their hands ...


----------



## Fingers (Aug 14, 2016)

On. Tropical island and there are no Pokemon anywhere ffs


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2016)

aqua said:


> I sang it to bees when they first started showing it on the game. He didn't think it was funny




no one thinks it's funny


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> Thought I'd take the gym down the road at 3am instead of my normal circuit. A mistake, had to dismiss two creepy people who drove up to me for various commercial purposes. Can't they see I'm just trying to take the gym down?




start recording these encounters on a go pro > get a youtube channel called 'pokemon go after dark' and see where it goes


----------



## trashpony (Aug 14, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I fucking sing that in the car every time the notification pops up and I hasve to click I'm a passenger
> 
> am playing pokemon.... am a passenger.... laalalaa laa lalalala


The foal played this about 20 times the other day and now it infects my ear every time I see one


----------



## Saffy (Aug 14, 2016)

I caught 6 eevee today!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2016)

naturally it's reggae, slowpoke is well laid back


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 14, 2016)

hatched a snorlax 

plus my new battery charger arrived. I'm now officially hardcore with the lead running pocketwise and can go for hours maybe days


----------



## aqua (Aug 14, 2016)

pengaleng in a mission to avoid some work I needed to do, I ran the IV thing for all my monsters, ditched anything under 50%, and favourited anything over 75%.

I don't have many monsters now


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2016)

lol most of them are properly shit init 

am currently annoyed cus I have fuck loads of candies to evolve but barely got anything worth evolving


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2016)

I need songs about all the different pokemons for a hunting playlist 

the slowpoke tune is sick


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 15, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> start recording these encounters on a go pro > get a youtube channel called 'pokemon go after dark' and see where it goes


oh god. I think I'm sticking to the Olly park after sundown now


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 15, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I need songs about all the different pokemons for a hunting playlist
> 
> the slowpoke tune is sick



If you want one for every pokemon you might have to scrape the barrel a bit :


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 15, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> oh god. I think I'm sticking to the Olly park after sundown now




I could come film you am just up the road


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 15, 2016)

jesus christ that psyduck song is so awful, I didnt get past 'got any grapes?' I was like shut up you little prick as I pressed pause.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 15, 2016)

I went to a gym yesterday, battled, won then I was out. Shouldn't I have been cock of the gym, turning it red and having my name at the top or did I fuck it up?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 15, 2016)

We've recently joined the National Trust and have been going on lots of walks near where we live. There are gyms and pokestops all over these places and my son and I are lording it over them at the moment.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 15, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I went to a gym yesterday, battled, won then I was out. Shouldn't I have been cock of the gym, turning it red and having my name at the top or did I fuck it up?


When you win the gym loses prestige and goes down a level. You may then have to do a round of fighting again. Once it's prestige gets down to zero the gym goes grey and you can put a monster in.

The easier way, that I do all the time now, is to simply look for a gym where a fight is happening (smoke coming from the top). Then wait for it to go grey. If you're quick you can steal it


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2016)

went to a wedding Friday an not one fucking pokemon all service, was desperate to have a photo of one in the wedding


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 15, 2016)

wedding venues are notorious for having really shitty reception for some reason, something about guests on phones all the time probably

every wedding I have been to has been bollocks for reception


----------



## Callie (Aug 15, 2016)

anyone got a snorlax?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 15, 2016)

no 

got any veras?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> no
> 
> got any veras?


lovely


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 15, 2016)

luuuhhhhhverllyyyyyyy


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2016)

Callie said:


> anyone got a snorlax?


no but they keep turning up in the bloody gyms around here!! 
also Dragonites which must have been hatched surely?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 15, 2016)

My flareon is currently in a gym in Anglesey Abbey and it's closed now, I hope get him back.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 15, 2016)

Saffy said:


> My flareon is currently in a gym in Anglesey Abbey and it's closed now, I hope get him back.



Now there's a plan, get a pokemon in a gym in the middle of something that closes for the winter and get 10 coins and 500 dust each day from them! If you work there and are last to leave you could drop in a 10cp pidgey


----------



## Saffy (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm working my way through loads of National Trust places, loads of pokestops and easy to claim gyms!


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 15, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I'm working my way through loads of National Trust places, loads of pokestops and easy to claim gyms!



If you go to Wimpole Hall stay near the house like everyone else.

Don't go past the lake 

(unless you're Instinct )


----------



## Saffy (Aug 15, 2016)

Am going on Wednesday!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2016)

been trying to use the iv calculator rather than recklessly evolve and transfer
reckons i got a 100% Caterpie!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2016)

gone now  either transferred it like a massive dickhead or renamed it


----------



## BigTom (Aug 15, 2016)

ddraig said:


> gone now  either transferred it like a massive dickhead or renamed it


You can order them by pokedex number and find it that way if you renamed it.
I transferred a gloom I meant to evolve earlier  haven't got what they evolve into yet either.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2016)

ta but it's gone 
got a 84% and 93% max still


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 15, 2016)

Callie said:


> anyone got a snorlax?


yeah me


----------



## Callie (Aug 15, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> yeah me


Catch or hatch?!

I want a snorlax!


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 15, 2016)

Hatch. with the aid of four or five additional incubators. It's about 40 pence per hatch

It's a 10K egg! happy walking!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 15, 2016)

Dim question about the IV calculator thing - what do you put in the dust column? I've been putting in the amount it says I need to power it up. Is that right? I seem to have some suspiciously good pokemon 

I think I might buy some incubators. Then again, I've only had 1 10km egg


----------



## trashpony (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh and Pokemon Go Gyms Being Exploited With New Egg Glitch | Attack of the Fanboy

I might go to some English Heritage places tomorrow


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm so gonna try they egg in gym thing tomorrow


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 15, 2016)

Callie said:


> anyone got a snorlax?



I've got two, caught one and hatched the other.  They're my highest cp pokemon, 2000 and 1800

Leveled up a gym and stuck it in next to two other Snorlaxs earlier.  As I walked off I heard a bloke coming the other way say 'three fucking snorlaxs' to his mate so I laughed and gave them a wave of acknowledgment...


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 16, 2016)

I hatched a snorlax today and it was 1800.  But I was really excited so I spent the stardust I was saving to power him up. 2060 now. Well chuffed.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 16, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Dim question about the IV calculator thing - what do you put in the dust column? I've been putting in the amount it says I need to power it up. Is that right? I seem to have some suspiciously good pokemon
> 
> I think I might buy some incubators. Then again, I've only had 1 10km egg


Yes, that's right.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 16, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Dim question about the IV calculator thing - what do you put in the dust column? I've been putting in the amount it says I need to power it up. Is that right? I seem to have some suspiciously good pokemon
> 
> I think I might buy some incubators. Then again, I've only had 1 10km egg



I've had 95 eggs, 5 of them have been 10k (a pinsir and 3 eevees, the 5th is currently incubating). I got two in my first 9 eggs which set me up to thinking they were much more common than they are.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2016)

I've given up  The only games I've ever been successful at are Doom on the PS1 (stoned on a bean bag in the 90s) and Solitaire on my phone. I just don't  get this and I cba 

Good poking to you all!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I've had 95 eggs, 5 of them have been 10k (a pinsir and 3 eevees, the 5th is currently incubating). I got two in my first 9 eggs which set me up to thinking they were much more common than they are.


How do you know how many eggs you've had? I've had nowhere near that many. You are lucky


----------



## Glitter (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm going to Leeds today. There had better be new stuff there.


----------



## hegley (Aug 16, 2016)

trashpony said:


> How do you know how many eggs you've had? I've had nowhere near that many. You are lucky


It's on one of the badges - second row down, first on left "Breeder". I've only hatched 46 .


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2016)

hegley said:


> It's on one of the badges - second row down, first on left "Breeder". I've only hatched 46 .


I've only hatched 22 

I can't wait until the foal goes back to school and I can get some proper poke hunting in


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2016)

I've hatched 91 eggs 

and I have 9 more to hatch


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2016)

Why don't I get more eggs


----------



## BigTom (Aug 16, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Why don't I get more eggs



do you have spaces available for them? It never takes me long to get a new egg once I've hatched one. The 10 different stops in 30 minutes bonus apparently gets you an egg every time as well but I'm sure I've had some that didn't. It'd seem strange for you to hardly ever get eggs from stops when they are so common for other people but you are walking and hatching regularly right?


----------



## hegley (Aug 16, 2016)

How many pokestops do you visit? I've hit over a 1,000 so it's not a great rate of return.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 16, 2016)

Get in!!!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2016)

Just stole a gym about 10 times in a row from an increasingly pissed off looking bloke  He kept fighting, I just kept waiting for it to go grey and chucked another one of mine back in


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 16, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just stole a gym about 10 times in a row from an increasingly pissed off looking bloke  He kept fighting, I just kept waiting for it to go grey and chucked another one of mine back in



I did that a couple of times to a ten year old once. They were on their own in a graveyard and I was hiding behind a tree and I didn't feel weird at all.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I did that a couple of times to a ten year old once. They were on their own in a graveyard and I was hiding behind a tree and I didn't feel weird at all.






a yewtree was it?

#pokebanter


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2016)

BigTom said:


> do you have spaces available for them? It never takes me long to get a new egg once I've hatched one. The 10 different stops in 30 minutes bonus apparently gets you an egg every time as well but I'm sure I've had some that didn't. It'd seem strange for you to hardly ever get eggs from stops when they are so common for other people but you are walking and hatching regularly right?


Well I go on a walk every day but I'm limited in distance by a whiny 9 year old who occasionally forgets to put new eggs onto hatch. Plus we've only had one incubator for the last week or so which hasn't helped. Once he goes back to school I will become the pokemaster of my town. Yes


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2016)

I hatched a snorelax.  I went on my first deliberate pokehunt- caught bugger all except a fuckbat, and failed in my intention to hit ten stops in 30mins dos I got suckered into a temptingly easy gym fight twice - both times it timed me out cos "the park closes at dusk" - despite it only being 4.30 pm.  

But I did hatch said snorelax, and a second sandshrew (and a pigeon). And I got lots of eggs and great balls.  And I got a bit puffed out and sweaty, which, as some will know is UNHEARD OF for me.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 16, 2016)

Just got home and im still in the gym at the end of my road, that's since 07:30 am


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I got suckered into a temptingly easy gym fight twice - both times it timed me out cos "the park closes at dusk" - despite it only being 4.30 pm.




they clearly arent on BST


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2016)

I went pokehunting near therapy today and caught a exeggcute, a voltorb, two squirtles, a grimer, a magnemite, a machop, a omanyte, a nidorina, loads of wanky ones as well


----------



## BigTom (Aug 16, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Well I go on a walk every day but I'm limited in distance by a whiny 9 year old who occasionally forgets to put new eggs onto hatch. Plus we've only had one incubator for the last week or so which hasn't helped. Once he goes back to school I will become the pokemaster of my town. Yes



If you've generally got 9/9 eggs then I'd say it's more walking and making sure you get a new egg on straight away than not getting eggs. I hatch quite a few I think because I cycle to work (gets me 1-2k each morning and evening depending on how fast I happen to cycle that morning) and then walk a bit more than 2k at lunch getting a sandwich. I'm also out most mornings doing a gym farming run which is another 1-2k so some days I can get 8k on eggs without really trying - today I hatched two 2k eggs (bulbasour and an oddish, both of which I needed one more of to evolve  ) and a 10k egg (which had done about 6k this morning I think - got a hitmonlee out of it, first of those so added three more to my pokedex  ) had two incubators, one of which had its last one on the 10k egg, I usually only have one on the go but I've got I think three through gym farming in the last couple of weeks (I should be able to do it every other day but it takes too many potions to take the gyms) and the ones from level ups previously (I'm now level 24, should get some more at level 25 I hope). Not spent any money, just been on it in terms of having my phone on in my pocket on my way to work and at lunchtime clocking up the miles. 
Didn't catch anything interesting today but made up for it with those eggs. Gym nearest me is level 7 but not for my team  skipped that one this morning, hopefully someone will take it down tonight so I don't have to.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2016)

usually when I get 2k eggs they get put in the infinite incubator, sometimes a couple of others if theres more, clear them off til I've got 10k eggs and 5k eggs, put the 10k's on to boil and keep an eye on them, around the 5k mark I put all the other eggs on to cook as well and keep an eye on whichever ones are slightly ahead, when I get .5k ish to go I start the magic egg and then walk my fucking self stupid til they hatch

the 2k eggs are hard to stagger

currently got a 10k on at 4.2 and the rest are 5k's waiting to go


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 16, 2016)

7 new monsters today, a record!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2016)

lucky git! 
hatched shite the last few days

someone reckons if you download google maps of the area you play in then it makes it quicker/smoother
not heard this here so wondered if could be true?


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 16, 2016)

ddraig said:


> lucky git!
> hatched shite the last few days
> 
> someone reckons if you download google maps of the area you play in then it makes it quicker/smoother
> not heard this here so wondered if could be true?



Yeah it turns out this is not true in the end, just an idea someone had on reddit which later turned out to not work.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 16, 2016)

This might be helpful for people in london.

https://www.reddit.com/r/pokemongoLondon/comments/4vpfh5/curated_pok%C3%A9mon_go_london_nest_map_20/

It shows nests where pokemon spawn. I have tried looking for one for Manchester but can't find one.

Anyone else playing up north?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2016)

The foal caught a hitmonlee, a kabuto and 13 other pokemon (caterpies, weedles, pidgeys and zubats) in M&S today when we went to get his new uniform.  

Which made up for the fact that the stupid egg hatched a caterpie. I have persuaded him to put a 5k egg on this time - he is obsessed with starter pokemon and keeps thinking we will get a pikachu. Not so far!


----------



## Glitter (Aug 17, 2016)

Grace Johnson said:


> This might be helpful for people in london.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pokemongoLondon/comments/4vpfh5/curated_pok%C3%A9mon_go_london_nest_map_20/
> 
> ...



I live in West Yorkshire but my Mum is in Sunny Salford and I've been playing a lot in both areas. Swinton/Worsley is shit for catching them but we've done a lot of good walks to hatch them.

trashpony I got a pikachu from a 10k egg I think.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 17, 2016)

Pokémon Go Database: Egg Hatching Chart (2KM, 5KM & 10KM)

Pikachus come from 2k eggs according to this chart, I've definitely had one from a 2k egg.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah my son hatched a Pikachu from a 2k egg. 
I haven't got one yet.


----------



## 8den (Aug 17, 2016)

I dont have any more context for this article, but I know it wont be able to compete with the image in my head


----------



## hegley (Aug 17, 2016)

My mind is boggled.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 17, 2016)

Ive had pikachu out a 2k egg


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 17, 2016)

oh yeah I caught some fucking kabuto thing in my garden last night was well chuffed


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 17, 2016)

Spent two hours this morning on Blackheath as didn't have to run a training session at a customer in Bow until 12.  The place is absolutely crawling with Charmanders, after previous only catching one I caught enough to get the 125 candies needed to do the full evolution.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2016)

We have just been to the beach. If you sit outside my friends beach hut, you can tap into two pokestops at once. As there was a bit fair/gala day, it was packed with people and lots of them were playing pokemon. The foal managed to catch 67 pokemon in 2 hours including a persian and a machoke. We have 8000 stardust now


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2016)

caught a Gloom earlier


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2016)

Another question about this IV thing - just checking before I do it. Am I right in thinking I'm better off evolving a lower CP thing with a max IV of 80% than its mate which has a much higher CP (more than double) but which has a max IV of 65%?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2016)

ddraig said:


> caught a Gloom earlier


Nasty dribbly things! And Oddish are so cute! Vileplume are nice tho


----------



## BigTom (Aug 17, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Another question about this IV thing - just checking before I do it. Am I right in thinking I'm better off evolving a lower CP thing with a max IV of 80% than its mate which has a much higher CP (more than double) but which has a max IV of 65%?



The IVs don't make a huge difference in the end, about 10% difference in CP from IV of 0% to 100% Pokemon Go IV Calculator - Poke Assistant has a set of tables at the bottom that you can use to see how much of a difference it will make once evolved and powered up (power ups raise the level of the pokemon but I don't know how many power ups to raise one level)

You will need to spend a lot of candies/stardust powering up the higher IV pokemon to get it to the same CP as the lower IV pokemon. I would say you are better off evolving the High CP / Low IV pokemon, or waiting until you catch another one that is similar CP but with better IVs.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2016)

Scrolling down - always a good idea  

Thanks BigTom


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 18, 2016)

the max IV stated isnt always as high as the IV will go, thats why theres min and avg percentages given, the average is what you should look at and also how many combinations are found for the given stats - if you look at this list and there are more lower ones than higher the IV has a high likelihood of going down, and vice versa

usually I fuck off anything under an average of 70% and anything that looks pretty good 85%+ with only 5 or so combinations with a minimum of around 70%+ - the less combinations the better for refining - I'll power up once and refine the IV results. 

to get the true IV you want the max, min and avg result to all be the same number which will return the only combination of stats your pokemon could have


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 18, 2016)

What's everyone's top pokemon then?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2016)

Not posting mine after that!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2016)

How are people getting 2000cp or more? I'm now level 23 and my highest is only 1300 or so


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 18, 2016)

ddraig said:


> Not posting mine after that!


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 18, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How are people getting 2000cp or more? I'm now level 23 and my highest is only 1300 or so



I'm level 23, that 2000 snorlax I hatched from an egg, likewise most of my biggest were evolved from a high cp/iv pokemon hatched from an egg.


----------



## strung out (Aug 18, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> What's everyone's top pokemon then?


Here are mine:

 

Am level 24 right now. Almost all of those I've evolved from high IV Pokemon, though a few are hatched.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 18, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How are people getting 2000cp or more? I'm now level 23 and my highest is only 1300 or so




am on 22 and I've got nothing past 1200

but then I'm waiting for good ones to evolve etc and limiting power ups

I just got a porygon


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 18, 2016)

Glitter said:


> I live in West Yorkshire but my Mum is in Sunny Salford and I've been playing a lot in both areas. Swinton/Worsley is shit for catching them but we've done a lot of good walks to hatch them.
> 
> trashpony I got a pikachu from a 10k egg I think.



I played in Monton a few times and that was pretty good. Nothing rare but lots of pokestops and gyms, half price pizza on Mondays there and a pub which you can hit two pokestops from. Lol. 

I live in Hulme and round there has been pretty good but the best place by far I've found so far is Piccadilly gardens. There's 20/30 pokestops in a five minute radius and a good spot on the gardens where there is 3  very close together that always have lures on. There is 3 or 4 pokemon there constantly and as soon as you have caught one another appears. It's mad. 

I have been twice and managed to catch rarer stuff both times and Ive seen a few I couldn't catch as well. Got a good tentacruel, a 1300 slowbro, a magneton, a vapereon and a squirtle. A snorlax has appeared as well but he is one of The ones I didn't manage to catch.


----------



## Callie (Aug 18, 2016)

strung out said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> View attachment 91141
> 
> Am level 24 right now. Almost all of those I've evolved from high IV Pokemon, though a few are hatched.


Aww I like your dewgong. I hatched one early on and he was quite good for fighting. He's a bit passed it now though at 600ish CP


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2016)

someone in work has an app that means she can go anywhere in the world to collect them!

bloody cheats.


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 18, 2016)

I actually travelled to Russell Square yesterday to pick up some exeggcutes (I got 4)


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 18, 2016)

This game has inspired me to get some awesome accessories. First I have the battery charger. Tomorrow I am getting a bicycle. I am very excited about this


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> someone in work has an app that means she can go anywhere in the world to collect them!
> 
> bloody cheats.


saw a video about that, proper cheating! what's the point


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 18, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> someone in work has an app that means she can go anywhere in the world to collect them!
> 
> bloody cheats.


What app is this?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What app is this?


knew you were a cheater 
here if you can stand this bloke and his voice


----------



## hegley (Aug 18, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> Tomorrow I am getting a bicycle.


That is a pretty hefty accessory!   
I have tried p-Go on my bike - already had one - but did get a new accessory, a mount for my phone; decided it was quite a quick way to get killed - it's way too distracting!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 18, 2016)

We went on a really long walk in the woods today. For some reason I had no signal at all so no eggs hatched


----------



## BigTom (Aug 18, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> This game has inspired me to get some awesome accessories. First I have the battery charger. Tomorrow I am getting a bicycle. I am very excited about this



Like Hegley said, get a handlebar mount, cycling is great for pokemon go but you don't want the phone in a hand - if you turn off the AR then you can keep the phone on the handlebars to catch pokemon.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 18, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How are people getting 2000cp or more? I'm now level 23 and my highest is only 1300 or so



These are mine, I'm level 24



They are all evolved Pokemon which I've caught the unevolved form post level 20, except the electrabuzz which was hatched. I've then powered some of them up*, I think the gyarados was 1700 and the rainer vaporeon 1600. The gyarados is at the level maximum so can't get to 2k until I level up again. (This is what the white semi circle bar above the Pokemon shows).

So level 25 or hatched from eggs I reckon to get 2k+

*Gyarados, Rainer, Slowbro, Starmie, Gengar, Vileplume have definitely been powered up. The hypnos definitely haven't. Not sure about others. The ones that have numbers after their name, that's the CP of the unevolved form where I've remembered to edit their names.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 19, 2016)

Grace Johnson said:


> I played in Monton a few times and that was pretty good. Nothing rare but lots of pokestops and gyms, half price pizza on Mondays there and a pub which you can hit two pokestops from. Lol.
> 
> I live in Hulme and round there has been pretty good but the best place by far I've found so far is Piccadilly gardens. There's 20/30 pokestops in a five minute radius and a good spot on the gardens where there is 3  very close together that always have lures on. There is 3 or 4 pokemon there constantly and as soon as you have caught one another appears. It's mad.
> 
> I have been twice and managed to catch rarer stuff both times and Ive seen a few I couldn't catch as well. Got a good tentacruel, a 1300 slowbro, a magneton, a vapereon and a squirtle. A snorlax has appeared as well but he is one of The ones I didn't manage to catch.


We've been walking down the golf course into Monton then back up the railway line. We usually go to the canal to feed the ducks with the kids first. There's loads of pokéstops by the church and the lighthouse is one too 

Not caught anything good though


----------



## trashpony (Aug 19, 2016)

We are level 19 now. I'm taking the foal and his friend to a park today which apparently has about 5 pokestops in it (it's on our 10 in a row route but I'm always driving so can't look). They will be playing and I suppose I'll read a book or something  

We're going to Belgium on holiday next week and so hoping to catch some exciting foreign pokemon!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2016)

am going hozzy today, so hoping to catch some medically ill pokemon.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 19, 2016)

mine keeps crashing half way thought fights at gyms, and then says GPS gone and too far away from gym.

really fucking me off as I still lose the health on them and have to revive them, I have wifi off and some times it's fine but just now happened 3 times in a row on the last fight!


----------



## scifisam (Aug 19, 2016)

The only thing that annoys me is how frequently a pokemon will disappear in a puff of smoke after I've used about eight balls on it. It's about one in three pokemon for me.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> mine keeps crashing half way thought fights at gyms, and then says GPS gone and too far away from gym.
> 
> really fucking me off as I still lose the health on them and have to revive them, I have wifi off and some times it's fine but just now happened 3 times in a row on the last fight!


Happens a lot to me, have to restart it loads.
Put it down to my Moto g


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2016)

my mate hatched a 100% perfect rhyhorn last night


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2016)

Heading to Cornwall for weekend and worried gonna fall further behind!!


----------



## hegley (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2016)

a dedicated warrior.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 19, 2016)

ddraig said:


> Happens a lot to me, have to restart it loads.
> Put it down to my Moto g



Iphone 6 here


----------



## scifisam (Aug 19, 2016)

Bloke we were staying with this week said he'd considered getting Pokemon Go, then remembered he was going to be thirty next year. Isn't that an odd thing to say to someone who's forty and has just mentioned playing Pokemon Go?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 19, 2016)

IME scifisam, it's when you're a younger adult that you're worried about being grown up. Maybe he thinks you're playing it in support of J? 

The park had TWELVE pokestops in it! But shit pokemon. Despite putting on lures, there were only pidgeys, rattattas and a couple of drowzees. Total swizz


----------



## scifisam (Aug 19, 2016)

Yeah, I think you're right - he's just bought a house and is quite invested in being a grown up (and he is lovely) but it's still an odd thing to say to me! 

I'm off to be driven to the chemist. Am hoping for heavy traffic B-)


----------



## Fingers (Aug 19, 2016)

Bangkok


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2016)

I just hatched a fuckin 95% magmar  14/15/14 CP1284


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2016)

Went for a walk to the park, in the rain on my day off to celebrate being offered a new job  caught a charmander  and some other crap, had 2 Pokémon in the gym at one point and got 20 coins. Kerching !


----------



## trashpony (Aug 19, 2016)

Callie said:


> Went for a walk to the park, in the rain on my day off to celebrate being offered a new job  caught a charmander  and some other crap, had 2 Pokémon in the gym at one point and got 20 coins. Kerching !


New job?! Hurrah!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 19, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I just hatched a fuckin 95% magmar  14/15/14 CP1284


Everything I've hatched lately has been rubbish.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2016)

if it makes you feel any better I evolved my 91% gengar and it has the shittest moveset


----------



## Fingers (Aug 20, 2016)

So I have hatched an eviee at 390 so. I know have enough to evolve. What do I do?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 20, 2016)

Fingers said:


> So I have hatched an eviee at 390 so. I know have enough to evolve. What do I do?


You need to name it either pyro if you want it to be flareon, rainer if you want it to be vaporeon and there's another one but the 9 year old doesn't like that one so can't remember.

Then force quit, reopen the app and evolve it. It should turn into your desired thing.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 20, 2016)

Sparky if you want a Jolteon.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 20, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I just hatched a fuckin 95% magmar  14/15/14 CP1284



That's well cool.  they are ace for taking gyms as well because they are really effective against snorlaxs and gyrados. 

Which iv calculator are you using because the one I'm using doesn't give as accurate results as that?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 20, 2016)

pokeassistant

sometimes it'll give you a wide range, sometimes it'll come back straight away with all three outcomes equal


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## BigTom (Aug 20, 2016)

trashpony said:


> You need to name it either pyro if you want it to be flareon, rainer if you want it to be vaporeon and there's another one but the 9 year old doesn't like that one so can't remember.
> 
> Then force quit, reopen the app and evolve it. It should turn into your desired thing.



Need to be capitalised as well iirc - Pyro, Rainer, Sparky.


----------



## hegley (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## scifisam (Aug 20, 2016)

The gym on my road is currently occupied by someone who's level 34!


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 20, 2016)

scifisam said:


> The gym on my road is currently occupied by someone who's level 34!


possibly a spoofer


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 21, 2016)

caught a well shitty mime in me room last night


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 21, 2016)

Going on bus journey is good for hatching eggs but catching the critters made me feel pretty queasy.
Caught a few exeggutes in Russell Square.
My pokemon-related social invites are now as frequent as all my other ones.
I must get out more.


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 21, 2016)

How else am I going to get to level 30?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 21, 2016)

Level 20! Caught a Raichu outside the front door


----------



## scifisam (Aug 21, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> possibly a spoofer


What's that? Unusually for a gym, it's residential, so if they commute into the West End by bus or something I could see them getting to a high level relatively easily.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 21, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Level 20! Caught a Raichu outside the front door



I just caught Mr Mime in my kitchen!


----------



## BigTom (Aug 21, 2016)

I've never seen a raichu or a mr mime. After work earlier saw something nearby in town that I hadn't seen before (a kabuto I think) but couldn't find it or the dratini that showed up, caught a rhyhorn though which made me happy, and seeing this thread prompted me to turn on my phone and there's a bellsprout outside my house so only one more of those and I've got the third evolution of that one, plus the gym nearby that is usually yellow (my team) is currently level 5 and only 2k away from level 6 so even though I'm knackered and need to go to bed I'm going to go over there and train it up and whack in my gyarados cos this is the one that got up to level 10 and I stayed in for a week. This is not a good sign really is it.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 21, 2016)

Just caught a Butterfree from my sofa! That was exciting.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 21, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I've never seen a raichu or a mr mime. After work earlier saw something nearby in town that I hadn't seen before (a kabuto I think) but couldn't find it or the dratini that showed up, caught a rhyhorn though which made me happy, and seeing this thread prompted me to turn on my phone and there's a bellsprout outside my house so only one more of those and I've got the third evolution of that one, plus the gym nearby that is usually yellow (my team) is currently level 5 and only 2k away from level 6 so even though I'm knackered and need to go to bed I'm going to go over there and train it up and whack in my gyarados cos this is the one that got up to level 10 and I stayed in for a week. This is not a good sign really is it.


I hope you've gone to bed now


----------



## BigTom (Aug 21, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I hope you've gone to bed now



nearly. I did manage to not go out to look for the eevee that appeared nearby shortly after I got home though, but on the other hand it did start raining lightly almost as soon as I got to the gym and I still stood there and trained half a dozen times to get my gyarados in


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2016)

I have tomorrow off of work and I'm contemplating the best Pokémon acquiring plan  I'm gonna kick someone if it's pissing down


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2016)

Anyone know what the white lines mean on the level meter thingy part of this gym?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 21, 2016)

No, sorry but would like to know the answer. 

Is anyone else starting to want to know who some of the prolific gym members where they live are? 
There's someone in my town called 'corbynite' and I really want to know who he is   And the foal changed our name to his stupid youtube 'handle' and I don't know how to change it back.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2016)

You can't, you're only allowed one change iirc


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 22, 2016)

I found a blastoise earlier near canary wharf 

he ran away after wasting shit loads of baals n berries 



I might go on a safari tomorrow if I can tax my mams oyster


----------



## BigTom (Aug 22, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anyone know what the white lines mean on the level meter thingy part of this gym?
> 
> View attachment 91329



It's just to give a visual split when there are more than 5 so it's easy to count what prestige level the gym is at. The lines on the left are a glitch I think, sometimes there's one, sometimes two, sometimes none. I'm wondering if at some point they are going to raise the maximum level of gyms, or had it higher in alpha/beta versions and that's why they show sometimes.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You can't, you're only allowed one change iirc


FFS. I am now called ACiD379 forever more.


----------



## careymariah (Aug 22, 2016)

you guys seriously like that game?? personally i just don't like that game because i just don't understand how to play it, how to carry it. I am getting seriously very confused after watching that game. I was play that game with my wife, she didn't even understand rules,structure of that game as she don't even understand the meaning of "pokemon". According to me that game is not relate to anything in the real world because best and strong games are always relates to reality and show its virtual things as real one's. am i right or wrong?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 22, 2016)

careymariah said:


> you guys seriously like that game?? personally i just don't like that game because i just don't understand how to play it, how to carry it. I am getting seriously very confused after watching that game. I was play that game with my wife, she didn't even understand rules,structure of that game as she don't even understand the meaning of "pokemon". According to me that game is not relate to anything in the real world because best and strong games are always relates to reality and show its virtual things as real one's. am i right or wrong?


Cheese or beans first?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2016)

caught a Ekans which was new and a 524 CP Charmander at the festival i was at
1 stop for miles but hatched a few eggs walking up and down to tent


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 22, 2016)

What to spend coins on? I bought a lucky egg last time I had enough, but I'm thinking incubators are the best as eggs tend to yield the best Pokemon. I think extra storage is a waste as you can use or delete things instead.

I'm only 10 coins away from having enough for an incubator, and have a 10 mile walk planned tomorrow. I guess that means I need to go out later after dinner to take down a gym.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 22, 2016)

I caught looooads of shit today in olympic park 

I got two scythers that were having a convo


----------



## strung out (Aug 22, 2016)

Just hit level 25


----------



## BigTom (Aug 23, 2016)

I think they've changed the nests again - cannon hill park I caught 4 or 5 machops this morning on my gym farming run, having only seen 2 before, and there were no abras (which is annoying as I'm on 78/100 candies for the third evolution and I've never seen them anywhere else). Got a Magmar from a 10k egg, hadn't had one before  now on 107 caught, 109 seen


----------



## hegley (Aug 23, 2016)

I am getting bored with pidgeys, ratatas and drowzees. New stuff is too few and far between. Still only on 86 caught.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 23, 2016)

480 coins, just 20 away for 8 lucky eggs


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 23, 2016)

So I've been to a colleague's new flat twice this week, and it's golden for catching critters.  Mostly common ones (lots of female nidorans and clefairies) but a few rare ones too, all coming to me at an average of one every five minutes! It's not near a pokestop, though it is near a gym.  How does the frequency thing work?

By comparison, since the grass update, I could leave the app on for hours at home, and nine times out of ten, won't  have a chance to catch any.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 23, 2016)

am at 347 magikarp candy I havent found a better magikarp than my 93% CP149  14/14/14 one so I guess that might be me Gary


----------



## squirrelp (Aug 23, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I caught looooads of shit today in olympic park
> 
> I got two scythers that were having a convo


Many charmanders? They were out in force last night.

My hatched electabuzz powered up to 1481CP is my current go-to gym fiend now, it's frying those vaporea and gyaradii

Think I might go for a XP strategy involving shelling out a little on lucky eggs and incubators. Timing a 9-egg hatch of 5k and 10k eggs to go off during a lucky egg and filling up rest of the half hour with speedy gameplay and a bit of evolving. Should bring good XP without having to wait ages collecting hundreds of pidgey or weedle candies.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 23, 2016)

I got a few, thing with that park is it's so massive and am disabled I know they come up at the top around the brick thing, the bridges, the gym the other side of aqua centre not really sure of the other spawn points


is anyone else really concerned about wtf we are gonna do in winter?

and are you local?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2016)

I pokehunted so fucking hard today 

am on 385 magikarp candy my gary is coming  gonna get a few more than 400 to power him up after evolution, I found a higher CP magikarp today, but his IV's arent as high as the one I've got

charmander fucking hates me.


----------



## georgiaelwiss (Aug 24, 2016)

It's really a fun game. I am on level 26. I just want to increase no of coins. Any trick??


----------



## georgiaelwiss (Aug 24, 2016)

careymariah said:


> you guys seriously like that game?? personally i just don't like that game because i just don't understand how to play it, how to carry it. I am getting seriously very confused after watching that game. I was play that game with my wife, she didn't even understand rules,structure of that game as she don't even understand the meaning of "pokemon". According to me that game is not relate to anything in the real world because best and strong games are always relates to reality and show its virtual things as real one's. am i right or wrong?



I really appreciate your opinion. But it's not that much difficult and uneasy as you say. That's the another thing that you and your wife , both are still unable to understand the game, But it's really a fun!! You should go for training part of that game and meaning of pokemon is "pocket gadgets",Even though baby childs knows about that meaning, I think. Anyways, just try to play it again. All the best!!


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 24, 2016)

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2016)

engrish


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 24, 2016)

Of some relevance to the last few posts...

Decoding appraisal comments, in precise numerical / percentage terms: How to Make Sense of the New Appraisal System in 'Pokemon GO'


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 24, 2016)

I use GoIV which reads the screen to give you your IVs...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2016)

yeah fuck depending on generic statements from cartoons, maybe the kids will like it...


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 24, 2016)

I've just been using my instinct (cos I'm on team Instinct yo), and it seems like it has served me well as my leader kept saying "It's stats are the best I've ever seen!" for all my strongest pokemon so I thought the update was screwed until I tried it on a few rats and found some that weren't the best ever.

Basically I just eyeball the HP and CP and see how much power-upping there is to do and see if its attacks are decent.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2016)

'hi ScampiFriez! lets take a look at your gary...'



just checked the imager on the article about how what they say really means and tbh I think it's pish. apparently me gary should have perfect IV's in at least one stat, but I already know it's 14/14/14 which isnt perfect.

whoever wrote that thing is a dickhead.

and I well dont wanna know that me leader thinks me pokemon is small and/or cute, they are warriors.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2016)

you know what I was looking at the wrong magikarp LOL

purely fucked up the base


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 24, 2016)

Mr Mime seems to have become much more common.

I've recently hatched a Vulpix, a Machop and a Voltorb from 5k eggs, none of which I'd had before. Then a I found Vulpix from my sofa. :Cool:

Recently downloaded pokemesh, which feels a bit like cheating but is very useful


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2016)

yeah 2 mr mimes popped up at home last night one after the other!
one weak and one quite decent


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2016)

had proper crap egg hatches still! nothing new


----------



## Saffy (Aug 24, 2016)

I caught a Mr Mime in my living room on Saturday.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 24, 2016)

Asia report:

Our first hotel in bangkok was a pokestop but did not really yeald any new ones.   On our return to Bangkok there was a Pokestop which was right in our hotel room which yealded about sic new ones on the space of ten minutes, ones I have never heard of in the UK.  Also it was a big hotel so there was always someone luring. Went up two level in a night. On level 18 now. None of the tedious ratattas, pidgeys etc.

Cambodia was a bit shite. No Pokemon at all on the Islands but Internet was fairly limited so not many people playing.  Phnon Phen was a bit better but generally there were very few Pokemon.

Back home, I went on a walk from Tower Bridge to Vauxhall along the rover today and caught loads includint a Dratini.  Dratinis are a bastard to catch and the first one dissapeared but another one turned up seconds later and I got the bastard! Also had a 22CP PIDGEY hatched from a 5KM egg ffs.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2016)

I cant wait for this poxy weather to cool down so I can actually leave the house. 







if your IV calculator has check boxes you now tick the ones that apply to your pokemon, basically on appraisals if they mention attack defence or stamina then tick the box before calculating


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 24, 2016)

Hatched a 1700+ Lapras


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2016)

YES BRUV


----------



## trashpony (Aug 24, 2016)

I still have only had one 10km egg, despite being nearly level 21 

I caught one of those creepy Mr Mimes in Tesco yesterday


----------



## careymariah (Aug 25, 2016)

georgiaelwiss said:


> I really appreciate your opinion. But it's not that much difficult and uneasy as you say. That's the another thing that you and your wife , both are still unable to understand the game, But it's really a fun!! You should go for training part of that game and meaning of pokemon is "pocket gadgets",Even though baby childs knows about that meaning, I think. Anyways, just try to play it again. All the best!!



Thanks for your advice dear. But that's my personal opinion that i don't like that game. Anyways you are wrong, Pokemon means pocket monsters. You can check out it on any website <spam removed - pop-sucketry left in place for entertainment porpoises - LL> and also if you insist, i will definitely try it's training part and after that share my experience here. Thanks again.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 25, 2016)

Level 21 now and 95 dudes in the pokedex. I need a couple more psyducks to evolve (the shadow of Golduck is taunting me from the pokédex) and I need a couple more Bellsprout to evolve Weepingbell. 

Would like to have 100 in the dex by the end of the week. I'm out in Manchester on Saturday night so might have some decent hunting there.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2016)

I need some pokeadvice off the elite trainer cruuuuu 

about me magikarp  I'm at 395 candy and getting THE FEAR about me eventual Gary all because I have one that is...

CP 145
HP 32
93% perfect with stats of 14/14/14

and another that is

CP 171
HP 35

IV range is 80-97%

it has three combinations, but I also get the appraisal comment that means it has at least one stat at 15, two of the combos feature 15, one is 15/14/15 97% and the other is 15/6/15 80%

which is a bit of a gamble really.

shall I power him up to see?


----------



## hegley (Aug 25, 2016)

Gamble of course!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2016)

Box 23!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm going to think about this a lot today, will wait for more advices.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 25, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I need some pokeadvice off the elite trainer cruuuuu
> 
> about me magikarp  I'm at 395 candy and getting THE FEAR about me eventual Gary all because I have one that is...
> 
> ...


Just do it. I've never bothered with any of this stats nonsense


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 25, 2016)

Speaking of stats, have you all seen the new feature?


----------



## hegley (Aug 25, 2016)

There is some weird irony about a zoo having a Pokemon Go event. (And yes, I am very tempted   ).

Pokemon Go Night at Edinburgh Zoo | Edinburgh Zoo


----------



## Glitter (Aug 25, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just do it. I've never bothered with any of this stats nonsense



Same here. I just evolve my highest CP one. I don't even understand half the stats 

Great day hunting by the lake today. Loads of goldfish, starfish, carps and enough psyducks and bellsprouts to evolve. Got 97 in the 'dex now and only that dratini taunting me from the shadows. Hopefully Manchester will have something good for me on Saturday and I think we're going to Harrogate tomorrow so might find some new stuff there too


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Aug 25, 2016)

Power up the flat bodied slimy fucker.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2016)

mine seems to be slower and crashing more in last few days 
level 22 and 70 something in deck


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2016)

am still giving it deep consideration, gonna ponder it further over chinese food


----------



## hegley (Aug 25, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> am still giving it deep consideration, gonna ponder it further over chinese food


*drums fingers; looks at watch*


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 25, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Level 21 now and 95 dudes in the pokedex. I need a couple more psyducks to evolve (the shadow of Golduck is taunting me from the pokédex) and I need a couple more Bellsprout to evolve Weepingbell.
> 
> Would like to have 100 in the dex by the end of the week. I'm out in Manchester on Saturday night so might have some decent hunting there.



Good luck in Manchester. Tentacreuls are all over the city centre at the moment. And I found Mr mime in Piccadilly gardens the other day. I also found a victreebell on oxford road, on the way home from hospital so that cheered me right up. 

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 25, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I need some pokeadvice off the elite trainer cruuuuu
> 
> about me magikarp  I'm at 395 candy and getting THE FEAR about me eventual Gary all because I have one that is...
> 
> ...



I would power him up to get a more accurate reading. Defo.

4 times will give you a perfect reading and then you can be sure you are making the right desicion. 

You only need a few more magikarp but it is a proper graft to get enough to evolve so make the best of it so then you will have no regrets.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 25, 2016)

BOOM LADS!!!!!!

I powered up the magikarp twice and he is only 97.8% perfection isnt it with stats of 15/14/15


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 25, 2016)

Great news


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 26, 2016)

renamed him 'ANGRY GARY' 

hes gonna be a champion warrior

this is well sicker than tamagotchi


----------



## trashpony (Aug 26, 2016)

Finally managed to evolve an Exeggutor. Our most powerful Pokemon - nearly 1700 cp. And a rapidash. I've got my own unicorn! 

A pikachu just appeared in my bedroom which I'm taking as a good omen for our trip to Belgium tomorrow


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 26, 2016)

I stil haven't got a pikachu. However, I am getting better at taking gyms - even with my fairly puny team of critters.  Not for long, obv, but it's nice seeing my big fat clefable slowly pirouetting atop a gym.  

I've just hit level 17.  I have sixty-something critters in my pokedex.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 26, 2016)

I aint done gyms yet, might do some later 

going on a pokemission later hatching eggs and evolutions w/ lucky egg  gonna get onto level 24

I'm on 93 in pokedex


----------



## trashpony (Aug 27, 2016)

We are Centerparcs in Belgium. 4 th venonat I've caught in our house.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 27, 2016)

98 in the pokédex. Hope to have 100 by the end of the day


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2016)

Reached lvl 20 - got two incubators!


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 27, 2016)

Hatched a machop and a lickiting out of 5k eggs yesterday. 2 new pokemon in my collection. On 105 now! Was well chuffed. Well worth the walk. 10k egg gave me a magmar. So got 3 of them now. Vaguely disappointing as I have found 10k eggs to be really rare.

Got more eggs to hatch so am off on a hatching mission today.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 27, 2016)

Almost at lvl 23 now. 94 in the Dex.


----------



## Callie (Aug 27, 2016)

Oooooooh ninetails! I want!


----------



## Callie (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm in a pub with nice beers and a pokestops....and low battery.....and I've already topped up from my battery pack


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 27, 2016)

I know! I just evolved the ninetails today. So fancy!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 27, 2016)

Callie said:


> I'm in a pub with nice beers and a pokestops....and low battery.....and I've already topped up from my battery pack




I have recently flirted with the idea of buying a back up back up battery 

Do you have a charger? Could you ask the pub if there's somewhere you could plug it in? Desperate times and that


----------



## scifisam (Aug 27, 2016)

Am in Norfolk and just took my first gym. ￼ Level 21 now but only 65 different Pokemon.


----------



## Callie (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't have the plug bit but there TV above the entrance might have a USB port.....


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 27, 2016)

Legoland = bare Pokemon bruv


Got me a fucking snorlax init 1670 something ! 

Left him at the gym on the door


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm going to Hampton Court Palace tomorrow, am hoping for something exciting. Still haven't got a Snorlax or Lapras.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 27, 2016)

Level 24 today 

97 types caught.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 27, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I have recently flirted with the idea of buying a back up back up battery


Thought about it, did it


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2016)

almost lasted the whole stretch at a city centre gym! kicked out with 7 mins to go 
still only 71/2 in deck


----------



## aqua (Aug 28, 2016)

bees made me laugh yesterday, I have been doing the IV stats thing and stuck my gyradas in the gym - he came up to me after battling it to tell me it was a demon fighter  Yes, I KNOW YOU TWAT


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Aug 29, 2016)

I hatched a 1747 snorlax aka FATMANSWAG


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Ranbay (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 29, 2016)

You wait ages for a Mr Mime and then two turn up in the same place on the same day


----------



## trashpony (Aug 29, 2016)

Finally! A 10k egg. Second ever  

It'd better bloody be good  

Centerparcs Belgium is a hotbed of venonats and weedles. We now have 9 Pokemon* with over 1k CP. 

* Pokemon, not Pokemons. As the foal told me, prefacing it pityingly: Don't take this the wrong way, Mum ...


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2016)

Since Friday afternoon I've gone up two and s bit levels, and added 12 new critters to th pokedex. This is cos I did two return trips from se26 to the west end/ south bank, and hung out near multiple lures on two occasions.  

Which makes me think, anyone commuting into town by bus must surely be on level 27 by now.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2016)

Btw.  Somerset house.  Phone signal is best in the foyer bit between the river and the fountains, and you can hunt from lures at four different pokestops.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 29, 2016)

My plan to hunt in Manchester was scuppered by cider. I hatched a few eggs though. All shite. One was a fucking Pidgey ffs.  

I've got a serious amount of blisters on my feet. Totes wasn't worth it for a Pidgey


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 29, 2016)

Hatched a 10k egg today. Kabuto. I didn't have one, but still. Disappointing.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 29, 2016)

Also, saw a Porygon on my radar and couldn't get it because I was putting my child to bed


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Also, saw a Porygon on my radar and couldn't get it because I was putting my child to bed


I hatched a porygon the other day, which might be my favourite hatch.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 29, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Hatched a 10k egg today. Kabuto. I didn't have one, but still. Disappointing.


Why disappointing? New is good!


----------



## BigTom (Aug 29, 2016)

level 25  110 in the pokedex, got an ekans to evolve and can evolve a machop to get 2 more but am waiting to use my lucky egg before I evolve the ekans and hope to get up to 125 machop candy to evolve both forms at the same time from the best machop I catch (local park is a nest atm, caught 6 tonight and am at 91 candy with a 621cp machop, but it's only 38.4% average IV so I expect I'll catch a better one before I get to 125 candy - as long as I manage it before the nests change again, I didn't make it with the abras).


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 29, 2016)

I powered up my snorlax, he's now 2010 and called 'UliftBro?'


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 29, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I hatched a porygon the other day, which might be my favourite hatch.




I hatched one too, his CP was like 9something

ridiculous hatch


----------



## ska invita (Aug 29, 2016)

BigTom said:


> level 25  110 in the pokedex, got an ekans to evolve and can evolve a machop to get 2 more but am waiting to use my lucky egg before I evolve the ekans and hope to get up to 125 machop candy to evolve both forms at the same time from the best machop I catch (local park is a nest atm, caught 6 tonight and am at 91 candy with a 621cp machop, but it's only 38.4% average IV so I expect I'll catch a better one before I get to 125 candy - as long as I manage it before the nests change again, I didn't make it with the abras).


thats easy for you to say


----------



## scifisam (Aug 29, 2016)

Got from level 21 to 22 today mostly by evolving tons of things with a magic egg on. Finally a use for my millions of pidgeys and ratatas!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 29, 2016)

I caught a crab which is CP501 so I've called him Levi


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 30, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why disappointing? New is good!


Because I wanted a Lapras or Snorlax!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 30, 2016)

Ooh, you get loads of prizes for reaching level 20!  2 new incubators? 2 lucky eggs? ULTRA balls that look like wasps? Coooooooool. 

Plus, i just caught my first magnetty critter from the comfort of my mate's sofa.


----------



## strung out (Aug 30, 2016)

I just hatched an 85% IV Snorlax!

Level 25, 116 in the Pokedex.


----------



## antimata (Aug 30, 2016)

children.....


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 30, 2016)

you mean...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 30, 2016)

oh yeh I evolved my magikarp he turned into a 1916 gary but he has twister move which is a bit shit


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2016)

Fucking gary


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 30, 2016)

That's awesome. I only have one machop that I hatched from an egg. Was well chuffed to get a new one but not got a chance of evolving him.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 30, 2016)

Going to the Welsh coast tomorrow so hoping to find some new pokemon. 

Am just on level 24 and have got 104, finding it very hard to find new ones now but I have got two 10k eggs waiting to hatch so hoping I get lucky with that.

Was reading an article that showed you a really cool way to get rare pokemon. If you go about 2k from any spawn points and light incense it pulls the pokemon randomly from the whole list rather then from nearby spawn points so you end up with really food Pokemons. Might go on a boat trip to try it.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Aug 30, 2016)

Left Mr Johnson in charge of my phone to look for Pokémon in the pub last night. He got all excited because he thought he had found a gyrados so I got excited too but it turned out he had found one in a gym. Bless him.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 30, 2016)

Grace Johnson said:


> That's awesome. I only have one machop that I hatched from an egg. Was well chuffed to get a new one but not got a chance of evolving him.



I only had one or two that I'd caught before the nest in my local park changed and started spitting them out - caught half a dozen in half an hour or so last night and am planning to go back this evening and hope to get the 6 more I need to evolve the machamp. Then I guess I wait and see what the nest changes to once they change them again.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 30, 2016)

3 eggs today, all shite


----------



## Glitter (Aug 30, 2016)

Evolved a voltorb into an electrode today. 99 in the dex. Need one more Staryu to evolve that and I'm close with a couple more. 

I've had 3 10k eggs so far and every one was an elektrabuzz. That's a bit shit. 

Planning on a walk down the canal tomorrow to get my starfish on. Most of my new schizz comes from hatching or evolution these days. I do get excited when I see a blacked out one in sightings but it rarely comes to anything.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 30, 2016)

UliftBro? is king of a gym


----------



## trashpony (Aug 30, 2016)

We're 97 in the dex

Now have 11 1k plus Pokemon. 

My battery charger has stopped charging my phone (though it charges other things) so went into town to buy a bought a new lead and charger. I'm on holiday at Centerparcs - took me 15 mins just to walk to the car


----------



## aqua (Aug 30, 2016)

We've been away and before we came home I stuck two monsters in two gyms. All week they've been yellow, so I'm hopeful I might last overnight I them. I put them in before 10 this morning and they're still there 

Other than that I'm doing really crap. Really lagging behind bees and pickle now  they get better hatches and monsters appearing  bastards


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 30, 2016)

A good day today. 4 new monsters in the dex, including completing my set of all three Evee evolves 

Have also got my Lapras pas 1900 CP  It's a beast


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm still in those two gyms  collected my second bonus!

Wish there was a way to view the gym though, who else is in it etc. It's the one thing I think is really missing.


----------



## strung out (Aug 31, 2016)

I picked up a 1,900 CP Dragonite on my walk to work this morning! Just sitting there in the middle of the road. Took me 5 mins and about 30 balls to catch it, but well chuffed


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2016)

Can I just stick a Pokemon in a Gym and leave it there? not fight? or is the fighting done automatically?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 31, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Can I just stick a Pokemon in a Gym and leave it there? not fight? or is the fighting done automatically?



you leave it there, and peolpe have to fight it to win the gym, you can also fight it to build up the gym level, normaly i drop one in, collect the coins and fuck off


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2016)

ta


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 31, 2016)

I hatched another pikachu last night


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2016)

My slowpoke, that was the top IV and stats, is now a pathetic thing after I evolved it  fucking twat. I've wasted all that candy on nothing.

I thought they kept their stats/IV when evolved?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 31, 2016)

it depends if it was narrowed down so min avg and max are all the same percentage, if not then it can change because the variables are wider an average IV is not an exact IV

the calculator should tell you how many combinations of stats are in your IV percentage ranges if it's a lot like over 5 or so you'll have to potentially do more power ups to narrow it down and then sometimes powering up wont affect it, a few of mine are between two combinations still despite multiple power ups

ideally you want the minimum, average and maximum to all be the same percentage, then you will see one combination of stats which your specific pokemon has - this is the IV it will keep

I have a D maths GCSE it taught me all i needed to know  maybe I'm just good at percentages because of drug habits, - no wait , thats fractions


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm just really fucked off because I hate the slowbro anyway I think  stupid fucking monster. It got churned out of spite


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't play, but I did translate a voice over script today which may be of interest... or not  Pokemon Go trainers of all things. They vibrate and help you find - err - things in the game. If the channel post a video I'll link to that too. There's even a cash-in game by the Russian tourist board - had that the other day.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok I whacked a magmar CP 1101 in a gym in the park. He has been there an hour now.

Also evolved an eevie into a 1400 CP Vaperon and caught three new ones in t space of ten minutes.
Diglett which is a mole thing
Omantye
Bulbasaur 

Also caught a geodude


----------



## Saffy (Aug 31, 2016)

Went to Asda today and caught a pysduck which means I can finally evolve into a golduck.
Walked for ages today but my 10k egg has stuck on 9.8k.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2016)

caught first new one for a while
a Mankey
on 72 now


----------



## hegley (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## scifisam (Aug 31, 2016)

Can't like something that's misspelt pokemon, but yeah. Getting a bit fed up of the escapees.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like my magmar got booted from the gym. What does it mean when there is a grey line underneath instead of a green line?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Looks like my magmar got booted from the gym. What does it mean when there is a grey line underneath instead of a green line?


Needs healing.

Use revive and/or potions.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh shit. Thanks


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2016)

Now fully healed. My first go at a gym. Traumatic. *Hugs Magmar*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally breaking the Hypno stranglehold on my top monster list


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2016)

How did you get your lapras that hardcore? Mine is embarrassing

ETA fuck Hypnos


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2016)

Fingers said:


> How did you get your lapras that hardcore? Mine is embarrassing


Hatched at 1700+, then just powered it up a few times.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 31, 2016)

I just found a jigglypuff. I love them. 

Whenever I find one I talk to it.  "Jigglypuff!  Hello, Jigglypuff. You're very cute - do you want to come and live with me, baby?"


Oh dear


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I just found a jigglypuff. I love them.
> 
> Whenever I find one I talk to it.  "Jigglypuff!  Hello, Jigglypuff. You're very cute - do you want to come and live with me, baby?"
> 
> ...


My 5 year old daughter is the same


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 31, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I just found a jigglypuff. I love them.
> 
> Whenever I find one I talk to it.  "Jigglypuff!  Hello, Jigglypuff. You're very cute - do you want to come and live with me, baby?"
> 
> ...


Jigglypuff is my favourite pokemon too


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2016)

My favourite


----------



## scifisam (Aug 31, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I just found a jigglypuff. I love them.
> 
> Whenever I find one I talk to it.  "Jigglypuff!  Hello, Jigglypuff. You're very cute - do you want to come and live with me, baby?"
> 
> ...


I feel guilty sending pokemon to the professor because they're so cute. Except ratatas, the vicious bastards.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 31, 2016)

scifisam said:


> I feel guilty sending pokemon to the professor because they're so cute.


You know the candy you get back? Ground up Pokemon. The Professor has a giant mincing machine, critters go in, candies come out


----------



## Fingers (Aug 31, 2016)

Just found one i had not got in the garden but the cat jumped up on me and I lost it


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 1, 2016)

I've got two 10k eggs on and seven 5k's waiting til the 10's are on 5 then gonna lucky egg it

going therapy in central london tomorrow and have already planned a hunt route


----------



## Grace Johnson (Sep 1, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 91814
> 
> My favourite



My favourite too now. Was delighted when I hatched one. I kept pressing its picture so it blows a raspberry and giggling.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 1, 2016)

Definitely not a cash-in, these interactive trainers. The vibrating soles do sound good though 

LUXE.TV

Carry on...


----------



## Callie (Sep 1, 2016)

I caught...not hatched a snorlax. 1550CP

Ain't no thing


----------



## BigTom (Sep 1, 2016)

Caught a snorlax, hatched a sandshrew to evolve a sandslash and hatched a kabuto today for 3 new ones  up to 119 now but still no charmanders!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 1, 2016)

Went to the zoo today and it was an eevee haven! 
Hatched my 10k egg finally and it was a Hitmonlee with a CP of 626.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 1, 2016)

Our 10k egg is an aerodactyl with 1200 cp

Lots of eevees here so evolved a jolteon to go with our volteon. I want a flareon to go with it. 

Going to NYC next month and v excited about the Pokemon opportunities


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 1, 2016)

I got a hitmonlee out of an egg cp 812 tho

the other one was a dratini  I need to check IV's my other one is 75 iirc

gonna have a walk round the block in a bit cus I've got a new load of 5k eggs on 4.3 atm and I just want them all hatched already cus I wanna get on level 25


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 1, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Caught a snorlax, hatched a sandshrew to evolve a sandslash and hatched a kabuto today for 3 new ones  up to 119 now but still no charmanders!




I need to hatch a charmander desperately because I have 125 candy now and they are all shitty.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 1, 2016)

I have a 171 charmeleon


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 1, 2016)

:|

mines gonna evolve like...

Charmander > CharManDem > ManLikeChar


----------



## Fingers (Sep 2, 2016)

Hit level 18 today. It had been about four weeks since I have had any thing even remotely interesting from Pokestops. No happy eggs, no lures, no 10km eggs, fuck all apart from balls and potion.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2016)

I did 26,500 steps today. I am FUCKED, gonna have to sleep, only thing I have tomorrow is a hair cut, all I have to do is get there and back and it's just shoreditch


----------



## BigTom (Sep 2, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Hit level 18 today. It had been about four weeks since I have had any thing even remotely interesting from Pokestops. No happy eggs, no lures, no 10km eggs, fuck all apart from balls and potion.



You don't get lucky eggs or lures from stops, you get them from leveling up (you'll get more at level 20 and you also get ultraballs iirc at that point).


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2016)

I powered up me GARY last night, his CP is now 1992 and he is renamed to GARY OLDSKOOL


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Hatched my 10k egg finally and it was a Hitmonlee with a CP of 626.





pengaleng said:


> I got a hitmonlee out of an egg cp 812 tho



SHITMONLEE


----------



## aqua (Sep 2, 2016)

I am STILL in those gyms  that's 3 days now  only I'm fucked because it's my best two monsters  If I'd have thought I'd still be there I'd have stuck something else in!

Everything I'm catching atm is just shit  crap stats, crap IV, crap everything


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2016)

How can you still be in two gyms?! The longest I've ever been in one is 10 hours


----------



## aqua (Sep 2, 2016)

trashpony said:


> How can you still be in two gyms?! The longest I've ever been in one is 10 hours


because they're in a tiny little village near Looe in Cornwall


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2016)

I did loads of walking yesterday but didn't have the app open.

What a waste of a day.


----------



## strung out (Sep 2, 2016)

I would give anything for a Hitmonlee right now 

I'm on 118 in my Pokedex right now and apart from the unavailable ones and a few Pokemon I'm saving up candy to evolve to, the only ones I've never seen are Hitmonlee, Lickitung, Lapras and Omanyte.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 2, 2016)

Ohh I have 2 Omanyte!


----------



## strung out (Sep 2, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Ohh I have 2 Omanyte!


Hand them over


----------



## Saffy (Sep 2, 2016)

This is the only bit of gloating I can do btw as the rest of my pokémon are a bit pants.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 2, 2016)

I've had like three omanytes, my first ten k egg was a lapras 

you can have my shitmonlee


----------



## Glitter (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm in two gyms and I've been in one for three days now!!

Hatched a load of stuff yesterday, evolved a couple of things and hatched another exeggcute which meant I could evolve an exeggcutor


----------



## Fingers (Sep 2, 2016)

Dulwich park is infested with omanyte picked up about eight today and six yesterday


----------



## Fingers (Sep 2, 2016)

My Vaperon had been in the local gym for eight hours now


----------



## trashpony (Sep 2, 2016)

We have 101 pokemon now! Caught a Grimer at the bottom of our road (now back now) and hatched a Growlithe so that we could evolve an Arcanine.

Very chuffed. And lots of really cool things on the nearby list too (I think it's rubbish but it does tell you what's going to spawn)


----------



## Fingers (Sep 2, 2016)

Just discovered the huge amount to of pidgey and rattata candy I have collected can evolve them, transfer them off and gain 500xp a go. Should speed through level 18 and part of 19


----------



## scifisam (Sep 2, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Just discovered the huge amount to of pidgey and rattata candy I have collected can evolve them, transfer them off and gain 500xp a go. Should speed through level 18 and part of 19



If you have a magic egg throw it down and then evolve them. Best use of it.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 2, 2016)

scifisam said:


> If you have a magic egg throw it down and then evolve them. Best use of it.


This is what I did to get through level 17!


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 2, 2016)

Hatched a CP960 Tangela from a 5k egg today. Happy with that. Makes up for the CP200 Drowsy the day before


----------



## Fingers (Sep 3, 2016)

Earned my first ten coins so he must have been in there 20 hours. Woke up this morning to find him fainted and those blue Bastards have taken over.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 3, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Earned my first ten coins so he must have been in there 20 hours. Woke up this morning to find him fainted and those blue Bastards have taken over.



To earn coins you have to claim them, by going to the shop and pressing the shield button in the top right - you'll get 10 coins and 500 dust for every gym you are in at that point in time, then have to wait 21hrs to claim again. You don't get them automatically and you don't get any extra bonus for being there 21hrs, just that you don't have to retake the gym.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 3, 2016)

BigTom said:


> To earn coins you have to claim them, by going to the shop and pressing the shield button in the top right - you'll get 10 coins and 500 dust for every gym you are in at that point in time, then have to wait 21hrs to claim again. You don't get them automatically and you don't get any extra bonus for being there 21hrs, just that you don't have to retake the gym.



Ah in that case he did not make 21 hours then :-(


----------



## Fingers (Sep 3, 2016)

So currently the candidate I have is

Pidgey 237. Can be evolved twice so 2000xp a pop with happy egg  total 40000xp

Rattatta 397  33000xp
Spearow 241 20000xp
Can both be evolved once so 1000xp with happy egg. 


So roughly 93k xp I was sitting on!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 3, 2016)

Fingers said:


> So currently the candidate I have is
> 
> Pidgey 237. Can be evolved twice so 2000xp a pop with happy egg  total 40000xp
> 
> ...



I think you've got those sums wrong.
500xp per evolution or 1,000xp with a lucky egg, unless you've not yet evolved them in which case you get another 500xp (or 1,000xp) for getting a new pokemon.
I dunno where the 40,000xp or 33,000xp or 20,000xp numbers have come from, unless you are saying you have 40 pidgeys, 33 rats and 20 spearows - I've seen someone somewhere talking about 60 evolutions max due to the time it takes for the evolution animation to play I guess so you won't be able to evolve all of them even if you do actually have that many and that many candies.

If you want to rush XP with evolutions, you need to evolve as many pidgeys into pidgeottoes as possible, not do the second evolution as this costs 50 candy instead of 12. Save up pidgies until you have a load of them and candies then evolve and transfer them all until you run out of them/time with your lucky egg.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 3, 2016)

Pidgey Cost 12 candies to evolve but the next evolution costs 50 candies. 

So it's better to evolve 5 Pidgey (60 candies) for 2.5k (5K with lucky egg) than 1 Pidgey and 1 Pigeotto which only equals 1k (62 candies).


----------



## Grace Johnson (Sep 3, 2016)

Had a great time in wales playing pokemon with my little brother. Added 3 new pokemon. Found a diglet and evolved a jigglypuff into a wigglytuff. And the 10k egg I got in Llandudno hatched a onix.

Think its awesome how different pokemon live in different areas. Found machops in Llandudno and loads of eevees and Mr mimes and nidorans in conwy castle. 

I think eggs are linked to the area too, the 10k eggs I have found near mine have been 80% magmars. Got 4 of them. But trips to other places have got me an aerodactyl, the onix and a kabuto.

We found a level 8 gym last night so we went out to level it up at 1 in the morning. Me and my brother have both got pokemon on now, its level ten so hopefully they will be there a while and my 2050 snorlax is king of the gym!!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 3, 2016)

I just evolved an eevee that I'd renamed Pyro and it's evolved into a vaporeon  I closed and restarted the app as well. I wonder if this means the name change trick doesn't work anymore? I've already got two vaporeons, I wanted a better flareon


----------



## Fingers (Sep 3, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I just evolved an eevee that I'd renamed Pyro and it's evolved into a vaporeon  I closed and restarted the app as well. I wonder if this means the name change trick doesn't work anymore? I've already got two vaporeons, I wanted a better flareon



It only works once for each of the three, then it goes random (so i read somewhere)


----------



## aqua (Sep 3, 2016)

One of my monsters is still in Cornwall  but the other got kicked out 

At least my top monster is back

We went to cannon hill park this morning and caught one machop. Bah.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 3, 2016)

I hope you left before it started raining heavily and didn't get soaked as well.


----------



## aqua (Sep 3, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I hope you left before it started raining heavily and didn't get soaked as well.


Yeah, about that 

Sorry bees  at least we know all our waterproof coats are


----------



## Fingers (Sep 3, 2016)

My vaporeon is currently occupying Herne Hill station whilst I have a pint across the road


----------



## Fingers (Sep 3, 2016)

Got kicked out of the the gym by a fucking slowbro ffs. Anyway battered it and took it back. First gym win. Never noticed if I got xp for it


----------



## BigTom (Sep 4, 2016)

Finally got a Charmander, hatched from an egg rather than caught but at least it's there now.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 4, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Finally got a Charmander, hatched from an egg rather than caught but at least it's there now.





omg I neeeeed this  

you lucky cunt


----------



## Grace Johnson (Sep 4, 2016)

The new update looks awesome

You will be able to have a pokemon as your mate and they will wander around with you and will earn you candies which is great because I have some evolutions to do from eggs I have hatched and never seen in the wild. 

Niantic reveals Buddy Pokemon are coming in the next Pokemon Go update


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2016)

Just hatched an eevee from a 10k egg, but it did allow me to facilitate my final version of the eevee evolution.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 4, 2016)

Boom. Level 20 and new goodies to play with


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2016)

So, working in Leeds.

Good - can access 4 pokestops from my hotel room

Bad - even more fucking Drowsees here than back at home


----------



## Callie (Sep 5, 2016)

I'll be in Leeds at the weekend. Tell me where the good stuff is!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2016)

Callie said:


> I'll be in Leeds at the weekend. Tell me where the good stuff is!


Like Drowsies? Come to Leeds.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2016)

Poor fucker: 









> On Saturday, Russian officials announced that atheist vlogger Ruslan Sokolovsky has been detained for two months for “inciting hatred” and “insulting religious feelings” after posting a video of himself playing Pokémon Go inside a historic cathedral. He reportedly faces up to five years in jail if convicted.





Because Mr God was offended. Or something. 

http://gizmodo.com/russian-blogger-charged-with-inciting-hatred-after-play-1786177309


----------



## Callie (Sep 5, 2016)

S'all that evolution innit. God ain't having none of it


----------



## Fingers (Sep 5, 2016)

Jeez!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2016)

So I finally caved and downloaded the app yesterday.  I'm now level 6 

I do live a bit in the sticks so the nearest gym is right on my horizon.  It was occupied by my team with a 2000+ somethingorother.  I stuck in a CP13 psyduck to help   Will this mean anything, what happens now?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 5, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> So I finally caved and downloaded the app yesterday.  I'm now level 6
> 
> I do live a bit in the sticks so the nearest gym is right on my horizon.  It was occupied by my team with a 2000+ somethingorother.  I stuck in a CP13 psyduck to help   Will this mean anything, what happens now?



It will get totally battered and returned  to you a a bad state. You will need to revive to make him better and then potions to get his health up.  Poor bastard!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2016)

Fingers said:


> It will get totally battered and returned  to you a a bad state. You will need to revive to make him better and then potions to get his health up.  Poor bastard!



Or I could just send him to the prof for culling, right?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 5, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> Or I could just send him to the prof for culling, right?



Yeah probably the kindest way really.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2016)

I caught 5 evees today.   They're only uncommon in the card game, but they're rare in Go, right?

Another Q.  I've got all these low CP pokemon.  They're never going to amount to much, right?  And i should just trade them in for candies.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2016)

What happens if I evolve my crappy cp135 evee?   Should I just not bother and wait until I've caught a bigger one at a higher level?

What if I evolve him when Im a higher level?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2016)

Fingers said:


> It will get totally battered and returned  to you a a bad state. You will need to revive to make him better and then potions to get his health up.  Poor bastard!


Oooh.  He's still there and I have 10 shiny coins!  Result


----------



## BigTom (Sep 5, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> Oooh.  He's still there and I have 10 shiny coins!  Result



You can claim coins every 21hrs for having pokemon in gyms, chances of him staying there that long are pretty small but if you're in the sticks there might not be many other players around and you might stay there for a while. Yes, you can send knackered pokemon to the professor same as if they had full HP - I use weak drowzees/pidgeots/raticates/golbats when I'm doing a gym run to get coins, then transfer them away once they get beaten rather than using potions up to heal them.

You can keep or transfer your low CP pokemon. There's no point in powering any up until you are up to level 20 because you'll level up fairly quickly up til that point and catch wild pokemon that are stronger anyway, and you just waste dust and candy. You want to evolve them for xp though and remember to use the lucky egg / pidgey farming XP trick (catch a load of pidgeys, they only need 12 candies to evolve so you can evolve one for every 3ish you catch and get loads of XP).
You probably want to keep hold of the eevee candy, if you happen to be somewhere where they are spawning regularly then you'll get better ones as you level up and will want to power them up. There's a naming trick to evolve it into vaporeon (rename as Rainer, needs capitalising), jolteon (Sparky) or Flareon (Pyro) but if you decide to evolve one for the XP you probably want to not rename it as you can only use the naming trick once for each evolution then it's random. It doesn't matter if you level up, the pokemon you've caught remain the same.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2016)

BigTom said:


> You can claim coins every 21hrs for having pokemon in gyms, chances of him staying there that long are pretty small but if you're in the sticks there might not be many other players around and you might stay there for a while. Yes, you can send knackered pokemon to the professor same as if they had full HP - I use weak drowzees/pidgeots/raticates/golbats when I'm doing a gym run to get coins, then transfer them away once they get beaten rather than using potions up to heal them.
> 
> You can keep or transfer your low CP pokemon. There's no point in powering any up until you are up to level 20 because you'll level up fairly quickly up til that point and catch wild pokemon that are stronger anyway, and you just waste dust and candy. You want to evolve them for xp though and remember to use the lucky egg / pidgey farming XP trick (catch a load of pidgeys, they only need 12 candies to evolve so you can evolve one for every 3ish you catch and get loads of XP).
> You probably want to keep hold of the eevee candy, if you happen to be somewhere where they are spawning regularly then you'll get better ones as you level up and will want to power them up. There's a naming trick to evolve it into vaporeon (rename as Rainer, needs capitalising), jolteon (Sparky) or Flareon (Pyro) but if you decide to evolve one for the XP you probably want to not rename it as you can only use the naming trick once for each evolution then it's random. It doesn't matter if you level up, the pokemon you've caught remain the same.



Cheers, really useful!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 5, 2016)

We went on a walk along the coast today at a place which a couple of people on my local facebook P Go site had recommended. Put on two lots of incense and in a 5km walk (there and back), we caught/hatched 73 pokemon including a Kadabra, a Grimer and a Hitmonlee. Kadabra is a new addition to the pokedex. And another 10k egg - our 3rd


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2016)

was in Portmeirion and could've easy taken the gym i could see on wifi if mobile data worked to get the extra few feet 
shit 5 days wrt playing


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2016)

ddraig said:


> was in Portmeirion and could've easy taken the gym i could see on wifi if mobile data worked to get the extra few feet
> shit 5 days wrt playing


you went to festival number 5 then too


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2016)

no 6! 
yes, luckily didn't pay and got to park somewhere concrete!
did you go?


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2016)

ddraig said:


> no 6!
> yes, luckily didn't pay and got to park somewhere concrete!
> did you go?


No a friend at work did though she said it wasn't one of the better ones this year


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 6, 2016)

I saw a drowzee bumming a clefairy in greenwich park on sunday 

it's why I've been a bit quiet.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 6, 2016)

Just caught an 855cp Growlithe which was the last I needed to evolve my first Arcanine, 2019 cp


----------



## Callie (Sep 6, 2016)

Never seen a growlithe in the wild  I want a big cat dog


----------



## trashpony (Sep 6, 2016)

Callie said:


> Never seen a growlithe in the wild  I want a big cat dog


Pokemon are so regional! There's one on my nearby list right now - you'll have to come down here 

Finally, we caught the bulbasaur we needed to evolve an ivysaur. Also evolved an Arbok. Nearly got enough for a Nidoqueen. Without the foal 'helping' today, I've caught 30 pokemon in about an hour and still have quite a lot of pokeballs left. Hurrah for school


----------



## hegley (Sep 6, 2016)

trashpony said:


> we needed to evolve an ivysaur. Also evolved an Arbok. Nearly got enough for a Nidoqueen.


You're just making Pokemon names up now! I've never seen or heard of any of those. 
Today I hatched 2 x2k eggs. The first one was a pidgey ... and the second one was a weedle. FML!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 6, 2016)

hegley said:


> You're just making Pokemon names up now! I've never seen or heard of any of those.
> Today I hatched 2 x2k eggs. The first one was a pidgey ... and the second one was a weedle. FML!


I have a 9 year old assistant who is v familiar with all things pokemon 

Ivysaur - 1st evolution of Bulbasaur (which you can hatch from a 2k egg - he's a starter pokemon, as are pikachu, squirtle and charmander). Arbok - evolution of Ekans, snake pokemon. Nidoqueen is 2nd evolution of female Nidoran. 

I got 3 pidgeys from 3 out of 4 2k eggs today


----------



## trashpony (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone been using that appraise function? I just got it to evaluate the mankey I just caught. 'Room for improvement. A BIG one!' 

It has a CP of 32 and HP of 13


----------



## BigTom (Sep 6, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Has anyone been using that appraise function? I just got it to evaluate the mankey I just caught. 'Room for improvement. A BIG one!'
> 
> It has a CP of 32 and HP of 13



A Big one means it's XL sized but I dunno why they bother telling you that since it says so anyway. The rest of it refers to the IVs which can be high because they are not level dependent, CP and HP are level dependent (ie: high level = high CP + HP), so the appraisal will say a pokemon is good or shit (in this case more towards shit than good) by its IVs.
You can raise the level of a pokemon by powering up, but you can't change the IVs. They don't make massive difference but if you're choosing between two similar level and CP/HP pokemon then this can tell you which has the higher IVs and is likely to evolve into a better pokemon (amount of dust needed to power up tells you the level roughly, higher the level the more dust you need). The moves they have are more important than the IVs anyway and you can't know that until you've evolved them.


----------



## hegley (Sep 6, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I got 3 pidgeys from 3 out of 4 2k eggs today


Now that does suck. I haven't had anything decent out of an egg for a while now. And since the Fringe has finished Edinburgh seems to have turned into a bit of a drowzee/pidgey ghetto.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 6, 2016)

I got a Diglet (new to me) and a Pikachu out of eggs today. And caught 4 more Pikachus. Two more and I'll enough for a Raichu


----------



## trashpony (Sep 6, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I got a Diglet (new to me) and a Pikachu out of eggs today. And caught 4 more Pikachus. Two more and I'll enough for a Raichu


I have a raichu but it's crap. I caught it and now I want to evolve my better pikachus but bloody E keeps using all the pikachu candy powering up the crap one


----------



## BigTom (Sep 6, 2016)

hegley said:


> Now that does suck. I haven't had anything decent out of an egg for a while now. And since the Fringe has finished Edinburgh seems to have turned into a bit of a drowzee/pidgey ghetto.



I think what you get out of eggs depends on what spawns near the stop you got it from, so if you keep hitting up the same stops, you'll likely keep getting the same pokemon. I know I get a lot of the same from eggs, I reckon because I have a stop outside my house, if I don't pay attention I just get all my eggs from there and keep getting the same, when I remember to make an effort and stop hitting up the stop outside my house, leaving egg slots free and collecting them in town, or at the university, I get different ones. Still get pidgeys/drowzees/rats/bats/caterpies/widgeys from 2k eggs and not many pikachus/charmander/bulbasours/geodudes but more variety at the 5k level, don't get enough 10k ones to be sure but I think from the ones at my home stop I've got 3 eevees and 2 magmars, whereas I've had more variety from other stops (pinsir, kabuto, syther; can't remember if there have been others)


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 6, 2016)

I concur. My Pikachu egg hatched right by a Pikachu nest.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2016)

Well, I haven't caught anything or hit a stop since I returned to work on Monday.  At this rate I suspect my Pokemon days may be dwindling.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 6, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Well, I haven't caught anything or hit a stop since I returned to work on Monday.  At this rate I suspect my Pokemon days may be dwindling.


I'm not surprised. It's a hobby for the ambulant workshy


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 7, 2016)

anyone seen the new buddy system yet?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 7, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I have a raichu but it's crap. I caught it and now I want to evolve my better pikachus but bloody E keeps using all the pikachu candy powering up the crap one


I've only had one pikachu from an egg and haven't seen any out and about.  

Bloody kids not getting the game [emoji35]


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 7, 2016)

I put my UliftBro? in a gym last night and man is still there 

I love that the kids have gone back to school so we can all play the game properly


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 7, 2016)

Two days and Level 12 already 

Limited by balls, as things spawn near my house regularly.  No pokestops outside, but I've worked out that if I cycle for 25 mins I can hit 5 pokestops on the way out and 3 on the way back.

I'm racking up eevee candy for when I hit level 20.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 7, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> Two days and Level 12 already
> 
> Limited by balls, as things spawn near my house regularly.  No pokestops outside, but I've worked out that if I cycle for 25 mins I can hit 5 pokestops on the way out and 3 on the way back.
> 
> I'm racking up eevee candy for when I hit level 20.


If you can extend that by another 2 stops you get a bonus, for 10 different stops hit in a row in a 30m period, you get extra items and 100xp instead of 50


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 7, 2016)

BigTom said:


> If you can extend that by another 2 stops you get a bonus, for 10 different stops hit in a row in a 30m period, you get extra items and 100xp instead of 50



Not without cycling up a massive hill   Also, the 3 of those on the way back are the same as the way out.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 7, 2016)

fucking magikarp.

I *need* to hatch a fucking charmander soon or I;'m gonna end up losing my shit.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 7, 2016)

I've realised that I can hit 10 pokestops by walking from one end of the prom to the other - it's only about 200m.  

Dog's not very impressed though 

One more slowpoke until I get my slowbro!!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 7, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I've realised that I can hit 10 pokestops by walking from one end of the prom to the other - it's only about 200m.
> 
> Dog's not very impressed though
> 
> One more slowpoke until I get my slowbro!!



Luxury!

Dammit 

At least I'll lose weight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2016)

Coming to Apple Watch...which is nice.


.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 7, 2016)

I called one of me slowbros 'GetUrCousin'


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 8, 2016)

From a 10k egg. FUCK YOU JINX.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2016)

was thinking of giving up and then got 2 new ones in 2 days
caught a 144 Machop and hatched a 461 Vulpix
74 in deck


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> From a 10k egg. FUCK YOU JINX.



Look at what I hatched today from my 10k egg  





My 3rd ever 10k egg and that was it


----------



## Fingers (Sep 8, 2016)

Nearly on Level 21. This is how it is looking


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 8, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Look at what I hatched today from my 10k egg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've fucking caught better jynx than that. piss take.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 8, 2016)

Caught a 400cp Mr Mime today.  And my first jigglypuff and eggxecute .  Now level 13.  I'd have hit 20 by now if there was a pokestop outside my door!

Waiting to catch an eevee with >400CP so I can evolve it into a >1000cp.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 8, 2016)

make sure it's got good IV's you dont wanna be evolving something whack that wont take gyms or defend them 

I'm gonna start going through my pokemon  got loads of new evolves in the pipeline


----------



## trashpony (Sep 10, 2016)

Finally got to evolve a Slowbro! 

I'm on a local fb pokemon go group and I highly recommend joining one - I don't post because it's embarrassing   but I've found loads of useful tips of good spots to hunt. 
 And that the buddy update has been released! But on Android only so far afaict


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 11, 2016)

I've got bang on the pokemon cartoon, it's fucking sick.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 11, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Finally got to evolve a Slowbro!
> 
> I'm on a local fb pokemon go group and I highly recommend joining one - I don't post because it's embarrassing   but I've found loads of useful tips of good spots to hunt.
> And that the buddy update has been released! But on Android only so far afaict


No update for me (and I'm on Android) 

But I did level up to 24 yesterday.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 11, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Finally got to evolve a Slowbro!
> 
> I'm on a local fb pokemon go group and I highly recommend joining one - I don't post because it's embarrassing   but I've found loads of useful tips of good spots to hunt.
> And that the buddy update has been released! But on Android only so far afaict



I can't get the update yet so you might get it quicker on iphone anyway! 

I've had a good week, been in a level 9 gym since last monday (was 9 yesterday lunchtime anyway, like Aqua said, would really like to be able to see) and a level 8 gym since yesterday, hopefully both will survive what looks like it'll be a nice day. Went to the uni yesterday and caught 3 pikachus and a geodude, plus hatched a voltorb to evolve an electrode which is new to me . With the buddy thing I need to find a Grimer or Muck (can't remember which is the evolved form) and then just Lapras, Chancey, Hitmonchan and Tangela and I can evolve everything else (bar the ones we can't get, the 3 other region exclusives, 5 legendarys and Ditto). I've spent my first actual money in the game and bought 8 incubators to clear a clutch of eggs and get a whole group of new ones in the hope I can hatch one of the rare ones I need


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2016)

BigTom said:


> hatched a voltorb to evolve an electrode which is new to me . With the buddy thing I need to find a Grimer or Muck (can't remember which is the evolved form)



It's so weirdly regional this game - we get so many voltorbs around here that I use them like pidgeys to get more CP with a lucky egg. Muck is the evolved one I think. 

I think some of the people who have the buddy thing already aren't downloading it from the app store but I'll wait until it appears officially. 1 candy for every km you walk though so it will be great!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 11, 2016)

trashpony said:


> It's so weirdly regional this game - we get so many voltorbs around here that I use them like pidgeys to get more CP with a lucky egg. Muck is the evolved one I think.
> 
> I think some of the people who have the buddy thing already aren't downloading it from the app store but I'll wait until it appears officially. 1 candy for every km you walk though so it will be great!



Awesome, so just 120km and I can evolve a Charizard!   because I know I'll be doing it


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 12, 2016)

I only went and hatched a fucking 98% perfect grimer isnt it 

went machop hunting in greenwich park, need a few more to get all the evolves tho

hatched a couple more oddish so now I can get a VILEPLUME 

got enough clefairy candy to get my first CLEFABLE as well


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 12, 2016)

I only just went and caught a 95% perfect fucking drowzee. I hate that cunt.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 12, 2016)

I evolved him into HenchAsFuck and he kept two psychic attacks so I levelled him up a couple times also

#deamteam


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2016)

BigTom - to prove my point, I caught 5 voltorbs in Asda just now. 

Yesterday we caught an Omastar with a CP of 1268


----------



## BigTom (Sep 12, 2016)

trashpony said:


> BigTom - to prove my point, I caught 5 voltorbs in Asda just now.
> 
> Yesterday we caught an Omastar with a CP of 1268



I wonder what you don't get that we have loads of? Drowzees? I think the only ones I might get 5 of whilst shopping would be pidgeys, bats, rats and drowzees.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 12, 2016)

I get quite a lot of eevees, zubats and venonats.  Never seen a voltorb.

I also have both hitmonchan and hitmonlee


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 12, 2016)

Argh, just found a squirtle at the bottom of my garden.  It escaped 3 great balls in a row (with a razzberry too!) then disappeared


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 12, 2016)

Was in Sheffield with work this week. Seems to be full of Ghastlys. Got enough to evolve a Haunter up to a Gengar


----------



## strung out (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll be up in Glasgow for work this week - I wonder what I can expect?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2016)

I know, from chats with trashfoal, that trashy rarely gets nidorans. From my mate's flat I'll catch a few of each gender over the course of an evening.  


I never really see ratattas.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok... In descending order of frequency

Drowzees (135)
Pidgeys (114)
Fuckbats (91)
Weedles (69)
Clefairies (52)
Spearow (51)
Krabbies (35)
Ratattas (31)
Nidoran M (27)
Nidoran F (23)
Gastly (23)

Blah
Blah
Blah

Voltorbs are almost at the bottom with only 4 sightings.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 12, 2016)

How do I get my sightings list?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 12, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> How do I get my sightings list?



if you look in the pokedex it'll tell you for each one, I don't know how you get a list up or if spanglechick went through manually?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2016)

Just had a look - we've seen:

175 pidgeys 
170 rattatas 
108 voltorbs
96 magnemites
46 zubats
25 eevees 
And 20 of each of the nidoran

We live really near HS1 so I wonder if that's why we get so many electric types?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2016)

BigTom said:


> if you look in the pokedex it'll tell you for each one, I don't know how you get a list up or if spanglechick went through manually?


Manually.  It was a displacement activity.  


trashpony said:


> Just had a look - we've seen:
> 
> 175 pidgeys
> 170 rattatas
> ...



I've only seen 2 magemites.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 12, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Just had a look - we've seen:
> 
> 175 pidgeys
> 170 rattatas
> ...



I think it's supposed to work like that, with different types more common near environments that make sense for that type (eg: water by rivers, lakes, canals; electric and fire in industrial areas; normal and fairy in residential areas or whatever) but I've been to different areas in Birmingham and it's basically all the same, except for where there happen to be nests spawning a particular type. You get more variety in the town centre than you do where I live, and consitently water types along canals but it just doesn't seem quite right, not exactly random but more like they haven't got enough markers on their map for what different places are, so they pick up water features and things like railways/stations and universities which are marked on maps but can't tell the difference between a broadly industrial, commercial or residential area. idk.

I've seen

615 Pidgeys
534 Drowzees
505 rats
277 spearow
205 zubats
94 Ghastly
80 Caterpie
65 weedle
61 purple nidoran
38 blue nidoran
19 Magnemite
13 Voltorb

edit: so yeah, drowzees are really common round here, maybe a bit more common for me than voltorbs are for you.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2016)

No one else got lots of clefairies?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 12, 2016)

I dunno what's going on with the gyms round here atm, definitely less people playing but the four gyms I can see from my house, usually 3 or 4 are red with one often yellow and occasionally blue ones. Last few days they have all been yellow, the one that is usually yellow (which is the one that got to level 10 earlier in the thread) was level 9 an hour ago, has been knocked down to level 7 now, I put myself in that a couple of days ago at level 6, and just went down the road and pumped up another gym to level 6, so now am in four high level gyms which I can hopefully keep claiming for a few days  tempted to pop out later and knock up the other two gyms a level just in case.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 12, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> No one else got lots of clefairies?



seen 40 of those - they appear in the city centre but not seen them anywhere else I don't think.


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> No one else got lots of clefairies?


Never seen one! Ever!  That makes me want one!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2016)

My clefairies hang out in crystal palace park and dulwich woods.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 12, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I've only seen 2 magemites.



I've never seen a magemite


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2016)

See a fair few of them


----------



## hegley (Sep 12, 2016)

All pretty standard here:

Drowzee 307
Pidgey 225
Rattata 147
Zubat 136
Weedle 130
Spearow 90
Krabby 68
Gastly 63
Caterpie 59
Eevee 47
Tentacool 45
Shellder 41
Nidoran♀ 39
Venonat 39
Nidoran♂ 38
Jynx 36
Clefairy 35
Geodude 34


----------



## Fingers (Sep 12, 2016)

Round here I only get Rattatas, Spearows and Pidgies. I occasionally get a Ghastley if I go outside.   Bit of a round up for around these parts

Brockwell Park: Not brilliant.  They have Drowsies which are shit though they have magic carp near the pond and I caught a Tentacruel CP900(ish)

Dulwich Park: Loads of various stuff inc Ratatta, Pidgey, Pikachus, Omanites (loads of)

South bank: Loads of water based stuff like MagiCarp, starfish things and a few Dratinis. 

Streatham Common: Shite, never go there.

Bel Air Park (West Dulwich): Drowies and shit. A Polywhirl or two

Peckham Common: Nothing too interesting

Bangkok: Load of mad shit everywhere


----------



## BigTom (Sep 12, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Round here I only get Rattatas, Spearows and Pidgies. I occasionally get a Ghastley if I go outside.   Bit of a round up for around these parts
> 
> Brockwell Park: Not brilliant.  They have Drowsies which are shit though they have magic carp near the pond and I caught a Tentacruel CP900(ish)
> 
> ...



Did you get a Far Fetch'd whilst you were out in the far east? They are that area's region exclusive, saw one in a gym at the uni this weekend, international students back I assume.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 12, 2016)

I can't find where my frequency thing is


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 12, 2016)

scifisam said:


> I can't find where my frequency thing is


Pokedex


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2016)

hegley said:


> All pretty standard here:
> 
> Drowzee 307
> Pidgey 225
> ...


I've never had a tentacool.


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2016)

God,  I thought I'd done loads but I've only had 50 odd pidgeys and 32 drowzees. I'm so bored of them I've given up bothering to catch them.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 12, 2016)

I've had roughly the same number of eevees as bats and rats   and half as many again as drowsies lol


----------



## hegley (Sep 12, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I've never had a tentacool.


For a while there was a tentacool nest in the Meadows in Edinburgh. Seems to have changed to geodudes now though.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I've never had a tentacool.


We've had 20 but only 4 clefairies  It's a shame you can't do swapsies. 

Am hoping to find all sorts of exciting poke things in NYC


----------



## BigTom (Sep 12, 2016)

hegley said:


> For a while there was a tentacool nest in the Meadows in Edinburgh. Seems to have changed to geodudes now though.



I'm in Edinburgh for a couple of days next week for work and I still need to evolve a golem  (edit: it's 10 minutes from my hotel, two evenings with nothing to do...)



trashpony said:


> We've had 20 but only 4 clefairies  It's a shame you can't do swapsies.
> 
> Am hoping to find all sorts of exciting poke things in NYC



Trading will happen at some point possibly next month
If you see a Taurus whilst you are there, that's the American region exlusive... when trading does happen they will be valuable (unless you are able to swap with people around the world - I kind of imagined it would need to be people you are physically near, bluetooth connection or something, but that article suggests otherwise.


----------



## hegley (Sep 12, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I'm in Edinburgh for a couple of days next week for work and I still need to evolve a golem


City centre isn't bad for pokemon - but if you can get out to Portobello there's a bit of a hub outside the town hall - a triangulation of pokestops, often all lured and lots of interesting pokemon.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 12, 2016)

hegley said:


> City centre isn't bad for pokemon - but if you can get out to Portobello there's a bit of a hub outside the town hall - a triangulation of pokestops, often all lured and lots of interesting pokemon.



Bit far to go tbf  The Meadows is only 10 minutes from my hotel and I need geodudes so I'll head there if I go out pokemon hunting.

edit: actually not as far as it looked at first, but if I get geodudes in the meadows I'll just go back there, I know what I'm like.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2016)

right, actually went through all of them which took a while and game crashed a few times
280 pidgeys (seen 321)
254 rattata
*12 magnemite
4 clefairy*
163 fahkin drowzee
1 porygon
1 pikachu


Spoiler: long list



2 Charamander
10 squirtle
1 wartortle
5 metapod
14 weedle
and it's crashed! not doing anything 
3 kakuna
280 pidgeys (seen 321)
50 pidgeotto
10 pidgeot
254 rattata
17 raticate
134 spearow
8 fearow
1 ekans
1 pikachu
3 sandshrew
8 nidoran female
7 nidoran male
1 nidorino
*4 clefairy*
1 vulpix
10 jigglypuff
crashed again! 
71 zubat
6 golbat
4 oddish
1 gloom
13 paras
1 parasect
19 venonat
4 diglett
6 meowth
22 psyduck
1 golduck
1 mankey
16 poliwag
5 abra
2 kadabra
1 machop
5 bellsprout
6 tentacool
3 geodude
16 slowpoke
1 slowbro
*12 magnemite*
crashed again!
15 seel
17 shellder
2 cloyster
26 ghastly
1 haunter
1 gengar
1 onix
163 fahkin drowzee
9 hypno
35 krabby
1 kingler
4 zoltorb
3 exeggcute
1 koffing
2 rhyhorn
16 horsea
1 seadra
21 goldeen
crashed again!
4 seaking
18 staryu
2 starmie
3 mr mime
17 jynx
1 electabuzz
1 pinsir
24 magikarp
20 eevee
1 vaporeon
1 porygon
2 dratini
1 dragonair
nothing in the row 141-145 yet

add a pidgey and rattata caught during this fascinating list!


----------



## Fingers (Sep 12, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Did you get a Far Fetch'd whilst you were out in the far east? They are that area's region exclusive, saw one in a gym at the uni this weekend, international students back I assume.



No I never came across one in Cambodia or Thailand.  Loads of other cool stuff though in Bangkok. the two hotels we stayed in were both Pokestops and there were stop every ten yards or so. Shitloads of Pokemon


----------



## Fingers (Sep 12, 2016)

Next trip out will be Regents Park. Lots of cool stuff there I hear.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 12, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I'm in Edinburgh for a couple of days next week for work and I still need to evolve a golem  (edit: it's 10 minutes from my hotel, two evenings with nothing to do...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can swap with anyone that would kinda make the game pointless, no?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 12, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If you can swap with anyone that would kinda make the game pointless, no?


Yeah.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 13, 2016)

well dont see the point of trading, I aint gonna have anyone elses shitty pokemon


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 13, 2016)

At Guy's this morning, I am finding more ratattas than usual.   The only other place I've seen lots of rats was at Kings.  Hospitals = rats?

Hospitals seem to be busy with monsters generally.  I think ingress might have been big with healthcare and lab types.   I just watched a gym change colour three times in five minutes (my Clefable Queen is in there for now).   



ION, I hatched a 10k egg to find a fucking Jinx.  My last one was an eevee.   Bloody swizz.  OTOH, a recent 5k egg yielded my first Tangela.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2016)

game is pissing me off now, finding nothing new

getting bored.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 13, 2016)

There was clearly a run of 10k jinx eggs. We got a Magmar today which is a vast improvement


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 13, 2016)

hatching an eevee is epic tho the wild ones are made of shit


----------



## Saffy (Sep 13, 2016)

All I get are rats and pidgies around my house.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 13, 2016)

I just caught three Oddish, and now have enough to evolve on my next lucky egg.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 13, 2016)

am thinking of changing me pokemon trainer name, atm it's ScampiFriez tho lol

seen a trainer round ere in a gym called touchmyballs


----------



## trashpony (Sep 13, 2016)

Buddy update is now in the app store!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome, thank you, charmamder is now my buddy, just 120km to go!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 13, 2016)

I assumed it would be 1K per candy. But some are as high as 5K


----------



## strung out (Sep 13, 2016)

Charmander is 3km per candy, so only another 300km needed before I get my Charizard...


----------



## BigTom (Sep 13, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I assumed it would be 1K per candy. But some are as high as 5K



How do you know how far for each one? I need to go 360km for a charizard then  I probably would have ended up doing 120km but 360km no chance at all, I'll get one evolution and not bother with the charizard.

edit: just found it by pressing on the buddy in the player info screen, I guess there are lists up on the internet for each one


----------



## strung out (Sep 13, 2016)

BigTom said:


> How do you know how far for each one? I need to go 360km for a charizard then  I probably would have ended up doing 120km but 360km no chance at all, I'll get one evolution and not bother with the charizard.


If you buddy up with something it'll tell you how far you need to go until the next candy on the buddy info page


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 13, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS I feel like total shit today there had to be something good 

I have enough candy for a CharManDem and a ManLikeChar but all of my charmander are really shitty

now I'm even more annoyed that I probably cant go therapy tomorrow cus it's central and theres bare pokemon

and I'm pissed off I cant really go out for a walk now because I'm illin severely

my buddy is my Laprasy


----------



## strung out (Sep 13, 2016)

Just been for a 5 mile run around Glasgow Green. Nothing much of note, but I did manage to hatch my first Lickitung


----------



## BigTom (Sep 13, 2016)

tbh looking at the list of distances for candy from buddies I'm probably just about done with this - I imagine they done it for balance in the gyms but as I just want to collect the pokemon it's way too much distance - 60km just for the first evolution of charmander? fuck that. I've got a few incubators and some eggs to hatch, I'll get those done and see what comes from them / how I feel but right now I reckon I've got more or less as many as I'm going to (127).


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 13, 2016)

dont you live near a charmander spawn?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 14, 2016)

no, I cba to travel 45m-1hr+ each way to maybe get 4-6 charmander until my battery dies after an hour. I'd need to get 30 so that'd be at least 5 trips and probably more as there's no guarantees of getting any at all.


----------



## aqua (Sep 14, 2016)

I have to confess getting a bit bored of it now. It's killing my battery, I rarely if ever find any new ones and I'm sick of fucking pidgeys. I work full time do the buddy system won't help me as I can't get anywhere to walk. 

Am hoping the increase in students in the city brings an increase in players therefore more stuff when they arrive this month tbh


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2016)

5k per snoralx candy!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 14, 2016)

Ok, I have just got a phone capable of this. There is a blue spinning disk outside work...is it a pokestop. What do I do with it?

I have a few pokemon that my son has caught for me.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 14, 2016)

How does this app work? Do you have to have it open instead of Pokemon go?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 14, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ok, I have just got a phone capable of this. There is a blue spinning disk outside work...is it a pokestop. What do I do with it?
> 
> I have a few pokemon that my son has caught for me.


Click on the pokestop.  When it opens, there will be a circle in the middle of the screen.  Spin this by swiping it horizontally. Click close.  In five mins the stop will go back to blue and you can do it again.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 14, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Click on the pokestop.  When it opens, there will be a circle in the middle of the screen.  Spin this by swiping it horizontally. Click close.  In five mins the stop will go back to blue and you can do it again.



What is the benefit it brings? Is it extra Pokeballs?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> What is the benefit it brings? Is it extra Pokeballs?


Yes, plus potions and XP.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 14, 2016)

and eggs


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 14, 2016)

Went for a walk at lunchtime and got lots of Pokeballs from 3 nearby stops. 

There's a gym nearby that I will check out later, it's a red thing on the map with a Pokemon on top.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 14, 2016)

Finally started evolving a few things and went up to lvl17 with a magic egg.

Got myself a 820cp Jolteon, which although a bit on the low side is the best I could do.  I could power him up 7 times and go over 1000cp, but it doesn't seem worth it right now.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 14, 2016)

Hatched 2 10km eggs today. (a bus into town and back - no walking ha ha)

BOTH Eviees!

One evolved into a hard as nails CP1534 Flareon and the other a hard as nails CP1201 Jolteon. I also caught a CP1232 Hypo but I do not like Hypnos much. Wankers.

Also caught my first Dragonite. Tricky as fuck they are.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 14, 2016)

Current state of play at Level 21


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2016)

I've never even seen a Dragonite out in the wild, never mind caught one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 14, 2016)

Clear your messy notifications tray!


----------



## Fingers (Sep 14, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've never even seen a Dragonite out in the wild, never mind caught one.



Caught it in Regents Park


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 14, 2016)

I caught my only dragonite in greenwich park, also caught an aerodactyl there


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 14, 2016)

these are my highest cp pokemons - aerodactly is properly shit but he's my only one

might call that last hypno 'PearlNecklace'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2016)

"Laprasy"


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 14, 2016)

it needs a bell.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 14, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Went for a walk at lunchtime and got lots of Pokeballs from 3 nearby stops.
> 
> There's a gym nearby that I will check out later, it's a red thing on the map with a Pokemon on top.



You need to be level 5 before you can go in a gym, you pick a team and then you can train/battle in gyms. afaik there's no difference between the teams.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 14, 2016)

BigTom said:


> You need to be level 5 before you can go in a gym, you pick a team and then you can train/battle in gyms. afaik there's no difference between the teams.




there is - red is the best, yellow is second rate, blue is pussyole


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2016)

BigTom said:


> You need to be level 5 before you can go in a gym, you pick a team and then you can train/battle in gyms. afaik there's no difference between the teams.


They say there are when you pick them. 

Whether that's true or not I don't know.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 14, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> How does this app work? Do you have to have it open instead of Pokemon go?


The buddy thing? You just have to d/l the pg update - then click on your trainer and you can pick a buddy. 

I have a nidoran buddy atm - we need 5 more nido candy for a nido queen. Then I'm going to switch to a pikachu because they are 1 km=1candy and I want a better raichu


----------



## Fingers (Sep 14, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> these are my highest cp pokemons - aerodactly is properly shit but he's my only one
> 
> might call that last hypno 'PearlNecklace'



Why does yours say 343/400 at the top and mine says 156/250?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2016)

cos they paid/swapped coins for more pokemon storage afaik


----------



## BigTom (Sep 14, 2016)

tommers said:


> They say there are when you pick them.
> 
> Whether that's true or not I don't know.



Yeah but I don't think it works out to any in game differences, it's just flavour.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Sep 14, 2016)

trashpony said:


>



You need to charge your battery mate


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2016)

Mine...


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2016)

trashpony said:


>


Epona  ..hey where is Epona


----------



## trashpony (Sep 14, 2016)

Callie said:


> Epona  ..hey where is Epona


The foal named all of them. Epona is the horse in Zelda games (apols if you know that!)


----------



## BigTom (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2016)

*makes note not to bother fighting BigTom*


----------



## aqua (Sep 14, 2016)

Level 24. I can't get the gyarados any bigger at this level, and my second monster is STILL in the fucking gym in cornwall


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a jigglypuff buddy.  Not only is she my favourite, but she pays out candy every 1km.  Was going to buddy with my bulbasaur, but jigglypuff is better all round.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's a list of how many I have of each (first number's seen, then caught).

It's not exactly a sign of lots of variety in my hunting grounds, but I have played i three countries and four counties! I'm just pursued by Drowzees, Pidgeys and Rattatas! Pretty much none of some of the ones you guys have a lot of, like clefairy and magnemite.


Drowzee 311 293
Pidgey 308 265
Rattata 255 210
Spearow 126 105
Zubat 112 99
Pidgeotto 86 82
Weedle 76 66
Gasty 54 47
Krabby 48 47
Raticate 45 45
Jynx 44 39
Magikarp 37 34
Hypno 35 33
Caterpie 33 30
Shellder 25 24
Horsea 23 23
Paras 25 21
Poliwag 19 19
Venonat 20 18
Meowth 16 16
Psyduck 15 14
Staryu 20 14
Eevee 18 13
Squirtle 12 12
Fearow 13 12
Jigglypuff 13 12
Golbat 13 12
Goldeen 14 12
Tentacool 11 11
Seel 13 11
Kakuna 11 10
Nidoran M 10 10
Oddish 10 9
Metapod 8 8
Pidgeot 8 8
Nidoran F 9 8
Bellsprout 10 7
Voltorb 7 7
Bulbasaur 5 5
Beedrill 5 5
Poliwhirl 6 5
Abra 5 5
Haunter 6 5
Kingler 5 5
Rhyhorn 5 5
Seaking 5 5
Vulpix 4 4
Growlithe 4 4
Geodude 4 4
Magnemite 4 4
Doduo 4 4
Parasect 3 3
Slowpoke 4 3
Grimer 3 3
Koffing 3 3
Seadra 3 3
Mr Mime 4 3
Wartortle 2 2
Nidorina 2 2
Clefairy 3 2
Gloom 3 2
Diglett 2 2
Persian 2 2
Weepinbell 2 2
Ponyta 2 2
Cloyster 2 2
Kabuto 2 2
Ivysaur 1 1
Butterfree 1 1
Ekans 3 1
Pikachu 1 1
Sandshrew 1 1
Nidorino 1 1
Ninetales 1 1
Wigglytuff 1 1
Venomoth 1 1
Golduck 1 1
Arcanine 1 1
Kadabra 1 1
Machop 1 1
Tentacruel 2 1
Graveller 1 1
Magneton 1 1
Dodrio 1 1
Gengar 1 1
Electrode 1 1
Cubone 1 1
Hitmonchan 1 1
Electabuzz 1 1
Magmar 1 1
Vaporeon 1 1
Jolteon 1 1
Flareon 1 1
Porygon 1 1
Omanyte 1 1
Dratini 1 1


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't  see many playing it now, and I must admit I've kinda got bored of it. Maybe it's where I live and going for a five mile walk in evening and encountering 37 pigeons and maybe 1 pollywag or something if I'm lucky. 

I think it will be remembered as that wild summer 2016 thing.


----------



## aqua (Sep 16, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Don't  see many playing it now, and I must admit I've kinda got bored of it. Maybe it's where I live and going for a five mile walk in evening and encountering 37 pigeons and maybe 1 pollywag or something if I'm lucky.
> 
> I think it will be remembered as that wild summer 2016 thing.


Is that any different to any other computer game though?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 16, 2016)

Magnites have only started appearing around herd over the last two days. Quite a lot of them.

Caught an Ekans tonight. I found one in Bangkok but it fucked off and they have been taunting me ever since.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 17, 2016)

Good day today - reached level 25, got 2 new types (110 in total now), passed the 150km total walked and visited my 2000th pokestop


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2016)

I aint been able to go out for a week, been well ill, need to soon cus I'm down to 8 pokeballs 

this game is well fuckin awkward when you got hand issues, and do shitty throws all the time

am on 100 in pokedex, am holding out on bare evolutions

gonna rename me gengar 'ChelseaGrin'


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 17, 2016)

pengaleng do you know the trick of holding the phone upside down when throwing pokeballs? It's much easier to do a straight line downwards than upwards.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm on 110 in the Dex now. this week got me Raichu, Vileplume, Charmeleon, the last of the 3 Evee evolutions, Ivysaur, Sandslash and Dodrio


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> pengaleng do you know the trick of holding the phone upside down when throwing pokeballs? It's much easier to do a straight line downwards than upwards.




no! I will try that one! cheers!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 17, 2016)

That's a brilliant tip! 113 in the Pokedex here. 

The foal took down a gym today and some older kids came along and joined it and were talking in hushed voices about how strong the foal is and what awesome Pokemon he has. He is 'very grateful' for my contribution apparently


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 17, 2016)

has he seen sense on the shitty raichu tho? 

thats what we all wanna know


----------



## trashpony (Sep 17, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> has he seen sense on the shitty raichu tho?
> 
> thats what we all wanna know


No


----------



## squirrelp (Sep 18, 2016)

snorlax... "Your name's not down, you're not coming in"


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2016)

Another 2 new ones today, 112 total now


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh, also king of a level 7 gym, never been in one that high before


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 18, 2016)

hench lapras bro 

what does it lift?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> hench lapras bro
> 
> what does it lift?


Errrrrr. Send me a young person to translate and I'll let you know


----------



## trashpony (Sep 18, 2016)

I caught a 860 lickitung in the Texaco garage today. And finally got the Arcanine over 2000cp. 

Thanks to the buddy system, now up to 115 in the pokedex. My current buddy is haunter who is about 5 times my size, looming over my shoulder in a threatening way and I need 41 candies to evolve him. I'm going on a gastly hunt tomorrow - he's doing my head in already


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh, also king of a level 7 gym, never been in one that high before
> 
> View attachment 92713


It had become level 8 by this morning. This could well be the first time I've ever managed to stay in one for the 20 hours


----------



## trashpony (Sep 19, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It had become level 8 by this morning. This could well be the first time I've ever managed to stay in one for the 20 hours


You'll be in there for ages - when it's that high, people don't bother to try and defeat it (IME)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2016)

trashpony said:


> You'll be in there for ages - when it's that high, people don't bother to try and defeat it (IME)


There's definitely teams of people working together round here, so it'll go eventually. With luck these teams are all back at school now though


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2016)

Made it to 20 hours, first time ever


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2016)

So I've done exactly one battle.  I just mashed the screen clicking on the guy until he died.  It was such a confusing interface I couldn't tell when to dodge, or when to do a 'hold the button special move'  

Any tips?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2016)

There's a level 9 gym opposite my mate's flat.  Everything in it is minimum 1800CP. 

There's no way of defeating that is there? If my best critters range between 1000 and 1900?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2016)

Also, I couldn't work out how to pick my team or put them in an order.  Am I just thick?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> There's a level 9 gym opposite my mate's flat.  Everything in it is minimum 1800CP.
> 
> There's no way of defeating that is there? If my best critters range between 1000 and 1900?


There is, it will just take a long time and you will use a lot of potions to do so.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> So I've done exactly one battle.  I just mashed the screen clicking on the guy until he died.  It was such a confusing interface I couldn't tell when to dodge, or when to do a 'hold the button special move'
> 
> Any tips?


tbh the "bash the screen" approach is pretty much all I do 




fractionMan said:


> Also, I couldn't work out how to pick my team or put them in an order.  Am I just thick?


When the 6 it chooses for you come up you can press on any one of them to change it. When fighting there is a button in the bottom right to switch out to a different one.

I usually just go with whatever it gives me though. I'm sure if you know what you're doing there are ways of picking the ideal ones with the correct attacks, but meh, life's too short


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 19, 2016)

Game of skill


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> There is, it will just take a long time and you will use a lot of potions to do so.


But I'm only going to drop their level if I beat them, no?


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 19, 2016)

its been changing hands too quickly to bother about picking ideal ones with the best attacks it should drop off as people drop out and find something else THEN the elite training cruuuu can start proper


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 19, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> But I'm only going to drop their level if I beat them, no?




yeah you have to decrease the prestige to zero so that'll mean attacking loads of times


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 19, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It had become level 8 by this morning. This could well be the first time I've ever managed to stay in one for the 20 hours




I *nearly* made it once, school kicking out time fucked it up 

I aint been able to go outside and do pokemon for a fucking week am jonesing hard


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> But I'm only going to drop their level if I beat them, no?


Each time it drops a level the lowest monster in there is kicked out. Eventually none will be left and you can take it over.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Each time it drops a level the lowest monster in there is kicked out. Eventually none will be left and you can take it over.


Yes, but for the gym to drop a level, don't I have to beat them all?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Yes, but for the gym to drop a level, don't I have to beat them all?


iirc it goes down a bit for each one you beat.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 19, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Yes, but for the gym to drop a level, don't I have to beat them all?



As Bees says, you will reduce it for each you beat, 1,000 prestige for each pokemon you defeat + 500 if you defeat them all I think, so you can wear it down bit by bit.
If you're training in a gym then you get loads more prestige if you defeat a pokemon which is more powerful than the one you are using (500 instead of 100) but when you are attacking it makes no difference which I think is a shame (There's also no scale so whether you are 1cp less or 1,000cp less you get 500, if you are 1cp more or 1,000cp more you get 100; don't think I've ever had the opportunity to try equal CP pokemon).

Different pokemon have different strengths/weaknesses and it can be useful to remember some combinations, eg: grass>water>fire>grass or that fairy is good against dragon but there's loads of them and it's complicated because pokemon have different attack types to their actual type and sometimes are two types and it's way too hard to remember it all, I remember those ones because there's often dragonites and water types in the gyms around me and it's been useful to remember when attacking or find out when training up a gym what will be good. It's fairly quick to train a gym up levels until level 8 if you can be getting 500-600 prestige each time, and 2k for putting a decent pokemon in. 

Personally I also just bash the screen, fractionMan  there's a blue bar/bars under the hitpoint bar where you build up the charge for the special move. Once one of the bars is full you can hold down to fire it off, a little blue bar will build up under the big blue bar. It doesn't always work and I don't know why, it's very frustrating. I try and dodge when it says they are doing a special move but you don't get the message if your pokemon is weak or strong and even when it says I've dodged I still lose some HP.
I'd like to think there's something more to it but what skill there is lies in the tactical side of choosing which pokemon to fight with rather than the actual fighting.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 19, 2016)

When you go to fight in a gym, what's the logic in the 6 Pokemon it chooses for you to fight with? Does it automatically choose the ones it thinks will do best against the monsters in that gym? Or is it random? I usually swap them with my 6 highest CP monsters.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 19, 2016)

spanglechick remember that to lower a gym's prestige you only have to beat one monster - and you've got 6 monsters to do that with. So even if there are loads of high CP monsters in a gym you can still bring them down - it'll just take a long time. You fight the lowest CP monster first - so, say there's a CP1300 Vaporeon - even if all you've got is 6 x CP700 Hypnos, you can still beat that Vaporeon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2016)

Still in that gym, it's level 9 now 

Never seen one that high round here, ever. They usually change hands every 20 mins or so, so there's never time for the levels to build up past 3 or 4.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm so fed up of zubats. So many of them, not very useful and really hard to catch so they use up all my balls and then disappear in a puff of smoke


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 19, 2016)

scifisam said:


> I'm so fed up of zubats. So many of them, not very useful and really hard to catch so they use up all my balls and then disappear in a puff of smoke


Yeah, I don't bother with them now. Pidgys and Weedles are the most useful.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 19, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, I don't bother with them now. Pidgys and Weedles are the most useful.



Yeah. Of the common ones even Drowzees are useful because I have a couple of powerful Hypnos (Brian and Jeremy )


----------



## trashpony (Sep 19, 2016)

scifisam said:


> I'm so fed up of zubats. So many of them, not very useful and really hard to catch so they use up all my balls and then disappear in a puff of smoke


My junior advisor tells me that they're going to introduce the mega evolved form of zubats in the next iteration of Pokemon go and that they are awesome. So we have to catch them to get 100 zubat candies so we're ready to go


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 19, 2016)

yes  I watched a video about it earlier


----------



## squirrelp (Sep 20, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> When you go to fight in a gym, what's the logic in the 6 Pokemon it chooses for you to fight with? Does it automatically choose the ones it thinks will do best against the monsters in that gym? Or is it random? I usually swap them with my 6 highest CP monsters.


Not sure.

But you should get into the habit of selecting your team. It makes a massive difference.

When you see "super effective!" on your opponent during battle, it means you are doing double damage - your pokemon's attack is well-suited.
When you see "not very effective" on your opponent, it means the opposite... you are doing half damage.

Likewise, if you have "super effective" on you, it means you are taking double damage.

Obviously you want to be seeing "super effective!" on your opponent and "not very effective" on you.

For example, electric pokemon have a big advantage against water ones. As do grass pokemon.  Water has an advantage over fire. Fire beats grass.

There's quite a lot of complexity to this but try looking out for the "super effective!" and "not very effective" and that'll help you


----------



## squirrelp (Sep 20, 2016)

oh man this guy is a genius


> Evolve a bunch of Pidgeys, use the resulting Pidgeottos to attack a gym, then transfer them afterwards instead of using your good Pokemons to attack the gym.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 20, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> oh man this guy is a genius



I put common/multiple evolves of pokemon into gyms as defenders when I'm doing gym runs as I know there is no chance of the gyms surviving and then transfer them away afterwards, but it'd take ages defeating gyms with shit pokemon.

The gym near me which is occasionally high level had a 1394 charizard and an 1800cp flareon in it this morning so I went and trained there with my 1371 golduck with two water attacks, taking out both fire pokemon and getting a little out of my vaporeon and getting 1100+ prestige each time, trained it up from 6k level 3 to 18.9k level 6 gym in 15/20 minutes and am now hoping some yellow players come along and drop some decent pokemon in the 3 slots, which'll take it past level 7 and on towards level 8. Having made the effort I'm sure it'll get taken out before I go to work in half an hour or so though  Be difficult mind as will take a while with just 3 pokemon in, only knocking off 3.5k each time.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 21, 2016)

hegley said:


> For a while there was a tentacool nest in the Meadows in Edinburgh. Seems to have changed to geodudes now though.



Popped over there this evening, got 7 geodudes in about half an hour so can evolve a golem and also got my first grimer, plus walked the kms to evolve a charmander into whatever their first evolution is  I'm going to swap my charmander buddy to a pikachu as only need to walk 8km to get a raichu and then stop playing, at 134 caught... at least until they release generation 2, which I'm sure will pull me back in. No way I'm going to walk the thousand plus km needed to evolve the others I can evolve.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2016)

Had buddy pikachu for 3 days and reckons only walked 0.4 km which is bollocks
Keeps crashing and not moving on map
Miffed


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2016)

Also


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 23, 2016)

I have got so many things now 

I'm onto level 26 

I finally caught a really sick jigglypuff so I have wigglytuff now
I have my blastoise, ninetails, kadabra, arbok, clefable, dotrio, electrode, exeggutor, machamp, parasect, persian, primeape, sandslash, venomoth, vileplume 

today I hatched another pony so I can get me orse


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2016)

I evolved my koffing into whatever it evolves into. It's more disgusting than the koffing. Yesterday we got all 3 eevee evolutions and I caught a 1300 cp scyther 

I am walking with a diglett to get the evolution. 10 more candy to go


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 23, 2016)

I only have caught and seen 7 koffing   (koffing and weezing are blatantly lung cancers)

I only have 1 diglett 

I hardly ever see eevee 

I hatched a 91% perfect exeggcute today


----------



## Fingers (Sep 23, 2016)

Just caught a diglett. On a magikarp mission. 260 candys so far


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 4, 2016)

the hunt has still been going strong 

still on level 26
124 in the pokedex

CAUGHT a cp1306 89% perfect fucking pinsir yesterday 
HATCHED a 89% perfect hitmonlee and transferred the Shitmonlee I had
HATCHED A FUCKING CHARMANDER FINALLY AND THE LITTLE PRICK IS 66% 
EVOLVED a 91% exeggutor
EVOLVED a 91% rapidash w/best moveset
EVOLVED a 91% rhydon
EVOLVED a 93% victreebel w/best moveset
EVOLVED a 95% dodrio w/ best moveset
EVOLVED  a 89% nidoking

the abra candy is up to 95

the dream team is coming together


----------



## Fingers (Oct 4, 2016)

How do you get the percentage mate?


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 4, 2016)

Pokemon Go IV Calculator - Poke Assistant


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 4, 2016)

Pokemon GO Tier List | MAX CP Per Level Chart | Pokemon GO CP

also this to check out the movesets


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 6, 2016)

I have the 100 candy for my ALAKAZAM!!! 

I hatched a 93% clefairy today


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2016)

My pokedex is currently standing at 129, and I got a 95.6% Magikarp today 

I'm off to America next week, so hoping I'll be able to pick up a Tauros!


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## fractionMan (Oct 7, 2016)

I also snagged a 850+ cp Taurus


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 10, 2016)

I hatched a lickitung  he's a bit shit tho 70's IV

I hatched a 98% meowth 

I caught a cp 817 oddish the other day which is 84%

made grimer my buddy cus he's 98% and am on 44 candies so far

hatched and caught more diglett so can evolve one now

finally hatched a sandshrew that is over 80%

caught a 959 haunter thats 89% 

still waiting for a charmander thats worth evolving


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 12, 2016)

am on 48 grimer candy  well hope I dont get mugged off with muk moveset

have enough to get another gengar, both mine have the shittest moves so far, third time lucky hopefully

got enough candy to get ivysaur  

hatched a 93% geodude today


----------



## strung out (Oct 12, 2016)

Pretty decent! I managed to catch a 124 cp Lapras round the corner from my house on my way home from work. It's fucking awful 

It does bring me up to 131 caught though - I only need an Omanyte now and I can evolve the others through setting them as my buddy to get candies (and doing a lot of walking)

What is everyone else's Pokedex up to?


----------



## aqua (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm not getting any 10k eggs (not had one for 2 months now), my monsters are all around the 80% IV level. I'm losing interest quickly atm


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 12, 2016)

I've got 125 in pokedex, gonna add 4 more when I do evolves

took a gym off mystic earlier and trained it up to level 7


----------



## Gromit (Oct 12, 2016)

aqua said:


> I'm not getting any 10k eggs (not had one for 2 months now), my monsters are all around the 80% IV level. I'm losing interest quickly atm


The makers forgot one of the first lessons of successful app design. Instant gratification.
Everyone got plenty the endorphin releasing reward bursts from achievements at early levels.

At higher levels those reward events are few and far between. Hence people drifting away.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 12, 2016)

I've got 124 in my pokedex. Two 10k eggs nearly hatched. 

Fucking foreign students have gone round in gangs taking all the gyms in the centre of town so I'm going to take them all down tomorrow because I have nothing else better to do with my day


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 13, 2016)

I've got a 10k egg on atm and am on 318 magikarp candy


----------



## Fingers (Oct 13, 2016)

330 MagiCarp candy. Total ball ache. Nearly there...


----------



## Fingers (Oct 13, 2016)

OK, when I get 400 advice needed on evolving it please


----------



## Grace Johnson (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm on 132 after evolving my graveler into a golem yesterday. I got really lucky t'other day finding a porygon in debenhams and then I hatched a chancey. 

It's getting to be a bit of a grind now but am happy to keep walking my buddys, I'm glad to be able to do that otherwise I would be properly stuck. Even getting 10k eggs isnt helping, each pokestop always seems to give the same eggs. Have hatched about 11 magmars from 10k eggs!


----------



## aqua (Oct 13, 2016)

At least you're all getting 10k ones in the first place!

I'm nearly at my second gyrados now though. I'll do that before I quit


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm still playing but find myself hiding it in public in case people are thinking "Is she STILL playing Pokemon?"  Took a couple of gyms on way to work though.

I've got 120 in the Pokedex, but have a Clefairy ready to evolve - was alarmed to see that it says I've seen but missed Lapras, Snorlax, Arcanine etc, but the found out that it's changed and counts as "seen" even if you just see them in a gym. 

Next Monday I have to go into town so think I'm going to take a walk along the South Bank and collect a bunch of Magicarp and Dratini, should get enough for a Gyrados anyway.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 13, 2016)

I've more or less stopped playing, had a week off last week at the end of my contract month so had some spare data and did some hunting, evolved an ivysaur and am at 91/100 candies for a charizard, also hatched a Lapras.. 135 in the pokedex and will get the charizard and the two 10k eggs I have (sorry Aqua - has been a while since I had one though) and stop again I think. Need Chansey, Hitmonchan and Tangela and then to evolve Muck, Kabutops and Dragonite as well if I was to complete.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 13, 2016)

Fingers said:


> OK, when I get 400 advice needed on evolving it please




just make sure the IV is high - moves it gets are random so you could end up with fucking twister like my 97% perfect useless dragon snake


----------



## Grace Johnson (Oct 13, 2016)

aqua said:


> At least you're all getting 10k ones in the first place!
> 
> I'm nearly at my second gyrados now though. I'll do that before I quit



Yeah its true. Have been really lucky with that have had around 35


----------



## Fingers (Oct 13, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> just make sure the IV is high - moves it gets are random so you could end up with fucking twister like my 97% perfect useless dragon snake



Ended up with a fucking twister ffs


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2016)

my fucking gps keeps defaulting to Cardiff airport ffs! about 10 miles away at least
also telling me i've seen 9 more than caught including a lapras, gyrados, snorlax, blastoise and other decent ones! total lie, have not seen them other than in gyms
anyone else had this
just managed to reach level 23 after ages on level 22 and still on 78 in deck


----------



## Fingers (Oct 13, 2016)

ddraig said:


> my fucking gps keeps defaulting to Cardiff airport ffs! about 10 miles away at least
> also telling me i've seen 9 more than caught including a lapras, gyrados, snorlax, blastoise and other decent ones! total lie, have not seen them other than in gyms
> anyone else had this
> just managed to reach level 23 after ages on level 22 and still on 78 in deck



yep mine is telling me I have seen about 12 that I have not.  There were none a couple of days ago.  I had caught every fucker


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2016)

just seen mrsfran 's post, thanks!
changed to seen in gyms! that explains it


----------



## Fingers (Oct 13, 2016)

Busted through to level 23 today
Today I have evolved a MagiKarp into CP1495 a Gyrados. A sodding Twister ffs.
A Meoweth into a Persian
A Haunter into a Gengar
A Paras into a Parasect
Plus evolved 25 Pidgies and god knows how many Ratatas

All done with a magic egg


----------



## BigTom (Oct 13, 2016)

ddraig said:


> my fucking gps keeps defaulting to Cardiff airport ffs! about 10 miles away at least
> also telling me i've seen 9 more than caught including a lapras, gyrados, snorlax, blastoise and other decent ones! total lie, have not seen them other than in gyms
> anyone else had this
> just managed to reach level 23 after ages on level 22 and still on 78 in deck





Fingers said:


> yep mine is telling me I have seen about 12 that I have not.  There were none a couple of days ago.  I had caught every fucker



This changed in the last upgdate, a few days ago, so if you see one in a gym it shows up as seen in your pokedex.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2016)

This new update is completely shit. Because you can use 6 of your pokemon to battle a friendly gym and anything on the gym reduces to the same cp as you, it's really easy to keep adding to a gym until it hits level 10 and then it's virtually impossible to defeat. The 2 gyms nearest my house are now both level 10 with 10 2000+ CP pokemon on them. How the fuck is anyone going to defeat that?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 17, 2016)

Defeating high level gyms just takes time to knock it down level by level.

When training, If it's reducing cp then wouldn't you only be getting 250 or 100 prestige each time you win rather than getting 500? Can win more in one run but I would have thought it quicker to be taking down a single harder pokemon and getting 500+ prestige for it, occasionally finding two in a row and getting 1k+ for defeating both but only doing one/two fights at a time, now getting 600 to 1500 points but over 6 fights or more. I haven't trained since the update though.


----------



## strung out (Oct 23, 2016)

10 days in the USA now and still no Tauros... I just spent the last hour trekking up and down Hollywood Boulevard, and even had one in my sights for 15 minutes, but couldn't find it


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 23, 2016)

strung out said:


> 10 days in the USA now and still no Tauros... I just spent the last hour trekking up and down Hollywood Boulevard, and even had one in my sights for 15 minutes, but couldn't find it



I found one in the park opposite the whitehouse!

(which is nowhere near LA.  Sorry)


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2016)

strung out said:


> 10 days in the USA now and still no Tauros... I just spent the last hour trekking up and down Hollywood Boulevard, and even had one in my sights for 15 minutes, but couldn't find it








Within 10 mins of arriving in Manhattan


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 24, 2016)

my third gengar was the same old shit  WHYYYYY DARK MOVES????    what a CUNT.

I hatched another lickitung tho thats better than the last

my two rapidash are called Molotov and Arson  poliwrath is DoubleFist


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 26, 2016)

from today until nov 1st pokemon go is doing halloween things 

double candy and reduced buddy walking distances


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2016)

I've racked up about 10,000xp so far today, caught 2 new monsters and got enough candy to go on an evolving session later too  This boost came just at the right time for me


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2016)

So far our trip to New York has given us 3 new additions to the pokedex (2 tauros, a porygon and 3 pinsir) and 4 dragonites. 

Still got monsters on 2 gyms at home. Should make level 25 today


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2016)

I'd become level 26 last week to annoy bees who hasn't been playing as much


----------



## BigTom (Oct 26, 2016)

trashpony said:


> So far our trip to New York has given us 3 new additions to the pokedex (2 tauros, a porygon and 3 pinsir) and 4 dragonites.
> 
> Still got monsters on 2 gyms at home. Should make level 25 today



4 dragonites! I've still not seen one (except in gyms). Got over 100 dratini candies today though thanks to the halloween bonus but am going to try to get up to 125 to evolve a decent dratini rather than the shite dragonair I caught early on. The double candy bonus makes this much more achievable as there is now a dratini nest near work I can go past on my way in/home and during lunch but still I'm envious.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2016)

Dratinis, not dragonites! Sorry - was very early 

You'll probably get your dragonite before I get one!


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2016)

my workplace has become awash with meowths and cubones today  about 20 of each


----------



## BigTom (Oct 26, 2016)

aqua said:


> my workplace has become awash with meowths and cubones today  about 20 of each



same here with cubones - all over town. I would have said it's the halloween thing but that is supposedly only psychic and ghost pokemon, but the rate they are appearing I reckon they've been included as well (And with the skull mask it'd make sense). Meowths though doesn't fit at all.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah, I scored two cub one earlier.

On another topic, why are there now pink and blue dots when you first go to catch a monster, at the top of the screen, for the first few seconds? On some critters it's a single yellow dot instead.


----------



## hegley (Oct 26, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Yeah, I scored two cub one earlier.
> 
> On another topic, why are there now pink and blue dots when you first go to catch a monster, at the top of the screen, for the first few seconds? On some critters it's a single yellow dot instead.


Think it's the buff to the capture rate. If you go to your character screen it's got all the types listed and you get a catch bonus for that type of pokemon depending on how many you've caught.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2016)

loads of cubones in Cardiff today too
and another i'd never seen


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2016)

hegley said:


> Think it's the buff to the capture rate. If you go to your character screen it's got all the types listed and you get a catch bonus for that type of pokemon depending on how many you've caught.


Buff?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 26, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Buff?



increase.
You get a + bonus to the % chance to catch, don't know what as just says bonus 1, 2 or 3 in the medal screen but not what that actually means. Not had anywhere near as many pidgeys/rats escape since that change though.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 26, 2016)

I went to therapy today and I caught a 95% perfect CHARMANDEM   

gonna evolve the FOURTH gengar on halloween > if that doesnt give me a good move set then nothing will - I hatched a 95% gastly the other day

got marowak newly registered to pokedex

still on level 27

am on 109 dratini candy


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 26, 2016)

BigTom said:


> same here with cubones - all over town. I would have said it's the halloween thing but that is supposedly only psychic and ghost pokemon, but the rate they are appearing I reckon they've been included as well (And with the skull mask it'd make sense). Meowths though doesn't fit at all.




meowths are cats which are commonly associated with halloween, it's pretty simple lol


----------



## BigTom (Oct 26, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> meowths are cats which are commonly associated with halloween, it's pretty simple lol



not in my head it would seem! didn't think of witches cats, they should have changed the graphics and made them black cats for the special.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2016)

NYC is stuffed with cubones, ghastlies, meowths and drowsees. Seen pretty much nothing else today. The double candy bonus is great though


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2016)

Hatched a 1700+ lapras from a 10k egg hurrah!
Loads of ghastly about and a few haunters


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2016)

And loads of meowths and drowzees too


----------



## hegley (Oct 27, 2016)

trashpony said:


> The double candy bonus is great though


I was getting a bit bored of the game so had given up for a while but this halloween thing has got me back. They need to do more of this type of stuff I think, if they want people to keep playing.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 27, 2016)

got two 10k eggs on atm and 7 5k ones I just put on to cook - hopefully I will get some good shit (once I hatched three poxy krabbys in a row )

I just caught an 82% dratini  I'm on 118 candies now for my dragonite

I CAUGHT a gengar this morning I wish I never bothered - he's shit  and used loads of me baals


----------



## BigTom (Oct 27, 2016)

Finally  91% iv too and apparently that's the best moveset 

Halloween special has been great, walking a kabuto to take advantage of the shorter distance, I'm up to 40 candies now so I'll get that and hopefully a muk before this ends, at which point I'm done, needing hitmonchan, chansey and tangela.

I'll keep an eye out for other specials though as the legendary ones will appear in those iirc niantic have said, I'm wondering if at midnight on new years they'll reset all the gyms and put legendaries in them which you get by defeating them in the gym.

And then generation 2, next spring I reckon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 27, 2016)

I have a Tangela, as well as three Hitmonchan


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 27, 2016)

5 new ones in the last 2 days. Now level 26, 120 in pokedex.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 27, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I have a Tangela, as well as three Hitmonchan



Where's a fist-shaking emoji when you need one


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 27, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Where's a fist-shaking emoji when you need one


Where's the trading facility more like...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2016)

I have 2 tangelas (honestly!), 3 hitmonlee and 1 hitmonchan. Nearly got enough abra candy to evolve an alakazam. On 130 on the pokedex now. The Halloween thing is great - I might actually get a blastoise now!


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 28, 2016)

I hatched a chansey and an onix  got bare onix candy now to get a steelix in second gen 

am on 123 dratini candy

got 400 magikarp candy 

132 in pokedex 

nearly on level 28


----------



## strung out (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm back from the USA, no Tauros which is super annoying, although I do have 5 5km eggs to hatch, which could contain one. I didn't really put in enough miles while I was there tbh, so my own fault.

I'm now level 27 though, with 136 in the Pokedex. I've got the first evolutions of everything I need to complete it now though, so as long as I walk enough miles in the next couple of months, I should get hold of them all!

Still to get are Venusaur, Charmeleon, Charizard, Alakhazam, Omastar and Muk!


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 28, 2016)

oh yeah I caught a 93% cubone too


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 28, 2016)

I have Tangela, Hitmonlees and Hitmonchan, Chansey, and Onix now  And I love the little Cubones and Marowaks, they are cute.

Finally evolved a Gyrados and it's got a shit move set.  And I STILL don't have a Lapras or Snorlax 

I do have a 100% Machoke though  Taking advantage of this Halloween thing to ramp up the candies on that, going to be an awesome Machamp.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2016)

I have 3 tangela it turns out. _Somebody_ keeps renaming my pokemon so I can't find them - it seems I also have one known as Bad Hair Day. All the Jinxes are called either JustinBieber or DonaldTrump and my ninetails is called Bananas


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 28, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I have 3 tangela it turns out. _Somebody_ keeps renaming my pokemon so I can't find them - it seems I also have one known as Bad Hair Day. All the Jinxes are called either JustinBieber or DonaldTrump and my ninetails is called Bananas


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 28, 2016)

Mine all get renamed too - I have quite a lot of poopoos  So I sort them by Number instead.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Mine all get renamed too - I have quite a lot of poopoos  So I sort them by Number instead.


Doh - that had never occurred to me.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Mine all get renamed too - I have quite a lot of poopoos  So I sort them by Number instead.


https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/frequency-of-stools-poo-just-how-regular-is-normal.348176/


----------



## aqua (Oct 28, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I have Tangela, Hitmonlees and Hitmonchan, Chansey, and Onix now  And I love the little Cubones and Marowaks, they are cute.
> 
> Finally evolved a Gyrados and it's got a shit move set.  And I STILL don't have a Lapras or Snorlax
> 
> I do have a 100% Machoke though  Taking advantage of this Halloween thing to ramp up the candies on that, going to be an awesome Machamp.


how can I find out what move sets are good? is there a link?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 28, 2016)

aqua said:


> how can I find out what move sets are good? is there a link?



I look on pokemon go database for info on moves and strength/weaknesses


----------



## aqua (Oct 28, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I look on pokemon go database for info on moves and strength/weaknesses


if my two gyrados's are shit I'm going to cry, you know that don't you


----------



## aqua (Oct 28, 2016)

*cries*

a lot of my monsters do have the best move set, but my 2 gyrados don't. fucksticks


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 28, 2016)

I dont know if I can face the disappointment of twister again


----------



## aqua (Oct 28, 2016)

at least only 1 has twister, that's something right?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 28, 2016)

It's so much easier when you don't look at any of the stats stuff and just grind away for XP  

I imagine if I actually went through my pokedex it would contain some of the most pathetic specimens known to mankind


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2016)

Why do people care about the stats? Is it just about gym battles?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 29, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Why do people care about the stats? Is it just about gym battles?



Yes. But gyms get you coins which is why it's useful to have hard pokemon


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 31, 2016)

I've got bare gastly candy and a couple good gastlys for evolution tomorrow 

also gonna get my first charmeleon and charizard, raichu, weezing and hopefully golem if I get enough candy - graveler is my buddy atm on 67 candy

got 131 dratini candy in the end 

hatched a 95% perfect ponyta for my third rapidash 

almost on level 28 

my wigglytuff is called Playboy


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm going to be so sad when this special event stops tomorrow. It's really given me a push. I just hope they do more of them in the future.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 31, 2016)

I really have to go out soon and get myself candies but all I want to do is sit about and doss

think am gonna get a bus to green park for some more charmander


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2016)

do any of the brum lot know where growlithes spawn? Still never seen one


----------



## BigTom (Oct 31, 2016)

aqua said:


> do any of the brum lot know where growlithes spawn? Still never seen one



There's a nest atlas here: https://thesilphroad.com/atlas#9/52.4819/-2.0187
crowd sourced but reliable ime
Reckons Kings Heath park and the University of Birmingham atm. At the Uni I think it's replaced the pikachu spawn, so you need to be out the front of the old library, in the square between the library and old joes clocktower and they spawn on the paths on the right hand side as you are looking at the library building, not very frequent, 2-3 per hour.

I've hatched all but one of my growlithes, the one I caught was in town but that was months ago.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 31, 2016)

I levelled up to 28 

got my geodude candy, caught bare charmander at green park

just got back so gonna filter out the shitty pokes and have something to eat  

got a few good gastlys, so might evolve them too seeing as I have over 1500 candy


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 1, 2016)

my weezing is properly shit

I have two charizard - one with ember/dragon claw and the other with wing attack/ flamethrower
my 95% ponyta became a rapidash with ember/fireblast
my golem has rock throw/earthquake
gary 2 has bite / dragon pulse
I had to evolve three gastlys before I got a gengar with the shadow claw/ sludge bomb combo my 95% one has sucker punch / sludge bomb so it's not as bad as it could be
I got a raichu but it's got brick break which is proper shit
I evolved a cubone and got a marowak with mud slap/ earthquake
my dragonite has dragon breath / dragon claw 

I hatched a 98% chansey


----------



## BigTom (Nov 2, 2016)

halloween special is still going on today as well, I thought it was supposed to finish yesterday?


----------



## aqua (Nov 2, 2016)

BigTom said:


> halloween special is still going on today as well, I thought it was supposed to finish yesterday?


I assume it's going to last until western america goes to bed? Although hasn't that happened now?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 2, 2016)

aqua said:


> I assume it's going to last until western america goes to bed? Although hasn't that happened now?



7 hours behind us so is now 8:30am and wouldn't make sense to finish at anything other than midnight really. I wondered if the international date line was their start/end but that should have gone past midnight at 12noon so not that either.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 2, 2016)

o shit I forgot I finally hatched a Shitmonchan

I have 138 in the pokedex


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2016)

BigTom said:


> 7 hours behind us so is now 8:30am and wouldn't make sense to finish at anything other than midnight really. I wondered if the international date line was their start/end but that should have gone past midnight at 12noon so not that either.


I read another article in Forbes which says 'probably at 4pm EST' but that was on 1st November so I guess they're trying to push up their 133% spike in income a little higher! Expect 'Pokémon GO' To Make More Halloween-Like Events After Huge 133% Revenue Jump


----------



## trashpony (Nov 2, 2016)

All over now


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 3, 2016)

called my golem 'HotRock'


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 6, 2016)

bio diversity has been changed and rats and pidgey becoming less common

it looks like drowzee has fucked off from infesting london so much

pidgey and rattata will no longer hatch from eggs

eevee will no longer hatch from 10k eggs and has moved to 5k

trading and player vs player is rumoured to drop before christmas


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 7, 2016)

there should be some daily challenge shit coming - kinda like hit the same pokestop every day for 7 days then get more shit on the 7th and bare xp and stardust it's well long and I cant be arsed to try explaining


----------



## Chz (Nov 7, 2016)

No word on actually making the client more stable?


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 7, 2016)

ask google?


----------



## Chz (Nov 7, 2016)

The only thing Google is good for is giving some nice confirmation bias due to the top 5 results being people bitching about how unstable it is.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 7, 2016)

mines been more stable since a couple of updates ago, maybe it's your device?


----------



## Chz (Nov 7, 2016)

Seems unlikely, given the results the Goog gives and the fact that all my co-workers complain about the same things I do. And that's a mix of different versions of iOS and Android across a dozen devices. Not so much that it's crash happy (although it easily crashes more often than any other app I have), but the thing where it stops updating location until restarted is utterly infuriating. That's a new one, as well - didn't do it before the last update.

If anything else - anything at all - exhibited that behaviour, then I might look at the device.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2016)

500 xp for first catch of the day!?!
had it with a pidgey this morn

and was in a gym 19/20 hrs before being done over  so close!


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 7, 2016)

My awesome Golduck has been trapped in a lvl 10 gym for almost a month now, not sure I'll ever get it back  

I think they've upped the number of 10k eggs, I've had 4 this week.


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

My vaperon is still in Cornwall, 3 months now 

and the single 10k egg I've had since July was a 360cp Chansey. WTF  what's the point in that? It doesn't even evolve


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 8, 2016)

it evolves in gen 2 to blissey 

it is a tank for putting in gyms to wear potential attackers down because of it's high HP if it's got pound/hyper beam attacks it's pretty hard


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 8, 2016)

I might go up hyde park cus it's sunny, have found a pretty good bus route to there - should be lots of lovely congestion 

kensington side has a sick omanyte nest


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> it evolves in gen 2 to blissey
> 
> it is a tank for putting in gyms to wear potential attackers down because of it's high HP if it's got pound/hyper beam attacks it's pretty hard


Ooooo one of my chansey's does have that move set, the other has zen headbutt and hyper beam.


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I might go up hyde park cus it's sunny, have found a pretty good bus route to there - should be lots of lovely congestion
> 
> kensington side has a sick omanyte nest


tell you what the increased spawn rate is like there are lures on every stop so far today. Nothing new in sight though but a good xp mining mission 

I'm not far off evolving my diglett, or my weeping bell. I can evolve my koffing now too. Slowly I catch bees up with the pokedex numbers, increasingly fucked off he is


----------



## hegley (Nov 8, 2016)

aqua said:


> tell you what the increased spawn rate is like there are lures on every stop so far today. Nothing new in sight though but a good xp mining mission


Took me ages to get to work this morning because of this. Pokemon-a-gogo!


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 8, 2016)

aqua said:


> Ooooo one of my chansey's does have that move set, the other has zen headbutt and hyper beam.




then it's a beast - whats it's IV?

I have a 98% chansey which has pound but a shitty special move


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 8, 2016)

the increase in spawn points is lasting 7th nov - 11th 

prepare for it to go to shit afterwards


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> then it's a beast - whats it's IV?
> 
> I have a 98% chansey which has pound but a shitty special move


I'm kinda scared to look 

according to the appraise feature in the game it's really strong, so not the best one  typical  it's also tiny


----------



## hegley (Nov 8, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> the increase in spawn points is lasting 7th nov - 11th
> 
> prepare for it to go to shit afterwards


Oh   was hoping it was a permanent thing. Hopefully they'll do something similar over Xmas.


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

hegley said:


> Oh   was hoping it was a permanent thing. Hopefully they'll do something similar over Xmas.


given the surge in profits from the halloween thing I can't imagine they won't do more special events


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 8, 2016)

what they need to do something about is fucking winter


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 8, 2016)

aqua said:


> I'm kinda scared to look
> 
> according to the appraise feature in the game it's really strong, so not the best one  typical  it's also tiny



it can still kill things


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> it can still kill things


I never battle any more. That gym update that means everything is a level 10 just rendered it pointless so rather than only keeping things that are the best appraise, I keep the top two now and I'm back on chasing evolves instead.

I do have a 93% slowbro with the perfect move set though


----------



## BigTom (Nov 8, 2016)

aqua said:


> I never battle any more. That gym update that means everything is a level 10 just rendered it pointless so rather than only keeping things that are the best appraise, I keep the top two now and I'm back on chasing evolves instead.
> 
> I do have a 93% slowbro with the perfect move set though



Update this morning said that they have increased the prestige you get when attacking gyms, and decreased what you get for training there  so that should make it easier to take down gyms  and maybe more turnover than there has been since they changed how training works. I wonder how much of an effect it will have on level 10 gyms as that'd probably still take ages to win but we might find they start moving around again like they used to.
Also keep hold of your chanseys because I need one for my pokedex - now between you and bees you've got the three I need so when trading comes in, that little chansey could be swapped for something more useful and potential of course for you to annoy bees by getting to me first and taking what he wants 

Also noticed the daily catch bonus gives you 500 stardust bonus as well as the xp - actually think the first catch might give you startdust equal to xp as I got 700 this morning - 500 first cathc bonus, 100 standard and 100 for a great throw and got 700 stardust for it. Pokestops also have that bonus and if you get them 7 days in a row you get an extra bonus with lots of stardust for the catch bonus (not sure how this works as an article said it's a week running tuesday to tuesday with bonuses awarded on the wednesday but pokemon go update info said it was 7 days in a row).


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

I still haven't got a snorlax, a lapras, or a dragonite


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 8, 2016)

aqua said:


> and the single 10k egg I've had since July was a 360cp Chansey. WTF  what's the point in that? It doesn't even evolve


You're eggs are based around your score when you collect the egg, not hatch it.


----------



## strung out (Nov 8, 2016)

Tbf, 360 is just about the highest CP Chansey you can hatch.


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> You're eggs are based around your score when you collect the egg, not hatch it.


huh? what does that mean? it was an egg collected at level 27, nearly 80k into that level


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

strung out said:


> Tbf, 360 is just about the highest CP Chansey you can hatch.


I have softened to the cute chansey since I moaned about it


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 8, 2016)

aqua said:


> huh? what does that mean? it was an egg collected at level 27, nearly 80k into that level


oh right. I assumed you were a far lower level back in july.


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> oh right. I assumed you were a far lower level back in july.


No I only got this egg last week or so  the last one before that was back in July


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 8, 2016)

I have enough things to get omastar 

my chansey hatched at 385  but he's shit


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 8, 2016)

ohhhh sick I felt well shit earlier cus I hatched a fucking scyther but he's 95% also got a 93% poliwag and a 98% bellsprout


----------



## BigTom (Nov 8, 2016)

aqua said:


> I still haven't got a snorlax, a lapras, or a dragonite



I've two snorlax, one lapras and one dragonite. There was a dratini nest on the canal in brindley place but I'm not sure it's there since the last migration

I'll trade you a 1600cp snorlax for your crap chansey if you still need a snorlax by then.


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> ohhhh sick I felt well shit earlier cus I hatched a fucking scyther but he's 95% also got a 93% poliwag and a 98% bellsprout


How do you do this? Every 5k egg today wasn't even the best appraise


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 8, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I've two snorlax, one lapras and one dragonite. There was a dratini nest on the canal in brindley place but I'm not sure it's there since the last migration
> 
> I'll trade you a 1600cp snorlax for your crap chansey if you still need a snorlax by then.


I will fight her for that Snorlax


----------



## BigTom (Nov 9, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I will fight her for that Snorlax



If you were to offer me, say, a hitmonchan and your tangela, aqua would have to come up with something pretty tempting to match that offer 

Although I like the idea of some kind of gym fight where we go somewhere with two gyms near each other, we take them both down, you each put a pokemon in and then fight each other's and whoever wins gets to trade for my snorlax.


----------



## aqua (Nov 9, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I will fight her for that Snorlax


Well having done some reading neither chansey is crap so you take the snorlax

I'm still beating you though


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 9, 2016)

aqua said:


> How do you do this? Every 5k egg today wasn't even the best appraise




I have no idea tbh - the good ones are not as frequent - i just go places and hatch loads of shit cus I'm raising an army - once I had 9 eggs and hatched 3 krabbys 2 paras and some other dead shit

as well as hatching that scyther I hatched a shitmonlee which wasnt even worth shit all

am walking my porygon atm for candy - iirc i have all the gen 2 evolution candy he's my last one for porygon 2

so will have a blissey, steelix, kingdra, crowbat, scizor - hopefully slowking, bellossom & politoed (dunno how the evolution will split yet) (umbreon and espeon dunno yet also but have the candy)


----------



## aqua (Nov 9, 2016)

right, tonights evolve session will include a koffing*, magikarp (3rd), diglett* and a million churnable crap. I'm 5 candy off evoling my weepingbell*, and another eevee. Finally caught me some abra's and a growlithe. I'm getting there and soon beesonthewhatnow will be even more fucked off than he is now 
* will create new monsters to me


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 9, 2016)

good luck on your koffing, mine came out with not a single poison attack it's so shit


----------



## aqua (Nov 9, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> good luck on your koffing, mine came out with not a single poison attack it's so shit


ah at this point it's just to beat bees and the numbers in the pokedex


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 9, 2016)

I CAUGHT A SNORLAX! Right outside my house  Shit move set but I don't care.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2016)

So jealous


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 9, 2016)

I didnt go out today hunting I had a flu jab, but I'm going hospital tomorrow in central so hoping to catch a load of stuff


----------



## aqua (Nov 10, 2016)

nearly 50k in evolves last night - fucking gyarados got fucking twister though didn't it  but evolved new monsters, and now only 55k from level 28


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 10, 2016)

Grrrrrrr.


----------



## aqua (Nov 10, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 10, 2016)

Where can I get a Snorlax? (London)


----------



## Chz (Nov 10, 2016)

I had to hatch mine!

FWIW, I do find stability's much better with the current release. It still stinks of Open Beta, but it's bearable again.
I'm interested to see how they employ more social aspects into the game while still making it suitable for children.


----------



## aqua (Nov 10, 2016)

I can't hatch one because I NEVER GET ANY FUCKING 10K EGGS


----------



## Fingers (Nov 10, 2016)

aqua said:


> I can't hatch one because I NEVER GET ANY FUCKING 10K EGGS



same


----------



## strung out (Nov 10, 2016)

I have three Snorlaxes


----------



## aqua (Nov 10, 2016)

strung out said:


> I have three Snorlaxes


fuck off 

I have 3 gyarados' but 2 are shit


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 10, 2016)

aqua said:


> nearly 50k in evolves last night - fucking gyarados got fucking twister though didn't it  but evolved new monsters, and now only 55k from level 28




FUCK TWISTER.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 10, 2016)

I did bollocks today, the fucking disabling everything above like 15mph or whatever it is is total bullshit


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 10, 2016)

best pokemons atm












still need to think of other names for em

me system: single letter means over 80%, one * means 90-94%, two ** means 95-99%  letters relate to best stat


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 10, 2016)

"Gaspipe"


----------



## ddraig (Nov 10, 2016)

shitloads of pokemon about, whoever said like lures everywhere is right
sometimes 3 right next to each other!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2016)

strung out said:


> I have three Snorlaxes


 

And I have two Tauros


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 10, 2016)

salty


----------



## strung out (Nov 11, 2016)

trashpony said:


> And I have two Tauros


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 11, 2016)

my MURKDEM aka: muk has been in a gym for over the hours for the first time ever, I dont even know where I put him, somewhere in central london


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 11, 2016)

Finally got enough Growlithes to evolve an Arcanine


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 11, 2016)

I just got enough kabuto for a kabutops 

I found a 91% jynx with frost breath and ice punch (best moveset) but it's CP is 380 

I hatched an aerodactyl with bite and hyper beam tho which I thought was proper shit but it's actually the best damage per second moveset

put CharManDem in a gym


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 11, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Finally got enough Growlithes to evolve an Arcanine




I need arcanine - theres nests but I havent been arsed to go cus dogs well irritate me so I'm not really fussed about fire dog cus I already think he's a wanker.

after I evolve omanyte and kabuto I will only need shitcanine and venusaur to complete me euro dex


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 11, 2016)

The Arcanine is a beast. 88% and best possible move set


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 12, 2016)

anyone else back to the same shitty spawns?

I cant be arsed to go and hit my daily pokestop cus it's raining 'extra items' isnt really the draw they hoped it'd be.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2016)

The bloody speed limit on pokestops is really getting on my tits. That's how we hit loads of stops - I drive and the foal does the stops. This way is crap (especially when it's bloody pissing down)


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 12, 2016)

yeah it's pissing on my chips too. 

I'm gonna probably be giving pokemon up til spring after me next lot of evolves - cant see it being playable through winter. 

fucking niantic.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 13, 2016)

Wow, lots of XP given on the 7th day of the streak, worth putting a lucky egg on before hitting your first pokestop and getting your first catch of the day.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 13, 2016)

yeah I got this too, doesnt really make up for winter or the shitty spawns or the speed lock out tho.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 13, 2016)

The speed lock out has not really troubled me on the buses. Been locked out a couple of times but that is about all.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 13, 2016)

in london? all the buses I get on seem to floor it at every opportunity


----------



## Fingers (Nov 13, 2016)

Try the number 68 through camberwell ha ha

Leveled up to 24 today. That was a hard slog made easier over the last few days


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 13, 2016)

lol only really get the 35


----------



## Fingers (Nov 17, 2016)

The new nest migration appears to have kicked in.  Up until yesterday Brockwell Park was full of Pikachus and today they are gone, replaced with Dratinis, GeoDudes, Slowpokes and a reduction in Eevies.

I have never seen a Dratini outside central London.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 17, 2016)

FINALLY hatched a Lapras


----------



## aqua (Nov 17, 2016)

Fingers said:


> The new nest migration appears to have kicked in.  Up until yesterday Brockwell Park was full of Pikachus and today they are gone, replaced with Dratinis, GeoDudes, Slowpokes and a reduction in Eevies.
> 
> I have never seen a Dratini outside central London.


yep my work is a total change now - eevee's everywhere, but my daily dratini has disappeared when I only need 4 more for a dragonite


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeah my daily Growlithe was replaced by a flippin Weepinbell this morning


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 17, 2016)

Got to 6 days on the bonus thingy.

Forgot to play on the 7th day.

FUCK THIS GAME.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2016)

haha!


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 17, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2016)

Dratinis were in Brockwell Park for a day NOW THEY ARE GONE. Fucking Slowpokes everywhere


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2016)

fuck Slowpokes (and Drowsies)


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2016)

I collected a load of high CP Mr Mine's for trading (when it comes online) but it seems that you will not be able to trade wth people overseas (just locally)


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2016)

Yep latest update has buggered up my dratini finding  I only need three more


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 19, 2016)

i cant really be arsed to play much atm


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 21, 2016)

anyone else jonesing?


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 21, 2016)

Double XP and dust for a week starting Wednesday (or poss Thursday, not sure of timing). So save your evolutions until then


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 21, 2016)

Unclear on whether a lucky egg will then mean quadruple points.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 21, 2016)

I am 15,000 from level 25


----------



## Fingers (Nov 21, 2016)

Which levels are you up to?


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 21, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Double XP and dust for a week starting Wednesday (or poss Thursday, not sure of timing). So save your evolutions until then



thanksgiving 

awesome am going central on thurs 

still on level 28


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 21, 2016)

I've on level 21 and have two decent pokemon, an arcanine 1800+ and a slow bro 1500+.


----------



## aqua (Nov 21, 2016)

Slept lightly over half way through level 28  and one dratini candy from a Dragonite


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2016)

800 XP off level 26. Got an arcanine,  a garados and an exeggcutor over 2000.

Am 20 candy off a Blastoise.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Double XP and dust for a week starting Wednesday (or poss Thursday, not sure of timing). So save your evolutions until then


aaargh, done a load yesterday 
finally got to 100 in deck!
level 24


----------



## Fingers (Nov 21, 2016)

trashpony said:


> 800 XP off level 26. Got an arcanine,  a garados and an exeggcutor over 2000.
> 
> Am 20 candy off a Blastoise.



I keep seeing Blastoise over West Norwood way but have never managed to get one pop up on the screen for a fight.  Same with Skyther. Feckin silhouettes.  Bastards.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2016)

people keep saying
"are you still playing that?!"


----------



## aqua (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm ages away from a blastoise, not a chance to get a chameleon let alone a charizard. I've not got a snorlax or lapras but I do have 3 gyarados' and I'm 250 candy from my fourth. I'm now stacking eevee candy, along with polliwog, oddish and zubat ready for gen 2


----------



## aqua (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## aqua (Nov 21, 2016)

such a hotchpotch of monsters  and pickle names them, except fluffy, which is me


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2016)

surely "mummy" should be the hardest? 
bet Bees's aren't as hard!


----------



## aqua (Nov 21, 2016)

ddraig said:


> surely "mummy" should be the hardest?
> bet Bees's aren't as hard!


Daddy has the shit move set  pickle thought that was funny


----------



## scifisam (Nov 21, 2016)

Due to a broken phone I'm having to play PoGo on a tablet and it doesn't show the Pokedex. Grr. All I'm really interested in is catching em all. Think I've got 126 now and I'm on level 29. Best one's a Gyarados called Graham who's 2629  It would be easier if I left the house more.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 21, 2016)

Level 27, 133 in the pokedex. About to evolve my first Machamp (100% IV  ), close to a Blastoise, still working towards the final Abra form. Nowhere bloody near a Charizard or Dragonite


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 21, 2016)

woah, they just giggled all the CPs!


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 22, 2016)

yeah am well fucked off about my wigglytuff 

IV calculators wont be working until they figure out the new equation but IV's wont have been affected they just changed the calculation of CP value apparently


----------



## BigTom (Nov 22, 2016)

Pretty fundamental thing to fuck around with imo, I feel like I've wasted a load of stardust on my victreebell, wigglytuff, nidos and dewgong (which is particularly annoying cos ice is good against Dragon and I've not got another decent pure ice type) and although I know overall mine are much harder (my 2230cp lapras is the same cp but now in 11th place not 6th) it's a bit annoying. The midfield doesn't really matter since they changed how training works but I'd been selectively hunting and keeping particular pokemon to give me a range of types at different CPs and that's all changed now as well.


----------



## aqua (Nov 22, 2016)

I can't see any immediate differences to mine


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 22, 2016)

I suddenly have a very powerful Rhydon, which is nice.


----------



## Chz (Nov 22, 2016)

Goodness, I'm level 20 and the _only_ thing I have over 1100CP is a Snorlax. 

Nice to hear about the double XP. Just started 3 5km eggs all at the same time, intending to use the egg when they're 200m from completion and have a load of pidgeys to evolve. Should get me most of the way to 22, with luck.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 22, 2016)

The best changes for me are that I now have a Tentacruel and a Tauros over 1300


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 22, 2016)

Chz said:


> Goodness, I'm level 20 and the _only_ thing I have over 1100CP is a Snorlax.
> 
> Nice to hear about the double XP. Just started 3 5km eggs all at the same time, intending to use the egg when they're 200m from completion and have a load of pidgeys to evolve. Should get me most of the way to 22, with luck.



I think I was the same.  The CP of the things you catch seems to ramp up when you hit lvl 20.  (plus I caught a ton of growlithes and slowpokes in Madrid)


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 22, 2016)

I have nearly 200 eevee candy and not a single decent eevee


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 22, 2016)

Chz said:


> intending to use the egg when they're 200m from completion and have a load of pidgeys to evolve. Should get me most of the way to 22, with luck.



if you wait til double xp happens then you wont need to use a lucky egg because your xp will be doubled for about 4 days straight

I'm glad I've been too lazy to evolve anything recently because I have some evolutions to do


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 22, 2016)

fractionMan said:


> I have nearly 200 eevee candy and not a single decent eevee




you'll get one soon enough from hatching 5k eggs


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 22, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I suddenly have a very powerful Rhydon, which is nice.




mine is hench now but megahorn... bug move... :|

still a pile of shit.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 23, 2016)

Elite trainers!!

people are reporting they have found ditto while capturing a normal pokemon (pidgey, zubat, rattata) thats harder to catch than normal and when you catch it it transforms into ditto (I've been fucking pokemon off all day cus they were having none of it and am kicking myself now a bit)



the hunt is on!!


----------



## aqua (Nov 23, 2016)

yep I woke to that news too  I'm catching every single little fucking thing today  AND it's double xp, AND the sightings thing has been rolled out to australia, western america and parts of canada too so surely it can't be MUCH longer coming here?

AND the rumour is the new monsters will be out this side of xmas

AND I need to stop reading silphroad


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 23, 2016)

am going out to find this little blob today


----------



## aqua (Nov 23, 2016)

No luck so far


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 23, 2016)

I am readying myself with weed and coffee, it'll be a bit before I go out I just woke up and my head aint right


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2016)

I got a ditto!

Really need a phone to play this on so that I can actually see how many are in my pokedex.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 23, 2016)

went to my park for a bit today - couldnt do much cus I'm doing loads tomorrow and worked yesterday - noticed a distinct lack of pidgeys they aint around when you want em


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2016)

didn't have any luck at lunchtime but am going to brave the dark and cold and go for a walk in my local park  in the hope of getting one. What was your ditto masquerading as scifisam ?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2016)

Think it was a zubat (full name NotAnotherFuckingZubat), which I don't always bother catching.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 23, 2016)

I might go for a walk up the main road in a bit theres usually those kinda shitty pokemon around


----------



## Fingers (Nov 23, 2016)

Caught 25 shit ones today and no ditto. I did however pick up my first Scyther last night around Marble Arch.


----------



## aqua (Nov 23, 2016)

Caught a snorlax and a Ditto  which was a Pidgey, took three Pokeballs, two great balls, three ultra balls and raspberries. Bloody thing  it was 189cp


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 23, 2016)

I caught a Ditto too  Loving the extra XP and dust.


----------



## aqua (Nov 23, 2016)

Just did an evolve session of the stuff caught in the last couple of days, with lucky egg  = 82k, which shunted me up to level 29 

Bees is not amused 

Still have my Dragonite and dotrip to evolve, am saving them for pickle


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 23, 2016)

just went down the road - no ditto - having trouble walking with my right hip, it aint co operating and is quite painful - i keep forgetting to rotate my joint instead of picking my leg up and twisting me pelvis to move it for some fuckin reason  - walking takes a lot of concentration hope I am good for city pokemissions - no pain no gain


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 24, 2016)

Go somewhere you can whiz about on a mobility scooter maybe?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 24, 2016)

got me a ditto this lunchtime, from a zubat  36cp lol, just needed a pokeball, caught it and then instead of saying "zubat caught" (or whatever the words are) it said "oh?" and then morphed into ditto.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 24, 2016)

Tried it attacking in a gym to see how it worked but got killed just as it managed to morph into the defender. Did fight someone else's and takes on both the type and the moves of whatever it is facing - was hoping it would take the moves but keep it's type as that would give tactical opportunities but still cool, if you have one with enough HP to get to morph and face off whatever it's facing.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 24, 2016)

Caught endless shit ones on the bus today and no Ditto.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Caught endless shit ones on the bus today and no Ditto.




I spent about 5 hours in central london catching useless shit and found ditto on the bus back down the road from my house 47 cp  

I did catch a fucking 100% zubat tho  and an 89% mr mime

levelled up to 29


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 24, 2016)

The Chinese think that Pokemon Go is a surveillance conspiracy by Japan and the US to monitor Chinese military bases. The Chinese plan to retaliate by launching their own version of Pokemon Go, that can be used to spy on military bases in other countries.

They have also totally revamped their military, in part because of the Pokemon Go threat.



> "Pokemon Go" is a conspiracy between Japan and the U.S. to undermine the BeiDou system, Chinese national security officials say in earnest. Using GPS, the game makes it possible to draw maps and take photos of restricted areas and identify the locations of missiles by positioning game characters in various places across China, they say.
> 
> The claim suggests China may plan to probe military facilities around the world by releasing a Chinese version of "Pokemon Go" that will use the BeiDou system. If China realizes a "military that can fight" through Xi's reforms, the military balance between the U.S. and China may be affected.



'Pokemon Go' lies behind China's unprecedented military overhaul- Nikkei Asian Review


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)

fuck off, china. no ones gonna play your shitty fake pokemon game.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 24, 2016)

How long is the double XP for?  I need to evolve a hell of a lot of stuff with a happy egg. 2k for each evolve. 4K for a new Pokemon.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 24, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The Chinese think that Pokemon Go is a surveillance conspiracy by Japan and the US to monitor Chinese military bases. The Chinese plan to retaliate by launching their own version of Pokemon Go, that can be used to spy on military bases in other countries.
> 
> They have also totally revamped their military, in part because of the Pokemon Go threat.
> 
> ...



Bonkers!


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)

Fingers said:


> How long is the double XP for?  I need to evolve a hell of a lot of stuff with a happy egg. 2k for each evolve. 4K for a new Pokemon.




yeah I need to do a load of evolves


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 24, 2016)

I did a shit load of evolves today with an egg, got about 80,000 XP from it.

The double XP lasts for 1 week, so until next Wednesday.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 24, 2016)

I now have a Blastoise and a 100% Machamp with a decent move set


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 24, 2016)

If you're into it, it may be worth putting an alarm on your phone to remember to stick a lucky egg on before hitting a pokestop and catching a Pokemon on your 7th streak day. Mine's Sunday.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 24, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> If you're into it, it may be worth putting an alarm on your phone to remember to stick a lucky egg on before hitting a pokestop and catching a Pokemon on your 7th streak day. Mine's Sunday.



Think mine is Sunday as well.  First catch of the day with one as well.

ETA, you already mentioned FCotD


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2016)

caught a Ditto too! from a shit pidgey! it morphed
was chuffed as had been catching zubats hoping for one to turn up

and got a 2k egg for first time in a long time


----------



## Fingers (Nov 24, 2016)

I have not had a 2k egg for ages (Level 25)

Mainly 5k but I got a 10k this afternoon which i have plough 3k of bus travel into


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)

I just evolved a 98% pidgeot with wing attack and hurricane 

finally evolved a cloyster with frost breath / blizzard


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 25, 2016)

my 10k egg was a fucking jynx


----------



## Fingers (Nov 25, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> my 10k egg was a fucking jynx



yep mine was too for fuck sake.

Anyway, put on a magic egg this evening and picked up 80,000 level 25 XP. Still not ditto after catching hundreds of zubats, rats and pidgies


----------



## Fingers (Nov 25, 2016)

But have evolved a Arcanine today


----------



## aqua (Nov 25, 2016)

My 10k egg today was a Hitmonchan  another new one


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> If you're into it, it may be worth putting an alarm on your phone to remember to stick a lucky egg on before hitting a pokestop and catching a Pokemon on your 7th streak day. Mine's Sunday.


That's a very good idea. 

Still no ditto


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 25, 2016)

We're up to level 23 now. My son plays on the way to school and I play walking to work. I must admit I take sick pleasure in capturing gyms outside the schools I counsel in ￼￼ Was hoping we'd catch something different while in London but nah, just full of ratty bastards. Thanks to Sams suggestion of evolving loads of shit ones with a magic Egg we've levelled up twice in two days. When I'm out n about playing on my own I feel like a right dodgy saddo but fuck it. It makes walking miles a lot more interesting. Ive always got my phone charger with me these days. not yet invested in a spare battery though.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 25, 2016)

We get to choose a Christmas present from work every year - slow cookers, spa experiences, food hampers, gadgets etc. I chose a 6000mah Powerpack for my phone this year. Contains 2+ full charges


----------



## Fingers (Nov 25, 2016)

What areas do you players live in? Would be handy to know becasue if a lot of you are in London I can offer you info where i have found spawns.

For example, i have found a tonne of Mankies around Burgess Hill park lake this afternoon so managed to evolve one.  Last week there were a tonne of Ekans there


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 26, 2016)

I just evolved a 95% exeggutor with the best attack moveset  (zen headbutt / solar beam)

and a 89%  alakazam with the best attack moveset  (psycho cut / psychic)

I evolved a machamp and got totally mugged off with stone edge


----------



## aqua (Nov 26, 2016)

I feel your pain, I've been mugged off with move sets more than not recently. My Dragonite is shit.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2016)

I am taking great pleasure in 'banishing' - as the foal calls it - all the bastard pidgeys that are not-ditto. The lucky egg (thanks for tip @mrs fran) is salving the pain somewhat. Apparently there is a ditto nest near here so we're going this afternoon


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 26, 2016)

I have 4 Dittos now


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I have 4 Dittos now


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2016)

I have no dittos.  I've been on level 22 for two months.  This game doesn't really work for people with my workload.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 26, 2016)

I have one ditto I've called flubber - member flubber?


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 26, 2016)

aqua said:


> I feel your pain, I've been mugged off with move sets more than not recently. My Dragonite is shit.



I dont always but I've had to evolve 3 exeggcutes for a decent move set and shit like that, I've got two nidokings with fucking megahorn


----------



## aqua (Nov 26, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I dont always but I've had to evolve 3 exeggcutes for a decent move set and shit like that, I've got two nidokings with fucking megahorn


I think mine has megahorn too, which just makes me think of teenage boys, maybe I'll call him Kevin


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 26, 2016)

i think my fuckin rhydon has it as well


----------



## aqua (Nov 26, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> i think my fuckin rhydon has it as well


my rhydon has mud slap and earthquake, at least it can defend


----------



## aqua (Nov 26, 2016)

aqua said:


> I think mine has megahorn too, which just makes me think of teenage boys, maybe I'll call him Kevin


Oh no, my exeggutor has zen headbutt and seed bomb. I mean. what the fuck use is that  seed bomb ffs


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 26, 2016)

defending is well boring init


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 26, 2016)

my other ones had seed bomb and one had psychic - I just binned both of em off now my 95% one has solar beam - if I got seed bomb on that I'd have cried


----------



## aqua (Nov 26, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> my other ones had seed bomb and one had psychic - I just binned both of em off now my 95% one has solar beam - if I got seed bomb on that I'd have cried


I keep them until I get a replacement. My dragonite has the best move set for defense but as I dont do the gyms anymore I can ignore that. I still have one and bees doesn't, that is the most important bit after all


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 26, 2016)

my dragonite has got dragon breath and dragon claw 

my rhydon has the megahorn and the problem with my nidokings is they have fury cutter - fucking bug moves 

I just slot mine into gyms with spaces it's too cold to battle em loads - I battled my golem the other day tho and he killed a snorlax  he's got rock throw / earthquake at 91% iirc

also figured out when to dodge helps - it's when the flash happens


----------



## Oriole (Nov 27, 2016)

I have been told dittos are more likely to to be found in areas where people congregate. Found one at Mitcham Eastfield station so there may be something in the theory (it was a rattata). 

Is Battersea Park still a kabuto nest or have they cycled it to something else?


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 27, 2016)

kabuto is in victoria park E3 with a medium - high spawn rate apparently

battersea park is slowpoke


----------



## Fingers (Nov 27, 2016)

Kabutu is also in Brockwell Park for the Southerners who do not want to deal with North of the river.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 27, 2016)

But you have to go to the Cressington Gardens entrance to the park.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 27, 2016)

also Slowpoke all over Brockwell park which is good for getting 2nd generation candies built up.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2016)

Level 30 now! 500,000 points to the next level 

I just hatched a blooming spearow


----------



## Fingers (Nov 28, 2016)

level 30 is some serious commitment ha ha. I am on 25 and busting up to 26 on the basis of double everything this week and some happy eggs!


----------



## scifisam (Nov 28, 2016)

It's mainly down to canny egg-powered evolutions I think. Won't be as easy from here on out as I haven't seen a lucky egg for ages.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 28, 2016)

scifisam said:


> It's mainly down to canny egg-powered evolutions I think. Won't be as easy from here on out as I haven't seen a lucky egg for ages.



they are fairly cheap to buy and just keep catching shitty pidgies.  I am pretty sure when you get to your outstanding level is becomes pretty compulsory


----------



## Fingers (Nov 28, 2016)

You only get lucky eggs at level 25 and 30 I think. It would be nice if a Pokestop gave you one occasionally.


----------



## Oriole (Nov 30, 2016)

If you are missing Onix from your Pokedex there are plenty in King George's park in Wandsworth.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 1, 2016)

we just got the new tracker


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 1, 2016)

Woah! Tracking


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2016)

Except now when you have a tracker full of Pokemon near pokestops, it doesn't show you the rares which might be closer but not next to a Pokestop


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 1, 2016)

It's not just showing the ones near a pokestop, it's showing the pokestop they're nearest. I was stood at a pokestop this morning and the tracker said there was Horsea but there wasn't one so I can only assume it was nearby but not that close. It's just that it can't give exact location, just the nearest pokestop.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 1, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> It's not just showing the ones near a pokestop, it's showing the pokestop they're nearest. I was stood at a pokestop this morning and the tracker said there was Horsea but there wasn't one so I can only assume it was nearby but not that close. It's just that it can't give exact location, just the nearest pokestop.



I believe if you go to the Pokestop it will give you a map with the location marked on it but you have to be near the stop


----------



## aqua (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't care that much about the tracking because I don't get out enough but am going to test it a bit this afternoon. I need a charmander and 15 candies worth of geodude  

I was working out the other night: 151 possible monsters, 2 (mew and mewtwo) aren't in the game yet, nor are the 3 legendary birds, 4 are locked to location with only Mr Mime over here, that leaves a possible 143 to capture but we could see 146? I've only caught 129 but seen 141. I can't find any basic ones (baulbasaur, charmander or squirtle) at the moment so can't get their evolves. I've never seen a hitmonlee, WAY off a ninetails, only ever caught 1 growlithe, WAY off an alakazam, working on the golem, no chance of a muk, no lapras (or 10k egg), no omastar, no kabuto. I'm a bit fed up of it again. 

I have the afternoon off though so after lunch in town I'm going to see if I can locate anything useful for my list


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 1, 2016)

all of the spawns have rotated again


----------



## Fingers (Dec 1, 2016)

Indeed they have!


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> It's not just showing the ones near a pokestop, it's showing the pokestop they're nearest. I was stood at a pokestop this morning and the tracker said there was Horsea but there wasn't one so I can only assume it was nearby but not that close. It's just that it can't give exact location, just the nearest pokestop.


These guys seem to think there's a problem with rare pokemon closeby not showing up in your nearby tracker, instead showing things near pokestops further away:


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2016)

aqua said:


> I don't care that much about the tracking because I don't get out enough but am going to test it a bit this afternoon. I need a charmander and 15 candies worth of geodude
> 
> I was working out the other night: 151 possible monsters, 2 (mew and mewtwo) aren't in the game yet, nor are the 3 legendary birds, 4 are locked to location with only Mr Mime over here, that leaves a possible 143 to capture but we could see 146? I've only caught 129 but seen 141. I can't find any basic ones (baulbasaur, charmander or squirtle) at the moment so can't get their evolves. I've never seen a hitmonlee, WAY off a ninetails, only ever caught 1 growlithe, WAY off an alakazam, working on the golem, no chance of a muk, no lapras (or 10k egg), no omastar, no kabuto. I'm a bit fed up of it again.
> 
> I have the afternoon off though so after lunch in town I'm going to see if I can locate anything useful for my list


It's so regional! I have loads of hitmonlee and caught a hitmonchan from the living room, 4 ninetales, daily growlithe and a couple alakazam. But one very, very hard won (and so not brilliant) garados, no lapras, chansey, snorlax or dragonites. Still not seen a bastard ditto either. 

When they start the trading I will send you all my growlithes and geodudes!


----------



## Oriole (Dec 1, 2016)

So yes they have rotated the spawns so now King George's park has oddishes, loads of them, after I finished walking 36 candies worth with an oddish as a buddy just over a week ago so I could get a Vile Plume... I feel like Niantic are trolling me.

What's the betting as soon as I finish walking for the 25 candies I need for a blastoise they'll rotate the spawn again and there'll be squirtles all over the place?


----------



## Oriole (Dec 1, 2016)

Also eyeing up the gold jogger badge... I'm half way (500km to go), anybody earned it yet?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2016)

I completed my pokedex and hit level 30


----------



## aqua (Dec 2, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I completed my pokedex and hit level 30


I've got to level 30 but I'm still LOADS off my pokedex


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2016)

it's taken dedication


----------



## aqua (Dec 2, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> it's taken dedication


what is totally fucking me over is the base monsters - baulbasaur, charmander and squirtle. I can't get any of their final evolves because I simply never ever see them


----------



## Fingers (Dec 2, 2016)

Level 27 and I managed to catch a Ditto yesterday (at long last) in the park.  It was a Pidgey and it was a right bastard to catch


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 2, 2016)

aqua said:


> what is totally fucking me over is the base monsters - baulbasaur, charmander and squirtle. I can't get any of their final evolves because I simply never ever see them




I had to go on fucking missions to get bulbasaur it's taken since july i only just got venusaur


----------



## scifisam (Dec 2, 2016)

aqua said:


> what is totally fucking me over is the base monsters - baulbasaur, charmander and squirtle. I can't get any of their final evolves because I simply never ever see them



Buddy them and walk a lot? I know it doesn't always work very well though. I've had a Charmander as my buddy for bloody ages.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 2, 2016)

aqua said:


> what is totally fucking me over is the base monsters - baulbasaur, charmander and squirtle. I can't get any of their final evolves because I simply never ever see them



Squirtles spawn regularly around me but I had to make trips to get bulbasaurs and charmanders, I used the silph road map to find the nests but they seem to be changing the nests really often now.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 3, 2016)

I found a level 28 84% growlithe today


----------



## aqua (Dec 3, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Squirtles spawn regularly around me but I had to make trips to get bulbasaurs and charmanders, I used the silph road map to find the nests but they seem to be changing the nests really often now.


The ones where I work are changing constantly now. I'm really fed up. 

I did get my Golum today though  caught 130, seen 141 now. Feels such a slog


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2016)

Charmanders, bulbasaurs and squirtles are rare as hens teeth round here. When you do evolve one (after making it your buddy) it's shit


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 3, 2016)

I found an 89% dratini yesterday using the tracker  - gonna hold onto him one day i might be able to evolve another dragonite (lol)


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 3, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Charmanders, bulbasaurs and squirtles are rare as hens teeth round here. When you do evolve one (after making it your buddy) it's shit




they are rare as fuck everywhere as far as I can tell

my venusaur is comprised of buddy candy and mission candy


----------



## BigTom (Dec 3, 2016)

aqua said:


> The ones where I work are changing constantly now. I'm really fed up.
> 
> I did get my Golum today though  caught 130, seen 141 now. Feels such a slog



Yeah it is, I basically stopped after halloween, just claimed coins from gyms and the daily stop/catch, then played through thanksgiving (it's really buggy though, crashes every 10min or so if I'm walking around and doesn't like playing music at the same time anymore), I'm not chasing the 3 I can get only really get from eggs and I'm glad I got the starter evolutions whilst the weather was still nice, and used halloween to finish off the candies I needed for the other evolutions.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 3, 2016)

I had a bulbasaur nest outside my flat for ages so Venusaur was actually the first 3rd level evolution I got.

I wonder what they'll do for Christmas. Any guesses?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 3, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I had a bulbasaur nest outside my flat for ages so Venusaur was actually the first 3rd level evolution I got.
> 
> I wonder what they'll do for Christmas. Any guesses?


Version two of the game. New monsters etc.


----------



## aqua (Dec 3, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Version two of the game. New monsters etc.


this has been rumoured for next week. how reliable it is i guess take with a pinch of salt...


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 4, 2016)

I now have an arcanine with 2229cp and ember/flamethrower 

my first one had fucking bite and bulldoze ffs


----------



## Oriole (Dec 4, 2016)

Currently walking a squirtle as my buddy, spotted one so hey that's 3 km fewer to go before I can swap right? 6 ultra balls and 3 berries later it disappears in a puff of smoke. I was not amused. 

A question for those who are into the ratings: I have 3 wartortles, when I get the last 15 candies I am missing, which one is the one I should evolve?
first one is 421cp 61HP, 6 water gun, 25 aqua jet and the semi circle is bold up to just over half
second one is 54cp, 20 HP, 6 bite, 90 hydro pump and the semi circle is about 1/10 bold
third one is 51cp 19HP, 6 bite, 65 ice beam and the semi circle is a bit further along than the second one but not much

Missing venusaur, charmeleon, blastoise, clefable, alakazam, machamp, victreebel, muk, tauros (no chance getting that one and took great pleasure knocking one off a gym yesterday), lapras, omastar, kabutops, snorlax, dragonite and whatever 83, 85, 107, 115, 144, 145 and 146 are.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 4, 2016)

check the IV's put IV calculator in google...  none of anything you listed is any info of what one to evolve  apart from delete the 50ish cp ones and whatever moves they have mean nothing as does the bar

wait for better ones

oh it's wartortle lol i thought it was squirtle - all of those you listed are dead, find a good squirtle to evolve instead. #barsfordays


----------



## Oriole (Dec 4, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> oh it's wartortle lol i thought it was squirtle - all of those you listed are dead, find a good squirtle to evolve instead. #barsfordays



At 3 km per candy that's an extra 75km :-(


----------



## scifisam (Dec 4, 2016)

Just got a new phone that I can play Pokemon Go on! So now I know what my pokedex is. 130. Oh.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 4, 2016)

Oriole said:


> At 3 km per candy that's an extra 75km :-(




better find out where a good spawn in your area is then init or get hatching bare eggs


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 4, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Just got a new phone that I can play Pokemon Go on! So now I know what my pokedex is. 130. Oh.


That's good! And now you know what you want to work towards.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 4, 2016)

Having spent 2 bloody months with a Machop as my buddy so I could evolve my 100% Machoke into a Machamp, I evolved it last week to find that just this week a local park has turned into a Machop nest


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 4, 2016)

I just evolved my third nidoqueen and it totally isnt shit for a change!! 95% poison jab / earthquake


----------



## aqua (Dec 5, 2016)

has anyone else noticed lures don't really attract many/if any monsters these days? it just seems to be the same monsters a little bit more often


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 5, 2016)

yeah lures and incense are purely shit


----------



## aqua (Dec 5, 2016)

they never used to be though - lures used to attract different monsters and they don't now. Someone just put one on a stop near my work. In the 30mins there was nothing but pidgeys, rats and a psyduck


----------



## scifisam (Dec 5, 2016)

Incense does work a bit - I only know that because at home without incense nothing shows up at all.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2016)

aqua said:


> they never used to be though - lures used to attract different monsters and they don't now. Someone just put one on a stop near my work. In the 30mins there was nothing but pidgeys, rats and a psyduck


I haven't bought any lures since E and his friend walked round and round a park where I'd put lures on all the pokestops and that was ALL they caught


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 5, 2016)

I never catch anything good on anyone elses so why would I bother


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2016)

I lost my phone on Friday and am waiting for a new SIM to arrive. This is the longest I've been without visiting a pokestop since I started playing


----------



## Fingers (Dec 5, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I lost my phone on Friday and am waiting for a new SIM to arrive. This is the longest I've been without visiting a pokestop since I started playing



Did you get it back from the lad who found it?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Did you get it back from the lad who found it?


Yeah I did thanks. I went and collected it Saturday morning. But because he turned it off when he found it, I thought it'd been nicked so I blacklisted the SIM and they can't unblock it


----------



## Fingers (Dec 5, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Yeah I did thanks. I went and collected it Saturday morning. But because he turned it off when he found it, I thought it'd been nicked so I blacklisted the SIM and they can't unblock it



Oh that is good despite the stress. It is shite that in 2016 you cannot get a sim temporarily blocked, same with ATM cards.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 6, 2016)

Gen 2 on Thursday according to rumours


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 6, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Oh that is good despite the stress. It is shite that in 2016 you cannot get a sim temporarily blocked, same with ATM cards.



I can block my card temporarily by pushing a button on my app then when I find my card i can press unblock card


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 6, 2016)

I found an 89% ditto yesterday


----------



## Fingers (Dec 7, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I can block my card temporarily by pushing a button on my app then when I find my card i can press unblock card



Which bank is that?  A bank that uses their brain matter it seems. Talking of which, my ATM card no longer works in ATMs but can do everything else with it, which was a bit useful as was on my way to the footy and ATM card got told to fuck off by the machine.  It was outside a post office so just went in there and it let me take some out over the counter with chip and pin.  Total load of arse. Back to Pokemon....


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 7, 2016)

pm'd you - dont wanna be accused of advertising init


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2016)

BigTom do you know where there is a baulbasaur nest in brum? Between that, squirtle and charmander I'm stuck but baulbasaur is the one I'm really struggling with


----------



## strung out (Dec 7, 2016)

aqua said:


> BigTom do you know where there is a baulbasaur nest in brum? Between that, squirtle and charmander I'm stuck but baulbasaur is the one I'm really struggling with


Corngreaves Nature Reserve
Baggeridge Country Park
Elmdon Park

Any of the markers on here marked 1: The Global Nest Atlas | The Silph Road


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2016)

strung out said:


> Corngreaves Nature Reserve
> Baggeridge Country Park
> Elmdon Park
> 
> Any of the markers on here marked 1: The Global Nest Atlas | The Silph Road


My google-fu totally failed me this morning. I KNEW I'd seen a map but couldn't find it. I think I need more caffeine. Ta lovely x


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2016)

OMG I just caught a lapras 

e2a it's shit of course it is  the IV calculator says 18%


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 7, 2016)

Update coming out shortly (today?) with the ability to mass-select and transfer a bunch of pokemons at once, thanks god. And the general feeling is that they'll sneak Gen 2 code into this update and then release Gen 2 hot on its heels.


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Update coming out shortly (today?) with the ability to mass-select and transfer a bunch of pokemons at once, thanks god. And the general feeling is that they'll sneak Gen 2 code into this update and then release Gen 2 hot on its heels.


gen2 monsters are already in the code but their actions aren't. Silph road will be all over the code when it comes


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Dec 7, 2016)

so no gen 2 then on the 8th


----------



## Fingers (Dec 8, 2016)

I got a mother fucking Snorlax at last!  And a second Ditto


----------



## aqua (Dec 8, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> so no gen 2 then on the 8th


Doesn't look like it. And the Starbucks thing is USA only


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I got a mother fucking Snorlax at last!  And a second Ditto


Did you hatch the snorlax? I'm starting to think we'll never get one but I did get a 10 k egg today for the first time in weeks


----------



## Fingers (Dec 8, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Did you hatch the snorlax? I'm starting to think we'll never get one but I did get a 10 k egg today for the first time in weeks



No just found it outside Dulwich Hamlet FC, then a mile away, i found one on Camberwell Green but failed to catch it as it fucked off. Two in a day when i have not come across one in six months?  Bonkers!


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2016)

So, as a test I've just put a lure on at work. From my desk I have a slow but steady stream of monsters all day and quite a variety (I know, super lucky, but I don't get any lunch break so I have to get something right? )

Anyway I've had:

Rat x 3
Golbat x 1
Pidgey x 3
Psyduck x 1
zubat x 1
eevee x 1
magnemite x 1
spearow x 1
magikarp x 1

Yeah, that was worth it  and on top of that the normal monsters I get (goldeen, poliwag etc) were no where to be seen for the whole 30mins  I normally get psyducks, and magikarps, and the occasional eevee too since the last nest migration.

Fucking pathetic


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2016)

caught a 1994 CP lapras as fcotd this morning!
failed to leave house yesterday so fucked up the pokestop steak


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2016)

We've got a ditto! Shit IV but at last!!


----------



## Fingers (Dec 11, 2016)

Evolved second Gyrado today.  F***ing twister again


----------



## aqua (Dec 11, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Evolved second Gyrado today.  F***ing twister again


Liked in sympathy

I have three Gyarados. Two with twister, the other some other shit. I have enough candy to evolve a fourth only no good Magikarp to make it worth while and if I get twister again I'll scream.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 12, 2016)

New monsters but you have to hatch them ffs

Pokémon Go is finally getting new pokémon today


----------



## Grace Johnson (Dec 12, 2016)

Found santa claus on way to the shops never caught a pikachu in the wild before


----------



## BigTom (Dec 12, 2016)

Fingers said:


> New monsters but you have to hatch them ffs
> 
> Pokémon Go is finally getting new pokémon today



 how annoying and Christmas is pikachu wearing a hat? ffs.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 12, 2016)

The Christmas update is a bit shit if you don't live in the US. 

Today, however, I hatched a tangela! First new monster in ages. On 132 now, plodding on.


----------



## aqua (Dec 12, 2016)

thing is they know they're losing player base, but with releases like this they're not going to grab anyone to come back to the game. It's not even as good as the halloween thing was.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 12, 2016)

scifisam said:


> The Christmas update is a bit shit if you don't live in the US.
> 
> Today, however, I hatched a tangela! First new monster in ages. On 132 now, plodding on.



What makes it better in the US?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 12, 2016)

aqua said:


> thing is they know they're losing player base, but with releases like this they're not going to grab anyone to come back to the game. It's not even as good as the halloween thing was.



yep and tbh I probably will actually stop now, whereas if there were new ones in the wild to catch I'd be playing loads, but I'm not walking all that distance for the possibility of a gen 2 pokemon. I wonder how many people there are like me? The halloween and thanksgiving specials got me playing and the daily bonuses each day but I was basically waiting for gen 2, now it's here, I'm not interested because it's far too cold to walk 2k/5k/10k to get one pokemon which might not even be gen2, and even if it was cold, the effort/reward ratio is way way off for me.


----------



## aqua (Dec 12, 2016)

BigTom said:


> yep and tbh I probably will actually stop now, whereas if there were new ones in the wild to catch I'd be playing loads, but I'm not walking all that distance for the possibility of a gen 2 pokemon. I wonder how many people there are like me? The halloween and thanksgiving specials got me playing and the daily bonuses each day but I was basically waiting for gen 2, now it's here, I'm not interested because it's far too cold to walk 2k/5k/10k to get one pokemon which might not even be gen2, and even if it was cold, the effort/reward ratio is way way off for me.


totally, I don't see how this is a step forward at all

unless they're going to do another release for xmas


----------



## BigTom (Dec 12, 2016)

aqua said:


> totally, I don't see how this is a step forward at all
> 
> unless they're going to do another release for xmas



I can't believe this is all they've got planned and the reaction they'll get will be enough for them to do something more for christmas itself, maybe they will put them in the wild at that point or on nye


----------



## aqua (Dec 12, 2016)

BigTom said:


> I can't believe this is all they've got planned and the reaction they'll get will be enough for them to do something more for christmas itself, maybe they will put them in the wild at that point or on nye


I don't get the impression niantic are so good at picking up on player opinion though


----------



## BigTom (Dec 12, 2016)

aqua said:


> I don't get the impression niantic are so good at picking up on player opinion though



maybe, but pikachu in a hat, after the double xp/dust and double candies of previous ones, their social media person/people can't be looking forward to reading their comments.


----------



## aqua (Dec 12, 2016)

BigTom said:


> maybe, but pikachu in a hat, after the double xp/dust and double candies of previous ones, their social media person/people can't be looking forward to reading their comments.


No, can you imagine. Mind you that assumes they have someone monitoring social media. I hope they do and it's not just lip service to the masses.

Fuck I'm actually a bit annoyed about this. My daughter will LOVE that the babies are in the game, but when I tell her only from walking 5k eggs she will NOT be happy


----------



## Oriole (Dec 12, 2016)

*saddo alert* 
I'd quite like a Santa hat pikachu.

First 2 10 km eggs I got in a long time and they hatch... stupid magmars  (loads of water pokemon in the local gyms so fire ones are a bit useless).

Given up on finding clefairies so walking it to fill up the pokedex, only 20km to go.

Current favourite little fighter is a 1600cp tangela with solar beam. It is much more effective than it looks.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 12, 2016)

BigTom said:


> What makes it better in the US?



The Starbucks and Sprint stuff


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2016)

It does explain why I've found nothing but 5k eggs in ages. 

It's a bit disappointing - we've been waiting all day for the new release and I'd expect something a bit more exciting what with all the 'wait and see' eyebrow waggling that's been going in


----------



## Grace Johnson (Dec 13, 2016)

Oriole said:


> *saddo alert*
> I'd quite like a Santa hat pikachu.
> 
> First 2 10 km eggs I got in a long time and they hatch... stupid magmars  (loads of water pokemon in the local gyms so fire ones are a bit useless).
> ...




Today I walked for about 2 hours while out in town and caught 5 or 6 and saw many more on the radar. I have never seen one in the wild before so it looks like they will be everywhere and you will find one soon


----------



## Grace Johnson (Dec 13, 2016)

Today they added the moves for all of generation 2 to the code so it is ready to go now. So it is looking like there will be more released quite soon maybe before the new year. I have my fingers crossed anyway. and the previous events with the stardust and candies only lasted a few days so possibly there will be something along those lines Christmas and new year.


----------



## aqua (Dec 13, 2016)

Where have you read the moves are in? The latest silph road data mine says sounds  but not moves?


----------



## Oriole (Dec 13, 2016)

Grace Johnson said:


> Today I walked for about 2 hours while out in town and caught 5 or 6 and saw many more on the radar. I have never seen one in the wild before so it looks like they will be everywhere and you will find one soon


You were right. found one this morning  the only place I have seen the hatless ones is New Malden.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## Grace Johnson (Dec 13, 2016)

aqua said:


> Where have you read the moves are in? The latest silph road data mine says sounds  but not moves?



Pretty sure it was on silph road. I will just find the link for ya.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Dec 13, 2016)

aqua 



This is what I was reading


----------



## Fingers (Dec 13, 2016)

Current top beasts.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 13, 2016)

Not many more to collect now and the recent 'christmas update' was well underwhelming. 

Now I need to evolve:

An Ivysaur for a venusaur - 10/100 candies short
Charlizzard to a Dragonite - 47/100....
A wartortle to a Blastoise - 90/100...
A Kadabra to an Alakazam - 50/50
A Machoke to a Machamp - 62/100
A Grimer to a Muk - 9/50

And randomly catch an Aerodactyl.

I left my Vaporeon in north London at the weekend. No idea where as I had had a few. He still appears to be there and has earnt me my first coinage.


----------



## strung out (Dec 14, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Not many more to collect now and the recent 'christmas update' was well underwhelming.
> 
> Now I need to evolve:
> 
> ...


Good luck evolving a Charizard into a Dragonite


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 14, 2016)

91% IV santachu


----------



## aqua (Dec 14, 2016)

I tell you what, this latest update has halved the number of spawns happening for me. And nearly everything is rats and pidgeys again


----------



## Grace Johnson (Dec 14, 2016)

aqua said:


> I tell you what, this latest update has halved the number of spawns happening for me. And nearly everything is rats and pidgeys again



Yeah I noticed this today. Walked about 5 or 6 miles down a busy road that has pokestops every 100 yards and is usually full of Pokémon and I think I saw two Pokémon that were not pidgeons or rats. Was shite. In hoping it will just be a temporary change. Going to try again tomorrow


----------



## Fingers (Dec 14, 2016)

I guess we are due a migration soon. I am getting a bit bored. got loads of candies stocked up for Gen 2 evolves and need an Aerodactyl (which I need to be lucky to bump into - very rare it seems) and a Dragonite but very rarely see Dratinis. 

The other six I need can be done by walking Pokemon (or bussing them as I do)

I think that Niantic are trolling us and there will be a Gen 2 release before Xmas as what they have offered with this update us shite. 

Otherwise they have 'ruined christmas' for many people.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh, I evolved a Wartortle into a Blastoise today so another one crossed off the list.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 14, 2016)

One of my beasties has been in a gym for three days now, and another two for two days. Raking in the coins.


----------



## aqua (Dec 14, 2016)

Fingers said:


> One of my beasties has been in a gym for three days now, and another two for two days. Raking in the coins.


I've still got a monster in a gym in Cornwall. Been there since bank holiday weekend August  it's in the middle of a field in a quiet village. I don't know if it'll ever come back


----------



## aqua (Dec 15, 2016)

Christ so it looks like my local nest is no more and this morning out of 9 monsters I caught with a ball, 6 of them fled 

are they actually trying to make people give up playing?


----------



## Grace Johnson (Dec 15, 2016)

Every Christmas pikachu I have seen over the last two days has ran away. Even after several ultra balls. Other Pokémon having been fleeing more than usual too. Hope this is not a permanent change or I will give up playing


----------



## aqua (Dec 15, 2016)

Yep all day I've had more fleeing than normal


----------



## strung out (Dec 15, 2016)

Brb, hyperventilating


----------



## aqua (Dec 15, 2016)

WOOHOO


----------



## Fingers (Dec 15, 2016)

Noice!


----------



## scifisam (Dec 15, 2016)

Where?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 15, 2016)

from eggs only


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2016)

OMG! 

I actually haven't found there are fewer monsters since the update - I got a porygon in the park yesterday and a slowbro spawned in my house. But YES to the bastard running away. 

I really, really want a pichu  but I do have two santachus so I suppose I should be grateful


----------



## Fingers (Dec 15, 2016)

I am considering doing an audacious GPS spoof over to the United States to get myself a Taurus


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2016)

Fingers said:


> I am considering doing an audacious GPS spoof over to the United States to get myself a Taurus


Wait until swapsies happen. I've got two and I'm sure I'm not the only person in the UK


----------



## Oriole (Dec 15, 2016)

So many puffs of smoke today.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 15, 2016)

Dulwich Park is swarming with Scythers for anyone who need one or needs to stock up on candy for Gen 2


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2016)

They just sent me an alert saying that new Pokemon are here. So far a rattata, a tentacool, a meowth, an oddish and a caterpie have spawned 

I'm really fucked off because I've realised that E evolved the pikachu with the highest CP which has crap IV even though I told him not to evolve ANYTHING. Bloody kids  

It took me WEEKS to get enough candy to evolve one


----------



## BigTom (Dec 15, 2016)

The alert I got said they were in eggs.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2016)

BigTom said:


> The alert I got said they were in eggs.


Mine didn't mention eggs! But then I swiped it away - maybe there was an extra bit I didn't read


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2016)

aqua said:


> I've still got a monster in a gym in Cornwall. Been there since bank holiday weekend August  it's in the middle of a field in a quiet village. I don't know if it'll ever come back


that's an incubator every 15 days!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2016)

caught a pikachu with a xmas hat, only 75 CP tho


----------



## Fingers (Dec 15, 2016)

Mine has been in there for a third night now. When I came to collect 10 coins for last night I got thirty coins as I have three beasts in gyms but two of them, i had only stuck in a gym a few minutes before before I claimed my dollar. Weird. I have saved up for an incubator or a lucky egg now.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2016)

just depends where your clock is if you've already got some in gyms


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2016)

I put one in the station gym this morning and had 7 minutes before I could collect on two (the station never lasts long). Of course I forgot and by the time I remembered, someone had taken it


----------



## Fingers (Dec 15, 2016)

ddraig said:


> just depends where your clock is if you've already got some in gyms



So is it best to whack a couple in gyms before you collect if you can?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2016)

yeah course, if you can
not been in a gym for ages round here


----------



## Fingers (Dec 15, 2016)

ddraig said:


> yeah course, if you can
> not been in a gym for ages round here



Something else I noticed is that over the last few days there have been far more yellow held gyms. (I am yellow and they were hard to find)


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 16, 2016)

Grace Johnson said:


> Every Christmas pikachu I have seen over the last two days has ran away. Even after several ultra balls. Other Pokémon having been fleeing more than usual too. Hope this is not a permanent change or I will give up playing




its cus in the cartoon pikachu doesnt like being in the ball thats why he was always on ash's shoulders being carried and the others werent

you have to get an ultra ball + razz berry + great / excellent throw and then he still can jump out and dash


----------



## BigTom (Dec 16, 2016)

Fingers said:


> So is it best to whack a couple in gyms before you collect if you can?



You can collect once every 21hrs but you don't have to be in a gym for 21hrs to collect. If you want to get lots of coins the way to do it is to get up early and put yourself in ad many gyms as possible (10 max) then claim the coins as soon as you've placed the last one.


----------



## Oriole (Dec 16, 2016)

Only 2 more pikachu and I can evolve a raichu with a Santa hat. If there are any yellow team people at a loose end between boxing day and new year, fancy filling a gym with Santa hated beasties?

Found a lapras yeah! It's mostly rubbish and it took all of my ultra balls but it's another slot filled in the pokedex.

Found a muk near a stink pipe which amused me.

Reached the 600km mark for the jogger badge. "Only" 400 to go!


----------



## Grace Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> its cus in the cartoon pikachu doesnt like being in the ball thats why he was always on ash's shoulders being carried and the others werent
> 
> you have to get an ultra ball + razz berry + great / excellent throw and then he still can jump out and dash



Thanks didn't know that about the cartoons.  Used razzberrys and ultra balls and caught a good few now 

Then took pictures posing with him in the casino after poker 

Just tried posting a picture but it didn't work :/


----------



## Grace Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Also found the last two abras I needed for alakazam today which was fab. Need three to complete gen 1 now, the bulbasaur and charizard evolutions and hitmonchan.

Has anyone had any luck with the baby pokemons? I hatched an igglybuff and it is me new favourite


----------



## aqua (Dec 17, 2016)

Nothing new. Evolved my fourth Gyarados, it's shit too. No baby Pokemon either. Seeing  loads more crap monsters again. It's all Pidgey and Rattata again


----------



## Oriole (Dec 17, 2016)

Still no baby hatchlings but I have evolved this little chap


----------



## aqua (Dec 18, 2016)

I hatched an igglybuff last night  the Pokedex has expanded


----------



## Fingers (Dec 18, 2016)

Look what i caught at London Bridge


----------



## Oriole (Dec 19, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Look what i caught at London Bridge
> 
> View attachment 97363


Happy for you but that means I'll have nothing to trade with you when they start allowing swapsies. 

Finally found the last needed 4 kabuto candies for the evolve. 

The remaining evolves are going to take quite a bit of walking.

Still no sign of a snorlax.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 19, 2016)

How can I have 'seen' a tauros? Weird


----------



## Grace Johnson (Dec 19, 2016)

ddraig said:


> How can I have 'seen' a tauros? Weird



If it has one Is in a gym that you have looked at it comes up as seen in your pokedex. Quite a recent addition so you might not have noticed it before.


----------



## aqua (Dec 19, 2016)

ddraig said:


> How can I have 'seen' a tauros? Weird


In a gym  I've seen a taurus and a far'fetched


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2016)

I just hatched my second Pichu, which I guess might come in useful for if/when trading comes in.

I put it in my work gym to hopefully annoy everyone by putting a shadow in their Pokedex.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm hatching nothing but fucking spearows and goldeens. They should not be allowed to be in eggs.


----------



## aqua (Dec 19, 2016)

scifisam said:


> I'm hatching nothing but fucking spearows and goldeens. They should not be allowed to be in eggs.


you think that's bad? I just hatched a fucking drowzee


----------



## scifisam (Dec 19, 2016)

aqua said:


> you think that's bad? I just hatched a fucking drowzee


I do that all the time - and pidgeys. Pidgeys!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2016)

I hatched a baby electabuzz!

It's called Elekid really - the foal renames everything

Eta that was from a 10k egg - all the others are pure shite


----------



## Fingers (Dec 19, 2016)

My two finest are still away. Nearly a week now, in a busy south London park. Amazed it has been Yellow for this long


----------



## scifisam (Dec 22, 2016)

Finally! A snorlax! From a young 10k egg. Also caught loads of abras - not enough to evolve an alakazam, but now I know where to go for them (Mile End park). Also about to evolve exeggcute.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 22, 2016)

I have caught two high CP Vaporeons in the wild over the last couple of days which I have never seen before


----------



## BigTom (Dec 24, 2016)

Pokemon notification this morning saying there's an increased chance of Gen 2 hatches (11 incubators and I've not had one, got a chansey though) and free incubators during the festive period. I'm guessing incubators might come from pokestops. I'm basically done, 1km more and I'll have had over 30 5k eggs without a gen 2, game crashing all the time, cba.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2016)

i got stitches in me knee so aint done pokemons for a week


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 29, 2016)

I got my beau to log in my acct because I am immobile and they hatched me a cleffa and a pichu 

ten pikachu off silver medal

52 porygon candies


----------



## aqua (Dec 29, 2016)

I now have a togepi and an igglybuff, and I'm hatching eggs left right and centre atm. So many shit ones (a fucking DROWZEE) but the mobile signal near me keeps fucking up and I get to walk for free  so I don't really mind.

Am now basically just really bored of it. I need a venusaur and charizard with no chance of getting them (though starter monsters are supposed to increase in spawn rate soon), a muk, alakazam, arcanine and omastar. I'm 2 candy off a blastoise.

I've still never seen a kangastan, which is odd. I've seen a far'fetched and a taurus but no kangastan.


----------



## Oriole (Dec 29, 2016)

Still no baby pokemon hatchlings.

Was fun hunting with my sister over Christmas (her sons were at their Dad's so she had to hunt on 2 accounts on their behalf). Hard trying to remember which child is short of what candy but we had some luck and she got a chance to capture more than the usual poultry and rodents which hang around her place and work.

Evolved an omastar so one more down and just the regional ones, the rare/mewtoo style ones, snorlax, charizard, venusaur, alakazam, machamp and dragonite and I feel like I've reached the point where it starts losing a lot of its entertainment value.


----------



## aqua (Dec 29, 2016)

I just hatched a smoochum  WOOHOO


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2016)

Seems the 10k eggs have the New POkemon. Just hatched two and got a Smoochum and a Magby which has now opened up 240 spaces in the PokeDex?  have all gen 2 been released or something?


----------



## aqua (Dec 31, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Seems the 10k eggs have the New POkemon. Just hatched two and got a Smoochum and a Magby which has now opened up 240 spaces in the PokeDex?  have all gen 2 been released or something?


no, but they're in the game - the same as mew and mewtwo, as well as the 3 legendary birds, are also in the pokedex but not actually in the game yet to catch 

the increased spawn of starter monsters is ace, but fuck me well over half run away


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2016)

only got 5k eggs! miffed not to get any new ones from the 6/7 i've got incubating


----------



## Oriole (Jan 1, 2017)

Got an elekid.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 6, 2017)

Evolved a Dragonite at long last.  CP2337 with HyperBeam. 

Just need a Muk now and I have completed my Gen 1 pokedex. 

Also evolved my third Gyrados and this one IS NOT a Twister woohoo.  Shall be using Twisters to defend gyms.  One has been in a London park for nearly three weeks now.


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a muk, alakazam and arcanine to go


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2017)

Oooo and I only need pichu and elekid of the babies too 

I need to stop playing


----------



## trashpony (Jan 6, 2017)

Finally I'm getting somewhere again! I hatched a lapras on Tuesday and a chansey today and evolved a charizard at the weekend. I still need a snorlax, a dragonite and a muk.
I have 3 babies now - elekid, cleffa and smoochum.


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2017)

I only have Igglybuff and Omastar to go now! Plus the regionals of course (still bitter about not getting a Tauros while in LA)


----------



## Fingers (Jan 6, 2017)

strung out said:


> I only have Igglybuff and Omastar to go now! Plus the regionals of course (still bitter about not getting a Tauros while in LA)



I can sort you a Tauros when trading starts as I got a friend to catch a few


----------



## trashpony (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a spare one


----------



## Oriole (Jan 7, 2017)

So aside from the regionals I'm only 15km away from enough candy for an alakazam, after that I'll just need a snorlax a dragonite and a machamp (anybody know a reliable nest of dratinis and machops? There were machops at Figges Marsh last week but they seem to have dried up).

Finally hatching some babies... 2 elekids, a cleffa and a magby.

There was a gym populated by only baby pokemons last week, I almost didn't bring it down because of how cute they were.

Anybody know when the pokemons unlocked by the babies will start appearing in the wild as opposed to just being hatchlings?


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 7, 2017)

There's Machops all over Haven Green in Ealing.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 7, 2017)

mrsfran said:


> There's Machops all over Haven Green in Ealing.


Oooooo


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 8, 2017)

i caught a 1115 lapras today in a single shot pokebaal


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2017)

Oriole said:


> So aside from the regionals I'm only 15km away from enough candy for an alakazam, after that I'll just need a snorlax a dragonite and a machamp (anybody know a reliable nest of dratinis and machops? There were machops at Figges Marsh last week but they seem to have dried up).
> 
> Finally hatching some babies... 2 elekids, a cleffa and a magby.
> 
> ...


The new babies will probably never be catchable in the wild, as per in previous Pokemon games:

"in the games, most baby Pokémon are only obtainable through breeding. On occasion, non-player characters will give the player an Egg containing a baby Pokémon, and this Pokémon typically cannot be obtained by any other method except by breeding."


----------



## Glitter (Jan 8, 2017)

I am at a bit of an impasse now. I only have a few 1st gen pnes left to get and I don't think I ever will. So do I keep looking or give it up?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 8, 2017)

only you can prevent forest fires.


----------



## aqua (Feb 15, 2017)

New monsters! This week!


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 15, 2017)

At last! I finally gave up playing last month.


----------



## Oriole (Feb 15, 2017)

About time.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 17, 2017)

Well they are here and I've got so close to being totally sucked back in, but wtf are they thinking with special items (which you get from Pokestops) needed to evolve some of the gen 1 to 2 evolutions? Presumably some of the gen 2 pokemon too, I don't need another luck barrier getting in my way, there's already enough just to get the pokemon in the first place.

I'm still off out for a walk in a minute obviously, shadows on the radar...


----------



## BigTom (Feb 17, 2017)

Also notice pokemon all have gender now so breeding soon presumably.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 17, 2017)

I've been wanting these for ages!

My assistant tells me this is what you have to name your eevee to get an espeon. Call it tamao to get an umbreon.


----------



## aqua (Feb 17, 2017)

I may have quite a few now 

Thanks for the names trashy


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 17, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I've been wanting these for ages!
> 
> My assistant tells me this is what you have to name your eevee to get an espeon. Call it tamao to get an umbreon.


Do you need special items or do they just evolve like the original three eevee options?


----------



## aqua (Feb 17, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Do you need special items or do they just evolve like the original three eevee options?


eevee's evolve like normal, 25 candies and the name


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 17, 2017)

Well.  I loaded up the update to evolve my espion and umbreon, and while I was doing that, caught me a hoothoot (too effing cute!) and a spinarak! All without leaving my bed.


----------



## aqua (Feb 17, 2017)

I predict pickle will promptly fall in love with the wooper  though nothing will replace her affection for the jigglypuff


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 17, 2017)

Ooh, there's a third stage evolution for fuckbats.  Is that a new thing? I might start catching them again...


----------



## aqua (Feb 17, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Ooh, there's a third stage evolution for fuckbats.  Is that a new thing? I might start catching them again...


yep the crobat - there's a few first gen monsters that now have evolves (syther, chansey) and some that now have additional evolves like crobat, bellossom. Some (like bellossom) need evolve items and I haven't a clue where we get those yet (trashpony can you task the foal with finding out please )


----------



## BigTom (Feb 17, 2017)

aqua said:


> yep the crobat - there's a few first gen monsters that now have evolves (syther, chansey) and some that now have additional evolves like crobat, bellossom. Some (like bellossom) need evolve items and I haven't a clue where we get those yet (trashpony can you task the foal with finding out please )



newspaper article I googled this morning said you get them from pokestops which is the only thing that makes sense, they aren't in the shop. The only other thing I can think is that you get one when you catch eg Porygon or Onyx (one of the pokemon that need the special item to evolve). I've spun loads of stops this morning and lunchtime and not got a special item so either they are rarer than eggs or don't come from pokestops.


----------



## aqua (Feb 17, 2017)

BigTom said:


> newspaper article I googled this morning said you get them from pokestops which is the only thing that makes sense, they aren't in the shop. The only other thing I can think is that you get one when you catch eg Porygon or Onyx (one of the pokemon that need the special item to evolve). I've spun loads of stops this morning and lunchtime and not got a special item so either they are rarer than eggs or don't come from pokestops.


that's just it though isn't it, nothing I've read has someone who has found one yet - so yeah either as rare as anything, or they're not live in the game yet?


----------



## BigTom (Feb 17, 2017)

aqua said:


> that's just it though isn't it, nothing I've read has someone who has found one yet - so yeah either as rare as anything, or they're not live in the game yet?



I can't believe they aren't live in the game yet but then I can't believe they've got them in at all if they aren't going to be reasonably common.


----------



## strung out (Feb 17, 2017)

I got a Kings Stone from a Pokestop this morning (7 day streak) and used it to evolve a Slowpoke into a Slowking


----------



## aqua (Feb 17, 2017)

well doesn't that look like a massive dickhead of a monster


----------



## BigTom (Feb 17, 2017)

maybe that's it then, you only get them on 7 day streaks. I just evolved an oddish to gloom and didn't get the item needed for that so not coming from gettnig the pokemon.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 17, 2017)

I have got a siiiiick 100% Crobat with air slash and air cutter


----------



## Oriole (Feb 18, 2017)

Met a crowbat in a gym and it was rather hard to beat.
What's the difference between the rasberries and the bananas?


----------



## aqua (Feb 18, 2017)

They all do different things, make it easier to catch, calm them down and something else. It tells you in your items list


----------



## BigTom (Feb 18, 2017)

the third one (the pineapple one) gives you extra candies (2 more from the dratini I caught with it this morning). You can only use one at a time though.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 19, 2017)

I FINALLY HATCHED TOGEPI!!!!!!!

I caught so much mad shit today i got a weird fuckin giraffe thing and a manta ray thing


----------



## Oriole (Feb 19, 2017)

the swinub and sentret seem to be the rattatas and pidgeys of the johto pokemon world absolutely everywhere.


----------



## Oriole (Feb 19, 2017)

One of the new evolves which doesn't require a special item


----------



## BigTom (Feb 20, 2017)

Oriole said:


> One of the new evolves which doesn't require a special item



and is well hard in a gym - difficult to beat without timing out, if you are on your own anyway, teaming up should make anything easy.

I got the special item needed for the Kingdra evolution from my seven day bonus pokestop this morning so it does look like that's where they come from. I hope they are intelligent and give you what you need rather than being completely random but I bet they are just random.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks like I have a special item I can't use yet. Fml


----------



## BigTom (Feb 25, 2017)

I got a kingstone from a random pokestop spin last night. Nothing special about it at all, not even a 10 in a row stop. idk if that means they've changed how they work or was a glitch or what.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 25, 2017)

I got a kingstone and a dragonscale randomly as well.


----------



## aqua (Feb 25, 2017)

BigTom said:


> I got a kingstone from a random pokestop spin last night. Nothing special about it at all, not even a 10 in a row stop. idk if that means they've changed how they work or was a glitch or what.


Yeah I got one randomly too


----------



## Oriole (Feb 26, 2017)

Used one of the special items to evolve a porygon. 

I have a scale but not enough horsea candy yet to use it and a King's rock but I only one of them not sure if I should use it on a slowpoke or a poliwhirl first (I'll probably have enough candy for the latter first).

So far got them on radom spins.


----------



## aqua (Mar 15, 2017)

Fuck me  I've finished my gen1 eurodex as of this morning  and I'm over half way through the gen2 monsters. I'm so unbelievably happy about gen1 though


----------



## trashpony (Mar 15, 2017)

Congratulations! 

Still no bloody snorlax


----------



## Fingers (Mar 15, 2017)

I finished my Gen 1 in January I think.  I have found three Snorlax in the wild (well four if you count the one that got away last week in Brockwell Park)


----------



## aqua (Mar 15, 2017)

Fingers said:


> I finished my Gen 1 in January I think.  I have found three Snorlax in the wild (well four if you count the one that got away last week in Brockwell Park)


I've been stuck on grimer, abra and something else. Had to buddy the blasted things since Jan


----------



## BigTom (Mar 15, 2017)

I still need hitmonchan from gen1. More or less stopped playing now though, still waking up and claiming my daily spin/catch bonuses and coins from some gyms I'm still in, and still walking eggs when I go to get lunch from work but have had my enthusiasm for gen 2 drained away by the lack of special items needed to evolve the gen 1 pokemon, I've only had two and I just cba with that level of raw luck. Once the gyms I'm in go I doubt I'll keep playing, probably pick it up again when gen 3 gets released but idk.


----------



## aqua (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah I'm disappointed by the rarity of the special evolve items. Not had anything for 3 weeks now. I'm not surprised though, if they could fuck over player enthusiasm they seem to take the chance


----------



## Oriole (Mar 15, 2017)

Went to take over a nearby gym and it's one which is usually pretty fussy about how close you have to stand to it. Anyway, there was nobody else there and I took it down and I went to put a beastie in and someone else from a different team had put 2 in already.

I thought that they'd put something in the code so that the person who took the gym down is the only one who can put something in for a short while. Also there was literally nobody else there so how did they a) put their beasties in and b) when I tried to boot them out again so I could get my sodding coin, how did they defend (got nowhere at all)? 

I'm assuming some kind of cheating which did put me off the gym battling (that and the number of gyms around with 9x 3000+cp)

Otherwise, still no snorlax but only 61km away from the gold jogger badge.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 16, 2017)

GPS spoofing.


----------



## WWWeed (Mar 18, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> GPS spoofing.


yup I've given up playing fairly as its next to impossible otherwise.

I've got it down to an art form and could probably start a 'pokemon to order service'! Using a gps spoof and a map like LondonPogoMap.com - Real-time Pokémon Go map for London there isn't anything you cant get or do. What's sad is there's no point playing without cheating because the cheating is so prominent it's destroyed the game. It really is a case of cheat or give up now...


----------



## Oriole (Mar 18, 2017)

WWWeed said:


> It really is a case of cheat or give up now...



I am still annoyed they didn't have the courtesy to let me get a coin before knocking me off. It just seems, unnecessarily rude.


----------



## aqua (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't cheat, I don't play gyms though so I guess the spoofers don't bother me. I get more pissed off with Niantic tbh


----------



## aqua (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh and in case anyone cares, my monster is still in the gym in Cornwall  since August bank holiday


----------



## Oriole (Mar 18, 2017)

aqua said:


> I get more pissed off with Niantic tbh



that too. Mind you I'm having one of those days where going outside seems a tall order and I am tempted to look up how the spoofing works just to get my 1 pokemon and 1 stop spin for the day but if I do that it will be a slippery slope and I probably will stay indoors all week-end.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 19, 2017)

hatched this yesterday, I mean what is the point of that. I got excited thinking it was going to be like a Lapras  bug types generally are crap aren't they, pinsir is ok but that's it. Imo they should have made forretress a Snorlax type defender, it looked great, perfect for the role and there should be more variety in gyms. Gen 2 has added blissey and tyranitar as gym usuals I guess.

Spoofing gps for gyms seems well off to me, as you are cheating other players, doing it to catch pokemon not so much, as you're only cheating yourself /teacher . I won't look it up myself as I know that if I do it once I'll keep deciding that I'm justified to use it to catch a missing pokemon.

Still no more special items for evolutions, but I did hatch a gen 2 pokemon which needs one (sunkern) so that's shit, fucking niantic.


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2017)

Oriole said:


> that too. Mind you I'm having one of those days where going outside seems a tall order and I am tempted to look up how the spoofing works just to get my 1 pokemon and 1 stop spin for the day but if I do that it will be a slippery slope and I probably will stay indoors all week-end.


See I can access Pokestops from our sofa and also my desk at work though that's less reliable now I have a new job. I wouldn't have played at all if I had to leave the house everyday to play


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2017)

‘Pokemon Go’: Evolution Items Now Guaranteed After Seven-Day PokeStop Streak


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 26, 2017)

I been raiding fuckin articuno  well mental


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2017)

I saw a guide group of Pokémon goers out on Sunday after the new big Pokémon articuno and lugia. I wass almost tempted to join in but I'm wasnt sure of the etiquette of suck a thing.

I started playing again a couple of weeks back so it was nice to find so much new stuff.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> I been raiding fuckin articuno  well mental


any luck? well hard


----------



## Chz (Jul 26, 2017)

Callie said:


> I saw a guide group of Pokémon goers out on Sunday after the new big Pokémon articuno and lugia. I wass almost tempted to join in but I'm wasnt sure of the etiquette of suck a thing.
> 
> I started playing again a couple of weeks back so it was nice to find so much new stuff.


I think the etiquette, so far as I've seen, is "the more the merrier". The legendaries generally need 10+ players to take them down, unless said players are _really_ well-equipped. I'm 0 for 3 in catching them, so far.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2017)

when i did take on an articuno it seemed like there was only one other player and the energy bar of the articuno didn't go down much at all

managed a few raids on my own but not these


----------



## BigTom (Jul 26, 2017)

just fyi, Legendary birds available over the next 3 weeks:
Blog - Niantic


*Articuno* (Team Mystic) released on Saturday, July 22 and available through Monday, July 31.
*Moltres* (Team Valor) to be released on Monday, July 31 and available through Monday, August 7.
*Zapdos* (Team Instinct) to be released on Monday, August 7 and available through Monday, August 14.

Have seen reports of 5/6 high level players taking down Articuno but 10+ I think is needed normally (and 13 or 14+ for lugia), Callie if you see a group just go and say hi and join in, as Chz says, etiquette is more the merrier.
I got lucky on Monday and caught both Articuno and Lugia after just 2 raids on each


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2017)

I've not seen anyone fighting to join in yet 

I have now got 214 in my pokedex, with just 34 left to complete. Given some aren't in the game yet, plus the ones locked to specific regions (both gen1 & gen2) I'm quite pleased


----------



## BigTom (Jul 26, 2017)

aqua said:


> I've not seen anyone fighting to join in yet
> 
> I have now got 214 in my pokedex, with just 34 left to complete. Given some aren't in the game yet, plus the ones locked to specific regions (both gen1 & gen2) I'm quite pleased



There's loads of people around in the city centre every day at the moment, and there's a group in Sutton as well - if you want I can send you an invite to the Discord group? (Discord is a chat room application), there's also a facebook pokemon go raids group  but I'm not on FB.


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2017)

BigTom said:


> There's loads of people around in the city centre every day at the moment, and there's a group in Sutton as well - if you want I can send you an invite to the Discord group? (Discord is a chat room application), there's also a facebook pokemon go raids group  but I'm not on FB.


We should meet up to play


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2017)

I work in Sutton  I'm only level 25 though and my monsters are shite


----------



## BigTom (Jul 26, 2017)

aqua said:


> We should meet up to play



I'll be around in the city centre on Saturday probably, and Cannon Hill Park on Sunday, if you want to meet up to play definitely  I can come up to Sutton if you like but I think there's loads more gyms/raids/people in Birmingham. If not this weekend, another time, let me know


----------



## BigTom (Jul 26, 2017)

Callie said:


> I work in Sutton  I'm only level 25 though and my monsters are shite



As long as the group has enough people it doesn't matter - up to 20 people so if you had that many I reckon everyone could be level 25 or less. Shite monsters are ok as long as you can choose the ones with the right type attacks:

Lugia is Psychic and Flying so pokemon with Rock, Ice, electric, dark or ghost -eg: Gengar, Tyranitar, Golem, jolteon 
Articuno is ice and flying so pokemon with Rock, electric or fire - especially rock as that's super efefctive against both ice and flying so double damage. eg: Golem, jolteon, tyranitar, flareon, charizard, arcanine.

Don't let pogo autoselect chansey, blissey, snorlax or fucking wobuffet as none of them do much damage attacking. Snorlax might be ok but you've probably got better.
Remember that you can rejoin a raid after your first team have fainted so it doesn't matter if you get all knocked out, just jump back in - you lose bonus balls for the damage you did with the first team but it can make the difference between winning or losing the raid, so it's better than putting in a Blissey at the end to make sure you last till the end of the fight.

If you want an invite to the discord which has a channel for sutton raids, let me know (just to check, I'm talking about Sutton Coldfield near Birmingham, not Sutton London).


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes I see is the wrong Sutton now   too excited at the idea of big birds


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 26, 2017)

I've caught two articuno, one ran away 

need to go hyde park ish tomorrow or friday to get me a lugia


the trick is definitely high traffic areas, like central london, further out theres raids but no people cus everyone goes hyde park


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 26, 2017)

Chz said:


> I think the etiquette, so far as I've seen, is "the more the merrier". The legendaries generally need 10+ players to take them down, unless said players are _really_ well-equipped. I'm 0 for 3 in catching them, so far.




the more people in the raid apparently gets you more balls to do the catch bonus challenge


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 26, 2017)

ignore this post i never rea`d thread properly and someone already saidf it


----------



## Oriole (Jul 29, 2017)

Callie said:


> Yes I see is the wrong Sutton now   too excited at the idea of big birds


The Pokemon Go Sutton and Carshalton group is fairly active if you are on facebook, they can help find others if you want to raid a legendary. If more than the maximum 20 turn up  for a raid they tend to split into 2 groups according to team/colour and set up a private group code. Not seen anyone turn anybody down for a raid yet.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 4, 2017)

Unusual Pokémon Sightings Predicted in Europe - Pokémon GO

Unown and Kanghaskhan (and other rares) appearing in London, Birmingham (aqua  ), Cardiff, Manchester, Belfast and Glasgow from tomorrow till August 21st


----------



## aqua (Aug 4, 2017)

On it. Thanks for the links too, has two chances to meet up with other players and both times failed to get a legendary


----------



## BigTom (Aug 4, 2017)

they have a really low chance to catch, you just have to keep trying (and throw curveballs if you can hit them, zubats seem to be the best thing to practice on).


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey there in my seen list at least do i got something to show L 

The people I've met though are so hilariously gamers in the same way it's obvious when you're meeting someone of here


----------



## BigTom (Aug 5, 2017)

aqua said:


> Hey there in my seen list at least do i got something to show L
> 
> The people I've met though are so hilariously gamers in the same way it's obvious when you're meeting someone of here



I know (and obv. I fit the stereotype as well), I played solo up till the raids, I had hoped there would be a much more mixed lot of players (both age and gender) but it's not like that at all.


----------



## Oriole (Aug 6, 2017)

Did everyone manage to get a kangaskhan and an unown (if you got more than one, which letters did you get? I caught a U)? 

It took me 6 raids to get a Moltres to stay in a ball.


----------



## Chz (Aug 8, 2017)

Woo! Lugia and Zapdos in the same day. Obviously I'm not quite at the level of having half a dozen of each, but I'm pretty happy with it. Pity I never got that Moltres.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2017)

I got kangaskahn 

I got lugia, I got articuno, I got moltres, I got zapdos 

I got E and P unown 

I got aches everywhere.


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2017)

I've failed with the legendaries, not got a single one. Then just as I was about to head into town to get Kangastan and unown I got laryngitis and ended up in bed for days.

Fuck this fucking game.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 11, 2017)

you should be able to get Kanga and unown all over Birmingham, you shouldn't need to come into town, so keep looking around you. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 11, 2017)

I just got unown R 

btw the only letters we get spell EUROPE incase anyone aint figured it out 

only U and O to go 

my body hurts so much lol this is the first time I really been able to go out in summer for over 10 years and I HURT.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 13, 2017)

I just got U and O


----------



## aqua (Oct 17, 2017)

Anyone still playing this?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 17, 2017)

I started playing again a month or so ago but don't really get out enough to achieve anything.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 17, 2017)

It's really amazing how badly this game was planned and managed, considering the audience it won. It had diminishing returns built into it, as if the object was to alienate audiences and make progression ever more dreary and impossible.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 17, 2017)

aqua said:


> Anyone still playing this?



I will be again when Gen 3 is released, so a bit at Halloween until I've got the ghosts and then again whenever they do the full release


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2017)

yes 
walking the fuckers to try and get more, never gonna get em all, especially the new big ones in gyms
almost at 1000km


----------



## Oriole (Oct 22, 2017)

Still playing, walking a mareep.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 22, 2017)

The Halloween Pokemon are out


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2017)

and a hundred new ones!


----------



## Callie (Oct 22, 2017)

Gen3 in it, ghosty Halloween release of some of the gen3. And Pikachu with a witches hat!


----------



## Oriole (Feb 10, 2018)

Am I the only one still hooked or are any of you still playing?


----------



## scifisam (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm still playing a bit. When I do go out it's easy enough to just put the game on in order to try to hatch those bloody eggs. 

It's annoying that I'm now reliant on the eternal incubator. Whenever I get the chance to put a pokemon in a gym it's kicked out within minutes.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2018)

similar here, more luck with gyms so get more coins than in the past


----------



## Glitter (Feb 10, 2018)

I’m still playing. Loads of new ones released today.


----------



## Oriole (Feb 13, 2018)

scifisam said:


> Whenever I get the chance to put a pokemon in a gym it's kicked out within minutes.


Really busy area or you are just in a minority team wise in an area where the other teams are really territorial? 
It's taken me months to get silver medals in the 2 gyms in Clapham Junction station and I feel I did well if I get 1 coin from any pokemon I put in there.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 13, 2018)

Oriole said:


> Really busy area or you are just in a minority team wise in an area where the other teams are really territorial?
> It's taken me months to get silver medals in the 2 gyms in Clapham Junction station and I feel I did well if I get 1 coin from any pokemon I put in there.



Probably just busy. The "church" on my road is actually flats where a lot of hipsters probably work from home, so AFAICT it changes hands every ten minutes. Also I don't get out enough to feed my pokemon raspberries.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2018)

you can feed em remotely now!
go to your pokemon then click "go to gym" and can give it berries, you get more CP the closer you are but it still works


----------



## Oriole (Feb 16, 2018)

ddraig said:


> you can feed em remotely now!
> go to your pokemon then click "go to gym" and can give it berries, you get more CP the closer you are but it still works



It can be frustrating when you are trying to take down a gym someone else is coveting a gold medal for.


----------



## Callie (Feb 16, 2018)

Year of the dog! Catch them growlithes, .snubbulls...erm.... eevees ?? What are eevees? I assumed some kind of cat deer


----------



## Oriole (Feb 17, 2018)

I always assumed more of a fox relative, I don't mind, they are cuter than those stupid luvdiscs (caught more than 100 and not a shiny among them). It's not a bad event, 3x stardust will always go down well.
I should be out there trying to get a shiny poochyena but I am struggling with the whole going outside idea today despite the glorious sunshine.
I have an exraid tomorrow and I can't seem to get excited about it because my mewtwo ran away the last time I did one while every one else's seemed to stay in the balls.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2018)

isn't it like a sheep thing?


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2018)

Sharing! You can add friends and send gifts....anyone wanna be my Pokémon friend?


----------



## Glitter (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes!!! I was wondering how I could pass on my gifts. 

How do you do it Callie


----------



## aqua (Jun 22, 2018)

go to the friends tab and it'll tell you your number code (12 digits). Send it to friends who then can add you


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't know   you can add friends using the friend codes, that's as far as I have got. Not actually sure how you send stuff

My code 1077 3849 8180

I have no gifts to give  at the moment


----------



## aqua (Jun 22, 2018)

invite sent  when you get the invite and accept it, you can click on their name and the option of sending a gift appears - you can only send 1 per player per day


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2018)

Pokémon GO Gift mechanics, item drops and list of Alolan Pokémon from 7KM eggs | Pokemon GO Hub


----------



## Glitter (Jun 22, 2018)

It won’t bloody load up


----------



## Glitter (Jun 22, 2018)

aqua give me your number too so when I can get in we can be pokéfriends


----------



## aqua (Jun 22, 2018)

358862430043


----------



## Glitter (Jun 22, 2018)

Requests sent


----------



## Glitter (Jun 22, 2018)

I need someone nearby I can trade with. Preferably someone American so I can get a Taurus


----------



## Glitter (Jun 22, 2018)

Well that was exciting


----------



## BigTom (Jun 22, 2018)

mine is 7689 6647 6634 - have sent requests to aqua  and Callie


----------



## scifisam (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm 8012 1143 5361 - am friending you lot now


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2018)

scifisam said:


> I'm 8012 1143 5361 - am friending you lot now


 username


----------



## scifisam (Jun 22, 2018)

Callie said:


> username



I was in Brussels when I first played


----------



## Glitter (Jun 22, 2018)

Let's be friends in Pokémon GO! My Trainer Code is 0019 9328 0305!

Friend me up, bitches!


----------



## Glitter (Jun 22, 2018)

BigTom and scifisam requests sent!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 22, 2018)

I've got a Taurus but I'm only level 29. I need to be 30 before I can do the friend thing (haven't played for 2 years but as there's going to be a new game for the Switch which links with this, our interest has renewed. 

I will try and level up as fast as I can!


----------



## BigTom (Jun 22, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I've got a Taurus but I'm only level 29. I need to be 30 before I can do the friend thing (haven't played for 2 years but as there's going to be a new game for the Switch which links with this, our interest has renewed.
> 
> I will try and level up as fast as I can!



Lots has changed since you played last - new gym system, raids, research quests. It's a lot easier to get XP than it was but also let us know if there's anything that confuses you


----------



## scifisam (Jun 22, 2018)

I even went to America and played Pokémon go there and didn't get a Tauros


----------



## Glitter (Jun 22, 2018)

scifisam I just got this off you


----------



## trashpony (Jun 22, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Lots has changed since you played last - new gym system, raids, research quests. It's a lot easier to get XP than it was but also let us know if there's anything that confuses you


Um everything  I get research. Can you explain raids if you don't have friends 

I've put pokemon on gyms and made them happier with those berry things. That's a bit odd. 

Can I ask - you're adults and do you feel a bit ridiculous doing this when the people who are also playing are teenagers? Or is that just me?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2018)

my code is 
5025 8198 6296
will add others on this thread, hope that's ok!?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Um everything  I get research. Can you explain raids if you don't have friends
> 
> I've put pokemon on gyms and made them happier with those berry things. That's a bit odd.
> 
> Can I ask - you're adults and do you feel a bit ridiculous doing this when the people who are also playing are teenagers? Or is that just me?



yes I do! feel ridiculous but know older people than me doing it
was embarrassed the other week when saw a group of people doing a raid together and went a bit further away, they asked if I was playing and give me a code to their private group raid which the only legendary one i've done
they also had a printed card you could scan or go to a website where they arranged to meet up and go on raids!
haven't done that yet
They were a pretty mixed bunch and some were older
you can do a raid yourself, some are easy like 1 icon 2 icon or sometimes 3 but it's easier if others are doing it too, they don't have to be your friends, just doing it at the same time


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2018)

have sent requests to all numbers on this thread!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 22, 2018)

ddraig said:


> yes I do! feel ridiculous but know older people than me doing it
> was embarrassed the other week when saw a group of people doing a raid together and went a bit further away, they asked if I was playing and give me a code to their private group raid which the only legendary one i've done
> they also had a printed card you could scan or go to a website where they arranged to meet up and go on raids!
> haven't done that yet
> ...


I might drive to another town


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Um everything  I get research. Can you explain raids if you don't have friends
> 
> I've put pokemon on gyms and made them happier with those berry things. That's a bit odd.
> 
> Can I ask - you're adults and do you feel a bit ridiculous doing this when the people who are also playing are teenagers? Or is that just me?


the giving berries to pokemon in gyms remotely is weird
got one in mid Wales that's been there 4 days+ now! another one in the gym has been there 26 days!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I might drive to another town


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2018)

I've been to a community day a couple of times and it's been a real mix of people, I don't feel daft! Well no more than usual.

Community day is pretty cool trashpony  loads of local pogo players join together and catch a particular type of Pokémon that is rare but on increased spawning with higher chance of catching a shiny version. Loads of players wandering around town with their battery packs connected


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2018)

sent a gift to whoever g1z1 is!


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2018)

ddraig said:


> sent a gift to whoever g1z1 is!


I'm feeling like a bit of an arse because I'm indoors all day today and can't regift anyone 

Diolch!

Its me


----------



## aqua (Jun 22, 2018)

ddraig said:


> sent a gift to whoever g1z1 is!


That’s not me but I just sent you one 

Apparently things to note re gifts, you can only open 20 a day and you cannot get an egg if you have no space for an egg (which is obvious but I needed reminding ) so be strategic about opening them


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2018)

cool ta
phone off as charging atm but will accept soon as going out


----------



## BigTom (Jun 22, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Um everything  I get research. Can you explain raids if you don't have friends
> 
> I've put pokemon on gyms and made them happier with those berry things. That's a bit odd.
> 
> Can I ask - you're adults and do you feel a bit ridiculous doing this when the people who are also playing are teenagers? Or is that just me?



Raids.

You can do level 1 raids by yourself, level 2 probably but check you have the right counters, level 3 maybe if you have a good team of the best counters you can do some of them. Level 4 and 5 always need more than one player.
Pokemon Go Type Chart - Poke Assistant
has type charts so you can see what is super effective against what. Weather also makes a difference but not as much as if something is super effective attack.
this is an infographic for the current raid boss selection


The recommended selection prioritises strong defense but raids are totally an attacking thing so you can't rely on recommended and you need to learn the types that are super effective if you want to win level 3 raids on your own, you probably need to be higher level as well to have enough of the right counters at a high enough level, but for instance you might be able to go out and catch 6 weather boosted eevees at level 34 and evolve them all into espeons and that team should be able to beat a machamp... but you probably don't have that team right now 

If you live in a town or city you'll probably find that there is a discord, facebook or whatsapp group where people arrange to meet for raids together. If you're in London or a big city there'll probably be one for your local area as well. Depending on how active your area is you can try turning up at level 5 raids at the hatch time and see if a group appears but that can be very hit and miss (Birmingham city centre on lunch hours you can be pretty sure that there'll be groups at most level 5 raids, but outside of those hours you need to be on the discord to reliably find raids, in my suburb it's a facebook group and you really need to be connected to reliably meet for raids).

weather boosting is where you see the swirls around a pokemon on the map, you get +25% stardust and the pokemon is 5 levels higher than normal so you can catch pokemon 5 levels above your current level, up to level 35.

Gyms

6 pokemon per gym, only one of a species can be placed so there's more variety.
When you place them they have just below their actual CP and over time this degrades. When you attack a gym, a pokemon with a full heart will take 3 battles to remove from the gym, this drops to 2 and then 1 over time as the motivation decreases.
You get coins when your pokemon gets kicked out of the gym, maximum 50 per day. Coins are accumulated at the rate of 1 per 10 minutes defended, so you need just over 8 hours total to get all your coins each day. 


With research, you get a legendary after doing 7 days of research, and they change each month so you have just enough time to get an articuno before it goes away and something else comes in July if you do one task per day now to the end of the month.



I play in two areas - mostly on my lunchbreak in birmingham city centre with hardcore raiders who are mostly 25-40 year old white men (basically my demographic but I'd prefer something more mixed) and on weekends/community days with a group in my local area which is more mixed but still mostly adults and some parents with children, not teenagers. I feel a bit ridiculous playing it full stop, but I don't really care as it gets me out walking and fulfills my collecting urge for zero cost.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 22, 2018)

aqua said:


> That’s not me but I just sent you one
> 
> Apparently things to note re gifts, you can only open 20 a day and you cannot get an egg if you have no space for an egg (which is obvious but I needed reminding ) so be strategic about opening them



You may only receive 20 gifts per day, but you can *give* 100 gifts each day [insert heart emoticon here] 

The no space for egg thing is annoying but I have been walking hard today and opened maybe 10-12 gifts with an egg slot open and got 7 eggs so they seem common in gifts so as long as you keep a couple of gifts and remember (!) to open the gifts before spinning another stop when an egg hatches, you'll probably get an alolan egg. I don't think you lose a lot by forgetting and opening a gift without an egg slot, they seem plentiful.


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I've got a Taurus but I'm only level 29. I need to be 30 before I can do the friend thing (haven't played for 2 years but as there's going to be a new game for the Switch which links with this, our interest has renewed.
> 
> I will try and level up as fast as I can!


You might be ok for friending a now trashy as I believe they have made it open to all!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 23, 2018)

Callie said:


> You might be ok for friending a now trashy as I believe they have made it open to all!


Yes, I got a note! Must have heard me moaning  

I shall see if I can figure it out


----------



## trashpony (Jun 23, 2018)

Okay - my trainer code is 0503 4633 9382 (the name is the foal's youtube name  )

I have sent you all friend requests. My name ends in 379. 

I will send you all gifts every day!


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Okay - my trainer code is 0503 4633 9382 (the name is the foal's youtube name  )


  never had him down as a raver


----------



## trashpony (Jun 23, 2018)

Callie said:


> never had him down as a raver


You'd be surprised


----------



## scifisam (Jun 23, 2018)

trashpony said:


> Okay - my trainer code is 0503 4633 9382 (the name is the foal's youtube name  )
> 
> I have sent you all friend requests. My name ends in 379.
> 
> I will send you all gifts every day!



Love the outfit 

I only usually get out of the house on Wednesdays and Fridays, so won't have many gifts to send, but I'll pass on all I get, and it takes me ages to hatch all the blooming 2k eggs I get so I'm waiting to open a couple of my gifts. Wish the gifts would include incubators!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 23, 2018)

I just changed my outfit because aqua has such a nice one. E is going to kill me when he sees it 

I'm going to take the dog out to somewhere where there's a gym and a couple of pokestops so hopefully I can get gifts for you all


----------



## aqua (Jun 23, 2018)

Pickle changes my outfit every time she plays. I never know what it's going to be other than she can't change my hat


----------



## aqua (Jun 23, 2018)

Is it just me or are there fewer gifts dropping today?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 24, 2018)

thanks to Trashy and Foal for my first Aloan egg!


----------



## Glitter (Jun 24, 2018)

I got an Aloan eggsecutor when I was on holiday a few weeks ago. I just thought Spanish pokémon were different


----------



## ddraig (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## trashpony (Jun 24, 2018)

ddraig said:


> thanks to Trashy and Foal for my first Aloan egg!


Is that the pink spotty 7k one? If so, thank you for ours to one of you (but I can't remember who now)


----------



## ddraig (Jun 24, 2018)

yup!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 24, 2018)

Glitter - I thought they just had new graphics for rattatas. I got      from the foal for that


----------



## aqua (Jun 24, 2018)

Read the link posted up there somewhere for the things you can find. The gifts drop eggs like nobodies business so long as you have a gap for them. I'm now nearly all alolan eggs


----------



## Glitter (Jul 3, 2018)

I do like getting gifts from all these interesting places.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 3, 2018)

My code:

7750 4357 9216

Just added everyone


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2018)

accepted! 
anrheg wedi anfon!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 3, 2018)

ddraig said:


> accepted!
> anrheg wedi anfon!



Diolch!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2018)

Glitter said:


> I do like getting gifts from all these interesting places.


Me too! And the gift-exchanging is whizzing me towards level 30 at speed


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2018)

Corsola all over the shop! But why?


----------



## aqua (Jul 3, 2018)

Because of the fuck up in Germany at the weekend. They're here for 48 hours


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh the Dusseldorf Pokémon party challenge thinger?


----------



## aqua (Jul 3, 2018)

That's the one


----------



## Oriole (Jul 20, 2018)

Glitter said:


> I do like getting gifts from all these interesting places.


Try and prioritise opening gifts from further away when you have an empty slot for eggs to increase your collection of far away creatures, that way when you trade with people you can get your pilot badge faster.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2018)

Is there a French player on this thread? 
someone added me and been getting gifts from Paris 

also added a real life person as a friend and did a trade with a pokemon of theirs they caught in Thailand and it was over 10,000k in one go!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 20, 2018)

I stopped playing this game cuz I started playing ingress again. 

If you can do stuff over continents then I might just start again.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 21, 2018)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I stopped playing this game cuz I started playing ingress again.
> 
> If you can do stuff over continents then I might just start again.



You can sort of - you can make friends with people from anywhere and send each other gifts (which you pick up from stops/gyms). The gifts contain items (potions/balls/revives) and sometimes also 7km eggs which hatch an alolan variety pokemon.

All pokemon caught or hatched are now also geo-tagged so when you trade with someone (who has to be physically within 100m of you) it tells you the "distance" of the trade, which is the distance between the two places the pokemon were caught/hatched. (to be exacting about it, Niantic uses a cartography method called s2 cells to flatten out the earth for the game. The pokemon caught location is the centre of a cell size which is 10km square or diagonal, varies slightly depending on where you are in relation to the equator - nearer the poles it's a little less or more or something) I struggle with the details of this system!. So anyway it means that in the trade distances are done in blocks of 10km or so, not more accurate than that)

When you get an egg from a gift, the hatch location is the location of the stop/gym the gift was sent from, not where it was hatched, so you can have pokemon from other places in the world (and they count for that distance when traded - there is a badge for total distance of trades).

It's not a lot of interaction cross continent, but there have also been a lot of other changes to the game (depending on when you stopped playing obviously!) which you might enjoy.


----------



## Murdoch (Jul 27, 2018)

The "Parisian" is me - I live here at the moment - hope you enjoy the gifts!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 27, 2018)

Murdoch said:


> The "Parisian" is me - I live here at the moment - hope you enjoy the gifts!


Ahh it’s you! Thank you [emoji41]


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2018)

Cool and yes, loving the gifts from Paris, Merci!


----------



## scifisam (Jul 27, 2018)

Po Go keeps telling me it's raining and it's bloody not


----------



## Glitter (Aug 27, 2018)

Murdoch said:


> The "Parisian" is me - I live here at the moment - hope you enjoy the gifts!



Are you and I friends? If not can we be please? 

I need to make more friends for special research. Is there anyone else still playing? mrsfran? beesonthewhatnow?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 27, 2018)

I’ve been roped back in by my daughter, yeah 

8856 6421 2999 If anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Callie (Aug 27, 2018)

yes if anyone need more friends for the special research feel free to add me 

My code 1077 3849 8180


----------



## aqua (Sep 2, 2018)

I think I've only got a couple of people off here on my friends list. My first lot aren't far away from the top level so long for more now. Feel free to add   3588 6243 0043!


----------



## Murdoch (Sep 9, 2018)

6018 1873 6255 if anyone needs Parisian gifts in their life.


----------



## aqua (Sep 9, 2018)

Who is bellfumes?


----------



## Glitter (Sep 9, 2018)

aqua said:


> Who is bellfumes?



Our resident Parisian (I’ve just requested him)


----------



## scifisam (Sep 9, 2018)

Request sent too. Think I have you all now!


----------



## aqua (Sep 9, 2018)

scifisam said:


> Request sent too. Think I have you all now!


Do I have you? I'm not sure I do?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2018)

I have everyone I think. I'm sorry my gifting has been a bit sparse - my pokestops have not been delivering  (is it weird that I'm thinking of getting one of those watch things that auto spins pokestops  )


----------



## aqua (Sep 9, 2018)

I have the go plus because it went on offer for £12.99. Love it


----------



## Glitter (Sep 9, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I have everyone I think. I'm sorry my gifting has been a bit sparse - my pokestops have not been delivering  (is it weird that I'm thinking of getting one of those watch things that auto spins pokestops  )



What magnificence is this? 

I really wish I could link it to my fitbit. I’d hatch gazillions of eggs then.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2018)

Glitter said:


> What magnificence is this?
> 
> I really wish I could link it to my fitbit. I’d hatch gazillions of eggs then.


What aqua said - it's called a Go Plus 

aqua - where/when did you get it at that price?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2018)

If anyone is still short of friends I just googled "pokemon go friend codes" and found a mahoosive long list and randomly added people, got a couple of americans


----------



## aqua (Sep 9, 2018)

trashpony said:


> What aqua said - it's called a Go Plus
> 
> aqua - where/when did you get it at that price?


Amazon! It was a freak offer I think. I wouldn't pay full price for one but£13 was fine!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2018)

aqua said:


> Amazon! It was a freak offer I think. I wouldn't pay full price for one but£13 was fine!


I'd buy it at that price but not at the full one. It's bonkers. I might do a camel watch on it


----------



## aqua (Sep 9, 2018)

trashpony said:


> I'd buy it at that price but not at the full one. It's bonkers. I might do a camel watch on it


Do it, it's been down once so it'll happen again I'm sure. I'm under instruction to buy 4 next time for friends who are the same! £13 is fine, £40 stupid


----------



## BigTom (Sep 9, 2018)

Murdoch said:


> 6018 1873 6255 if anyone needs Parisian gifts in their life.



request sent, I'm tomttttttt, I think I've got everyone on this thread added but I'm not sure who everyone is (except bees. I can guess that one  )



Glitter said:


> What magnificence is this?
> 
> I really wish I could link it to my fitbit. I’d hatch gazillions of eggs then.



There's also the unofficial _Gotcha_ if you are on android, which is probably cheaper than the go plus.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 17, 2018)

There seem to be some on ebay. Do they register walking with the app running in the background?

I’m loving the 7k eggs hatching as pokémon you can’t usually get. I just got a Farfetch’d


----------



## aqua (Sep 22, 2018)

Finished kanto Pokémon, 6 left from johto and getting there with hoenn  am rather pleased


----------



## Glitter (Sep 27, 2018)

Glitter said:


> There seem to be some on ebay. Do they register walking with the app running in the background?
> 
> I’m loving the 7k eggs hatching as pokémon you can’t usually get. I just got a Farfetch’d



I am no longer loving this. I’ve had FOUR  Mr cunting Mimes


----------



## Glitter (Aug 23, 2019)

Is anyone still playing? I need to make 3 new friends. 

trashpony are we pokémates?


----------



## aqua (Aug 23, 2019)

Yep still playing but we're already friends 

So you have a local Facebook group for Pokémon? That's where I find my additional friends codes.


----------



## Murdoch (Sep 1, 2019)

aqua said:


> Yep still playing but we're already friends
> 
> So you have a local Facebook group for Pokémon? That's where I find my additional friends codes.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm still playing as well - possibly a bit late but you can remove a friendship and then make that friendship again without losing anything and it counts as a new friend for the research quest purposes. I think you have a week before the friendship resets.


----------



## aqua (Sep 2, 2019)

BigTom said:


> I'm still playing as well - possibly a bit late but you can remove a friendship and then make that friendship again without losing anything and it counts as a new friend for the research quest purposes. I think you have a week before the friendship resets.


And some people find opening gifts increases their friendship level


----------



## BigTom (Sep 2, 2019)

yeah I don't really open gifts ever, only if there's a research thing that needs me to.


----------



## aqua (Sep 2, 2019)

BigTom said:


> yeah I don't really open gifts ever, only if there's a research thing that needs me to.


So I'd noticed


----------

